# Ttc #3 over 35 - anyone else in the same boat??



## Fluffy83

Hi all, im new to this site and its great to finally read about similar women going through the same as myself! Im 36 and ttc #3, feeling more relaxed this time and i dont know why! Only really made my decision about 4 months ago as my #2 resulted in placental abruption but ive decided to give it a go and see what happens:flower: Reading up on it i know it can be harder to get pregnant over 35, at present ive started the tww and hoping this site takes my mind off things! Any other ladies going through the same situation?:flower:


----------



## faithmum

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi all, im new to this site and its great to finally read about similar women going through the same as myself! Im 36 and ttc #3, feeling more relaxed this time and i dont know why! Only really made my decision about 4 months ago as my #2 resulted in placental abruption but ive decided to give it a go and see what happens:flower: Reading up on it i know it can be harder to get pregnant over 35, at present ive started the tww and hoping this site takes my mind off things! Any other ladies going through the same situation?:flower:

Welcome Fluffy, 

Placental Abruption is pretty dangerous eh? What a scary thing to go through. Well we are glad you are here and you will find LOTS of women to share stories with. I'm 45 yo and ttc #4. I've got twins who are almost 13 and a 14 year old. I'm in the 2ww and I think 9 dpo. I tested early yesterday and got a BFN but I'm staying hopeful that I just need to wait a few more days. AF not due til the 22nd. Fx'd for us!!

baby dust to you!


----------



## Fluffy83

Fingers crossed for you! I'm only 3dpo so I've a while yet before testing, I never thought I'd find myself in this situation again as I said after #2 that was me happy :) I'm trying to relax and not get stressed waiting AF not due around 29th so it's hopefully not going to play on my mind! It's great to finally find somewhere online where others are there to share their stories. Baby dust to you :)


----------



## HCothren

Hi...I am 37 and ttc#3. My husband (40) and I just decided at the beginning of the year to try for another child. I have an 8 year old daughter and 7 year old son. This will be our 2nd cycle trying.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! 

I'm 36 about to turn 37, and starting this cycle we will be ttc #2. Simultaneously scared and excited! Love to share the journey with you! :dust: to all!


----------



## goddess25

I am not quite ready to TTC yet but hopefully as soon as I have persuaded my DH its a good idea I will be here. I am 37, 38 in April and want to conceive #3. I have a almost 3 year old and almost 1 year old so its time. 

Hope we all manage to conceive quickly.


----------



## Wackylove

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi all, im new to this site and its great to finally read about similar women going through the same as myself! Im 36 and ttc #3, feeling more relaxed this time and i dont know why! Only really made my decision about 4 months ago as my #2 resulted in placental abruption but ive decided to give it a go and see what happens:flower: Reading up on it i know it can be harder to get pregnant over 35, at present ive started the tww and hoping this site takes my mind off things! Any other ladies going through the same situation?:flower:

Hi I'm 36 and ttc #3 just joined this site as well. My husband and I have been ttc for 4 months now and the 2ww Everymonth drives me Insane lol but this site is getting me through it. 5 days til Af Is ( expected) I really hope I don't See her!!!!! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi all, im new to this site and its great to finally read about similar women going through the same as myself! Im 36 and ttc #3, feeling more relaxed this time and i dont know why! Only really made my decision about 4 months ago as my #2 resulted in placental abruption but ive decided to give it a go and see what happens:flower: Reading up on it i know it can be harder to get pregnant over 35, at present ive started the tww and hoping this site takes my mind off things! Any other ladies going through the same situation?:flower:

hiya fluffy :wave:
39 and ttc # 3. my kids are 17 & 19 and i have a 12 week old grandaughter so how crazy is that!

only on month 2.....im my dreaded TWW on DPO 8

the ladies here are amazing and supportive so enjoy-its a great place to be insane!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## hospital

hi ladies, im 37 ttc baby no 3. my children are 13 and 10. this is our first mth ttc. currently 7dpo, done a test bfn to no surprise! this tww is vile, just got a feeling its never goin happen again and i wont be blessed with a third baby


----------



## trying4four

Hi ladies. I'm 39 ttc #4. I'm on CD 1 of our second month trying.
Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Dysan

Hi ladies, 

What a great site! I also new just joined last week while I was on my TWW. AF came last night so I am on cycle day 2 so relaxing and waiting to O in the next couple of weeks (2nd month of trying). I have a fertilty test that I will take tomorrow .... it came in a pack of first response pregnancy tests and I am curious...so what the heck...we'll see what that tells me. Never heard of them before until i bought the pregnancy test pack this past month and saw the free sample in the pack. Also, I ordered ovulation tests from amazon to use this cycle...never used them before for past pregnancies so I figured this is my last chance to test any and all available pee sticks (i have a newly discovered POAS addiction)

So - I will be 35 in a couple of months and I am TTC #3. We are from Massachusetts and have a girl (our oldest who will be 6) and a boy (he turns 4 this year). Hubby and I always knew we wanted 3 kids and we feel that our family is not complete just yet. However, I also feel more relaxed this time around and although we hope to get pregnant soon if it does not happen for us, we feel blessed to have our two wonderful healthy kids. 

I see that many of you are presently on your TWW so baby dust! Hope to see some BFP soon.


----------



## Mom To 2

Dysan said:


> I have a fertilty test that I will take tomorrow .... it came in a pack of first response pregnancy tests and I am curious...so what the heck...we'll see what that tells me. Never heard of them before until i bought the pregnancy test pack this past month and saw the free sample in the pack. Also, I ordered ovulation tests from amazon to use this cycle...never used them before for past pregnancies so I figured this is my last chance to test any and all available pee sticks (i have a newly discovered POAS addiction)

I took that same fertility test last month and it came back good. I hadnt heard of it before either.
This is also my first month that I used pre-seed and clearblue digital smiles ovulation test. It was so exciting to get that first smile. :happydance:


Love that there are so many of us at this stage in life. I have a daughter that will be 14 this Spring and my son just turned 9. I have always wanted to have another, but my husband was done. Kids and I went to church camp this summer and DH shocked me when I got home by saying he wanted another baby. House was too quiet, kids are growing too fast and he's not ready for it to be quiet all the time. ?????? What??!!! I was so shocked. Wish I would have left for a few days sooner! :haha: 
Hope we all get our BFP very soon!


----------



## faithmum

Awwww - what a nice story. It's hard to step away from the chaos and really think about life without all the chaos. With 3 middle schoolers our house is nuts but I am dreading the day where my house is not full of little lego bits on the floor and my daughter not wanting me to wake up early to do her hair - heck I'd probably choose her silent treatments over her not being here. I won't miss the fighting - or going from laughing one second to a fist fight 20 seconds later (that was my boys last night in my bathroom when I was washing my face). 

OK just now: my boys are making dinner because I've got a 101 temp (first one in about 10 years) and I turn to see DS14 pointing a big old bread knife at DS12. Lordy Lordy. Testosterone!!!

BFPs for all of us I hope!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Your stories of your daughter make me smile. Sounds like mine, teen girls are one of a kind. :haha:
My two argue, but not physical fights, I think it's the gender and age difference. My brother and I are a year apart and sure had some knock down drag outs!!! And I love the memories believe it or not! We are very close and spend time together very often.
Hope you feel better soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## faithmum

Mom To 2 said:


> Your stories of your daughter make me smile. Sounds like mine, teen girls are one of a kind. :haha:
> My two argue, but not physical fights, I think it's the gender and age difference. My brother and I are a year apart and sure had some knock down drag outs!!! And I love the memories believe it or not! We are very close and spend time together very often.
> Hope you feel better soon!!! :hugs:

Thanks so much! It's the first time I've had to run a house without being able to move. I watched tons of Oprah and have been able to be on B & B though. I had 4 brothers and OH MY -the fights we would get in to!! You're right though. We all laugh about them now.


----------



## Dysan

Hi ladies,

jusy checking in and saying hi.

had a great day with the kids today (vacation week) and looking forward to the rest of the week with them. missed my exercise class so hoping to make it up at the gym tomorrow as i am trying to lose a few pounds during the ttc period and stepping up the exercise a bit. i always exercise very often (5x weekly) but i am trying to increase intensity until a bfp then go back to my normal...also, i am not so great with the diet...i dont eat unhealthy stuff (no sodas, no fast food, i cook all my meals) but i should cut my portions a bit and i do have a weakness for sweets, mostly chocolate. i need to lose 25 pounds which seems so hard to do. thinking about trying weight watchers...any of you ever did it? 

any of you ready to test? i will probably start using the ovulation tests later this week.


----------



## Mom To 2

My sister in law and mother in law are on weight watchers. My sis in law has a 7 month old and was able to get to her pre pregnancy weight on it. She just recently joined also. 
I'm testing in the morning. Scared to death. Say a prayer for me.


----------



## goddess25

Hope you don't mind me popping in here even though I am not TTC just yet. I don't often find moms the same age as me TTC #3.

Both my kiddos are still very young 3 & 1. I am hoping to have another shortly after my son's 4th birthday so I will have a 4, 2, and newborn. 

Hope your all doing great.


----------



## goddess25

I was 36 when my last child was born and I hated being in the advance maternal age category.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! I'm lol at the middle schoolers antics. My DS is just turning 1 so we haven't had any craziness like sibling fights yet but we will be ttc our second starting this cycle. So excited! I'll be 37 next month so goddess, I feel your pain lol! 

So glad to see so many ladies in here and momto2, let us know how the test goes! 

Baby dust to all! :hugs:


----------



## faithmum

Hi ladies, 

I tested positive for the flu today and BFN for baby and AF is all but right here so tomorrow will be cd1 for me. I hope you the best this month for those of you testing! Let's keep posting. I love to hear your stories. 
Incidentally, I'm 45. Have any of you heard of a 45 year old conceiving naturally? 

Baby dust


----------



## Mom To 2

Welcome, those who just joined us. :hugs:
Tested this morning, BFN, then started spotting a few hours later. AF not due for two more days, never had implantation bleeding so suspecting AF is deciding to show her ugly face a few days early.
I'm a bit annoyed. :haha:


----------



## goddess25

Awful when it shows up early.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mom To 2 said:


> Welcome, those who just joined us. :hugs:
> Tested this morning, BFN, then started spotting a few hours later. AF not due for two more days, never had implantation bleeding so suspecting AF is deciding to show her ugly face a few days early.
> I'm a bit annoyed. :haha:

Hugs


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya ladies, I've been offline for a few days but thankfully back! Great to see just how many of you are in the same situation! Currently I'm 9dpo today and tested this morning but BFN which I'm not really surprised at! Promised myself I'd be more relaxed this time but it's funny how you automatically go into testing mode! I've bought the cheapies of eBay which I used before and hoping that some day I see even a faintest line.......do much for me not stressing! Ive had. I real symptoms but I can't remember having any with my other 2 pregnancies either so fingers crossed!
So any of you ladies in testing mode yet??? AF due round 29th so a few days to go yet :)

Baby dust to you all :£


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi fluffy
I'm with you. Those little sticks just can't lay idle
I'm 12dpo today and still bfn. Cramping alot this morning. Af due Sunday and my temp was still up today so idk. It's just a waiting game 
:dust:


----------



## Fluffy83

Wackylove just wondering how you got on? Hoping AF didnt arrive :)


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

So sorry to all who got bfn's and faith I am so sorry about the flu! 

I'm a bit behind some of you as I don't ov until approx next Friday so will be starting my TWW about then. 

Happy almost-weekend!


----------



## DRG7

Hi there!
Can I join in? I'll be 39 in April and we are ttc number 6. After number 5 was born I felt that our family was complete. Until a few months ago when my mind changed completley!! It was such a strong feeling for another baby, almost a yearning. We are on our 6 cycle ttc. I'm getting nervous that I'm too old and it's not going to happen. Also, feeling depressed. I'm in the 2ww now. Hope we all see that BFP soon :)

D


----------



## 2boysmummy

Hello ladies x I have just turned 35 I have two boys 8yrs and 4yrs. I only ever wanted 2 children but after 4 yrs of thinking about it and changing my mind hundreds of times we r finally ttc #3. I am hoping for a girl, as I think in later life I will regret at least nit giving it a good go, but hey I could carry on having boys until I get a football team. Although I do love little boys, I would love a daughter too. 
We r on cycle # 2 I am 13/14 dpo, (I ovulated on cd8/9). I do not test but I am seriously considering for next month. (what opk's r good) I am due af on 29th Feb, BFN this morning. Grrr

It took me 5 months with my 2nd and 4 months with my first, I've got a feeling what with using the principles of the shettles swaying method this is going to take alot longer.

Fingers crossed for all u ladies xx


----------



## Fluffy83

Oh this tww feels so much longer!! If only they invented something that could tell us sooner :) DRG7 i was exactly the same as you, i changed my mind totally which was a surprise to me as i was certain my 2 boys (4 & 2 next month) but like you 2boysmummy i would love a daughter but if i can get my bfp i will be happy! Is it any more harder to concieve over 35? Ive read articles which say yes and no......which adds to the confusion! But if its meant to be its meant to be....... Im glad i joined this forum as its great to be able to get my feelings of frustration out there :)


----------



## Fluffy83

Oh this tww feels so much longer!! If only they invented something that could tell us sooner :) DRG7 i was exactly the same as you, i changed my mind totally which was a surprise to me as i was certain my 2 boys (4 & 2 next month) was my family complete but like you 2boysmummy i would love a daughter but if i can get my bfp i will be happy! Is it any more harder to concieve over 35? Ive read articles which say yes and no......which adds to the confusion! But if its meant to be its meant to be....... Im glad i joined this forum as its great to be able to get my feelings of frustration out there :)


----------



## goddess25

I am sure we will all conceive fine. I was 35.5 when I conceived DD..although I have to say I am not sure if I am ovulating properly right now. I have had my cycle back for about 5 months..but not seeing any EWCM any time in my cycle..so I am hoping that its not over for me! I get as far as watery and then it dries up.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi everyone
I am 10dpo today and had the most restless nights sleep and was feeling kind of crappy.....lack of sleep :( tested this morning as per usual but i think i may have a very faint line!!! One of those very very faint ones but maybe its my eyes playing tricks on me so im trying not to get my hopes up! Im hoping and praying that tomorrow it gets darker! Just felt like sharing this on here as my 22 month old doesnt understand his crazy mummy lol! Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## 2boysmummy

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am 10dpo today and had the most restless nights sleep and was feeling kind of crappy.....lack of sleep :( tested this morning as per usual but i think i may have a very faint line!!! One of those very very faint ones but maybe its my eyes playing tricks on me so im trying not to get my hopes up! Im hoping and praying that tomorrow it gets darker! Just felt like sharing this on here as my 22 month old doesnt understand his crazy mummy lol! Fingers crossed for us all x

:happydance: how exciting, here's hoping fir a darker line in the next few days x when did u bd around ov x


----------



## Fluffy83

Ovulated on the 14th used opk and bd from the 10th-15th! Hoping not to miss out! I actually used an app for the iPhone which if I get bfp will be pretty spot on :) hopefully things will go my way :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Ovulated on the 14th used opk and bd from the 10th-15th! Hoping not to miss out! I actually used an app for the iPhone which if I get bfp will be pretty spot on :) hopefully things will go my way :)

What app do you use? I have ff and period planner but found ff to be more accurate? Fx'd for your darker line!


----------



## Mom To 2

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am 10dpo today and had the most restless nights sleep and was feeling kind of crappy.....lack of sleep :( tested this morning as per usual but i think i may have a very faint line!!! One of those very very faint ones but maybe its my eyes playing tricks on me so im trying not to get my hopes up! Im hoping and praying that tomorrow it gets darker! Just felt like sharing this on here as my 22 month old doesnt understand his crazy mummy lol! Fingers crossed for us all x

How exciting!!!!! I'm so happy for you and pray that line gets darker! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mom To 2

goddess25 said:


> I am sure we will all conceive fine. I was 35.5 when I conceived DD..although I have to say I am not sure if I am ovulating properly right now. I have had my cycle back for about 5 months..but not seeing any EWCM any time in my cycle..so I am hoping that its not over for me! I get as far as watery and then it dries up.

I'm in the same boat as you. I had zero cervical mucus this month. I used digital ovulation tests for the first time this month so I know we BD at the right time. This next cycle I'm taking Robitusin to thin out my CM. That along with digital ovulation test and pre-seed. My eggo better get preggo!!! :haha:


----------



## DRG7

Hope this is it for you, Fluffy!! Keep us posted. Where is everyone else at in their cycle? I am 5 dpo according to FF. I've been feeling a lot of breast/nipple tenderness. However, I am trying not to symptom spot and just relax.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey bonnie yep i used ff app, was nearly addicted to it aswell! Found myself testing again earlier on this afternoon and nothing but im hoping that the reason for that was the less concentrated urine later on in the day! So tomorrow i shall be testing once more hoping to see a little faint line, my goodness this is so exausting during these last few days, i try not to think about it but wey hey it pops into my head again! 
Plus trying to keep my happy face when i hear about my friends pregnany news......why is it sooo many friends are announcing their fab news and im biting my fingers patiently waiting :)
How are all you other ladies getting on, what stage in this cycle are you all at ?? :)


----------



## goddess25

I know its such a tough wait. Its hard not to feel jealous of friends getting pg and that is just natural. FF app is great! I have it too.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dysan

hi ladies, 
also been offline for couple of days but here i am again.
sorry to hear about the BFN and Yay fluffy for the fain BFP. i hope this is it for you!!!

Angela i think we are on very similar cycle today is cycle day 7 for me and i am due to O end of next week. i am using opk this month not sure when to start testing...i think i will maybe this weekend. i have so many of the test from amazon.

still getting used to the names but thanks so much for the weight watchers info. i may just do online. i checked for meetings near me and i am not sure that i will makejt due to not so convenient times. it looks like a very reasonable diet to try while ttc. 

ok ladies, have a great night! i will surely check in tomorrow to see if we have more Bfp! i will say a little prayer for you!


----------



## Bonnie1990

i love the ff ap for iphone!
i am so excited tonight because i think i have a triphasic chart!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> i love the ff ap for iphone!
> i am so excited tonight because i think i have a triphasic chart!

Hey girl, your chart looks awesome!! Fx'd for your BFP Bonnie. 

Fluffy - I hope that's a BFP for you!


----------



## goddess25

Bonnie your chart looks awesome, fingers crossed!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey ladies, just updating today, tested this morning and I can see another faint line but barely visible but still there! Not really getting my hopes up as it hasn't got any darker but I'm 11 dpo today so it may be a bit early for me yet! Still don't have any other symptoms so I'll continue to wait and test :) thanks ladies for all your support, I honestly don't know what I'd do if I didn't have all your advice.......thanks :)


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie what is a triphasic chart? :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

its a chart that shows a 3rd thermal shift usually around DPO 9

these charts tend to have a higher pregnancy rate due to the increase temp because of increased progesterone

i dont think im quite there yet-need another high day

but somone noted that she thought my ov was on 14 instead of 11 and when i changed my ff mode to research it changed it to 14!

so instead of the 14 dpo i thought i was it looks like i am 11DPO

so confusing!

fx'd crossed-your bfp sounds great!
:dust:


----------



## Mom To 2

Fluffy83 said:


> Hey ladies, just updating today, tested this morning and I can see another faint line but barely visible but still there! Not really getting my hopes up as it hasn't got any darker but I'm 11 dpo today so it may be a bit early for me yet! Still don't have any other symptoms so I'll continue to wait and test :) thanks ladies for all your support, I honestly don't know what I'd do if I didn't have all your advice.......thanks :)

Soooo excited for you!!!! Praying for that line to get darker! :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

At least the line was still there fluffy...fingers crossed it gets darker for you.

Bonnie - when are you going to test?


----------



## Bonnie1990

goddess25 said:


> At least the line was still there fluffy...fingers crossed it gets darker for you.
> 
> Bonnie - when are you going to test?

Daily because I'm weird like that :haha:


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies can i join please i am 41,42 in july and ttc baby #6,we had decided to stop at 5 (our youngest is 15 month old)but the broodiness and yearning for another won't go away so here we are lol.

Am on cd2 today so giving soya isoflavones a try from tonight and just reset my cbfm.

ali 41,dh 41

5 boys 11,9,7,4 and 15 months

mc @ 7 weeks june 2004 

mmc 10 weeks july 2006


----------



## Dysan

Happy Saturday and welcome to all the new ladies. 

Ali, wow #6! How awesome is that? i love big families!

Fluffy that's great news. I think that for a line to get darker you may need couple of days and not just 24 hours - it will get there! :happydance: They say that the HCG doubles every 48-72 hours (i think) so it makes sense that it will not be so much darker today. Getting 2 faint lines is a great sign and hopefully the beginning of a very strong BFP for you.

Boonie1990 - I am not too familiar with charts but i read many times about triphasic charts being a great sign. When are you going to start testing? You mentioned daily but, have you started? So exciting! I hope you get your BFP when you test. 


I can't wait to O and be in my TWW. I know that the TWW is nerveracking and consumes my thoughts through the day but the possibility of the start of a pregnancy is just so exciting. 
We dont necessarily have a BD schedule for next week but i will try every other day for 2 weeks. I think that should cover us...i remember reading that DTD every day may be negative due to lower sperm count. What has worked for you ladies in the past? What are your thoughts? 
With my previous ones, I can't say that we really tried - we just not prevented until it happened so this is our first time paying more attention and wanting it to happen sooner rather than later. I feel that because we are actually actively trying this time and timing DTD, it should happen faster but despite my feelings, I know from reading online that's not necessarily true. 
Also I will test with the OPK to see when I O exactly but I think that I do have an idea because my cycles are VERY regular and I usually get about 5 days of EWCM , What I usually do not know is if O happens in the middle or end of the EWCM days. My LP seems to be consistently 12-13 days long if I could from the last day of EWCM. The problem, last cycle, was that I had EWCM from mid cycle till AF showed so it threw me off. This was the first cycle TTC (we stopped using condoms) so I am thinking that it may have been the "stuff" coming out after DTD and not EWCM necessarily. I never paid attention in my two previous pregnancies and our normal form of birth control is condoms so i am not all that familiar with how "it" looks coming out after but i did read a bit online...i seem to get a lot of info from google. :haha:

Ok ladies, i hope my long post did not bore you.
Good luck with testing! Can't wait to read about it tomorrow.


----------



## VJean

Hi ladies, 

Mind if I join you, even though we are trying for #4? I love this site but have struggled with finding a place to "fit in". 

I'm 35 (36 in May). I have 3 children from a previous marriage (dd 16, ds 15, ds 12). My new hubby is 30 and does not have any children of his own. I had a tubal reversal done in October and we were super happy when we got a BFP in January. Unfortately it wasn't a sticky bean. :nope:

I'm currently 11dpo, and a confessed POAS addict as well! FX'd this is our month, but starting to lose a little hope. I'm so excited to see a group of ladies in the same boat as me!


----------



## Bonnie1990

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies can i join please i am 41,42 in july and ttc baby #6,we had decided to stop at 5 (our youngest is 15 month old)but the broodiness and yearning for another won't go away so here we are lol.
> 
> Am on cd2 today so giving soya isoflavones a try from tonight and just reset my cbfm.
> 
> ali 41,dh 41
> 
> 5 boys 11,9,7,4 and 15 months
> 
> mc @ 7 weeks june 2004
> 
> mmc 10 weeks july 2006

welcome and thats alot of little boys! 
are you hoping for some pink this time around?



Dysan said:


> Happy Saturday and welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> 
> Boonie1990 - I am not too familiar with charts but i read many times about triphasic charts being a great sign. When are you going to start testing? You mentioned daily but, have you started? So exciting! I hope you get your BFP when you test.

i have been testing because yesterday i thought i was 13DPO....figured out last night that i probably am only 11DPO today

so i bought some rite aid brand tests today-box of 3. They were a high percentage of positive on DPO 11 so i thought what the heck. They are also blue dye and i hear a lot about pink dye being harder to read so ill try it and see. i also have a frer left so i am good until the day after af is due---really hoping she stays away this time!

this is the first time i have been so actively TTC. my first was an oops and my second happened first month off pill-i never even thought about "what to do"--we just did it-lol

going into this i did so much research. FF (fertility friend...see chart below) has so much information an has been a huge help. and of course the ladies on here are awesome!

:dust:


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi ladies :)

Vjean im new to this site and found it great to find so many wonen in the same boat, its great to be able to chat to everyone and find out how everyone is feeling! Before i joined i was sitting at home going nuts and now im so glad i found b&b :)
Bonnie fx'd for you, im not used to charts but i have read that its a defined way to chart cycles......really hope its your month!


----------



## goddess25

VJean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you, even though we are trying for #4? I love this site but have struggled with finding a place to "fit in".
> 
> I'm 35 (36 in May). I have 3 children from a previous marriage (dd 16, ds 15, ds 12). My new hubby is 30 and does not have any children of his own. I had a tubal reversal done in October and we were super happy when we got a BFP in January. Unfortately it wasn't a sticky bean. :nope:
> 
> I'm currently 11dpo, and a confessed POAS addict as well! FX'd this is our month, but starting to lose a little hope. I'm so excited to see a group of ladies in the same boat as me!

You are right there are very little places to fit in but I think this is a good place. I technically should not be here just yet as I am not ready to TTC, hopefully will be joining you soon though. Hope your wait here is a quick one. So sorry for your loss in January.


----------



## Bonnie1990

VJean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you, even though we are trying for #4? I love this site but have struggled with finding a place to "fit in".
> 
> I'm 35 (36 in May). I have 3 children from a previous marriage (dd 16, ds 15, ds 12). My new hubby is 30 and does not have any children of his own. I had a tubal reversal done in October and we were super happy when we got a BFP in January. Unfortately it wasn't a sticky bean. :nope:
> 
> I'm currently 11dpo, and a confessed POAS addict as well! FX'd this is our month, but starting to lose a little hope. I'm so excited to see a group of ladies in the same boat as me!


Hopefully you get your sticky bean! I also (think) I am 11dpo today too-long story and a poas freak! Hope you feel like you fit here with us!
:dust:


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya ladies, 
Feeling crappy this morning sorry I've no other word to describe it!:( Tested this morning and nothing :( plus I've a feeling AF is going to make an appearance some of these days! Had a gut feeling it was too good to be true but hey no point in getting down in the dumps I'll keep my head high and try again :) how's everyone today? Any bfp's for anyone else :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Temp did a nosedive this am and bfn
This Is the day af was supposed to be due before the whole chart fiasco
Pretty sure I'm out :cry:
Hang in there fluffy - you could just be having a crappy feeling morning


----------



## Fluffy83

Aw bonnie I'm feeling up and down today :( don't feel as bad now as I did this morning! Yeah I know I'm not out until AF shows up so i may still have a very very slight chance! I'm just glad I can come on here and air my feelings. When is your AF due bonnie?


----------



## Bonnie1990

By original chart and ov on 11 then today. If ov was wrong and in 14 then Wednesday. But by temp drop I am thinking today. Tummy feels not right


----------



## alin3boys

Bonnie ~ how did you guess i wanted a pink one lol,i'd love a girl but just want another baby so be happy with another boy,your temp is still above coverline hopefully will rise again in morning

Fluffy ~ sorry your feeling crap and sure those lines will get darker,with my 4th ds had to put the test to the light to see the line and had terrible af pains but the lines get darker and he is now a mischeivious 3 yr old lol

vjean ~ sorry for your loss,know how u feeling i have 2 angels,FX for a sticky bean

dysan ~ thankyou you don't know how good that made me feel, wish my mum liked big famalies she will do her nut if knows where trying for no 6 she was bad enough with 4 and 5,at the end of the day i look after them noone else


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks alin3boys, still don't think that this is my month :( its the thought of starting from square one all over again. This is my 2nd month ttc and got lucky first time with my other 2 boys. Have 2 angels which I m/c before having my first child so there's always that fear constantly with me too......went shopping today to distract me but taking the kids with me and crowds just stressed me out lol! Now it's time to relax with a cuppa :)


----------



## Dysan

VJean, Welcome! Of course you can join.

Fluffy so sorry about your BFN. It will happen soon so keep positive.

Bonnie1990 so sorry too about your BFN. Perhaps it is too early? 

alin3boys i dont tell my parents that we are ttc#3 either. My mom will freak. Her take is that I have a healthy girl and a healthy boy so why have more and risk any issues. As a background: she had MANY pregnancies and LOTS of miscarriages, even later term loss, and lots of health issues during pregnancies so I do understand where she comes from and being scared for me. But, I rather not hear the negatives while TTC. I know that once I tell her that I am pregnant she will be happy for us, although to a degree, she will be worried. With my previous two, she was so worried basically until AFTER they were born. My two previous pregnancies where very healthy with absolutely no issues and I never had a miscarriage thank G-d, i have been so very blessed. At moments, I feel in a way that perhaps i will not be as lucky next time around but i always tell myself that I can't think that way. 

goddess25, when are you planning to start to TTC? Of course you can stick around until then. Just asking out of curiosity! I hope it is soon! 

ok ladies, time for me to go and get things ready for tomorrow and plan my week. I will probably come and browse the board a bit later. So excited for the week to come!


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks Dysan......my hopes are gradually fading as i think af is on the way :(. I dont think it could be IB as its a bit too late for it, af is due on tuesday but its making an early appearance.....2nd month in a row now but 27 day cycle! Ah well unless a miracle is coming my way ill be planning to try again next month :). 

I bid you all a goodnight from me and i will probably drop by tomorrow x. :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> VJean, Welcome! Of course you can join.
> 
> Fluffy so sorry about your BFN. It will happen soon so keep positive.
> 
> Bonnie1990 so sorry too about your BFN. Perhaps it is too early?
> 
> alin3boys i dont tell my parents that we are ttc#3 either. My mom will freak. Her take is that I have a healthy girl and a healthy boy so why have more and risk any issues. As a background: she had MANY pregnancies and LOTS of miscarriages, even later term loss, and lots of health issues during pregnancies so I do understand where she comes from and being scared for me. But, I rather not hear the negatives while TTC. I know that once I tell her that I am pregnant she will be happy for us, although to a degree, she will be worried. With my previous two, she was so worried basically until AFTER they were born. My two previous pregnancies where very healthy with absolutely no issues and I never had a miscarriage thank G-d, i have been so very blessed. At moments, I feel in a way that perhaps i will not be as lucky next time around but i always tell myself that I can't think that way.
> 
> goddess25, when are you planning to start to TTC? Of course you can stick around until then. Just asking out of curiosity! I hope it is soon!
> 
> ok ladies, time for me to go and get things ready for tomorrow and plan my week. I will probably come and browse the board a bit later. So excited for the week to come!

Yes it could be too early-I have much confusion this month over ov day. 11th vs 14th. Had a temp drop today and af would be due but no af yet. Could be implantation dip and af not due till Wednesday. So who knows. 

I am sure your mom will be happy once she knows but given her history I understand her feeling scared of you. I am sure this pregnancy will be as good as your last ones!


----------



## VJean

Bonnie1990 said:


> VJean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you, even though we are trying for #4? I love this site but have struggled with finding a place to "fit in".
> 
> I'm 35 (36 in May). I have 3 children from a previous marriage (dd 16, ds 15, ds 12). My new hubby is 30 and does not have any children of his own. I had a tubal reversal done in October and we were super happy when we got a BFP in January. Unfortately it wasn't a sticky bean. :nope:
> 
> I'm currently 11dpo, and a confessed POAS addict as well! FX'd this is our month, but starting to lose a little hope. I'm so excited to see a group of ladies in the same boat as me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you get your sticky bean! I also (think) I am 11dpo today too-long story and a poas freak! Hope you feel like you fit here with us!
> :dust:Click to expand...


Thanks so much for the warm welcome ladies!


----------



## VJean

Fluffy83 said:


> Hiya ladies,
> Feeling crappy this morning sorry I've no other word to describe it!:( Tested this morning and nothing :( plus I've a feeling AF is going to make an appearance some of these days! Had a gut feeling it was too good to be true but hey no point in getting down in the dumps I'll keep my head high and try again :) how's everyone today? Any bfp's for anyone else :)

Boo. Sorry to hear that. :nope: FX'd March is your month!


----------



## 2boysmummy

Well that's it onto month cycle 3, AF came this morning two days early(day 26), I guess that accounts for the ov on cd8 and not the estimated cd10. 
I'm gutted because everything seemed so right up until 4 days ago when all cramping, bb tingling stopped. Until yesterday, it all started again late afternoon but I knew it was af as I got my usual pre af tingles down my thighs. 

I just hope my opk's hurry up and get here I need to time these girl sperms just right before ov.... Also this is my last month to try before we get into the whole same birthday period as my boys. Jan Feb is such an expensive time of year, and for practical purposes avoiding those months would be best all round.. Even though this month means a beginning of dec baby at least it's not in the same month as my other 5 days apart boys. 
However ask me if I still feel the same if I get a BFN mid to end of march!!! 

Good luck to all those whom still have hope, and I feel ure frustrations those whom have had af xxx


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi ladies
How is everyone? Update on my situation is no different from y'day :( AF is starting today lightly and a day early:(. 
Ah well now im all ready for march.....fx'd that this will be our month :) sorry to hear AF arrived 2boysmummy, looks like u an I are the same my AF came early day 26 and started today and I'm hoping this month too :)
Anyone having a better time or are we all in the same boat? So glad I have you guys to chat to on this otherwise I'd prob be crying to myself today.....thank you all x
Rhona x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs mummy and fluffy


Me....well I guess I have decided that ov must have been 14th. Af would have been due yesterday but did not show and temp went back up a tad this am. Cramping yesterday. Boobs started hurting a bit last night went away and back again. Test bfn this am but I swear for about 30 seconds I saw a faint hairline on the edge of the test line but it disappeared. I guess I will see tomorrow. I guess I'm 13dpo today so af due Wednesday :shrug::dohh:


----------



## faithmum

2boysmummy said:


> Well that's it onto month cycle 3, AF came this morning two days early(day 26), I guess that accounts for the ov on cd8 and not the estimated cd10.
> I'm gutted because everything seemed so right up until 4 days ago when all cramping, bb tingling stopped. Until yesterday, it all started again late afternoon but I knew it was af as I got my usual pre af tingles down my thighs.
> 
> I just hope my opk's hurry up and get here I need to time these girl sperms just right before ov.... Also this is my last month to try before we get into the whole same birthday period as my boys. Jan Feb is such an expensive time of year, and for practical purposes avoiding those months would be best all round.. Even though this month means a beginning of dec baby at least it's not in the same month as my other 5 days apart boys.
> However ask me if I still feel the same if I get a BFN mid to end of march!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those whom still have hope, and I feel ure frustrations those whom have had af xxx




Fluffy83 said:


> Hi ladies
> How is everyone? Update on my situation is no different from y'day :( AF is starting today lightly and a day early:(.
> Ah well now im all ready for march.....fx'd that this will be our month :) sorry to hear AF arrived 2boysmummy, looks like u an I are the same my AF came early day 26 and started today and I'm hoping this month too :)
> Anyone having a better time or are we all in the same boat? So glad I have you guys to chat to on this otherwise I'd prob be crying to myself today.....thank you all x
> Rhona x




Bonnie1990 said:


> Hugs mummy and fluffy
> 
> 
> Me....well I guess I have decided that ov must have been 14th. Af would have been due yesterday but did not show and temp went back up a tad this am. Cramping yesterday. Boobs started hurting a bit last night went away and back again. Test bfn this am but I swear for about 30 seconds I saw a faint hairline on the edge of the test line but it disappeared. I guess I will see tomorrow. I guess I'm 13dpo today so af due Wednesday :shrug::dohh:

Hugs to 2boysmummy and fluffy! I understand your frustration in the timing piece of it all mummy. My BFN last month meant that was it for me 'having' a baby in my 45th year. Now I will be 46 and for whatever reason I'm feeling foolish...like I'm suddenly not being responsible bringing life into the world at that age. It's just a number I suppose. My DF (49) never had children and he would love nothing more than to have a child. He's been a fantastic role model for my 3 other children who's biological dad has some significant mental health issues. I get excited thinking about bringing up a child with a man who loves children. 

Bonnie - Oh I HOPE you will get a BFP this month!! 

Dysan - I get no being able to tell people. I can't even tell some of my girlfriends because I know they would think I'm crazy and probably try to talk me out of ttc. We just can't base our own dreams and decisions on what others think (even our parents) because at the end of the day...we answer to ourselves and we are ultimately responsible for our own happiness. It is sweet though reading about how much your mum worries about you.

Alin3boys and Vjean - welcome and I look forward to getting to know you! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie - Oh I HOPE you will get a BFP this month!!
> 
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Ok....I'm loosing it. That just totally set off tears. 
Thanks and :hugs:

Age doesn't matter as long as you are a good parent!
If you were adopting no one would think twice!


----------



## 2boysmummy

Faithmum, Bonnie is right age does not matter, there r plenty of young mums out there who may have age on their side but who says they deserve to be parents anymore than older people. I find that the more life experience you have the less selfish you r and the more patient u r with bringing children into the world... Just my opinion, as long as you are healthy and happy what does it matter xx


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie - Oh I HOPE you will get a BFP this month!!
> 
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Ok....I'm loosing it. That just totally set off tears.
> Thanks and :hugs:
> 
> Age doesn't matter as long as you are a good parent!
> If you were adopting no one would think twice!Click to expand...




2boysmummy said:


> Faithmum, Bonnie is right age does not matter, there r plenty of young mums out there who may have age on their side but who says they deserve to be parents anymore than older people. I find that the more life experience you have the less selfish you r and the more patient u r with bringing children into the world... Just my opinion, as long as you are healthy and happy what does it matter xx

You women are awesome! You're right - it seems many consider an older couple adopting as benevolent, kind and wise but that same couple having their own can be perceived as selfish and even foolish. I like many aspects of aging but for certain one of my favorites is the ability to see outside my own perceptions of right and wrong. In fact there are fewer and fewer actions that I consider absolutes anymore. Sometimes I think we limit ourselves and perhaps judge ourselves even more than the outside world does. So when I'm afraid to even express my deepest desires to my dearest friends....what am I afraid of? Defending my position? Being judged? Living fearlessly - this is a good goal eh?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Whoo hoo! You go girl!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey ladies :)
Just checking in before i hit the hay :). 

Bonnie i so want you to have good news soon, im now officially out for this month, sitting here with a cup of tea and catching up on my facebook teamed along with af cramps.....mmmmm lovely! Faithmum what the other girls have said about age doesnt matter is right, you deserve and have the right to be a mum at whatever age, you have a loving and supportive partner so you go girl :). This is # 3 im ttc and my mum would go nuts if she knew i was even thinking about it....but its my choice and its what i want to do :)
Ive my opk ordered ready for my next attempt, just wondering if theres anything else ive missed, thinking back now i do believe i calculated ovulation day wrong, was using cheaper ov tests so this time ive gone digi......hoping that this will pin point it better for me.
Will we be able to keep in touch with everone on this thread or what happens? Im a newbie and not sure.......thanks girls and ill keep you all in my prayers tonight :) x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy thank you so much for the kind words. I'm still not out yet and keeping my fingers crossed. Thinking I should skip testing in the am but I doubt I will be able to help myself. I am so tired. Even DB was said I looked tired and asked why. Teased it was because we "were up a little late last night". Haha no. Long day at work and maybe hopefully....not gonna day it. 

Sorry your out. It sounds like you are prepared. I have not tried digi OPK. I actually found the Internet cheapies better than the store. But I'm sure I use a different store than you. 

If you ever want to connect on Facebook let me know. I have no international buddies! 

Well step kids will be here in a few do I should try to look alive 

:dust: & :hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies

Dysan ~ My mum also had a mc and a stillbirth at 7 months (severe spina bifida)i have had a mc and a mmc,i never thought that she might actually be worried for me as she only opened up about the still birth at one of my scans to check for spina bifida cause of my age and consultant was asking questions,she never speakss about it

bonnie ~ still got FX for you

fluffy/2boysmummy ~ so sorry :witch: got you heres to :bfp:next month

faithmum ~ everyone who knows we are trying for no 6 think im mad lol,but heyho its my life and me and hubby that looks after them noone else

I am taking 150mg of soya tonight hope no bad side effects


----------



## faithmum

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Dysan ~ My mum also had a mc and a stillbirth at 7 months (severe spina bifida)i have had a mc and a mmc,i never thought that she might actually be worried for me as she only opened up about the still birth at one of my scans to check for spina bifida cause of my age and consultant was asking questions,she never speakss about it
> 
> bonnie ~ still got FX for you
> 
> fluffy/2boysmummy ~ so sorry :witch: got you heres to :bfp:next month
> 
> faithmum ~ everyone who knows we are trying for no 6 think im mad lol,but heyho its my life and me and hubby that looks after them noone else
> 
> I am taking 150mg of soya tonight hope no bad side effects

I'm doing 180 mg soy from days 3 - 7 this month. I have not experienced any side effects at all. Last month I took it from CD 2- 6 and had a really nice strong ovulation according to the OPKs and bbt. So, we'll see. Fx'd for us all!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies- I don't think I've posted here but here I go! I've been reading it all and I have to say you ladies are awesome!!
I know what you all mean in saying that you can't tell your friends/mom you are ttc. I didn't even tell my Mom the last BFP I had until I had the mc. I guess I knew how she felt about it and it wasn't something that she agreed with. All the same sh*t about you already have 2 kids, you're too old..... what if something goes wrong. I told her I am going to keep trying and we just don't talk about it any more and I have to listen to her talk about my brother's new baby. HARD!
Sorry Fluffy and 2boysmummy. I know the pain when af shows up. WE will all get our BFP when the time is right.

Fluffy-Do you think you had a chemical pregnancy? I have 3 so know what it's like. You get a positive and then it goes and af shows up.Just a thought.My friend told me that I should think of it as everything is in place and that it's just paving the way for the good BFP

Faithmum- I know what you mean about putting deadlines on things. I thought I had to have a baby before I turned 43 and when I got my BPF last Sept. I thought I had it made in the shade. It didn't work out and I've accepted that it's ok if it doesn't happen before I turn 43.It's impossible now so.... It's hard to let go of these things but maybe that's the key??

Bonnies-Fx'd for you girl!!!

AFM-12 dpo and tested yesterday with FMU and BFN. I'll know by tomorrow by whether my temp drops or not.

good BFP


----------



## Bonnie1990

good to see you here MG

i am soooo tired tonight. it hit me about 3pm even though i was bad today and had 2.5 cups of coffee. wanted to crawl under my desk and i wasnt sure about my hour drive home.

heading to bed in a few---i still have homework but i can't do anymore.


fx'd for you too!
:dust:


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> good to see you here MG
> 
> i am soooo tired tonight. it hit me about 3pm even though i was bad today and had 2.5 cups of coffee. wanted to crawl under my desk and i wasnt sure about my hour drive home.
> 
> heading to bed in a few---i still have homework but i can't do anymore.
> 
> 
> fx'd for you too!
> :dust:

MG - so glad you joined in the converation here! I'm sorry but that just stinks that you've got to endure the loads of talking about your bro's baby while you feel you can't really share your excitement. You just go on and rave HERE! Parents are so odd...I hope I don't do the things my mother does but I'm sure one day I'll here all about the mistakes I did and the countless hours of therapy I've caused my children. 

Bonnie!! I'm sorry but I got so excited to see your complete and utter exhaustion. That was absolutely the first thing I felt with my last BFP - hope it's a good sign. 

Fx'd for lots of BFPs to be comin' around!


----------



## VJean

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi ladies
> How is everyone? Update on my situation is no different from y'day :( AF is starting today lightly and a day early:(.
> Ah well now im all ready for march.....fx'd that this will be our month :) sorry to hear AF arrived 2boysmummy, looks like u an I are the same my AF came early day 26 and started today and I'm hoping this month too :)
> Anyone having a better time or are we all in the same boat? So glad I have you guys to chat to on this otherwise I'd prob be crying to myself today.....thank you all x
> Rhona x

Sorry Hun! Glad you are ready for next month! Prayers that you get your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## VJean

Bonnie1990 said:


> good to see you here MG
> 
> i am soooo tired tonight. it hit me about 3pm even though i was bad today and had 2.5 cups of coffee. wanted to crawl under my desk and i wasnt sure about my hour drive home.
> 
> heading to bed in a few---i still have homework but i can't do anymore.
> 
> 
> fx'd for you too!
> :dust:

That sounds pretty positive! FX'd for you!


----------



## poppy

Hi girls! Not quite here yet but hope to be next year if I can convice dh to go for a number three (figers crossed!). I am Paula and am 34 (35 at the end of September) and have two boys, one who is three and one who has just turned one.

A bit more nervous this time round due to all the scaremongering in the press about having a baby after 35 but I definately want another one, have always wanted three children. I would go for it this year if hubbie was happy with that but he said he wouldn't consider it till next year (boo). Hopefully things will be ok.

Good luck ladies, I hope you all get speedy BFPs!

xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well :witch: stopped by. Back to the drawing board
I think I'm going to pick up coq10 today and start that
Too much stress last month
3rd times the charm right?


----------



## Bonnie1990

poppy said:


> Hi girls! Not quite here yet but hope to be next year if I can convice dh to go for a number three (figers crossed!). I am Paula and am 34 (35 at the end of September) and have two boys, one who is three and one who has just turned one.
> 
> A bit more nervous this time round due to all the scaremongering in the press about having a baby after 35 but I definately want another one, have always wanted three children. I would go for it this year if hubbie was happy with that but he said he wouldn't consider it till next year (boo). Hopefully things will be ok.
> 
> Good luck ladies, I hope you all get speedy BFPs!
> 
> xxx

Welcome Paula!


----------



## alin3boys

bonnie sorry the :witch:got you,whats coq10

poppy i had baby no 4, 2 month before my 38th birthday and baby no 5 at age 40,we are trying for baby no 6 and i am 42 this year

welcome marathongirl


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks alin3boys

Here is an article on CoQ10. It is a heart supplement but has been found to help increase egg quality in older women (did I just say older-:dohh:)

It's mainly used as a supplement for heart health 

https://www.acubalance.ca/can-co-q10-turn-back-your-biological-clock

I have seen several women on here taking it and even it recommended by their FS. Marathon girl said she was told 600 mg day so I'm going with that

Expensive! But I got lucky and CVS had a BIGI sale!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi girls

Welcome Marathongirl and poppy :)

Bonnie sorry to hear the witch arrived! Looks like we're on the same boat once again....but im hoping that this months sailing is a better one for us all! Im feeling surprisingly positive today, more so than yesterday. Bonnie the ov tests im using are clearblue digital ovulation tests which im hoping will give me an exact day this time.

I happened to find the first response ov tests i was using last time and to my horror they were expired last year! So ive sent a very stern email to the sellers, im sure that this may not have been the fault of nothing happening but i think they deserved to know what they sent me!

Poppy i dont think i had a chemical, i never really got a positive line on my tests just very very faint but i m taking these as evap lines. I am now more prepared for this month and what to do and not to do, im actually going to try and hold out on the testing so early, i know that testing too early will have a neg so im going to really try....lol....but knowing me ill not :)

Looking forward to having another go, if its meant to be its meant for me :) I hope that we all get the BFP we all want this time!

Okey dokey im off to my glorious work today......but ill check in later this evening to see how everone's doing.......:)

Sorry about all the :) but i dont know how to do all the other little icons lol......so im stuck with :) for now..........


----------



## Bonnie1990

That's so bad about the expiry date. I can say I once bought a cold medicine once and realized it was outdated and returned it. I now am pretty good at checking. Even did on the coq10 since it was a buy one get one wanted to make sure they wernt just getting rid of old stock at almost $40 bottle!

I am feeling positive too. Sad but relaxed. Told DB this am that af showed and he hugged me. We are bummed that we don't have a "valentines love bug". I told him I was starting to take another vitamin that it can't hurt. He told me not to stress. I really have debated temping this month but decided to do it. If I miss a day oh well. And I'm not going to do all of the symptoms. Track dates and OPK. That's it. 

It's going to be another tricky month for bd because the start of my fertile window is again...over a weekend we have the kids. 

Oh and I ordered one of those psychic readings by Gail-yes I'm silly
Curious to see what she says!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> That's so bad about the expiry date. I can say I once bought a cold medicine once and realized it was outdated and returned it. I now am pretty good at checking. Even did on the coq10 since it was a buy one get one wanted to make sure they wernt just getting rid of old stock at almost $40 bottle!
> 
> I am feeling positive too. Sad but relaxed. Told DB this am that af showed and he hugged me. We are bummed that we don't have a "valentines love bug". I told him I was starting to take another vitamin that it can't hurt. He told me not to stress. I really have debated temping this month but decided to do it. If I miss a day oh well. And I'm not going to do all of the symptoms. Track dates and OPK. That's it.
> 
> It's going to be another tricky month for bd because the start of my fertile window is again...over a weekend we have the kids.
> 
> Oh and I ordered one of those psychic readings by Gail-yes I'm silly
> Curious to see what she says!

Can't wait to her what she says - BD'ing for us is going to be very tricky as well during the right time. Too bad we didn't live closer, we could cover for each other. 

Yesterday I was really down on the whole thing but feeling more + today. I'm really ticked AF is here for you. I thought for sure yesterday when you wrote about being so exhausted that this was going to be your month. :growlmad:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Haha that would be great...sex sitter buddies :rofl:

Yeah I was hoping that being so tired was a good sign. It never got any better last night. I fought staying awake doing homework and waiting for DB to be home after returning kids. Oh well


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> Haha that would be great...sex sitter buddies :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I was hoping that being so tired was a good sign. It never got any better last night. I fought staying awake doing homework and waiting for DB to be home after returning kids. Oh well


Sex sitter - that's hysterical!! :rofl:

I've been taking the coq10 for a week now - those pills are over an inch long...I almost need to cut them with a steak knife to swallow them. I read they can help you to lose weight (only if you're deficient in CoQ) so I'm hoping I'm terribly deficient.


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Haha that would be great...sex sitter buddies :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I was hoping that being so tired was a good sign. It never got any better last night. I fought staying awake doing homework and waiting for DB to be home after returning kids. Oh well
> 
> 
> Sex sitter - that's hysterical!! :rofl:
> 
> I've been taking the coq10 for a week now - those pills are over an inch long...I almost need to cut them with a steak knife to swallow them. I read they can help you to lose weight (only if you're deficient in CoQ) so I'm hoping I'm terribly deficient.Click to expand...

Thats funny....my are fairly small liquid gels. How much are you taking? I am taking 600 as that is what MG's FS said, but I have seen some others at 800. 
God I hope your right about the deficientcy and that I have one too!
I have been struggling to meet my first major goal before I get knocked up-mind you this is the same goal I had before the end of 2011!
I was stagnant with less than 10 to go forever but loosing inches. Finally this past month the scale started dipping again so I am within a few pounds now. 
There is still another 40 after that but I'll take the baby weight!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Haha that would be great...sex sitter buddies :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I was hoping that being so tired was a good sign. It never got any better last night. I fought staying awake doing homework and waiting for DB to be home after returning kids. Oh well
> 
> 
> Sex sitter - that's hysterical!! :rofl:
> 
> I've been taking the coq10 for a week now - those pills are over an inch long...I almost need to cut them with a steak knife to swallow them. I read they can help you to lose weight (only if you're deficient in CoQ) so I'm hoping I'm terribly deficient.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats funny....my are fairly small liquid gels. How much are you taking? I am taking 600 as that is what MG's FS said, but I have seen some others at 800.
> God I hope your right about the deficientcy and that I have one too!
> I have been struggling to meet my first major goal before I get knocked up-mind you this is the same goal I had before the end of 2011!
> I was stagnant with less than 10 to go forever but loosing inches. Finally this past month the scale started dipping again so I am within a few pounds now.
> There is still another 40 after that but I'll take the baby weight!Click to expand...

Well maybe the CoQ will help in lots of way - great job with your goal girl. That's a tough gig you're doing with managing school, kids, ttc and of course the BF :winkwink: I remember studying while my kids were doing their homework and they kept asking me "mom, all the other moms have already been to school - what happened to YOU?" So endearingly thoughtful aren't they? They all remember now how I hard I worked and coming to my graduation etc - it's an awesome accomplishment!

Mine are 600mg too. I wonder why on earth mine are so flippin big?? Maybe they wanted you to feel that you really were getting something grand for your $50??


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Haha that would be great...sex sitter buddies :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I was hoping that being so tired was a good sign. It never got any better last night. I fought staying awake doing homework and waiting for DB to be home after returning kids. Oh well
> 
> 
> Sex sitter - that's hysterical!! :rofl:
> 
> I've been taking the coq10 for a week now - those pills are over an inch long...I almost need to cut them with a steak knife to swallow them. I read they can help you to lose weight (only if you're deficient in CoQ) so I'm hoping I'm terribly deficient.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats funny....my are fairly small liquid gels. How much are you taking? I am taking 600 as that is what MG's FS said, but I have seen some others at 800.
> God I hope your right about the deficientcy and that I have one too!
> I have been struggling to meet my first major goal before I get knocked up-mind you this is the same goal I had before the end of 2011!
> I was stagnant with less than 10 to go forever but loosing inches. Finally this past month the scale started dipping again so I am within a few pounds now.
> There is still another 40 after that but I'll take the baby weight!Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe the CoQ will help in lots of way - great job with your goal girl. That's a tough gig you're doing with managing school, kids, ttc and of course the BF :winkwink: I remember studying while my kids were doing their homework and they kept asking me "mom, all the other moms have already been to school - what happened to YOU?" So endearingly thoughtful aren't they? They all remember now how I hard I worked and coming to my graduation etc - it's an awesome accomplishment!
> 
> Mine are 600mg too. I wonder why on earth mine are so flippin big?? Maybe they wanted you to feel that you really were getting something grand for your $50??Click to expand...

:rofl: at what happened to you! Gotta love them!

Mine are 200mg so I take 3. I got lucky with the price. CVS brand on sale buy one get one free. $36.49 for a bottle of 60 and one was the last bonus one of 75. 

MG said you can take until BFP. Is the your plan as well? I am conflicted about that.


----------



## VJean

alin3boys said:


> bonnie sorry the :witch:got you,whats coq10
> 
> poppy i had baby no 4, 2 month before my 38th birthday and baby no 5 at age 40,we are trying for baby no 6 and i am 42 this year
> 
> welcome marathongirl

That's awesome! Hoping you get your #6!!!


----------



## faithmum

That's a great deal Bonnie and the next time I buy them I'm going to hunt for a better deal. I had asked DB to pick them up for me last time. 

I will probably continue taking it up to BFP and maybe throughout pregnancy as I've read a few studies with positive outcomes. So far it appears there just haven't been enough studies to make a statement about its use during preg. so...I'll keep reading for now. Give me something to do I suppose over the 2ww. 

Are you taking B6 too? I decided to try that to - I think MG recommended it with the CoQ10. I am taking 50 mg daily since there is an upper limit I didn't want to overdo it.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Just my prenatal and now coq10. 
I thought about baby aspirin before but honestly forgot about until now. Lol

I have seen with the coq10 that it is suggested to maybe prevent mutations or something. Makes me nervous when the bottle says to consult doc if preg or nursing and taking mega dose. Lol. But then again that is coming from me who broke down and took my volume with all the anxiety and stress I was having a couple of weeks ago. I guess it's all relative. So many women don't even know they are pg and take usual meds or drink or worse and come out fine. 

I also had a massage the weekend after ov but I'm not going to let myself blame it on that. 

What is the b6 supposed to help with


----------



## Casper72

I am! I'm 39 and TTC #3 as well. I am in the 2WW period with 9 days left until I can test. I had my first IUI this cycle and am keeping fingers crossed that it worked. This is month 8 of trying for me. With my other two I was much younger and did not have to try at all so this is all very new to me. Hang in there sister and best of luck to you!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> I am! I'm 39 and TTC #3 as well. I am in the 2WW period with 9 days left until I can test. I had my first IUI this cycle and am keeping fingers crossed that it worked. This is month 8 of trying for me. With my other two I was much younger and did not have to try at all so this is all very new to me. Hang in there sister and best of luck to you!

Welcome and good luck!
How old are your other two?


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies- Just an update the witch got me today. I am bummed but feel more relaxed this month. Just feeling like it will happen when the time is right. I do know it will happen for all of us.

Bonnie- I think the B6 is supposed to help with progesterone production which is good.As far as the coQ10 goes I think that it's supposed to give the cells more "energy" so I think that would be important during the ttw because if fetilization occurs there is a lot of cell dividing happening!

FAithmum-Hang in there sister we will all get through this together!


----------



## faithmum

marathongirl said:


> Hi Ladies- Just an update the witch got me today. I am bummed but feel more relaxed this month. Just feeling like it will happen when the time is right. I do know it will happen for all of us.
> 
> Bonnie- I think the B6 is supposed to help with progesterone production which is good.As far as the coQ10 goes I think that it's supposed to give the cells more "energy" so I think that would be important during the ttw because if fetilization occurs there is a lot of cell dividing happening!
> 
> FAithmum-Hang in there sister we will all get through this together!

Awww - MG so sorry the witch arrived. I feel like March is going to be a great month though...so let's move ahead right?:hugs::hugs:

Bonnie: I tried researching B6 looking for good evidence but there just seems to be a lot of anecdotal evidence right now that B6 is good for lengthening luteal phase and like MG said there seems to be a possible link to a progesterone increase too. Taking too much can cause nerve damage so I'm taking a conservative approach and taking 50 mg plus whatever amount is in my prenatal.

I'm really excited to report that since I've been diligent for the last 1.5 months with taking daily baby aspirin that for the first time in a LONG time I really didn't have any clots during my period. It was kind of bad there for awhile and I will say that there is a noticeable improvment. 

Here's to March being THE month for our BFPs!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya ladies
Just as you are talking about vitamin suppliments, has any of you heard of geritol tonic? Ive ordered the smaller size to give it a try, its a multi-vitamin & iron tonic that ive heard others ttc taking it, might as well give it a go! 

Hope all you ladies are well, im counting the days now till af is gone.......and then its back to trying once again :)


----------



## faithmum

Fluffy83 said:


> Hiya ladies
> Just as you are talking about vitamin suppliments, has any of you heard of geritol tonic? Ive ordered the smaller size to give it a try, its a multi-vitamin & iron tonic that ive heard others ttc taking it, might as well give it a go!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well, im counting the days now till af is gone.......and then its back to trying once again :)


Are you taking that instead of a prenatal? Looks like a good product and I don't know why but taking things in a liquid form has always _felt _more effective (all in my head I'm sure). 

Fx'd for you Fluffy - Let's all get our eagerly awaited BFPs in March :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok so I am totally vegging out tonight
Wine coolers and DVr and no homework!
Oh and a bag of chips----

Heating pad for cramps-it's funny you mentioned the baby aspirin. I and having wicked cramps today but flow is not super heavy and almost watery. I know tmi but my point is I am even more convinced that jan was a chemical. I had so many positive signs but period was very heavy and clotty. 

Anyway on to positives! Mail came and I have my tests for the month
Leaving work early tomorrow becuase we are getting snow-I think my work from home will be stalled due to "our Internet being down" wink wink

Geritol???? In the US that was always old people vitamins! :rofl:
I think I will hold off on b6. My phases are pretty consistent and one more thing to remember to take! 
I do love liquid vitamins. Isotonic is an awesome brand. I may switch to their prenatal my need fill up!

Well ladies I'm off to drink and veg!
Have a great one!


----------



## Fluffy83

Ive been taking a prenatal also, just thoughtbit wouldnt do any harm, hopefully march will be a good month for us all........fx'd


----------



## Fluffy83

Im laughing bonnie, yeah i read it was used for older people in the US too.......well in Ireland we're gonna use for making babies haha :).........just ordered off amazon earlier so hoping it arrives soon! Enjoy your drink & vegging out.......im off to bed now, chat laters :)


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> Ok so I am totally vegging out tonight
> Wine coolers and DVr and no homework!
> Oh and a bag of chips----
> 
> Heating pad for cramps-it's funny you mentioned the baby aspirin. I and having wicked cramps today but flow is not super heavy and almost watery. I know tmi but my point is I am even more convinced that jan was a chemical. I had so many positive signs but period was very heavy and clotty.
> 
> Anyway on to positives! Mail came and I have my tests for the month
> Leaving work early tomorrow becuase we are getting snow-I think my work from home will be stalled due to "our Internet being down" wink wink
> 
> Geritol???? In the US that was always old people vitamins! :rofl:
> I think I will hold off on b6. My phases are pretty consistent and one more thing to remember to take!
> I do love liquid vitamins. Isotonic is an awesome brand. I may switch to their prenatal my need fill up!
> 
> Well ladies I'm off to drink and veg!
> Have a great one!


You poor thing with no "internet" tomorrow...I hate when that happens :rofl:

Life doesn't get better than wine, chips and the DVR baby...I think I'll follow your lead. I forgot my lunch today so I ate a BOX of crackers and some peanut butter. Incredibly unsatisfying. Shoulda had a Snickers! I did manage to down my 2 huge water bottles of water though (again unsatisfying) which I'm trying to be better about because I understand it's better for more CM. My gosh - I don't know what in the heck I'll do when i don't have to tie every single thing I eat, drink or do for fun into baby-making :wacko:

Which tests came in the mail? 
Have a great night!


----------



## Bonnie1990

10 OPK
10 sensitive hpt
3 fsh

I am debating asking DB to hide the hots on me until a respectable testing date!

I'm so sorry you had an icky lunch. Although now I want peanut butter and saltines lol

I think we have a good long while before our lives are ever normal again. 
After TTC there is pregnancy then breast feeding....I'll take a few days now to relish in the crap! :rofl:


----------



## faithmum

Fluffy83 said:


> Im laughing bonnie, yeah i read it was used for older people in the US too.......well in Ireland we're gonna use for making babies haha :).........just ordered off amazon earlier so hoping it arrives soon! Enjoy your drink & vegging out.......im off to bed now, chat laters :)

Hi Fluffy - I was asking about taking another prenatal because some vitamins are toxic when you take too much (like vitamin A). So I was just thinking you might want to check out the labels. If the A is from beta-carotene you're fine (you might just turn yellow) but you need to be careful if the ingredient for A is retinol. The most you should take is 3000 mcg. Of course you may already know this but I thought I'd share :flower:


----------



## marathongirl

Ladies I am so with you on the couch and the drinks and chips. Although I don't drink alcohol because I don't like the taste so I drowned my sorrows in a huge hot chocolate with whipped cream on it this afternoon. That was my lunch!!! I feel like I can relax for a day or two when af arrives as I am pretty good the rest of the time. I used to drink a lot of hot chocolate but I cut it out because I was trying to give up caffeine!Lol! 
Went to see my TCM doctor today and she said it was good af came so she could give me some stronger herbs to get rid of the cold in my uterus. She said I will be ready next month! Here's to March for all of us!!! I know it is coming soon for us!!
I did find the B6 has lengthened my lp as it was always 12-13 days before mc and 10-11 after my mc. This cycle it was back to 12!! But only a 25 day cycle as I o'd on cd13.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I drank way too much coffee today but that hot chocolate sounds yummy!
Away Nasty cold in uterus!
March is OUR MONTH!


----------



## faithmum

Wooo Hooo - I'm heading home!!

You ladies have a great night!! Do uterus colds sneeze or have runny noses?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kleenex for your uterus! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I should so go see me acupuncturist!
It has been ages! I wonder if he does fertility work?

Well I'm heading to bed..nite nite ladies!


----------



## Fluffy83

Faithmum thanks for that, no I wasn't aware of the dangers of taking high levels! I'll check it out beforehand to make sure :) 
Just awaiting delivery of my opk's, was leaving my son to pre-school this morning and bumped into a lady I had not seen in a while only to discover that she is due in 2 weeks with her 3rd child, omg I just felt soo crappy when i got into the car to go home. I really hate this awful jealous feeling that comes over me, I'm not like that in general but just goes to show you that when there's something you want so much and someone else has it that little green man sits on your shoulder going naa naa in your head :(

Apart from that I'm fine :) the weather is awful here and I'd love to go out for a nice walk to clear my head! 
Ahh well back to my housework.......bonnie has the snow reached you today then??


----------



## Bonnie1990

No snow. Supposed to hit around noon and it's only 5am now here 
DB is up getting ready to leave. I'm back in bed-af and the gym is just too much of a hassle. That's my excuse and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## Casper72

My other two are 20 and 14. I was 19 and 24 when I had them and neither were exactly planned. It's much different actually trying at 39...


----------



## faithmum

Fluffy83 said:


> Faithmum thanks for that, no I wasn't aware of the dangers of taking high levels! I'll check it out beforehand to make sure :)
> Just awaiting delivery of my opk's, was leaving my son to pre-school this morning and bumped into a lady I had not seen in a while only to discover that she is due in 2 weeks with her 3rd child, omg I just felt soo crappy when i got into the car to go home. I really hate this awful jealous feeling that comes over me, I'm not like that in general but just goes to show you that when there's something you want so much and someone else has it that little green man sits on your shoulder going naa naa in your head :(
> 
> Apart from that I'm fine :) the weather is awful here and I'd love to go out for a nice walk to clear my head!
> Ahh well back to my housework.......bonnie has the snow reached you today then??

I know that feeling Fluffy and you know what? I say just lean into that and recognize it's not who you are but it is how you feel. That's your story and as Bonnie says "I'm stickin' to it". Crummy weather exasperates my moods anyway - sunshine coming soon? Anyway - keep talking with us because everyone here knows that feeling so no judgment here :flower:

I see your internet service is still up Bonnie :winkwink::winkwink: - I've heard vast service outages are expected in your neighborhood:winkwink:

Hi Casper. Wouldn't it be nice to be transported back to at least that mental feeling of not even really being aware that 'might' be pregnant?? It's maddening to be consumed by it however I love this site because you can just blurt stuff out and then feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks faithmum, and welcome casper :)
Yeah its great to be able to get everything off my chest on here! My family as i said before wud go nuts and say i was mad even considering #3 and my DH constantly tries to stay positive and listens to me but really he doesnt understand that its not as easy to just get pregnant. I had a placental abruption with my youngest which was scary and theres a 20% chance of it happening again but ive been able to put that to the back of my mind and im much more positive now about trying again! 
Thanks ladies for listening to me........its a great feeling knowing that you are all here :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> My other two are 20 and 14. I was 19 and 24 when I had them and neither were exactly planned. It's much different actually trying at 39...

oh that sure is the truth!


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Faithmum thanks for that, no I wasn't aware of the dangers of taking high levels! I'll check it out beforehand to make sure :)
> Just awaiting delivery of my opk's, was leaving my son to pre-school this morning and bumped into a lady I had not seen in a while only to discover that she is due in 2 weeks with her 3rd child, omg I just felt soo crappy when i got into the car to go home. I really hate this awful jealous feeling that comes over me, I'm not like that in general but just goes to show you that when there's something you want so much and someone else has it that little green man sits on your shoulder going naa naa in your head :(
> 
> Apart from that I'm fine :) the weather is awful here and I'd love to go out for a nice walk to clear my head!
> Ahh well back to my housework.......bonnie has the snow reached you today then??
> 
> I know that feeling Fluffy and you know what? I say just lean into that and recognize it's not who you are but it is how you feel. That's your story and as Bonnie says "I'm stickin' to it". Crummy weather exasperates my moods anyway - sunshine coming soon? Anyway - keep talking with us because everyone here knows that feeling so no judgment here :flower:
> 
> I see your internet service is still up Bonnie :winkwink::winkwink: - I've heard vast service outages are expected in your neighborhood:winkwink:
> 
> Hi Casper. Wouldn't it be nice to be transported back to at least that mental feeling of not even really being aware that 'might' be pregnant?? It's maddening to be consumed by it however I love this site because you can just blurt stuff out and then feel a whole lot better.Click to expand...

haha faithmum---the internet earlier was via my cell....i am now home-snow has hit-db is home now too
i watched a show and now its time to get cracking...net may stay up for a bit still-havent fully decided lol
neighborhood looks dicey though :rofl:


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Faithmum thanks for that, no I wasn't aware of the dangers of taking high levels! I'll check it out beforehand to make sure :)
> Just awaiting delivery of my opk's, was leaving my son to pre-school this morning and bumped into a lady I had not seen in a while only to discover that she is due in 2 weeks with her 3rd child, omg I just felt soo crappy when i got into the car to go home. I really hate this awful jealous feeling that comes over me, I'm not like that in general but just goes to show you that when there's something you want so much and someone else has it that little green man sits on your shoulder going naa naa in your head :(
> 
> Apart from that I'm fine :) the weather is awful here and I'd love to go out for a nice walk to clear my head!
> Ahh well back to my housework.......bonnie has the snow reached you today then??
> 
> 
> I know that feeling Fluffy and you know what? I say just lean into that and recognize it's not who you are but it is how you feel. That's your story and as Bonnie says "I'm stickin' to it". Crummy weather exasperates my moods anyway - sunshine coming soon? Anyway - keep talking with us because everyone here knows that feeling so no judgment here :flower:
> 
> I see your internet service is still up Bonnie :winkwink::winkwink: - I've heard vast service outages are expected in your neighborhood:winkwink:
> 
> Hi Casper. Wouldn't it be nice to be transported back to at least that mental feeling of not even really being aware that 'might' be pregnant?? It's maddening to be consumed by it however I love this site because you can just blurt stuff out and then feel a whole lot better.Click to expand...
> 
> haha faithmum---the internet earlier was via my cell....i am now home-snow has hit-db is home now too
> i watched a show and now its time to get cracking...net may stay up for a bit still-havent fully decided lol
> neighborhood looks dicey though :rofl:Click to expand...

muhahaha - The Snow Miser strikes again. Remember that song?


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Faithmum thanks for that, no I wasn't aware of the dangers of taking high levels! I'll check it out beforehand to make sure :)
> Just awaiting delivery of my opk's, was leaving my son to pre-school this morning and bumped into a lady I had not seen in a while only to discover that she is due in 2 weeks with her 3rd child, omg I just felt soo crappy when i got into the car to go home. I really hate this awful jealous feeling that comes over me, I'm not like that in general but just goes to show you that when there's something you want so much and someone else has it that little green man sits on your shoulder going naa naa in your head :(
> 
> Apart from that I'm fine :) the weather is awful here and I'd love to go out for a nice walk to clear my head!
> Ahh well back to my housework.......bonnie has the snow reached you today then??
> 
> 
> I know that feeling Fluffy and you know what? I say just lean into that and recognize it's not who you are but it is how you feel. That's your story and as Bonnie says "I'm stickin' to it". Crummy weather exasperates my moods anyway - sunshine coming soon? Anyway - keep talking with us because everyone here knows that feeling so no judgment here :flower:
> 
> I see your internet service is still up Bonnie :winkwink::winkwink: - I've heard vast service outages are expected in your neighborhood:winkwink:
> 
> Hi Casper. Wouldn't it be nice to be transported back to at least that mental feeling of not even really being aware that 'might' be pregnant?? It's maddening to be consumed by it however I love this site because you can just blurt stuff out and then feel a whole lot better.Click to expand...
> 
> haha faithmum---the internet earlier was via my cell....i am now home-snow has hit-db is home now too
> i watched a show and now its time to get cracking...net may stay up for a bit still-havent fully decided lol
> neighborhood looks dicey though :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> muhahaha - The Snow Miser strikes again. Remember that song?Click to expand...

OMG! havent thought of that one in years!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## marathongirl

You ladies crack me up! Kleenex for the uterus. HEHEHE.
Fluffy- sorry that you had to see that today. I know how you feel. I feel so incompetent when I see another pregnant woman and know I'm not. But.... we have to start thinking positively. Every negative thought has an affect on your body so March is our month will be our mantra!!!

To make matters worse my good friend just had a baby 6 weeks agao and she called me today and said she thinks she might be preggo again. I said"WHAT". She isn't taking anything and she and her Db have been active so to speak a lot. That would really depress me. The thing is they have no money and can barely afford this baby and you know what will happen they will get pregnant in a snap.You know it!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Cd2 today!


----------



## Bonnie1990

CD2 and chugging along!
wow-i really hope your friend is not preggers--that's not healthy for her already let alone the other struggles you mentioned. 

I'm arranging an office baby shower and surprisingly it's not bothering me...
...again-strangely calm..

March IS OUR Month!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> CD2 and chugging along!
> wow-i really hope your friend is not preggers--that's not healthy for her already let alone the other struggles you mentioned.
> 
> I'm arranging an office baby shower and surprisingly it's not bothering me...
> ...again-strangely calm..
> 
> March IS OUR Month!

Yes it is!!:hugs::hugs:
Good for you for planning the baby shower. you just have to imagine that soon it will be you that they are planning for!:winkwink:
Hope you have a great night. Really tired today and dragged through work so looking forward to a relaxing night with dh.Hey weird question but do you guys bd when af is around? I often do and have read that it's not a great thing to do?


----------



## Dysan

good evening ladies! i have ben offline for a couple of days and trying to catch up on the board. still did not go through all the messages...but quickly scanned through the pages and noticed that we have some new ladies! WELCOME!!!!

Bonnie so sorry to read that :witch: showed her ugly face. Here's to hoping that March is THE month for the rest of us! btw, we got quite a bit of snow here too (i live just outside of Boston) and we are expecting a few more inches overnight. we'll see if we get school cancellation tomorrow. 

Verma, when did you get your :bfp:? i missed it! Congrats!!!!! hope you have a H&H nine months!!! 

As for me, it is showtime  I am due to O any time between Friday and Sunday - not exactly sure on the day and i dont temp. i started testing with the OPK and thus far all negative but according to my iphone app i am in my fertile window starting today... ever since monday we BD every other day (ok twice thus far) and my plan is to BD also the day i get a positive OPK and the following two days and pray for the best. I hate the word BD!!!!


----------



## Dysan

fluffy and faithmum,
i know exactly what you are talking about regarding that jealous feeling when finding out others are preggo. it happens to me too and it feels so wrong.
out of my friends 4, yes, 4, annouced to me in the past couple of of months that they are pregnant. 2 of those were Totally done having kids( one got pregnant with an iud in place the other one using condoms. wtf????) i am so happy for them now and the jealous feeling is now gone but when they announced the feeling was horrible because i was not pregnant yet (and lets face it we just started trying also - no excuse)... i felt embarrased to even tell hubby about it. i am not overly religious (whatever that means) but i felt that i will certainly be punished for not feeling happy for them. OK! i may be a bit nuts! 
anyways, thanks for sharing, definitely makes me feel more normal and makes me realize i am not evil.


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> good evening ladies! i have ben offline for a couple of days and trying to catch up on the board. still did not go through all the messages...but quickly scanned through the pages and noticed that we have some new ladies! WELCOME!!!!
> 
> Bonnie so sorry to read that :witch: showed her ugly face. Here's to hoping that March is THE month for the rest of us! btw, we got quite a bit of snow here too (i live just outside of Boston) and we are expecting a few more inches overnight. we'll see if we get school cancellation tomorrow.
> 
> Verma, when did you get your :bfp:? i missed it! Congrats!!!!! hope you have a H&H nine months!!!
> 
> As for me, it is showtime  I am due to O any time between Friday and Sunday - not exactly sure on the day and i dont temp. i started testing with the OPK and thus far all negative but according to my iphone app i am in my fertile window starting today... ever since monday we BD every other day (ok twice thus far) and my plan is to BD also the day i get a positive OPK and the following two days and pray for the best. I hate the word BD!!!!

Sounds good Dysan:thumbup: I always feel a bit stressed as O approaches that something will prevent us from bd'ing enough:shrug: Of course we always do but you never know. I always think the more the better and then think if too much then sperm count goes down. I guess there is no perfect formula in all of this:shrug: Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Dysan

marathon girl, sorry that the :witch: arrived. March is a great month!!! 

btw, i am also taking prenatals. i take the ones in gummy form, i buy from amazon on autodelivery haven been taking them for about 1 year.

sorry for all the different posts in a row... trying to break them down as i go through the pages.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey Dysan welcome back! & hi to all you other ladies!

Having a good day today and currently on cd4, yes marathon girl i hate the word bd too :) waiting patiently until :af: goes and waiting patiently on my opk which still havent arrived!! Was thinking about last month and i am more than sure i calculated ov wrong plus bd at wrong times so trying to pinpoint ov exactly this time :thumbup:

I agree dysan march will be a great month for us all and hopefully we'll get our :bfp:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> good evening ladies! i have ben offline for a couple of days and trying to catch up on the board. still did not go through all the messages...but quickly scanned through the pages and noticed that we have some new ladies! WELCOME!!!!
> 
> Bonnie so sorry to read that :witch: showed her ugly face. Here's to hoping that March is THE month for the rest of us! btw, we got quite a bit of snow here too (i live just outside of Boston) and we are expecting a few more inches overnight. we'll see if we get school cancellation tomorrow.
> 
> Verma, when did you get your :bfp:? i missed it! Congrats!!!!! hope you have a H&H nine months!!!
> 
> As for me, it is showtime  I am due to O any time between Friday and Sunday - not exactly sure on the day and i dont temp. i started testing with the OPK and thus far all negative but according to my iphone app i am in my fertile window starting today... ever since monday we BD every other day (ok twice thus far) and my plan is to BD also the day i get a positive OPK and the following two days and pray for the best. I hate the word BD!!!!

 snow has ended-thanks for the warm wishes-i have such a postivie feeling about March-although Gail the psychic says June! (see my journal for full reading-i cried!)


marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> CD2 and chugging along!
> wow-i really hope your friend is not preggers--that's not healthy for her already let alone the other struggles you mentioned.
> 
> I'm arranging an office baby shower and surprisingly it's not bothering me...
> ...again-strangely calm..
> 
> March IS OUR Month!
> 
> Yes it is!!:hugs::hugs:
> Good for you for planning the baby shower. you just have to imagine that soon it will be you that they are planning for!:winkwink:
> Hope you have a great night. Really tired today and dragged through work so looking forward to a relaxing night with dh.Hey weird question but do you guys bd when af is around? I often do and have read that it's not a great thing to do?Click to expand...

yes my own shower would be great! 
as for :sex: with AF....my x didnt care-lol DB is a bit more fussy although we have when I am just spotting...and thats ok with me..TMI but its just too messy and honestly again TMI-just doesnt feel as good with all that wetness-its too slippery-:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dysan

Good morning ladies! Hope you are having a great day thus far. 
Schools were not cancelled here and snow stopped also but we have a beautiful white morning. 

Marathongirl, so, last cycle we did every other day and it did not work for us I did not use OPK but we BD every other day for 2 weeks I am pretty sure O happened in between :-( I figured that perhaps my DH's swimers do not live that long haha so change of strategy this cycle and if it does not work this time, we'll see what we do next cycle. We dont usually bd as much as now in "normal times" (3 times per week on average) so now it is a little over what I am used to (DH totally happy but me, i am happy with our old schedule - not that i dont enjoy it but I tend to be exhausted most nights). 

Bonnie, we never BD during AF - i actually dislike it during that time of the month also. Luckily, mine is about 3 days long most of the time, 4 days worst case scenario and it happens that it is 4 days long maybe 3 times per year. I never spot, ever... Sorry totally gross info also.
I will check your Journal. Did not realize that people can have one here. Still quite new at this but let me tell you I LOVE psychic readings - i used to get them done in Salem here they have quite a few places. Very cool. 

fluffy not sure if this helps but I think that the best way to pinpoint O day is by temping (although it looks like you find out after the fact but at least you know it happened). With the OPK, you will know that your body is preparing to O but you dont know exacty when it happens. This is my very first time using OPK so I am not even sure how a positive will look like or how many days of + i will get...but based on that info I plan on BD every day for 3 days since + OPK. I dont temp - perhaps I should if I dont fall pregnant in a few months. I also saw a fertility monitor on amazon, but it seems so pricey.

Hope all you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## Bonnie1990

My hope for bd schedule this month is to start every other day once OPK starts to fade in, then hopefully every day while positive and them back to every other on fade out. 

This may be tough as we have the kids all next weekend in my "window"
But today DB is resigning from his job so hopefully he will
Have some more energy! Unfourunetly our usual is only been average of once a week :-(

I have a pic in my journal of a very positive OPK to give you an idea of what they look like.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie I just went through your journal. Really nice  and I saw the positive OPK! So clear that it was a positive. I browsed through the OPK board a few days back and sometimes it can be very confusing. I hope mine looks moe like yours. I guess that I can post it when the time comes for some opinions.

Ok, off to get some work done before picking up kiddos. I seem to freeze during the TTC process...and can't get much else done.


----------



## VJean

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> CD2 and chugging along!
> wow-i really hope your friend is not preggers--that's not healthy for her already let alone the other struggles you mentioned.
> 
> I'm arranging an office baby shower and surprisingly it's not bothering me...
> ...again-strangely calm..
> 
> March IS OUR Month!
> 
> Yes it is!!:hugs::hugs:
> Good for you for planning the baby shower. you just have to imagine that soon it will be you that they are planning for!:winkwink:
> Hope you have a great night. Really tired today and dragged through work so looking forward to a relaxing night with dh.Hey weird question but do you guys bd when af is around? I often do and have read that it's not a great thing to do?Click to expand...

MG,

We often :sex: around AF if it is light or just spotting... especially in the shower:haha: Never heard that its not a great thing to do. Now it makes me wonder...


----------



## VJean

Dysan said:


> good evening ladies! i have ben offline for a couple of days and trying to catch up on the board. still did not go through all the messages...but quickly scanned through the pages and noticed that we have some new ladies! WELCOME!!!!
> 
> Bonnie so sorry to read that :witch: showed her ugly face. Here's to hoping that March is THE month for the rest of us! btw, we got quite a bit of snow here too (i live just outside of Boston) and we are expecting a few more inches overnight. we'll see if we get school cancellation tomorrow.
> 
> Verma, when did you get your :bfp:? i missed it! Congrats!!!!! hope you have a H&H nine months!!!
> 
> As for me, it is showtime  I am due to O any time between Friday and Sunday - not exactly sure on the day and i dont temp. i started testing with the OPK and thus far all negative but according to my iphone app i am in my fertile window starting today... ever since monday we BD every other day (ok twice thus far) and my plan is to BD also the day i get a positive OPK and the following two days and pray for the best. I hate the word BD!!!!

Dyson,

Welcome back! Thanks for the congrats. Got my BFP a few days ago, but I'm so nervous I can't really enjoy it yet.... I hate to feel this way, but I'm just waiting for it to end badly again. I'm holding out for a few weeks to get a scan because I want to be able to see something. Hopefully that will put me at ease a bit.

FX'd for you this month! Sounds like you have a good plan in place! Glad I'm not the only one who hates that word. It sounds even worse when DH says it....in fact, I've told him he's not allowed to say it. :rofl:


----------



## Dysan

Vjean that's so funny... My DH has not idea what "BD" means. He has no clue about the boards either. He's probably not even aware that this "world" exist. I dont tell him any of my imaginary symptoms, poa addiction, nor will i tell him when I get a positive OPK. I simply tell him we BD every other day and then these days every day and he is like "OK honey - let's give it 110%". He would kill me if he knew that I start testing so early, he will think is ridiculous so I basically hide to test - yes, indeed, a true addict. 
He has so much patience it drives me nuts. I love that he is so simple - it balances my overly complicated self.

At this stage there is nothing you can do but relax and enjoy each stage of the pregnancy. I know, easier said than done...I wish this a very sticky baby and remember that odds are in your favor and trust that everything will be allright!


----------



## faithmum

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> CD2 and chugging along!
> wow-i really hope your friend is not preggers--that's not healthy for her already let alone the other struggles you mentioned.
> 
> I'm arranging an office baby shower and surprisingly it's not bothering me...
> ...again-strangely calm..
> 
> March IS OUR Month!
> 
> Yes it is!!:hugs::hugs:
> Good for you for planning the baby shower. you just have to imagine that soon it will be you that they are planning for!:winkwink:
> Hope you have a great night. Really tired today and dragged through work so looking forward to a relaxing night with dh.Hey weird question but do you guys bd when af is around? I often do and have read that it's not a great thing to do?Click to expand...

Wow - I hope we multiply as fast as these boards do! I was gone for a night and came back to lots of good stuff. I've only got about 15 min. left of a lunch break already gone awry but I wanted to chime in.

Vjean: Fx'd for a good sticky bean for you. I know how hard it is to feel positive during this time but...we will feel positive for you here and send good energy your way! 

MG (or was it Bonnie who originally asked) : I don't bd (YES I HATE THAT WORD TOO) during AF. I did it a few times and ended up with a UTI. I may just be really sensitive. My doc said that bacteria can grow (or be harbored?) in blood. I've got kind of one those bodies though that just doesn't like to be messed with. I get a yeast infection if I eat too much sugar, I get a yeast infection with the smallest does of antibiotics etc.

Dysan: Are we close on our cycles? I'm CD 7 and should be O'd on Monday so I plan on being busy starting tonight and every other night until the Wed. after O. Last month was a stinkin' marathon sex month and we :sex: 7 days in a row and certainly on, before and after O day and....still no preggers. Who knows, my eggs certainly might not be the fluffiest and maybe we wore out his guys. I ended up getting preg. very easily at 44 but m/c'd. I didn't try again until 4 months ago and am thinking I may have made a big mistake waiting this long. Last month I had a really strong OPK (very easy to see difference between light and as dark or darker than control line) that also corresponded to my bbt chart. I hope you get some clear results. 

Bonnie: I read your journal and it gave me chills. The idea of your grandpa over you is just so special. And really, how many names have J in them? 

Fluffy: I'm just barely ahead of you in the cycle and I know that feeling of just hoping you get the timing down. Bd'g for us this time around is going to be really tough. I've got the kids all running around with different schedules and their friends all spending nights this weekend. Maybe it will be such a 3 ring circus that nothing will matter. I just get exhausted with it all and wonder how on earth I'm going to keep my energy going. The kids don't have school today or tomorrow due to parent teacher conferences so they are all going to be wacky by the time the weekend rolls around. Going to try to get one session :winkwink::sex: in tonight and if nothing else maybe they can survive the long haul until Monday :winkwink:

I'm sure I had something else to write but I better run and hope to get the chance to check in later. 

Oh yeah: I'm feeling something GREAT about March too!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Vjean that's so funny... My DH has not idea what "BD" means. He has no clue about the boards either. He's probably not even aware that this "world" exist. I dont tell him any of my imaginary symptoms, poa addiction, nor will i tell him when I get a positive OPK. I simply tell him we BD every other day and then these days every day and he is like "OK honey - let's give it 110%". He would kill me if he knew that I start testing so early, he will think is ridiculous so I basically hide to test - yes, indeed, a true addict.
> He has so much patience it drives me nuts. I love that he is so simple - it balances my overly complicated self.
> 
> At this stage there is nothing you can do but relax and enjoy each stage of the pregnancy. I know, easier said than done...I wish this a very sticky baby and remember that odds are in your favor and trust that everything will be allright!

omg that is so my situation DB thinks I'm on Facebook :rofl:


----------



## Dysan

omg that is so my situation DB thinks I'm on Facebook :rofl:[/QUOTE]

haha my DH does know facebook too but he rarely goes on it!

Edit: Not sure why the quote to Bonnie's post (first sentence) appears so weird - i probably did something wrong.


----------



## Dysan

faithmum

Yes - it looks that our cycles are very similiar!!! My calculations were that O should be anywhere between Friday and Sunday. My bet is that it will be Sunday so probably just one day ahead of you. I am CD 13 today and i have very regular 29-30 day cycles (mostly 30 days). My OPK was negative again today (i test at 3pm daily) so dont think my O will be tomorrow. We BD Monday and Wednesday and plan again on tomorrow...hopefully by Sat i will have that +. technically, i should...no? How close to O do OPK appear + on average?
Who knows, I may one of those people with shorter LP so I think that the OPK will help me to determine the correct date. i am happy i got them. My original calculations are based on a 14 day LP but mine may not be as long.

We'll see what happens next few days! Are you also using OPK this month?


----------



## faithmum

Dysan said:


> faithmum
> 
> Yes - it looks that our cycles are very similiar!!! My calculations were that O should be anywhere between Friday and Sunday. My bet is that it will be Sunday so probably just one day ahead of you. I am CD 13 today and i have very regular 29-30 day cycles (mostly 30 days). My OPK was negative again today (i test at 3pm daily) so dont think my O will be tomorrow. We BD Monday and Wednesday and plan again on tomorrow...hopefully by Sat i will have that +. technically, i should...no? How close to O do OPK appear + on average?
> Who knows, I may one of those people with shorter LP so I think that the OPK will help me to determine the correct date. i am happy i got them. My original calculations are based on a 14 day LP but mine may not be as long.
> 
> We'll see what happens next few days! Are you also using OPK this month?

I am doing the OPKs this month as well as the bbt. Bonnie had recommended doing the bbt and that was really helpful to see when I o'd last month. Here's how my OPKs worked last month. I had a strong + on cd11 and then still dark but not as dark the morning cd12 then much lighter on the 13th. I guess you O anywhere from 12-36 hours after the LH surge (line turning dark) however it's since we test every 24 hours it's hard to tell once that lines turns dark just how long it will be til you O, only that it is coming. This website was really helpful to me. 
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html
Last month cd 12 corresponded to a sudden rise in temperature so I'm pretty certain I O'd cd12. 

Here's a link to my chart - I hope it shows January's. You can see where I had a + OPK.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2012-1-28

My cycles are 26 days so maybe we'll be testing on the same day. 

Good luck to us all!


----------



## faithmum

sorry for the loads of typos - I'm trying to multitask :dohh: and not very good at it


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> sorry for the loads of typos - I'm trying to multitask :dohh: and not very good at it

all is forgiven...if only that was the worst of our mistakes.....:haha:


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie just seen your prediction from gail, did you go and see her?? Ive been to a lady here and her predictions were pretty spot on for me over the past few years and last year she told me id have another baby! At that time i was more than sure i wasnt and i remember laughing at her and saying "no way!" we'll see if she was right :dance:

Hope everyone is have a nice day/evening.......i keep forgetting the time difference :) im ready for bed now so ill clock in tomorrow so see how things are :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Bonnie just seen your prediction from gail, did you go and see her?? Ive been to a lady here and her predictions were pretty spot on for me over the past few years and last year she told me id have another baby! At that time i was more than sure i wasnt and i remember laughing at her and saying "no way!" we'll see if she was right :dance:
> 
> Hope everyone is have a nice day/evening.......i keep forgetting the time difference :) im ready for bed now so ill clock in tomorrow so see how things are :)

no-it was via e-mail which makes it even more spooky-that from the UK to the US she can "read" me


----------



## Fluffy83

Ohh did you have to pay for that then?? I have often seen those but wasnt sure if theyd be accurate or not! Would you recommend her? :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Ohh did you have to pay for that then?? I have often seen those but wasnt sure if theyd be accurate or not! Would you recommend her? :)

it was 10GBP or a little over $15 for me. So i wasnt a huge amount to spend.
Did you see the full reading or just on my sig?
the full reading is on my journal
i would recommend her!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh did you have to pay for that then?? I have often seen those but wasnt sure if theyd be accurate or not! Would you recommend her? :)
> 
> it was 10GBP or a little over $15 for me. So i wasnt a huge amount to spend.
> Did you see the full reading or just on my sig?
> the full reading is on my journal
> i would recommend her!Click to expand...

That's a great price! I think I pee on at least twice that amount on tests every month :laugh2:


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh did you have to pay for that then?? I have often seen those but wasnt sure if theyd be accurate or not! Would you recommend her? :)
> 
> it was 10GBP or a little over $15 for me. So i wasnt a huge amount to spend.
> Did you see the full reading or just on my sig?
> the full reading is on my journal
> i would recommend her!Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great price! I think I pee on at least twice that amount on tests every month :laugh2:Click to expand...

aint that the truth!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dysan

faithmum thanks so much for the info on OPK i will go and read the sites. haha yes, we'll test the same day but only if you start testing like a nut at 7dpo or so (like me). hahaha


----------



## babybaby2011

hi im 36 , 37 in oct and my youngest is 1 and now decided to try for another , xx


----------



## Fluffy83

You are very welcome babybaby2011 :) 
You are in the same boat as the rest of us ladies :flower: feel free to join in anytime and hopefully we will all have a good month :)

:dust:

:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:wave: babybaby2011 
Welcome!
:dust:


----------



## Dysan

Hi babybaby2011, welcome!

Good mornign and happy friday to the rest of you ladies! 

So, this AM i took an OPK because i felt a little cramping (way milder than AF cramping) so I thought maybe it is ovulation pain or my body gearing to O. Aslo, i seem to notice more CM (although I think i mentioned before that I a not sure if it is CM or stuff coming out from our BD). The line was quite dark but not just as dark as the test line. very close though... So I am thinking that I may get a + if I test later in the day today or perhaps in the AM tomorrow. I will take another at my usual 3pm! I have so many OPK since I order from Amazon (so chape like $9 for 50 of them). 

so, i visited that peeonastick site and WOW. How helpful was that! Thank you for sharing the site!

So, I have a (silly) question for all you ladies trying #3 that actually TTC #1 and #2 (as opposed to just happening). Did it take you relatively the same amount of time to conceive each time? I guess that what I am wondering is if there is a pattern in terms of timing for each person, generally speaking. For example, I have a friend that has 3 kids and each time she got pregnant she got pregnant on cycle #2 (first time she got pregnant she was 28 last time she was 38). I know everyone is different but i am trying to figure out if each body perhaps has some pattern, if that makes sense.

I am looking forward to the weekend and to be on the TWW next week! It seems to be taking forever to get there and I know that the TWW be even worst but so excited for the possibilities!


----------



## faithmum

Dysan said:


> Hi babybaby2011, welcome!
> 
> Good mornign and happy friday to the rest of you ladies!
> 
> So, this AM i took an OPK because i felt a little cramping (way milder than AF cramping) so I thought maybe it is ovulation pain or my body gearing to O. Aslo, i seem to notice more CM (although I think i mentioned before that I a not sure if it is CM or stuff coming out from our BD). The line was quite dark but not just as dark as the test line. very close though... So I am thinking that I may get a + if I test later in the day today or perhaps in the AM tomorrow. I will take another at my usual 3pm! I have so many OPK since I order from Amazon (so chape like $9 for 50 of them).
> 
> so, i visited that peeonastick site and WOW. How helpful was that! Thank you for sharing the site!
> 
> So, I have a (silly) question for all you ladies trying #3 that actually TTC #1 and #2 (as opposed to just happening). Did it take you relatively the same amount of time to conceive each time? I guess that what I am wondering is if there is a pattern in terms of timing for each person, generally speaking. For example, I have a friend that has 3 kids and each time she got pregnant she got pregnant on cycle #2 (first time she got pregnant she was 28 last time she was 38). I know everyone is different but i am trying to figure out if each body perhaps has some pattern, if that makes sense.
> 
> I am looking forward to the weekend and to be on the TWW next week! It seems to be taking forever to get there and I know that the TWW be even worst but so excited for the possibilities!

Great news Dysan. That's exactly how the OPK'd worked for me last month. It got darker for a few days then it became very clear that it was darker than the control line. The month before I messed up on the timing so I missed seeing the line dark at all. They are tricky but I'm like you, I pee on them all the time because 1. It gives me something to obsess about 2. I can do a bit of a vision test on myself since I can't figure out if I'm always placing my contacts in the wrong eyes or, more likely that at 45 my vision is getting a lot worse and finally 3. They are practically cheaper than a stick of gum so in a small sense it's a bit of retail therapy :winkwink:

Bonnie - how's the studying going? My temps this month are more sporadic - I think because one night I didn't sleep well at all and then I may have tested too early in the morning and got a weird reading this morning. Last month my temps were much more even. Thoughts? I was really sick last week so I wonder if it's taken my body a bit of time to get into the swing of normal. 

I have a question for you all. I went to accupunture last night and it was amazing!! Unfortunately I have only 1 more visit that was part of an amazing deal on a coupon but I just really loved it. She specializes in fertility too and I could swear she stuck needles into my ovaries last night. I liked it and that makes me weird too. She told me to stop taking aspirin immediately because it eastern medicine this is adding toxins to your body. They believe in creating a rich blood environment for the baby and all I'm doing with aspirin is creating thin blood that won't be nourishing. I guess this sounds intuitively good but then I read so much about aspirin being beneficial. Thoughts??
I didn't mention the arsenal of other maladies I'm taking like CoQ10, Soy, extra B6 etc... I figured she'd just stop treating me if she knew. I love eastern medicine but I also value the advances we have with western medicine. Where do we bridge differences? So now I'm drinking my chinese herbs at night and taking all my toxic western crap in the morning. A little yin in the morning and yang in the evening? 

Tried the softcup last night after bd'g. Do yo really just slide that in and let it sit there all night? I did that and orginally I had a fear that I'd block of the entry site for the boys but when I saw the size of those cups I thought - there seems to be no way to mess it up. It felt better than keeping my legs up for 30 minutes. Is that all I need to do with it or is there another thing I need to look for? 

THANKS GIRLS and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## faithmum

Fluffy83 said:


> You are very welcome babybaby2011 :)
> You are in the same boat as the rest of us ladies :flower: feel free to join in anytime and hopefully we will all have a good month :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :

Oh yeah - babybaby...welcome!! Look forward to chatting more with you.


----------



## Bonnie1990

You are not weird for liking acupuncture. It is an amazing treatment option. I hope you are able to afford to continue for fertility treatments. Many practitioners are so expensive and it is a turn off to even try. That's how I was. I am lucky to have a wonderful guy who specifically sought out an area to open an affordable studio. His initial consult is only $60 and after that its 30!
I can use my HSA to pay for it if I want. I go for my back pain-only calling now when I need a "tune up". I do need to ask if he does any infertility work. I'm sure he does. I just wish he were a bit closer. But I can make it work if it come down to it. I don't know what to say in regards to the aspirin issue. Did they say anything about your other supplements?

You temps may be rocky from being ill. Also the times your taking it need to be as consistent as possible. I am usually up a few times a night to per and it doesn't seem to alter it. FF will chart your temp with an open circle if it thinks it is either out of the norm or the time is way off. 

I have been so tired this past af. The day before it showed I was so tired we thought maybe I was pg. I have not been going to the gym this week as its just too much of a hassle to deal with af in a locker room and I'm also not using tampons this af and see if it makes any difference. Last night I went to bed just after 8! And slept in. DB asked if I was sick with all the sleep I'm getting. I'm starting to wonder if it is the CoQ10? Any thoughts? 

FSH test I think is a bust. Today you could barely even see a control line. Not going to bother with tomorrow. Yesterday was negative but control was a bit stronger than today. 

Dd came to hospital to have lunch with me as she had the day off from school. She seems ok and I have come to accept her choice even if I don't agree. This has made me feel better in general. Still feeling that general calm and waiting for to go away and obsession take its place :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh yeah the soft cup-almost forgot. 
Yeah just slip it on up there
Think of Ron Popeal-just set it and forget it :rofl::rofl:

I used it once last cycle but obviously my timing was off! I don't do the feet in the air thing, but I don't get up out of bed after. I left it in until I was ready to shower at the gym the next morning. I don't know what DB would think if he walked back in the bedroom and saw me with my legs propped up :rofl:
I didn't say anything about the softcup either. It was just ready behind my clock so when he got up I popped it in lol. I'm sure I will use them again this cycle-I have at least 2 I'm pretty sure.


----------



## babybaby2011

wen i had me girl i used softcups so im going to use them again just need me af to come now so i can start lol xx


----------



## Fluffy83

Dysan with both my sons I got pregnant first try! This time I'm all over the place :) I have to sit down and organise myself correctly! Third time lucky :flower:
I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend and a little drink, I've had a stressful week at work and soo glad it's over!
Hope all you ladies ate having a nice day so far :)

:dust:


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning Ladies! I go away for a day and i can't believe what goes on here!

Faithmum- I am also doing acupuncture and herbs like you. I was wondering about trying the baby aspirin this month as well. I am not surprised that your practitioner didn't like the fact that you were taking it. I'm not sure what I would do if I were you? I can't imagine it would hurt but? I haven't taken it before so may hold off 1 more month. I guess for me I'm a little befuddled because it only took dh and I 3 months to conceive before we had our mc. I was doing acupuncture but nothing else.I was still running and exercising less than normal for me but way more than I am now. Here I am 3 months after my mc and I'm doing acupuncture and herbs and practically not exercising at all and not preggo. I'm trying not to get too down about it but I have to day I have days where I feel really frustrated. Thanks for listening to me rant by the way.

Dysan- good luck with catching your eggy! Sounds like you have it all covered. As far as conceiving,this is the first time I have ever ttc. When I got preggo with both my kids we were using the "pull-out" method of bc! Yikes. That makes it all the more frustrating now trying so hard and timing it all right and.....

Bonnie- How are you cycle buddy??


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Good morning Ladies! I go away for a day and i can't believe what goes on here!
> 
> Faithmum- I am also doing acupuncture and herbs like you. I was wondering about trying the baby aspirin this month as well. I am not surprised that your practitioner didn't like the fact that you were taking it. I'm not sure what I would do if I were you? I can't imagine it would hurt but? I haven't taken it before so may hold off 1 more month. I guess for me I'm a little befuddled because it only took dh and I 3 months to conceive before we had our mc. I was doing acupuncture but nothing else.I was still running and exercising less than normal for me but way more than I am now. Here I am 3 months after my mc and I'm doing acupuncture and herbs and practically not exercising at all and not preggo. I'm trying not to get too down about it but I have to day I have days where I feel really frustrated. Thanks for listening to me rant by the way.
> 
> Dysan- good luck with catching your eggy! Sounds like you have it all covered. As far as conceiving,this is the first time I have ever ttc. When I got preggo with both my kids we were using the "pull-out" method of bc! Yikes. That makes it all the more frustrating now trying so hard and timing it all right and.....
> 
> Bonnie- How are you cycle buddy??

Hiya MG
I'm good just really tired. I don't if it's just af (hasn't been that bad) or is the CoQ10 affecting me? I also have been skipping the gym becuase of af-too much of a hassle in the locker room and I am going tamponless this time around to see if it makes a difference. So no exercise could be part of it too. Oh I can't wait for spring and be able to go on walks with DB after dinner!
Still relaxed and upbeat about this month despite prediction of a June conception. Just DB and I this weekend. I wish it was ov time but oh well. Next weekend will be tricky!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie - Ron Popeal-just set it and forget it - THAT'S hysterical. I'll never be able to pop one in without laughing!:rofl::rofl: Thanks for the advice on the temps - still a newbie at it. You have a great deal with your accupuncturist. I think mine charges $100 a session. Maybe there's some kind of package deal with her though. Honestly I liked it better than a massage. Then again, a girl shouldn't have to choose between the two! I'm so glad your Dd was able to stop by and have lunch with you :flower: Mine is being sappy sweetly nice to me this past week but that's because she turns 13 next week and she really wants a hair crimper. Can you believe those things are back?? Oh well - I take the love I can get!

MG: Try not to get too down about how many months things are taking. I always think about the odds for an average to conceive if everything goes right. Is is like 25%? 3 months isn't bad at all - so it every month was 25% then next month should be 100% right?? See I shoulda been a politician with that kind of number crunching eh? Sorry to any politicians here :winkwink: Yeah, I just don't know what to do about the aspirin - I keep thinking about these flimsy uterine walls. Let's flip coins!

Dysan: It seems people are all over the place with how long it took to conceive additional children. For my DS it took me almost 3 years then I accidentally got pregnant with my twins when DS was 10 months old. One I was trying desperately and the other I was avoiding it. I also became pregnant fairly fast last year but mc. I need the other eggs to get in gear here. 

Fluffy - I'm with you on the LONG week. I'm going to have a glass of vino this evening and relax. Not sure how possible that will be with a houseful of middle schoolers and their buddies - maybe that'll be 2 or 3 glasses of vino. 

Still feeling great about March for all of us. I sure hope those BFPs roll in for us!!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie- I meant to ask you how you found Diane? Is that the name of the person you saw who gave you your prediction? I might be interested. Although I did have my cards read by a woman who predicts the future as well in April 2010. She told me that I would be married and have a baby within the next 3 years! I got married last year so that has already happened so......


----------



## faithmum

babybaby2011 said:


> wen i had me girl i used softcups so im going to use them again just need me af to come now so i can start lol xx


Well I hope for the luck you had babybaby! Let's get things going right??


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie- I meant to ask you how you found Diane? Is that the name of the person you saw who gave you your prediction? I might be interested. Although I did have my cards read by a woman who predicts the future as well in April 2010. She told me that I would be married and have a baby within the next 3 years! I got married last year so that has already happened so......

Her name is Gail Cuffe. I have not met her but have heard about her on several posts. If you google her she has a website and I purchased my reading through eBay :rofl: you can get it all on eBay! Even Ron Popeal :rofl: faithmum !!

If you have any trouble finding her I can post links tonight from home. It's just a pia to do on my phone.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Faithmum-
use caution with massage-there are points that are contraindicated especially in the first trimester. Some places wont even take you until 2nd trimester. It made me really question our valentines couples massage right after ov and I requested a pregnancy massage. I ended up saying screw it give me a regular one with all the stress I had had and not really expecting success anyway. I did notice some mild cramping that afternoon. 
Just in case you didn't know. I didn't. Just ask the therapist first.


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry that was Gail! Lol. Apparently I can't read. Maybe I need my eyes checked!! I might get her info from you at some point. I guess what I might worry about is that they might say you aren't going to have one at all and then what?

Faithmum- Thanks for the boost!! I know MARCH IS OUR MONTH!! As far as acupuncture goes mine charges 75$ a session. I was going religiously once a week before I conceived last year. Right now I am going only once a month right before O because I can't afford any more than that.

We have all of our kids this weekend so should be crazy. Luckily we have no kids next weekend when I should O!!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie- I meant to say in my other post that I have felt quite tired this af as well. Maybe it's just that we need spring to be here? I also never use tampons when I have af because I can't stand the way they feel. What was your thought on not using them? Did you read something about that?


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie - Thanks for the information on the massage. I didn't know that and will certainly say something when and if I go soon. 

I'm wondering like MG if you heard something about tampons and ttc? I use them and couldn't imagine not using them because my flow is pretty heavy for a few days. I guess I could get those big 747 pads with wings instead - or use that soft cup? Do you girls ever use that for your period? 

MG - I've got a houseful of kids this weekend too and I just have to figure out a way to get the job done! I think I will O on Sunday or Monday then...voila...will be sittin in the 2ww. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

ahh--now i can type better!

I remember seeing some threads regarding tampons and infertility. It was early on and i didnt pay much attention but it stuck with me. Like you faithmum, i have a pretty heavy flow and go through the super jumbo in a couple of hours. (yeah-i found one up from super plus!-my daughter looked at it and was like OMG mom thats HUGE!). I hate that messy feeling and am paranoid about leaking. had two super long pads with wings stuck lengthwise all week! lol
anyway, i tried researching and the best i could find is that they think tampons could be related to the increased rate of endometriosis. that the tampon plugs up the flow and the flow "backs up" the tubes and out-leading to bits staying out and starting to grow in the wrong places. 

I have no gyn issues that i know of-i think by know if i had endometriosos or PCOS or something i would know. but i do know that my flow will stop and start more when i use them, so i thought maybe it would be better to just "let it all out"

who knows -it was a thought...but a huge PIA!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> ahh--now i can type better!
> 
> I remember seeing some threads regarding tampons and infertility. It was early on and i didnt pay much attention but it stuck with me. Like you faithmum, i have a pretty heavy flow and go through the super jumbo in a couple of hours. (yeah-i found one up from super plus!-my daughter looked at it and was like OMG mom thats HUGE!). I hate that messy feeling and am paranoid about leaking. had two super long pads with wings stuck lengthwise all week! lol
> anyway, i tried researching and the best i could find is that they think tampons could be related to the increased rate of endometriosis. that the tampon plugs up the flow and the flow "backs up" the tubes and out-leading to bits staying out and starting to grow in the wrong places.
> 
> I have no gyn issues that i know of-i think by know if i had endometriosos or PCOS or something i would know. but i do know that my flow will stop and start more when i use them, so i thought maybe it would be better to just "let it all out"
> 
> who knows -it was a thought...but a huge PIA!

LOL about your pad description Bonnie. If you have a brand that you think works best I'd love to know the name!

I meant to write to you about CoQ10. I'd be surprised if that's the reason you were feeling tired. I would think that if anything you might be feeling a little more energy from it. I know that lately I've been more tired when I'm on my period and I can't really put my finger on why. Maybe it's the emotional investment we have in the 2ww followed by the letdown of AF? That might explain the days during AF but that wouldn't explain being exhausted the day before we know she's coming. Maybe it's the body revving up the mitochondrian parts so our metabolism is gearing up to burn enormous numbers of kcals because we've been so terribly deficient in CoQ10 and evetually we will appear emaciated and all kinds of friends and relatives will implore us to "eat....please just eat". Got carried away there.

Well night night ladies. I had myself a nice glass of wine tonight and I'm so tired from this week's work that I'm heading to bed and it's Friday night at 8:30. Pathetic!! Good thing we bd'd last night.


----------



## Dysan

hi ladies,
had friends over, had a few drinks (maybe too many) and now i am here reading your wonderful posts. i cant believe that until today i did not know what a softcup is ( just goggled it)...
anyways my opk still negative this pm but cm increased so we bd today again just in case. 
i really hope we catch that egg this bd schedule is certainly too much for me! 

hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya ladies!
I have to ask whats a soft cup??? Never heard of it before! I have had a lovely nap which is rare in my house :) currently on cd6 and :af: has ended :) feeling nervous in a funny way now :haha:
Anyone else near the same cd as myself?? 
Bonnie how long did it take for gails prediction to be sent to you? Ordered mine last night so im looking forward to seeing what she says :haha:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## faithmum

Dysan said:


> hi ladies,
> had friends over, had a few drinks (maybe too many) and now i am here reading your wonderful posts. i cant believe that until today i did not know what a softcup is ( just goggled it)...
> anyways my opk still negative this pm but cm increased so we bd today again just in case.
> i really hope we catch that egg this bd schedule is certainly too much for me!
> 
> hope you all have a lovely weekend!




Fluffy83 said:


> Hiya ladies!
> I have to ask whats a soft cup??? Never heard of it before! I have had a lovely nap which is rare in my house :) currently on cd6 and :af: has ended :) feeling nervous in a funny way now :haha:
> Anyone else near the same cd as myself??
> Bonnie how long did it take for gails prediction to be sent to you? Ordered mine last night so im looking forward to seeing what she says :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Hey Dysan - I think that's the best plan - when you're getting closer to the O date you might as well sneak in a BD. I agree that the schedule can be a bit rigorous though. It becomes kind of laborious when you KNOW you have to muster up the mood, the strength etc. It sure was easier when I was a lot younger.

Hi Fluffy - I'm CD 10 today. For me this is the honeymoon period of the month because the witch is gone and you can be nice and hopeful. The 2ww gets me more nervous than anything because I hyperfocus on my body. I'm going to try really hard this 2ww to not symptom spot and to not test really early. Then again - who am I kidding?? 

The softcup is something developed for an alternative to using a tampon during AF. It is a flexible disk type device that has a cup built in to it that is meant to catch blood over a 12 (?) hour period. Many women use it after bd'g to keep the rascals inside - to keep gravity from letting them slip out. I tried one the other night and it was easier than I thought it would be to insert it. Pulling it out was kind of gross and I can't imagine using during menses because it seems it would look like a crime scene. I ordered mine from Amazon but I think they are at drugstores. 

Baby dust to us all here!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> ahh--now i can type better!
> 
> I remember seeing some threads regarding tampons and infertility. It was early on and i didnt pay much attention but it stuck with me. Like you faithmum, i have a pretty heavy flow and go through the super jumbo in a couple of hours. (yeah-i found one up from super plus!-my daughter looked at it and was like OMG mom thats HUGE!). I hate that messy feeling and am paranoid about leaking. had two super long pads with wings stuck lengthwise all week! lol
> anyway, i tried researching and the best i could find is that they think tampons could be related to the increased rate of endometriosis. that the tampon plugs up the flow and the flow "backs up" the tubes and out-leading to bits staying out and starting to grow in the wrong places.
> 
> I have no gyn issues that i know of-i think by know if i had endometriosos or PCOS or something i would know. but i do know that my flow will stop and start more when i use them, so i thought maybe it would be better to just "let it all out"
> 
> who knows -it was a thought...but a huge PIA!
> 
> LOL about your pad description Bonnie. If you have a brand that you think works best I'd love to know the name!
> 
> I meant to write to you about CoQ10. I'd be surprised if that's the reason you were feeling tired. I would think that if anything you might be feeling a little more energy from it. I know that lately I've been more tired when I'm on my period and I can't really put my finger on why. Maybe it's the emotional investment we have in the 2ww followed by the letdown of AF? That might explain the days during AF but that wouldn't explain being exhausted the day before we know she's coming. Maybe it's the body revving up the mitochondrian parts so our metabolism is gearing up to burn enormous numbers of kcals because we've been so terribly deficient in CoQ10 and evetually we will appear emaciated and all kinds of friends and relatives will implore us to "eat....please just eat". Got carried away there.
> 
> Well night night ladies. I had myself a nice glass of wine tonight and I'm so tired from this week's work that I'm heading to bed and it's Friday night at 8:30. Pathetic!! Good thing we bd'd last night.Click to expand...

Faithmum-i use Always Thin Overnights-they are the longest and then i overlap the 2 longsways. i think it's just my big butt but it never fails-the mess heads back between the cheeks and no pad is ever long enough! So i have made my own! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Energy has been much better today so i am thinking it has just been af-and like you said-i think it could be an emotional letdown/mini depression-hadn't thought of it like that--although this past month it was so expected. 

Ummm-i was ready for bed at 8 last night (friday) without the glass of wine! I managed to make it to 9-9:30 :dohh: how will we keep up with a baby??? lol



Fluffy83 said:


> Hiya ladies!
> I have to ask whats a soft cup??? Never heard of it before! I have had a lovely nap which is rare in my house :) currently on cd6 and :af: has ended :) feeling nervous in a funny way now :haha:
> Anyone else near the same cd as myself??
> Bonnie how long did it take for gails prediction to be sent to you? Ordered mine last night so im looking forward to seeing what she says :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

I ordered my reading on 2/28 and recieved it 3/1. It says to give her 3-5 days but it is usually sooner. I can't wait to hear what she tells you!

Um yeah-the softcups are as described below-I found them at CVS under the brand name INSTEAD. decided to try them out of curiosity for af-also claimed to keep the af back to :sex: that was a fail :rofl::rofl: i didnt really care for them so i have had some hanging around and now through ttc have found a new use...i have one left--not sure if ill buy more or not.....




faithmum said:


> Dysan said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> had friends over, had a few drinks (maybe too many) and now i am here reading your wonderful posts. i cant believe that until today i did not know what a softcup is ( just goggled it)...
> anyways my opk still negative this pm but cm increased so we bd today again just in case.
> i really hope we catch that egg this bd schedule is certainly too much for me!
> 
> hope you all have a lovely weekend!
> 
> good luck catching that eggy! at least have fun trying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies!
> I have to ask whats a soft cup??? Never heard of it before! I have had a lovely nap which is rare in my house :) currently on cd6 and :af: has ended :) feeling nervous in a funny way now :haha:
> Anyone else near the same cd as myself??
> Bonnie how long did it take for gails prediction to be sent to you? Ordered mine last night so im looking forward to seeing what she says :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dysan - I think that's the best plan - when you're getting closer to the O date you might as well sneak in a BD. I agree that the schedule can be a bit rigorous though. It becomes kind of laborious when you KNOW you have to muster up the mood, the strength etc. It sure was easier when I was a lot younger.
> 
> Hi Fluffy - I'm CD 10 today. For me this is the honeymoon period of the month because the witch is gone and you can be nice and hopeful. The 2ww gets me more nervous than anything because I hyperfocus on my body. I'm going to try really hard this 2ww to not symptom spot and to not test really early. Then again - who am I kidding??
> 
> The softcup is something developed for an alternative to using a tampon during AF. It is a flexible disk type device that has a cup built in to it that is meant to catch blood over a 12 (?) hour period. Many women use it after bd'g to keep the rascals inside - to keep gravity from letting them slip out. I tried one the other night and it was easier than I thought it would be to insert it. Pulling it out was kind of gross and I can't imagine using during menses because it seems it would look like a crime scene. I ordered mine from Amazon but I think they are at drugstores.
> 
> Baby dust to us all here!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:CRIME SCENE! :haha::haha::haha:
yeah it is quite gross--one of things i decided i didn't like about using them!


AFM today.....the day started out rainy and icky---DB and I went to wallyword for our usual saturday morning grocery shopping-it is really so much nicer going early when there is hardly anyone there (usually we go between 6am-8am) then to Adam's for meat shopping. came home and after stuff was away had to take the pup (who's birthday is today!) to the vet for her rabies shot. 

Lunch and packed meat away-DB has been having fun with video games and the sy-fy channel.. Oh yes--i lost a bet this morning so I also made DB chocolate mousse from scratch...who knew Applebee's was open for a pancake breakfast on Saturday mornings????

So now it is beautiful out Sunny & 50, but getting too late for a walk this close to dinner-hopefully tomorrow

we did talk about bd plans for next weekend-gave him the heads up-how romantic! :haha: we talked about summer stuff we want to do---an i should be able to do more than we planned now that i wont be as pg as originally thought......DB found a program for climbing 46 of the Adirondack Mountains..looks like we will be doing some hiking!

in the meantime i plan on attacking later :blush::blush:
Might have another wine cooler or two--only on day 4 so i have time! :haha:


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie- you go girl with the wine coolers!!! I was going to ask about the soft cups as well but I was beaten to it! Do you really think they help. I mean if you stay in bed after for at least 30 mins shouldn't the little swimmers have time? I've also read that the stuff that gushes out when you stand up is just seminal fluid and that any swimmer that has any hope is way up there already? Who knows? Glad you are feeling more energetic these days. I think there is something to be said about energy when you have af. My TCM doctor says that you are not supposed to do anything really rigorous during af as your body is already working hard to get rid of the blood.
I know what you mean about talking about the bd schedule. I hate that too because it seems so unromantic but I always feel better if dh knows ahead of time so he can be ready. Luckily he is always up for a go!!
Faithmum- I hope you are coping with all of the teenagers in the house. Just think by next week you will be on the tww! I like it for the most part because your work is done so to speak and the rest is up to your body!!
AFM- cd5 had acupuncture today and will go again next Sat right before I O. Feeling ok had a few sad moments in the last 2 days but all is good! We will get there just keep the faith!


----------



## VJean

We used soft cups this cycle for the first. Not sure if it helped with our BFP, but I loved that it kept BDing mess free! There is nothing worse than waking up in the middle of the night feeling like you pee'd your pants-TMI. I don't think I could use them for AF b/c I can't seem to master removing them without making a mess. I've also seen lots of talk about not being able to use them with a tilted uterus, but I had no problems. Couldn't feel them at all once in place. 

Hope this info helps!


----------



## Dysan

hi ladies, happy Sunday! 
i got a positve opk last night!!! we bd, of course...took the test again at 10.30am and still positve. 
i have been reading online that you should bd the day of the positive and up to 3 days after!!! as you know, we have been "active" since earlier lastweek and i cant just even think about the next 3 days...hahahahaha
the plan for now is to bd today and tomorrow. for us, it has to wait until kiddos are in bed so only at night.

bonnie i know what you mean about being so tired. i sometimes wonder how i will be with a baby and two other little ones or managing pregnancy exhaustion and keeping up with my super active kids (i tend to have decent pregnancies but the first 3 months i cant stay awake past 7pm and tend to be so tired allday...after that first trimester am usually fine) but,i remember worrying when i had no.2 and i managed well...and most people i ask they say it was not as hard going from 2 to 3.


----------



## Dysan

oh forgot to mention that although i dont have the softcup what i did thepast couple of nights we bd was not get up from bed. i put pillows behind to keep hips up for about 30 mins and then went to sleep...did not get up until morning. i used a panty liner and in the am i noticed that there was still pleny of stuff that came out. i just hope that some swimers made it up there!


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie- you go girl with the wine coolers!!! I was going to ask about the soft cups as well but I was beaten to it! Do you really think they help. I mean if you stay in bed after for at least 30 mins shouldn't the little swimmers have time? I've also read that the stuff that gushes out when you stand up is just seminal fluid and that any swimmer that has any hope is way up there already? Who knows? Glad you are feeling more energetic these days. I think there is something to be said about energy when you have af. My TCM doctor says that you are not supposed to do anything really rigorous during af as your body is already working hard to get rid of the blood.
> I know what you mean about talking about the bd schedule. I hate that too because it seems so unromantic but I always feel better if dh knows ahead of time so he can be ready. Luckily he is always up for a go!!
> Faithmum- I hope you are coping with all of the teenagers in the house. Just think by next week you will be on the tww! I like it for the most part because your work is done so to speak and the rest is up to your body!!
> AFM- cd5 had acupuncture today and will go again next Sat right before I O. Feeling ok had a few sad moments in the last 2 days but all is good! We will get there just keep the faith!

no wine coolers-and a lousy redbox movie--oh well-got snug time on couch! 
yeah-i couldnt do much this af---back to the gym tomorrow though! 
DB is not always game so i have to let him know-hoping that will improve once he is no longer working-his mood has improved already these past few days since giving his notice-and he needs warning to plan around us having the kids next weekend too.


VJean said:


> We used soft cups this cycle for the first. Not sure if it helped with our BFP, but I loved that it kept BDing mess free! There is nothing worse than waking up in the middle of the night feeling like you pee'd your pants-TMI. I don't think I could use them for AF b/c I can't seem to master removing them without making a mess. I've also seen lots of talk about not being able to use them with a tilted uterus, but I had no problems. Couldn't feel them at all once in place.
> 
> Hope this info helps!

-yes-no post BD mess is nice!


Dysan said:


> hi ladies, happy Sunday!
> i got a positve opk last night!!! we bd, of course...took the test again at 10.30am and still positve.
> i have been reading online that you should bd the day of the positive and up to 3 days after!!! as you know, we have been "active" since earlier lastweek and i cant just even think about the next 3 days...hahahahaha
> the plan for now is to bd today and tomorrow. for us, it has to wait until kiddos are in bed so only at night.
> 
> bonnie i know what you mean about being so tired. i sometimes wonder how i will be with a baby and two other little ones or managing pregnancy exhaustion and keeping up with my super active kids (i tend to have decent pregnancies but the first 3 months i cant stay awake past 7pm and tend to be so tired allday...after that first trimester am usually fine) but,i remember worrying when i had no.2 and i managed well...and most people i ask they say it was not as hard going from 2 to 3.

Well i cant complain-we only have his very active kids part time...i am sure we will be fine.....FX'D for you!


Dysan said:


> oh forgot to mention that although i dont have the softcup what i did thepast couple of nights we bd was not get up from bed. i put pillows behind to keep hips up for about 30 mins and then went to sleep...did not get up until morning. i used a panty liner and in the am i noticed that there was still pleny of stuff that came out. i just hope that some swimers made it up there!

yes i have read that too--that by like 5 min after dtd anything that comes out is just fluid-swimmers that were going to make it anywhere have gone their merry way!


----------



## marathongirl

Hmmm.... Soft cups they sound interesting. I usually just do the stay in bed thing with the hips up. Sometimes a little hard with dh's arms and legs sprawled al over me.Lol!! Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!! Not much to report today. Obsessing as usual about what kind of bd schedule to have next week. I swear I obsess way too much about that!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Still not obsessing yet. But watching twilight breaking dawn again and am jealous of Bella! Lol

Haven't tried the pillow thing-maybe this month-lol


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi ladies :)

Hope everyone is having a great sunday! Im a big twilight fan too bonnie......patiently waiting for my dvd of breaking dawn to arrive next week! Yep bella got it very handy indeed :haha: 
Marathongirl im the same about the bd schedule, really want to make sure i have all areas covered:). Dont know about the rest of you girls but i get tired of the bd routine at times as i am really tired at night but my hubby is always up for it :haha: if only i had the stamina that he has! 
I have had to start opk testing from today as my cycles are between 26-30 days so the poas routine has once again started lol.......oh how i missed it!!
Dysan i really hope that this is your month.....its great to get a +ov and now its the 2ww stage.......fx'd for you :)
Time for bed for me but i will check in tomorrow to see how everone is doing :)

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi ladies :)

Hope everyone is having a great sunday! Im a big twilight fan too bonnie......patiently waiting for my dvd of breaking dawn to arrive next week! Yep bella got it very handy indeed :haha: 
Marathongirl im the same about the bd schedule, really want to make sure i have all areas covered:). Dont know about the rest of you girls but i get tired of the bd routine at times as i am really tired at night but my hubby is always up for it :haha: if only i had the stamina that he has! 
I have had to start opk testing from today as my cycles are between 26-30 days so the poas routine has once again started lol.......oh how i missed it!!
Dysan i really hope that this is your month.....its great to get a +ov and now its the 2ww stage.......fx'd for you :)
Time for bed for me but i will check in tomorrow to see how everone is doing :)

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Fluffy83

Ok my page is playing up on me......wanting to double my posts :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great sunday! Im a big twilight fan too bonnie......patiently waiting for my dvd of breaking dawn to arrive next week! Yep bella got it very handy indeed :haha:
> Marathongirl im the same about the bd schedule, really want to make sure i have all areas covered:). Dont know about the rest of you girls but i get tired of the bd routine at times as i am really tired at night but my hubby is always up for it :haha: if only i had the stamina that he has!
> I have had to start opk testing from today as my cycles are between 26-30 days so the poas routine has once again started lol.......oh how i missed it!!
> Dysan i really hope that this is your month.....its great to get a +ov and now its the 2ww stage.......fx'd for you :)
> Time for bed for me but i will check in tomorrow to see how everone is doing :)
> 
> :dust: :dust:

i saw it in the movies when it came out. the dvd has been out since Valentines here. Funny the differences...sometimes i forget that half you ladies are so far away!

I have the opposite problem---DB cant keep up with me! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

i think i will start OPK on thursday which is day CD 11---thats also the BD start date-Yeah for me! :rofl:


----------



## marathongirl

I love it the BD start date like we are getting ready for a race!! Too funny! I'm like you Bonnie, I feel sometimes that it's a bit hard for dh to keep up. He never says so but I can just tell by the last day of 4 in a row he is done!!
I've never watched Twilight before maybe I should? Maybe I'll get it for the tww to keep me busy. I hope everyone is having a great day.
I'm still thinking of getting my reading by Gail. Maybe next week? What a procrastinator!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

DB say no more than yes unless it's baby time. That's when I get to override him. Lol. Most of the time it's because of lack of sleep or needing extra sleep becuase of work stress. I am really hoping that gets better now that he has quit. Too bad his last day is after I am supposed to ov. Lol. We will be ok though I have faith in this month. No obsessions yet. No constant looking at my chart. Heck I didn't temp this weekend and forgot yesterday what cd I was!

Now this all may change once the OPK's start coming out but for now I'm just really relaxed this time around. Third time is the charm right?
Nite everyone!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> DB say no more than yes unless it's baby time. That's when I get to override him. Lol. Most of the time it's because of lack of sleep or needing extra sleep becuase of work stress. I am really hoping that gets better now that he has quit. Too bad his last day is after I am supposed to ov. Lol. We will be ok though I have faith in this month. No obsessions yet. No constant looking at my chart. Heck I didn't temp this weekend and forgot yesterday what cd I was!
> 
> Now this all may change once the OPK's start coming out but for now I'm just really relaxed this time around. Third time is the charm right?
> Nite everyone!

Glad you are relaxed! That's the best way to be:winkwink: on to another week!:hugs: March is our month!! I love the part about overriding!! If they only knew what we talked about on here.:blush:


----------



## Dysan

i loveeeeeeeee twilight!!! cant wait for part 2! big fan!!!


----------



## Dysan

fluffy i am more like you i have hard time keeping up but dh happy to bd daily. i figured we should try daily this month , at least have to give it a shot to do it daily for 1 cycle. last cycle we did every other day and nothing...so here we are. we bd again today and i will tomorrow too...maybe tuesday since after pos opk they say you can o anywhere from 12 to 48 hours (and dont temp so not sure if i already did)...my first pos opk was saturday night...but, if this month i dont get my bfp i will certaily change strategy one again but i really really hope that this is it!


----------



## Dysan

meant to ask a silly question...do any of you know if a negative opk after a positive means that more likely ovulation already happened (i.e if i get a negative tomorrow after positive sat night and another 2 positives today). in other words, does the lh surge spike until such time O happens? or it spikes before but can go down even before it happens? they say that O will likely happen 12 to 48 hours after first positive...will i get positive opk until O time and then negative right away? trying to figure out based on that when 1dpo will be for me. i am thinking Tuesday if i still get pos opk tomorrow or tomorrow if i get a negative opk tomorrow. what do you girls think? i know 1 day is nothing but you all know how important that 1 day can be for us poas addicts. hahaha. by the way my pos opk were very clear with the result line way darker than control line (wondfo brand).


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> meant to ask a silly question...do any of you know if a negative opk after a positive means that more likely ovulation already happened (i.e if i get a negative tomorrow after positive sat night and another 2 positives today). in other words, does the lh surge spike until such time O happens? or it spikes before but can go down even before it happens? they say that O will likely happen 12 to 48 hours after first positive...will i get positive opk until O time and then negative right away? trying to figure out based on that when 1dpo will be for me. i am thinking Tuesday if i still get pos opk tomorrow or tomorrow if i get a negative opk tomorrow. what do you girls think? i know 1 day is nothing but you all know how important that 1 day can be for us poas addicts. hahaha. by the way my pos opk were very clear with the result line way darker than control line (wondfo brand).

You can't tell when you ov by the OPK. Only temping can confirm that unless you are one of those women who can tell when they ov. I'm not. Sorry-wish I had a better answer for you


Well in the gym I go. Sitting in the parking lot doesn't count as going!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> Dysan said:
> 
> 
> meant to ask a silly question...do any of you know if a negative opk after a positive means that more likely ovulation already happened (i.e if i get a negative tomorrow after positive sat night and another 2 positives today). in other words, does the lh surge spike until such time O happens? or it spikes before but can go down even before it happens? they say that O will likely happen 12 to 48 hours after first positive...will i get positive opk until O time and then negative right away? trying to figure out based on that when 1dpo will be for me. i am thinking Tuesday if i still get pos opk tomorrow or tomorrow if i get a negative opk tomorrow. what do you girls think? i know 1 day is nothing but you all know how important that 1 day can be for us poas addicts. hahaha. by the way my pos opk were very clear with the result line way darker than control line (wondfo brand).
> 
> You can't tell when you ov by the OPK. Only temping can confirm that unless you are one of those women who can tell when they ov. I'm not. Sorry-wish I had a better answer for you
> 
> 
> Well in the gym I go. Sitting in the parking lot doesn't count as going!Click to expand...

Hi girls!! I was off media yesterday so I missed all the good discussions. 

Bonnie ~ Great job with the gym. I suppose as long as you did kegels you could get a work out in. My doc suggested to me after the twins were born that I should do kegels at stop lights...I became like pavlov's dog and when I saw a red light I'd kegel away.

I was laughing at your bet :rofl::rofl: I make bets all the time - did you grow up with lots of siblings? I am the oldest of 6 and think I spend half my adult life still betting and yelling "jinx" at people. Never really got out of that mode. 

Speaking of modes - do you all know that the rubiks cube is back? All the teens were doing this at my house this weekend. Geeze I remember when I used to be able to solve those things in under a minute. Now? I have absolutely no clue. My one brain cell just can't compute anymore.

MG ~ How was the accupuncture? I have my next appt. on Wedesday which I was HOPING was going to be post ovulation but I'm wondering if I even O'd this month. I didn't regulary do the OPKs and just when they were darkening up I didn't do another one until 24 hours later and it was already fading. My temps have been more sporadic but haven't climbed too high yet and my CM is crap so...who knows?? I'm trying to stay positve though. Took Mucinex today and am drinking lots of water in hopes to get something stimulated down there. 

Dysan and Fluffy - I'm with you on the bd thing. I can hardly keep up. We had an awesome date and dinner though Saturday night and had a wonderful time in bed (TMI?) after that. We left the kids in the house and I don't know...maybe coming home and seeing that everyone lived and the house didn't burn down made me feel extra amorous!! Since we're trying every other night tonight's the night again. Monday's are a bit tough for me because the kids come home with tons of homework and Mondays at work are usually crazy. But, like I just wrote - I'm trying to stay POSITIVE:flower:

Vjean ~ I agree about the mess free sex being an added benefit of the soft cup. This was the first month trying them and it was amazing to stand up without stuff oozing down my legs.


----------



## Dysan

Good day ladies,
How are you all doing today? 
I have a cold, a terrible cold! Can't stop sneezing and I can barely breathe! But here I am excited to be entering my TWW soon. 
So, if you could kindly give me your opinions on my OPK from this morning. 
Is the one below still a positive? 
THe one below is from this AM. To compare, the one on top in from yesterday PM. In real life, the result line from the top one looks darker than test line now and it was even more obvious yesterday. The one below, both lines look the same - at least i think. 
As as background, my first + was on Saturday PM and I also got a + Sunday AM and PM. All those the result line darker than the control line. Could I still be getting positives? I checked online and looks like at least some people do...but wanted some reassurance. 
I had a feeling that I O yesterday PM at some point - not exactly sure why but paying attention to my body i noticed more CM, some cramps and some breast tenderness. This "paying attention thing" is new to me so i may not be as accurate - but I seem to notice decrease in CM today thus far, i think.
If I ovulated, is it possible to still get a positive OPK? AM i asking the same question again? SOOOOOOOOOO CONFUSED...:wacko:
Any thoughts or experience with these tests? could it be that for me, a true positive means that the result line is darker than control line?
The plan is still to BD today and MAYBE tomorrow...but trying to get a better grasp at how these things work.
Thanks for your opinions and sorry if I am driving everyone mad with all these silly OPK questions.
 



Attached Files:







OPK photo.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NAPzWife

New here am upset today after finding out 5 days ago my implantation problems aren't low progesterone like specialist said but diabetes I have lost 67 lbs perfect 28 day cycle ovulation like clock work 4 pregnancy ended in first 10 WEEKS and now they ran test states blood sugar has been between 160 and 200 for at least last 3 months and high blood sugars cause implantation problems I have been yo yoing emotional in depression and all along they never thought to check my blood sugars WOW now I am in process of getting it normal either pills or shots and with both 20s pregnancies had gestational diabetes so sick and tired of being the doctors test study patient it's almost like they are just trying stuff to milk my insurance sorry to rant just needed to vent thank you!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies, I hope all are well! We are in tww now and test on Friday week. Ugh 11 more days to wait! I'd forgotten how hard the tww is when we are actually trying! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## faithmum

Dysan said:


> Good day ladies,
> How are you all doing today?
> I have a cold, a terrible cold! Can't stop sneezing and I can barely breathe! But here I am excited to be entering my TWW soon.
> So, if you could kindly give me your opinions on my OPK from this morning.
> Is the one below still a positive?
> THe one below is from this AM. To compare, the one on top in from yesterday PM. In real life, the result line from the top one looks darker than test line now and it was even more obvious yesterday. The one below, both lines look the same - at least i think.
> As as background, my first + was on Saturday PM and I also got a + Sunday AM and PM. All those the result line darker than the control line. Could I still be getting positives? I checked online and looks like at least some people do...but wanted some reassurance.
> I had a feeling that I O yesterday PM at some point - not exactly sure why but paying attention to my body i noticed more CM, some cramps and some breast tenderness. This "paying attention thing" is new to me so i may not be as accurate - but I seem to notice decrease in CM today thus far, i think.
> If I ovulated, is it possible to still get a positive OPK? AM i asking the same question again? SOOOOOOOOOO CONFUSED...:wacko:
> Any thoughts or experience with these tests? could it be that for me, a true positive means that the result line is darker than control line?
> The plan is still to BD today and MAYBE tomorrow...but trying to get a better grasp at how these things work.
> Thanks for your opinions and sorry if I am driving everyone mad with all these silly OPK questions.


Hi Dysan, 

Those both look positive to me but if Sunday night was darker than the control line my best guess would be with yours in that you O'd either last night or will sometime today. Either way it sounds like you've timed bd'g right. 
Especially if you noticed more or a change in your CM. Are you temping? 

Congratulations - you are entering the 2ww!

Fx'd for you!


----------



## faithmum

rottpaw said:


> Good morning ladies, I hope all are well! We are in tww now and test on Friday week. Ugh 11 more days to wait! I'd forgotten how hard the tww is when we are actually trying!
> 
> Hugs to all!




NAPzWife said:


> New here am upset today after finding out 5 days ago my implantation problems aren't low progesterone like specialist said but diabetes I have lost 67 lbs perfect 28 day cycle ovulation like clock work 4 pregnancy ended in first 10 WEEKS and now they ran test states blood sugar has been between 160 and 200 for at least last 3 months and high blood sugars cause implantation problems I have been yo yoing emotional in depression and all along they never thought to check my blood sugars WOW now I am in process of getting it normal either pills or shots and with both 20s pregnancies had gestational diabetes so sick and tired of being the doctors test study patient it's almost like they are just trying stuff to milk my insurance sorry to rant just needed to vent thank you!!!

Yeah rottpaw - I'm right behind you (I hope with the 2ww). This month hasn't given me all the nice data I've had in earlier months so I'm not sure I even O'd....so I HOPE I will feel like I am legitimately sitting in the 2ww with you.

NapzWife - I am so sorry you've been through SO MUCH lately!! Hugs for you darling :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well now you have a defined situation in front of you. It sounds like you've taken some great steps toward a healthy pregnancy hun. I hope that soon you will be able to get your blood sugars in a healthy range because it sure seems that you don't have a problem getting pregnant. That's really great news. With a little help from insulin and maintaining a controlled carbohydrate diet you shouldn't have a problem keeping the bean where it belongs! 

I'm sorry you're going through all this and I'm very happy that you're getting the medical attention to get you in a good spot for carrying a healthy baby.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi and welcome to the new ladies :)
Dysan the top one looks darker but the bottom one looks like a positive too! I read that sometimes you can get positives in a row but ov usually takes place within 12-36 hours from the first! I agree it's so dam confusing! I'm using digital opk this cycle and bd every night...&#128164;...I'm gonna be one tired lady before this week is done :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Good day ladies,
> How are you all doing today?
> I have a cold, a terrible cold! Can't stop sneezing and I can barely breathe! But here I am excited to be entering my TWW soon.
> So, if you could kindly give me your opinions on my OPK from this morning.
> Is the one below still a positive?
> THe one below is from this AM. To compare, the one on top in from yesterday PM. In real life, the result line from the top one looks darker than test line now and it was even more obvious yesterday. The one below, both lines look the same - at least i think.
> As as background, my first + was on Saturday PM and I also got a + Sunday AM and PM. All those the result line darker than the control line. Could I still be getting positives? I checked online and looks like at least some people do...but wanted some reassurance.
> I had a feeling that I O yesterday PM at some point - not exactly sure why but paying attention to my body i noticed more CM, some cramps and some breast tenderness. This "paying attention thing" is new to me so i may not be as accurate - but I seem to notice decrease in CM today thus far, i think.
> If I ovulated, is it possible to still get a positive OPK? AM i asking the same question again? SOOOOOOOOOO CONFUSED...:wacko:
> Any thoughts or experience with these tests? could it be that for me, a true positive means that the result line is darker than control line?
> The plan is still to BD today and MAYBE tomorrow...but trying to get a better grasp at how these things work.
> Thanks for your opinions and sorry if I am driving everyone mad with all these silly OPK questions.

They both look positive to me! Catch that eggy!


----------



## Bonnie1990

NAPzWife said:


> New here am upset today after finding out 5 days ago my implantation problems aren't low progesterone like specialist said but diabetes I have lost 67 lbs perfect 28 day cycle ovulation like clock work 4 pregnancy ended in first 10 WEEKS and now they ran test states blood sugar has been between 160 and 200 for at least last 3 months and high blood sugars cause implantation problems I have been yo yoing emotional in depression and all along they never thought to check my blood sugars WOW now I am in process of getting it normal either pills or shots and with both 20s pregnancies had gestational diabetes so sick and tired of being the doctors test study patient it's almost like they are just trying stuff to milk my insurance sorry to rant just needed to vent thank you!!!

Oh my what an ordeal but what a fairly easy "fix". I'm sorry about the diabetes but hope now that they know the issue you can get that sticky bean! Congrats on the weight loss. I have lost 40 over the past 2 years myself with more to go.


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies and welcome to Napzwife. I agree it sounds like you should have an "easy Fix".
I hope you get your sticky bean soon. I hope we all do for that matter!

Dysan- I agree with Bonnie the only way to know for sure when you O is by bbt. It will rise the day or so after O. You can definitley get a pos opk and not O. It's not common but I have read it can happen. I would say if you had your first pos on Sat night that you o'd yesterday sometime or this morning. It is very possible to get pos opk for a couple of days after you O so I

wouldn't worry about that. I would say if you bd tonight or today you have it covered!! 

Good on you!!

Faithmum- I'm sure you have it covered. When did you think you would O? 

Bonnie- That's awesome you made it to the gym. I went for a nice long walk with dh this morning and will try to hit the gym tomorrow. This not running thing is getting hard for me! Starting to obsess with the whole bd thing as I am entering the fertile window. I guess I just need something to worry about all of the time!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> HI Ladies and welcome to Napzwife. I agree it sounds like you should have an "easy Fix".
> I hope you get your sticky bean soon. I hope we all do for that matter!
> 
> Dysan- I agree with Bonnie the only way to know for sure when you O is by bbt. It will rise the day or so after O. You can definitley get a pos opk and not O. It's not common but I have read it can happen. I would say if you had your first pos on Sat night that you o'd yesterday sometime or this morning. It is very possible to get pos opk for a couple of days after you O so I
> 
> wouldn't worry about that. I would say if you bd tonight or today you have it covered!!
> 
> Good on you!!
> 
> Faithmum- I'm sure you have it covered. When did you think you would O?
> 
> Bonnie- That's awesome you made it to the gym. I went for a nice long walk with dh this morning and will try to hit the gym tomorrow. This not running thing is getting hard for me! Starting to obsess with the whole bd thing as I am entering the fertile window. I guess I just need something to worry about all of the time!!

im still not obsessing but did order a Triple Casting Moon Spell from the psychic. She will cast a triple fertility/pregnancy spell thursday night for me on the full moon. :happydance::happydance:

when is your fertile window MG? mine does not start until Saturday per FF.

Fluffy-have you heard form gail yet? keep up the good work! :sex: :haha:


----------



## faithmum

Triple Moon Spell? I want one!!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie- Well I am cd7 today and last cycle I o'd cd13 so I guess I would be entering tomorrow or the next day? Fertile window is 5 days before o right? Last cycle was earlier than normal though,usually I O around cd14. I will start the opk's cd11 I think.
That Triple CAsting Moon Spell sounds interesting!! I think I should check out her website.


----------



## faithmum

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie- Well I am cd7 today and last cycle I o'd cd13 so I guess I would be entering tomorrow or the next day? Fertile window is 5 days before o right? Last cycle was earlier than normal though,usually I O around cd14. I will start the opk's cd11 I think.
> That Triple CAsting Moon Spell sounds interesting!! I think I should check out her website.

Hi MG - CD 11 seems like a good time to start them. I don't know how I messed up this month with mine...well I guess I do. They were turning darker and darker then I didn't test for 24 hours and after that they went lighter and lighter. I am guessing I may have O'd yesterday or maybe even today?? But I have very little CM and certainly no EWCM (but I'm hardpressed to get much of that anymore). So, I'm almost wondering if this cycle I will not have ovulated at all. I suppose if my temps don't change in the next few days that'll confirm my fear. We bd'd Thursday, Saturday, skipped Sunday and we will hit tonight too. Fx'd for us all. I'm CD 12 today. I wonder if that CoQ10 has changed my cycle some?


----------



## marathongirl

Faithmum- When did you last test with opk? When was it the darkest? I would say that you are right and that you missed it the day you didn't test. What day was that? Don't forget that the temp can take a few days to rise. I know with my last BFP I had pos opk on cd13 and my temp didn't rise above coverline until 3 days after and it kind of rose slowly? Weird because the lasy few cycles I have had a definite spike the day after O?? Who knows? I hope you O'd and it sounds like you bd'd enough!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie- Well I am cd7 today and last cycle I o'd cd13 so I guess I would be entering tomorrow or the next day? Fertile window is 5 days before o right? Last cycle was earlier than normal though,usually I O around cd14. I will start the opk's cd11 I think.
> That Triple CAsting Moon Spell sounds interesting!! I think I should check out her website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Triple Moon Spell? I want one!!Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to just copy/paste from her website about the spell but I can't so here is the link to the page with the moon spells. https://psychic123ukreadings.net/3/miscellaneous7.htm She can only do them once a month on a full moon which is this Thursday. She can cast it if you have been having difficulty TTC or just want to get knocked up quick, boy/girl/twins ect...also include a pregnancy protection spell...can't hurt to try and I nabbed up a special from her facebook and got it for $16/£10!
> 
> 
> 
> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie- Well I am cd7 today and last cycle I o'd cd13 so I guess I would be entering tomorrow or the next day? Fertile window is 5 days before o right? Last cycle was earlier than normal though,usually I O around cd14. I will start the opk's cd11 I think.
> That Triple CAsting Moon Spell sounds interesting!! I think I should check out her website.Click to expand...
> 
> FF has me OV on CD15 so my window doesnt start until Saturday. we will start BD thursday though (shhhh:shhh:what DB doesn't know won't hurt him!:rofl:) unless OPK tells me different. I think i will start OPK on Wednesday.
> 
> Faithmum-if your only CD 12 i would keep on testing. It still could be early:shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## marathongirl

Too funny!! I know I will be giving dh the "heads up" tonight about how we need to bd pretty much every day between Thursday and Monday!! We will see what he says. I figure if I
tell him every day and we skip one no big deal right??
I will check out that link and maybe order one for Thursday!! I am definitely going to bd on Thursday as well. Full moon who knows what will happen?


----------



## Bonnie1990

i am hoping for Thursday then Saturday-Tuesday.......but Saturday may get dropped because of the kids. :shrug:

the full moon can be wild:headspin::tease::wohoo:

gonna try to head to bed now...DB has been up for a bit now-i had :coffee:too late so i stayed up and watched some tv--ill pay for that tomorrow:dohh:

night and :dust: to all!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey bonnie &#128522;
No word from Gail yet!!! Patiently waiting and checking my emails......feels similar to 2ww lol!
Hopefully today/this evening it will arrive :haha:
Lol @ bonnie everyone is wild when there's a full moon :). Hope the spell does the trick :) I'm so tired today and it's only Tuesday :( have a feeling it's going to be a long tiring week &#128164;&#128164; plus our weather is really crap, heavy rain and wind woo hoo :haha:

Hope everyone is having a better day :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## HCothren

Hi everyone...I have not posted in this thread for awhile. I planned on testing Sunday at 9dpo on a FRER and it as negative. Yesterday at 10dpo I tested again with FMU on a FRER and thought I saw something but did not look like it had color but had never seen anything on the 20 or more FRER I have taken in the past few months so I was still a little excited. This morning i took an EPT with FMU at 11dpo and it came up instantly with a thick positive line. But it is a blue dye so I am still iffy. When I take my kids to school this morning I will buy more tests. If the EPT is so positive I wonder why the FRER did not have a better line because it is one of the 6 day sooner tests....it had been 24 hours since I took the FRER but I just assumed it would work well before the EPT....sorry I am rambling.:wacko:


----------



## rottpaw

HCothren said:


> Hi everyone...I have not posted in this thread for awhile. I planned on testing Sunday at 9dpo on a FRER and it as negative. Yesterday at 10dpo I tested again with FMU on a FRER and thought I saw something but did not look like it had color but had never seen anything on the 20 or more FRER I have taken in the past few months so I was still a little excited. This morning i took an EPT with FMU at 11dpo and it came up instantly with a thick positive line. But it is a blue dye so I am still iffy. When I take my kids to school this morning I will buy more tests. If the EPT is so positive I wonder why the FRER did not have a better line because it is one of the 6 day sooner tests....it had been 24 hours since I took the FRER but I just assumed it would work well before the EPT....sorry I am rambling.:wacko:

Hi there, hope you get your bfp! If the EPT was positive, I bet you are pregnant! I am pretty sure that is the test I used with my DS. Purple cap? I bought FRERs this round of ttc because others have said how great they are, but now you've got me wondering lol! Please let us know how it goes when you retest!:hugs:


----------



## Fluffy83

HCothren said:


> Hi everyone...I have not posted in this thread for awhile. I planned on testing Sunday at 9dpo on a FRER and it as negative. Yesterday at 10dpo I tested again with FMU on a FRER and thought I saw something but did not look like it had color but had never seen anything on the 20 or more FRER I have taken in the past few months so I was still a little excited. This morning i took an EPT with FMU at 11dpo and it came up instantly with a thick positive line. But it is a blue dye so I am still iffy. When I take my kids to school this morning I will buy more tests. If the EPT is so positive I wonder why the FRER did not have a better line because it is one of the 6 day sooner tests....it had been 24 hours since I took the FRER but I just assumed it would work well before the EPT....sorry I am rambling.:wacko:


Hiya, could just be down to the strength of the test itself, sounds like uve a :bfp: for sure so if you test again in a day or so I'm sure the hcg will be at a higher level! 

:dust :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

HCothren said:


> Hi everyone...I have not posted in this thread for awhile. I planned on testing Sunday at 9dpo on a FRER and it as negative. Yesterday at 10dpo I tested again with FMU on a FRER and thought I saw something but did not look like it had color but had never seen anything on the 20 or more FRER I have taken in the past few months so I was still a little excited. This morning i took an EPT with FMU at 11dpo and it came up instantly with a thick positive line. But it is a blue dye so I am still iffy. When I take my kids to school this morning I will buy more tests. If the EPT is so positive I wonder why the FRER did not have a better line because it is one of the 6 day sooner tests....it had been 24 hours since I took the FRER but I just assumed it would work well before the EPT....sorry I am rambling.:wacko:

Sounds like a BFP to me! I have been hearing mixed reviews on FRER lately. Try a digi!


----------



## HCothren

Thank you everyone for your replys. I took an Answer Early Test with only a 2 hour hold and it was definitely :bfp:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dysan

First things first. *HCothren CONGRATS ON YOUR AWESOME BPF*! I don&#8217;t remember your story but, have you been trying for long? Did you do anything different this cycle? I wish you a H&H 9 months! Any early symptoms that you wish to share? I am currently on my TWW.

*Napzwife* - Welcome to the board! I am so sorry for your ordeal. I hope is all behind now and you can move on to TTC and getting your sticky bean really soon &#8211; it looks like you don&#8217;t have much problem getting pregnant which is great news. Lots of baby dust to you. It must be really tough going through all those miscarriages and I am really sorry for your losses. I hope that now you are able to finally solve the LP issues.

*Faithmum & Angela *&#8211; YAY for the TWW. How many DPO for each of you today? So, I am here with you. Currently 2dpo. My cycles are 30 days and very regular. I think I O&#8217;d on CD16 of my cycle at night (got my first positive OPK night of CD15 (PM only) and all CD16 (AM and PM) and CD 17 (AM and PM) but on day 17 my CM was dry throughout the day so I think it was the surge doing down with O happening day prior when I had my third and last day of EWCM. Finally a negative OPK today on CD 18. I don&#8217;t temp so I can&#8217;t know for sure but I want to say that I am fairly certain that O was CD 16 nightime or at least I am going with that. Haha. AF is due for me on March 18th so I am thinking that I will probably test mid next week at 10dpo. I am a POAS addict and have loads of the cheap Wondfo tests and I rather face reality from now and know that I will not wait to test until AF is due. &#61514; At this stage I don&#8217;t feel any different, obviously. Hoping for the best, I know we gave it our best shot this cycle - We BD every other day since AF was gone (day 4 of cycle) and past weekend we BD every day Fri, Sat, Sun and also we BD yesterday. I am thinking about BD today to be on the safe side since OPK was also + yesterday&#8230;but not sure that I have the energy plus I go to the gym tonight. We&#8217;ll see.
*
Fluffy and Bonnie *&#8211; thanks so much for your opinions also on my OPK! Finally today in AM it was negative. It was indeed positive yesterday because I did another test later and it was a CLEAR positive. So, we BD yet again despite my EWCM being totally gone yesterday. I surely hope for a BFP this time around. As I said, I certainly gave it my best in terms of BD amount/timing. If not, next month I will go back to the EOD strategy not sure that I can keep up with this schedule or that it may make a difference. Hahaha. Fluffy did you get your positive OPK yet? I would keep on testing if you are only on CD12. Bonnie when do you anticipate to O? Are you using OPK this cycle?
*Marathon girl *&#8211; showtime for you! Even if early I would start BD with only 5 days or so to go! hahaha
*Bonnie *I think that I may try Gail gal next cycle if no luck this time. I am a little late now I think, but yeah, it can&#8217;t hurt and is not that bad $ wise.

Ok ladies, time to get going with my day. Will check back tonight. I don&#8217;t know how to get one of those pretty little banners you put in the signature so I will do it manually. 

D. 
2dpo (cycle 2).


----------



## duststar

Hi everyone
Im 44 turning 45 in August, we trying for our second child 
now ds is 6 years old, took us 10 years to
have him but what a blessing he is :thumbup: 
I am on day 13 of my cycle so have 6 days to go till ovulation 
will see what happens.

Good luck and lots of :dust::dust::


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan-
I'm currently on CD8. Expected ov per FF is CD15 so that is Tuesday. One week from today. I plan on starting OPK tomorrow and BD EOD until positive then try to convince DB for every day until Tuesday or Wednesday. Might loose Saturday becuase of the kids but we should be ok. 

Still surprising that I am not obsessing yet. Well except for stalking on here! :haha: 

Waiting for an email from Gail to give her whatever info she needs for spell. Every little bit helps right? Prayers spells hope and technology! I'll take it all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

duststar said:


> Hi everyone
> Im 44 turning 45 in August, we trying for our second child
> now ds is 6 years old, took us 10 years to
> have him but what a blessing he is :thumbup:
> I am on day 13 of my cycle so have 6 days to go till ovulation
> will see what happens.
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust::dust::

Welcome and :dust:


----------



## rottpaw

Dysan said:


> First things first. *HCothren CONGRATS ON YOUR AWESOME BPF*! I dont remember your story but, have you been trying for long? Did you do anything different this cycle? I wish you a H&H 9 months! Any early symptoms that you wish to share? I am currently on my TWW.
> 
> *Napzwife* - Welcome to the board! I am so sorry for your ordeal. I hope is all behind now and you can move on to TTC and getting your sticky bean really soon  it looks like you dont have much problem getting pregnant which is great news. Lots of baby dust to you. It must be really tough going through all those miscarriages and I am really sorry for your losses. I hope that now you are able to finally solve the LP issues.
> 
> *Faithmum & Angela * YAY for the TWW. How many DPO for each of you today? So, I am here with you. Currently 2dpo. My cycles are 30 days and very regular. I think I Od on CD16 of my cycle at night (got my first positive OPK night of CD15 (PM only) and all CD16 (AM and PM) and CD 17 (AM and PM) but on day 17 my CM was dry throughout the day so I think it was the surge doing down with O happening day prior when I had my third and last day of EWCM. Finally a negative OPK today on CD 18. I dont temp so I cant know for sure but I want to say that I am fairly certain that O was CD 16 nightime or at least I am going with that. Haha. AF is due for me on March 18th so I am thinking that I will probably test mid next week at 10dpo. I am a POAS addict and have loads of the cheap Wondfo tests and I rather face reality from now and know that I will not wait to test until AF is due. &#61514; At this stage I dont feel any different, obviously. Hoping for the best, I know we gave it our best shot this cycle - We BD every other day since AF was gone (day 4 of cycle) and past weekend we BD every day Fri, Sat, Sun and also we BD yesterday. I am thinking about BD today to be on the safe side since OPK was also + yesterdaybut not sure that I have the energy plus I go to the gym tonight. Well see.
> *
> Fluffy and Bonnie * thanks so much for your opinions also on my OPK! Finally today in AM it was negative. It was indeed positive yesterday because I did another test later and it was a CLEAR positive. So, we BD yet again despite my EWCM being totally gone yesterday. I surely hope for a BFP this time around. As I said, I certainly gave it my best in terms of BD amount/timing. If not, next month I will go back to the EOD strategy not sure that I can keep up with this schedule or that it may make a difference. Hahaha. Fluffy did you get your positive OPK yet? I would keep on testing if you are only on CD12. Bonnie when do you anticipate to O? Are you using OPK this cycle?
> *Marathon girl * showtime for you! Even if early I would start BD with only 5 days or so to go! hahaha
> *Bonnie *I think that I may try Gail gal next cycle if no luck this time. I am a little late now I think, but yeah, it cant hurt and is not that bad $ wise.
> 
> Ok ladies, time to get going with my day. Will check back tonight. I dont know how to get one of those pretty little banners you put in the signature so I will do it manually.
> 
> D.
> 2dpo (cycle 2).

Hi Dysan! I think I am 4dpo today, as opk was positive Thursday evening. I'm assuming O then on Friday, my cycle day 14. I will try to wait till at least 10 dpo so next Monday, to test. If I can wait that long lol!

hCothran, congrats on your bfp!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Sorry girls little one is tearing up the living room must run for the moment
, hugs to all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Bonnie1990 said:


> Dysan-
> I'm currently on CD8. Expected ov per FF is CD15 so that is Tuesday. One week from today. I plan on starting OPK tomorrow and BD EOD until positive then try to convince DB for every day until Tuesday or Wednesday. Might loose Saturday becuase of the kids but we should be ok.
> 
> Still surprising that I am not obsessing yet. Well except for stalking on here! :haha:
> 
> Waiting for an email from Gail to give her whatever info she needs for spell. Every little bit helps right? Prayers spells hope and technology! I'll take it all!

Well..... Slight change in plans. Texted DB saying we need to start EOD tonight! Starting to see EWCM and I was watery yesterday but I dismissed that as too early. Well guess not. Will do an OPK when I get home to check things out.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok...need a minor rant/vent

Karma is a bitch (sorry but it fits here)
I spent the past 10 plus years avoiding sex from an ex who wanted it all the time and I didnt to now having who I think is the only boyfriend in the world who doesn't want to on a regular basis! Well and of course now I want to! And we need to because we both want a baby-but duh it takes sex! I'm sorry the fertile window signs showed up early!
Grrrr
Yes I know he is stressed with work. 
Ugh. 
Ok thanks. 
Just had to vent. lol


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Ok...need a minor rant/vent
> 
> Karma is a bitch (sorry but it fits here)
> I spent the past 10 plus years avoiding sex from an ex who wanted it all the time and I didnt to now having who I think is the only boyfriend in the world who doesn't want to on a regular basis! Well and of course now I want to! And we need to because we both want a baby-but duh it takes sex! I'm sorry the fertile window signs showed up early!
> Grrrr
> Yes I know he is stressed with work.
> Ugh.
> Ok thanks.
> Just had to vent. lol

Bonnie- WE are here for you so you rant on whenever you need to. I can relate,my ex husband wanted to have sex like every second day and I couldn't stand it and now I am with dh and we both want a baby and I want to have sex with him always and.... WT*:wacko: It's so frustrating and so unromantic to be pleading for it:shrug: I KNow dh will do it but I want him to be as excited about it as me(TMI). I hear you for sure. It sounds like you should get on it but at the same time don't panic because you aren't likely going to O in the next couple of days so if you miss a day:shrug:
I do feel like I might O earlier this month as well. maybe it's my chinese herbs. Also don't forget you just came off of the pill so your cycle may still be adjusting.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Ok...need a minor rant/vent
> 
> Karma is a bitch (sorry but it fits here)
> I spent the past 10 plus years avoiding sex from an ex who wanted it all the time and I didnt to now having who I think is the only boyfriend in the world who doesn't want to on a regular basis! Well and of course now I want to! And we need to because we both want a baby-but duh it takes sex! I'm sorry the fertile window signs showed up early!
> Grrrr
> Yes I know he is stressed with work.
> Ugh.
> Ok thanks.
> Just had to vent. lol
> 
> Bonnie- WE are here for you so you rant on whenever you need to. I can relate,my ex husband wanted to have sex like every second day and I couldn't stand it and now I am with dh and we both want a baby and I want to have sex with him always and.... WT*:wacko: It's so frustrating and so unromantic to be pleading for it:shrug: I KNow dh will do it but I want him to be as excited about it as me(TMI). I hear you for sure. It sounds like you should get on it but at the same time don't panic because you aren't likely going to O in the next couple of days so if you miss a day:shrug:
> I do feel like I might O earlier this month as well. maybe it's my chinese herbs. Also don't forget you just came off of the pill so your cycle may still be adjusting.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That's exactly it...we want them to be as excited and into it as we are. I try damn hard to not make it like a chore because we said from the start that wouldn't be good. 
I'm really not panicked. I know I have some time. It's just I hoped for more of a response like ok then what I got. 
I think my cycle has normalized-I just dont know what my normal cm pattern is because I never thought about it before now. 
Oh well-We shall see what happens. :shrug:
Thanks


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie1990 said:


> Ok...need a minor rant/vent
> 
> Karma is a bitch (sorry but it fits here)
> I spent the past 10 plus years avoiding sex from an ex who wanted it all the time and I didnt to now having who I think is the only boyfriend in the world who doesn't want to on a regular basis! Well and of course now I want to! And we need to because we both want a baby-but duh it takes sex! I'm sorry the fertile window signs showed up early!
> Grrrr
> Yes I know he is stressed with work.
> Ugh.
> Ok thanks.
> Just had to vent. lol

Bonnie you rant away my dear :) I rant on a daily basis! In my house my dh is ready and willing at any time, problem is I'm not! He's 33 next month and I'm 36 and I do try to keep him happy but I'm so darn tired at the end of the evening that it really does take alot for me to get in the zone for the bd routine! 
It's like Christmas for him when it's bd week lol! 
It's great to have somewhere to rant and not be judged.....thanks ladies :)
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie,

I think that if you start now is a great plan and of course vent all you want this is what the board is for, among other reasons. However, if tonight DB does not "help" please relax and be positive I am sure you will still be fine in terms of timing.

Now, let's see if I can be of help here and make a suggestion to see if it works for you. It looks like I may be more like your DB in the sense that I dont like to feel forced to BD nor I like to BD every day. I like to do it when it feels natural. I may sound too harsh here but despite my complaints, i absolutely love to BD with DH...just not the way we are doing at the moment. 

With that said, I WANT TO GET PREGNANT FAST, for many reasons (unlike with my previous two when I did not care if it happened right away). So, I rationalized this a lot and my BD this month was pure strategy to get knocked up FAST in order to avoid the scheduled BD in future time. I know that for most people, to become pregnant, they need to BD a lot. So, my thought process this month was: 
"OK, let's just do it all the time this cycle, it is a huge effort for me but if it works I dont have to go through this again" (again I love to be with DH but not scheduled, honestly - takes a lot from it for me, at least). 

So, today will be our 5th day of BD in a row (yes, I am determined to do it even know I am pretty certain i am DPO) plus we BD EOD before the past 5 days for quite a bit of time too. CRAZY schedule for me!!!!!!!!! 
Also, if it does not work, it proves that perhaps BD every day is not the way to go so I will not feel on every cycle that I could have done more ...you know what I mean? 

So, my take is that, perhaps, you can try to rationalize the schedule to your DB, letting him know that you understand that it is not appealing to BD when it is all scheduled but if he gives you the best effort this cycle you may just get knocked up rather quickly and not have to schedule BD again in the future. This is a very logical explanation that he may go for. If he is like me, he will see the panic of what's to come (again I dont really mean this to sound like BD is a torture - i feel confident that you know what I mean) and put an extraordinary effort this one cycle. Once you are preggo, you can go back to BD when you feel like it and it feels natural. 

With that said, we all know that even BD every day is no guaratee but unless you have sperm count issues, i read that it may be beneficial. 

Also, doing research about BD every day, i found this sperm meets egg plan - it looks like I did this month , more or less. Thought I should post it here in case it helps somebody: 

Starting on CD8 begin having sex every other night. 
Begin ovulation testing around CD10. 
When your OPK comes back positive, have sex that night, plus two additional nights in a row (so 3 nights in a row from the day of +OPK) 
Skip one night, then have sex one last time. 
If you never recieve a positive OPK, continue having sex every other night until CD35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun. 

Bonnie good luck with DB today. I know how hard it can be and most guys take the "let's just relax and let nature takes its course" approach...and I know it is not that easy for us!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan--you Cougar! (sorry had to go there :rofl:)

Not sure what will happen later-im not overly worried if we dont tonight-

your sperm meets egg plan is very similar to what i was thinking but planned on starting on thurday CD10...today is actually CD8

DB is a huge planner...i am a more go with the flow. It works most of the time-lol

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Dysan

Hi ladies, 

how are you all doing? 

nothing new to report today except that now i am 3 dpo! blew my nose and there was a little blood (which is not common for me) but i had a cold so i cant read much into it without anything else...there is some cramping going on here and there but i think that is normal cycle stuff..nothing that stands out. a little stomach ache too...but again, just had a cold. 
i thnk that after 7dpo or so i may read more into the little things but honestly, not at this stage.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hiya. I'm good here
DB's last day at his job was yesterday :yippee: so hopefully stress levels for him will be going down down down! Just in time for ov!
No bd last night but I'm sure it's just fine. 
Continuing with the plan to start tomorrow. 

I am still so not obsessing that I I forgot to OPK when I woke up! Did it later at work and I'm starting to fade in a bit so that's good

Dysan-I just realized your in mass? Where abouts? I work not far from the southwest corner of mass ( in the northwest corner of ct) hiya neighbor!


----------



## Dysan

yes, in Mass. i live 30 miles from Boston. middle of the woods sort of suburb. my family is spanish, living in california since i am young. hubby is from mass. years ago, i came to study, met hubby in school when i was 20. moved in together... married couple of years later and been here ever since. i used to work in Boston until last year...then quit to stay home but dh takes the train into town daily. love it here in mass and boston is a great city. but also love going ofter to CA specially during winter time! grew up on the beach so i love it there too (san diego).


----------



## faithmum

Hi Girls!! 

Missed you all yesterday. Work was crazy, kids homework was nuts and then to add insult to injury my DS14 threw up all over his carpet at 4 this morning. You know those times where you wonder if you could actually get up and do the kid stuff in the middle of the night again (4 felt like that)? Well....it was horrible but I DID IT!! I will say scrubbing 14 yo vomit (sorry for details) out of cream colored carpet is a lot more disgusting than little toddler vomit.

MG - My OPKs got darker CD 9 and 10 then I missed the window and got lighter ones late CD 11 and much lighter CD12. My temp went up yesterday. Now if my temp stays up is that a guarantee that I O'd? I am still a newbie to the BBT. How's everything going with you - it's bd time coming up for you right?

Dysan - Great advice about when to DTD and sperm meets egg you were writing about. Were you reading this from a specific book or website? I think (have to go look again) I am 3 dpo too! Wanna be neurotic together? 

Bonnie - Have you done another OPK? I've heard not to do them with FMU. have you heard something else? I think you and DB have reason to *celebrate *with having the last day on the job eh? I want him to be excited with you!!

Rottpaw - 4 days into the 2ww - only 10 more to go :) 

Dustar - Welcome - wow! 10 years to get your DS. Honey that's some impressive perseverance. Did you find a cause? It took me almost 3 years with DS and I thought that was rough. 

Think I got everyone - Congrats to HC (or was that TC?) ! I saw on another thread you got your BFP!!! Spread the love!! I hate when I get behind on these because I want to make so many comments but can't remember what I read 5 minutes after I read it!

Baby dust and luck to all here!!


----------



## faithmum

I knew I forgot something - Fluffy have you heard from Gail yet? I'm anxious to hear what she says!


----------



## Fluffy83

faithmum said:


> I knew I forgot something - Fluffy have you heard from Gail yet? I'm anxious to hear what she says!

Hiya faithmum:)
No havent heard back from gail yet! I cant wait either:happydance: i had to email to make sure my order went through ok :)
I hope your ds is feeling better, you were saying that you forgot what it was like getting up during the night, im really only getting used to having a full nights sleep about 7 months now and im sure id be happy to go back to the night shifts if another baby arrived :)

Currently on cd10 and using clearblue digital opk, im in the middle of the bd routine this week and im knackered:sleep:but im hoping to get a pos ov from tomorrow to saturday, and then the 2ww:coffee:

Yeah you are right about not testing opk with fmu, my tests recommend testing midday, so i test everyday at 2pm.
Now all i need is gail to tell me what i want to hear:thumbup: so once i receive my reading i shall let you know :)

Bedtime for me but ill check in same time tomorrow......goodnight ladies :flower:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies. Hope everyone is having a great day. I am having a better day today. had a minor meltdown last night. It is hard staying positive all of the time and i do find that I get quite emotional as I get close to Ov. Does anyone else find that?
Faithmum- If your temp stays up for 3 days in a row then you o'd for sure. It sounds to me like you did as your opk was getting darker and you just missed the critical day.
Bonnie- I wish I was as relaxed about things as you are. that is a good way to be for sure. I always want everything to work out perfect and that is why I have my mini meltdowns from time to time.
Dysan- Thanks for the info on bd'ing. I am always of the opinion that more is better but saying that we haven't had anything for 3 months now. I had 3 BFP's in a row with 2 being chemicals and 1 a mmc at 12 weeks. Who knows eh? Yes I am Canadian!!


----------



## faithmum

Fluffy83 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> I knew I forgot something - Fluffy have you heard from Gail yet? I'm anxious to hear what she says!
> 
> Hiya faithmum:)
> No havent heard back from gail yet! I cant wait either:happydance: i had to email to make sure my order went through ok :)
> I hope your ds is feeling better, you were saying that you forgot what it was like getting up during the night, im really only getting used to having a full nights sleep about 7 months now and im sure id be happy to go back to the night shifts if another baby arrived :)
> 
> Currently on cd10 and using clearblue digital opk, im in the middle of the bd routine this week and im knackered:sleep:but im hoping to get a pos ov from tomorrow to saturday, and then the 2ww:coffee:
> 
> Yeah you are right about not testing opk with fmu, my tests recommend testing midday, so i test everyday at 2pm.
> Now all i need is gail to tell me what i want to hear:thumbup: so once i receive my reading i shall let you know :)
> 
> Bedtime for me but ill check in same time tomorrow......goodnight ladies :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I hear you about being happy to wake up again in the middle of the night. I was really wondering if I physically could since it has been years! Believe it or not I felt so good being able to get that mess cleaned up and get back to sleep. 

Great job on the bd'g - sounds like you're hitting some good days there. 

Hope you get that + on the OPK soon - my cycle is so weird this time around I don't really know what to do...so I'm just waiting.


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Hi Girls!!
> 
> Missed you all yesterday. Work was crazy, kids homework was nuts and then to add insult to injury my DS14 threw up all over his carpet at 4 this morning. You know those times where you wonder if you could actually get up and do the kid stuff in the middle of the night again (4 felt like that)? Well....it was horrible but I DID IT!! I will say scrubbing 14 yo vomit (sorry for details) out of cream colored carpet is a lot more disgusting than little toddler vomit.eww yuk! puke and i do not mix well but it is worse the older they get for sure!
> 
> MG - My OPKs got darker CD 9 and 10 then I missed the window and got lighter ones late CD 11 and much lighter CD12. My temp went up yesterday. Now if my temp stays up is that a guarantee that I O'd? I am still a newbie to the BBT. How's everything going with you - it's bd time coming up for you right?yes-high temps for at least 3 days will confirm ov! fx'd for you!
> 
> Dysan - Great advice about when to DTD and sperm meets egg you were writing about. Were you reading this from a specific book or website? I think (have to go look again) I am 3 dpo too! Wanna be neurotic together? i think we can all join in on that!
> 
> Bonnie - Have you done another OPK? I've heard not to do them with FMU. have you heard something else? I think you and DB have reason to *celebrate *with having the last day on the job eh? I want him to be excited with you!!i did one around 9 and another around 3pm afternoon was darker but still faint, but im glad to see it fading in. i never got a positive or even a faint line in the afternoons on month one-and the instructions didnt say not to use fmu....month 2 i had found out about the afternoon surge but still wasnt seeing anything really until as a fluke i decided to test before bed and BAM there it was! so now i am going for 2x day---i have the cheap internet ones and i have been very hapy with the quality so ill keep on with that.
> 
> Rottpaw - 4 days into the 2ww - only 10 more to go :) yeah!
> 
> Dustar - Welcome - wow! 10 years to get your DS. Honey that's some impressive perseverance. Did you find a cause? It took me almost 3 years with DS and I thought that was rough.
> 
> Think I got everyone - Congrats to HC (or was that TC?) ! I saw on another thread you got your BFP!!! Spread the love!! I hate when I get behind on these because I want to make so many comments but can't remember what I read 5 minutes after I read it!
> 
> Baby dust and luck to all here!!




Fluffy83 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> I knew I forgot something - Fluffy have you heard from Gail yet? I'm anxious to hear what she says!
> 
> Hiya faithmum:)
> No havent heard back from gail yet! I cant wait either:happydance: i had to email to make sure my order went through ok :) hopefully anytime now!
> I hope your ds is feeling better, you were saying that you forgot what it was like getting up during the night, im really only getting used to having a full nights sleep about 7 months now and im sure id be happy to go back to the night shifts if another baby arrived :)absolutly!
> 
> Currently on cd10 and using clearblue digital opk, im in the middle of the bd routine this week and im knackered:sleep:but im hoping to get a pos ov from tomorrow to saturday, and then the 2ww:coffee:
> 
> Yeah you are right about not testing opk with fmu, my tests recommend testing midday, so i test everyday at 2pm.
> Now all i need is gail to tell me what i want to hear:thumbup: so once i receive my reading i shall let you know :)
> 
> Bedtime for me but ill check in same time tomorrow......goodnight ladies :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

:hugs:i posted in red--it was easier to follow:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> HI Ladies. Hope everyone is having a great day. I am having a better day today. had a minor meltdown last night. It is hard staying positive all of the time and i do find that I get quite emotional as I get close to Ov. Does anyone else find that?
> Faithmum- If your temp stays up for 3 days in a row then you o'd for sure. It sounds to me like you did as your opk was getting darker and you just missed the critical day.
> Bonnie- I wish I was as relaxed about things as you are. that is a good way to be for sure. I always want everything to work out perfect and that is why I have my mini meltdowns from time to time.
> Dysan- Thanks for the info on bd'ing. I am always of the opinion that more is better but saying that we haven't had anything for 3 months now. I had 3 BFP's in a row with 2 being chemicals and 1 a mmc at 12 weeks. Who knows eh? Yes I am Canadian!!

hey cycle buddy---im sorry you had a rough day. i was a bit frustrated with db yesterday too. i never tried to pin my moods to ov, but this is only my 3rd time ever paying attention and there are too many things to monitor-lol and im really not monitoring much this month. believe me-i want perfection to---this is why this feels so weird to be this calm. it's not an intentional calm-it just is.....very strange....i just hope its a good sign.

bd schedule--majority i see is every other day is sufficient and that every day can effect :spermy: quality especilly if thats an issue. well i dont know of any issues, but i do know that we definitly could stand to hit a few more prime days than we have. life just keeps getting in the way-gotta figure out a way around that.....hopefully this time around will be more...um...productive :rofl:

chiropractor for me tomorrow.....did i tell you all about last months visit? it was so funny! near the end of the year, before started ttc i told chiro we were going to ttc and asked if it was ok to have tx if ttc. he explained the fertility side of chiropractic-how it can benefit ect....

so last month i asked how long i can continue treatment once i am pg. he went into all the benefits regarding treatment all the way to delivery. i walked up to the desk to make an appointment for one month and he doubles back and says "is there anything you want to tell me"! :rofl: i think i would have asked BEFORE he cracked my body up if i was! it was so funny. was hoping i had some news for him tomorrow but oh well---next visit right?!

ok well nite everyone!


----------



## faithmum

Hey girls, 

Bonnie - that's too funny about your chiro....let's HOPE that next month you DO have something to share!

Thanks B and MG for info on bbt. I am hoping it will still high in the morning. Hopefully I won't have clean up duty at 4 in the morning and can take a good temp. Funny thing was when DS woke me up I was dreaming about taking my bbt temp. I'd really like to escape this ttc business in my sleep - how about dreaming about Pedro or Fabio or even winning the lottery but no - I'm dreaming about flipin' charting my bbt. 

Night everybody and baby dust!!

That full moon is a beauty - surely she is shining blessings upon us.


----------



## Fluffy83

faithmum said:


> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> I knew I forgot something - Fluffy have you heard from Gail yet? I'm anxious to hear what she says!
> 
> Hiya faithmum:)
> No havent heard back from gail yet! I cant wait either:happydance: i had to email to make sure my order went through ok :)
> I hope your ds is feeling better, you were saying that you forgot what it was like getting up during the night, im really only getting used to having a full nights sleep about 7 months now and im sure id be happy to go back to the night shifts if another baby arrived :)
> 
> Currently on cd10 and using clearblue digital opk, im in the middle of the bd routine this week and im knackered:sleep:but im hoping to get a pos ov from tomorrow to saturday, and then the 2ww:coffee:
> 
> Yeah you are right about not testing opk with fmu, my tests recommend testing midday, so i test everyday at 2pm.
> Now all i need is gail to tell me what i want to hear:thumbup: so once i receive my reading i shall let you know :)
> 
> Bedtime for me but ill check in same time tomorrow......goodnight ladies :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you about being happy to wake up again in the middle of the night. I was really wondering if I physically could since it has been years! Believe it or not I felt so good being able to get that mess cleaned up and get back to sleep.
> 
> Great job on the bd'g - sounds like you're hitting some good days there.
> 
> Hope you get that + on the OPK soon - my cycle is so weird this time around I don't really know what to do...so I'm just waiting.Click to expand...


Hiya ladies:flower:

As promised i said id let you know when i got my reading, so today it finally arrived in my inbox woohoo:happydance: ive just noted the main part in relation to the baby stuff:

"I see a healthy baby boy born 2014, and that all will be well around your pregnancy itself, labour and birth, and a very nice line of happiness around most areas in your path are showing for the next 18 months, lots of change but I feel this is welcomed change I see conception around October 2013"

Mmmm not what i was really looking to hear, 2013 is much further ahead than i was hoping.....im hoping March 2010:haha:! Or maybe im destined to have one planned for then also :haha:

Ah well it hasnt made me fall to the floor in disappointment im still aiming for this month:happydance:

Has anyone had a reading which pinpointed the same month or the following month?

Hope everyone is well and ill pop by later:winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> I knew I forgot something - Fluffy have you heard from Gail yet? I'm anxious to hear what she says!
> 
> Hiya faithmum:)
> No havent heard back from gail yet! I cant wait either:happydance: i had to email to make sure my order went through ok :)
> I hope your ds is feeling better, you were saying that you forgot what it was like getting up during the night, im really only getting used to having a full nights sleep about 7 months now and im sure id be happy to go back to the night shifts if another baby arrived :)
> 
> Currently on cd10 and using clearblue digital opk, im in the middle of the bd routine this week and im knackered:sleep:but im hoping to get a pos ov from tomorrow to saturday, and then the 2ww:coffee:
> 
> Yeah you are right about not testing opk with fmu, my tests recommend testing midday, so i test everyday at 2pm.
> Now all i need is gail to tell me what i want to hear:thumbup: so once i receive my reading i shall let you know :)
> 
> Bedtime for me but ill check in same time tomorrow......goodnight ladies :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you about being happy to wake up again in the middle of the night. I was really wondering if I physically could since it has been years! Believe it or not I felt so good being able to get that mess cleaned up and get back to sleep.
> 
> Great job on the bd'g - sounds like you're hitting some good days there.
> 
> Hope you get that + on the OPK soon - my cycle is so weird this time around I don't really know what to do...so I'm just waiting.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies:flower:
> 
> As promised i said id let you know when i got my reading, so today it finally arrived in my inbox woohoo:happydance: ive just noted the main part in relation to the baby stuff:
> 
> "I see a healthy baby boy born 2014, and that all will be well around your pregnancy itself, labour and birth, and a very nice line of happiness around most areas in your path are showing for the next 18 months, lots of change but I feel this is welcomed change I see conception around October 2013"
> 
> Mmmm not what i was really looking to hear, 2013 is much further ahead than i was hoping.....im hoping March 2010:haha:! Or maybe im destined to have one planned for then also :haha:
> 
> Ah well it hasnt made me fall to the floor in disappointment im still aiming for this month:happydance:
> 
> Has anyone had a reading which pinpointed the same month or the following month?
> 
> Hope everyone is well and ill pop by later:winkwink:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

 Wow yours is far off in the future. But if you read about how to leave feedback, she asks not to base it on the reading per se but on her service. Personal decisions can affect her outlooks to reality. With mine she said a June conception. I am hoping she see June as our announcement as that would be the end of the first tri. 
Who knows....
But-didn't you tell her you were just curious and not TTC? Maybe that affected the reading....


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Bonnie - that's too funny about your chiro....let's HOPE that next month you DO have something to share!
> 
> Thanks B and MG for info on bbt. I am hoping it will still high in the morning. Hopefully I won't have clean up duty at 4 in the morning and can take a good temp. Funny thing was when DS woke me up I was dreaming about taking my bbt temp. I'd really like to escape this ttc business in my sleep - how about dreaming about Pedro or Fabio or even winning the lottery but no - I'm dreaming about flipin' charting my bbt.
> 
> Night everybody and baby dust!!
> 
> That full moon is a beauty - surely she is shining blessings upon us.

I dreamed that the roof was leaking and the ceiling was falling down...we have a new roof this summer.....ugh where Are George Clooney or Julian McMahon!


----------



## Dysan

fluffy, my take on Gail's reading:
your boy will come in 2014...meanwhile, i predict you will have your healthy beautiful baby girl in 2012-2013. hahaha... Just felt like making that little joke given than you are actually ttc #3 now and not in 2013!

Well, now to the symptoms. 4 dpo today - YAY! one more day. 9 more days to AF due date.
Today, thus far, this is what's going on to add to the list. Please note that i am noting pretty much everything i feel body wise - I know that everything could be (and probably is ) attributed to something else.

1. This morning i had very stoft stools - sorry TMI overall - this is not normal for me I am the type of gal that is always constipated. At any rate, I think that if anything, this is opposite of a pregnancy sign - since i think that most woman experience constipation. hahaha...again, noting everything here. Plus, i mentioned that i had some stomach ache - maybe part of the cold process.
2. Still stuffy nose. No more blood though. But, i I had a cold - i am feeling 100% better except for the stuffy nose that still lingers.
3 . No CM. Totally normal for me, I am usually dry at this stage.
4. i feel some bone/joint pain on my ankles. THis is probably from my exercise, i do quite a bit of high impact. Never happened before but thought i should mention it. 
5. last night - i had clear cramping on lower abdomen - noticed only when i was relaxing in bed so not sure if it is usually there and I just simply dont pay attention to it. 

Will be looking for "signs" of implantation the next few days...

How are the other ladies on the TWW doing. Curious to see if there is anything going on symptom-wise.

For all you gals that are currently O'ing, hope you catch the egg! Baby dust!


----------



## faithmum

Dysan said:


> fluffy, my take on Gail's reading:
> your boy will come in 2014...meanwhile, i predict you will have your healthy beautiful baby girl in 2012-2013. hahaha... Just felt like making that little joke given than you are actually ttc #3 now and not in 2013!
> 
> Well, now to the symptoms. 4 dpo today - YAY! one more day. 9 more days to AF due date.
> Today, thus far, this is what's going on to add to the list. Please note that i am noting pretty much everything i feel body wise - I know that everything could be (and probably is ) attributed to something else.
> 
> 1. This morning i had very stoft stools - sorry TMI overall - this is not normal for me I am the type of gal that is always constipated. At any rate, I think that if anything, this is opposite of a pregnancy sign - since i think that most woman experience constipation. hahaha...again, noting everything here. Plus, i mentioned that i had some stomach ache - maybe part of the cold process.
> 2. Still stuffy nose. No more blood though. But, i I had a cold - i am feeling 100% better except for the stuffy nose that still lingers.
> 3 . No CM. Totally normal for me, I am usually dry at this stage.
> 4. i feel some bone/joint pain on my ankles. THis is probably from my exercise, i do quite a bit of high impact. Never happened before but thought i should mention it.
> 5. last night - i had clear cramping on lower abdomen - noticed only when i was relaxing in bed so not sure if it is usually there and I just simply dont pay attention to it.
> 
> Will be looking for "signs" of implantation the next few days...
> 
> How are the other ladies on the TWW doing. Curious to see if there is anything going on symptom-wise.
> 
> For all you gals that are currently O'ing, hope you catch the egg! Baby dust!


Bonnie - no doubt about the dreams. Again last night I dreamed about bbt again! I think it's really bugging me that I don't have solid cross hairs but mine are the dotted lines. Why does this bother me so much??

Dysan - I'm also (I think) 4 dpo. Funny thing is I felt so much cramping in my lower abdomen last night - it almost felt like ovulation pains and I was wondering if I miss judged my O. My temp went up a few days ago though so....don't think it was that. Other than that...today I have creamy CM and - my CM is all over the place (OK - NOT LITERALLY) and lately I don't really have a pattern. I will start taking my 300 mg progesterone this evening and that always mimicks pregnancy symptoms so it's really hard for me to consider anything a 'sign'.

Fluffy - I would take that reading as a 'challenge' but that's just my competitive nature. I think you will get your BFP earlier than that and I'm rooting for March for ya!!


----------



## Fluffy83

Dysan said:


> fluffy, my take on Gail's reading:
> your boy will come in 2014...meanwhile, i predict you will have your healthy beautiful baby girl in 2012-2013. hahaha... Just felt like making that little joke given than you are actually ttc #3 now and not in 2013!
> 
> Well, now to the symptoms. 4 dpo today - YAY! one more day. 9 more days to AF due date.
> Today, thus far, this is what's going on to add to the list. Please note that i am noting pretty much everything i feel body wise - I know that everything could be (and probably is ) attributed to something else.
> 
> 1. This morning i had very stoft stools - sorry TMI overall - this is not normal for me I am the type of gal that is always constipated. At any rate, I think that if anything, this is opposite of a pregnancy sign - since i think that most woman experience constipation. hahaha...again, noting everything here. Plus, i mentioned that i had some stomach ache - maybe part of the cold process.
> 2. Still stuffy nose. No more blood though. But, i I had a cold - i am feeling 100% better except for the stuffy nose that still lingers.
> 3 . No CM. Totally normal for me, I am usually dry at this stage.
> 4. i feel some bone/joint pain on my ankles. THis is probably from my exercise, i do quite a bit of high impact. Never happened before but thought i should mention it.
> 5. last night - i had clear cramping on lower abdomen - noticed only when i was relaxing in bed so not sure if it is usually there and I just simply dont pay attention to it.
> 
> Will be looking for "signs" of implantation the next few days...
> 
> How are the other ladies on the TWW doing. Curious to see if there is anything going on symptom-wise.
> 
> For all you gals that are currently O'ing, hope you catch the egg! Baby dust!


:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
Dysan i am liking your prediction better lol! My god id dread to think that it would take me the next 2 years to concieve!! Yes bonnie, i actually said that i was just curious and didnt state that i was actively ttc to see what the reading said. There was parts of the reading that also connected with me as the medium i usually go to see here said very similar so im taking alot of good positive vibes from that:happydance:

Still havent pinpointed +ov yet but im hoping saturday will be the day, and then its the dpo routine :) 
Hope you ladies dont mind me asking a personal question but have any of you bd'd every night within your previous cycles? By that i mean something equivelent to a sex-athon (thats what it feels like :haha::haha::haha:) I was considering the every other night theory but im afraid to miss out...(yeah that makes me sound so greedy lol) but i want to cover all area:haha:

Hope everyone is well:flower:


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy- I have bd'd every night in some cycles. I think my second cycle TTc we bd'd every day for 6 days up until my pos opk and maybe the day after....nothing. The cycle I got my BFP we bd'd cd10,11,12,13. I got my pos opk on cd13 and we weren't able to bd again because I went away for a few days and the trip was planned long before I knew it would be O time. I thought for sure I was out but to my surprise! I think if you have the energy it's not a bad thing to bd more. I know I always feel better? Although I do look at some pregnancy charts and the person only bd'd the day of pod opk and maybe the day after?
Faithmum- why do you take the progesterone? I'd your level low? Just asking because my FS said he would prescribe it if I wanted(he didn't think it would do anything) and that I would start taking it 5 dpo? Do you get af or do you have to stop the prog first?
Bonnie- how are you feeling? I bet awesome with that Triple Moon Spell happening tonight. Fx'd for you to catch your eggy!!


----------



## Dysan

fluffy what i read is thay bd every night through the cycle from early on is not useful and can do more damage than good because it decreases sperm count even in guys with no count issues. 
what i read that is suggested is every other day earlier and when you get a positive opk then you do every day for 3 days in a row. (assuming dh has no sperm count issues).
personally did that but continued one more extra day at the end (4 days ED after my positive opk). 
not sure if you are using opk or not consistently. if you are not or you never get a positive, then EOD is suggested. you may want to research the " sperm meets egg plan " - this is the first time i am doing it to give it a try but read it increases odds to about 40percent (not sure how true this is) i came accros the plan in a website but if you google it a lot pops up, i just browsed several sites...not sure who came up with it! 
hope this helps!


----------



## faithmum

Fluffy, last month we bd'd everyday for 7 days in a row. We were bd'g like 5 days before O, then on O and then 1 day after. It was really exhausting but I needed to just try that. I got nothing so this month we ended up doing every other day but because of circumstances we only got 3 in and that doesn't feel the best. I keep reminding myself it just takes one. 

MG - yeah I take progesterone because I'm naturally low in it. I was on it my first 2 pregnancies too but only after I got the BFP. I take it until AF arrives as it doesn't seem to be able to stop the witch. I've heard of a lot of women taking it as soon as they know they O'd to help the bean stick. Now this is only the case if you're low in it 

Dysan - I have to remember to look at that plan for next month. But hey..we're not going to need a plan next month are we girls??


----------



## Bonnie1990

good grief Fluffy---I don't think there is anything left personal on these pages! :rofl:
we hardly have come close to BD every day. first cycle we were pretty close to every other. last month we got 2 in a row but timing was off. 

today is CD10 and i am getting lots of EWCM, cervix is right and TMI---everything feels swollen & hot....idk lol 
OPK at 8am was almost postitive but lighter at 2:30 and even lighter this evening. I tend to get better OPK's in the am i guess.

starting BD tonight. :happydance:
i told DB i wanted to BD as much as possible the next 5-6 days
***his reply***:rofl: you want to BD as much as possible for the next 5000-6000 days-what are you talking about:rofl::rofl: 

I am so excited about the moon spell. it should have been completed already as there is a 5 hr difference in time. Who posted the link about the moon and fertility? if i understood it correctly your more fertile around the same moon phase as you were born in. well i looked back and was born 2 days after a full moon! how cool would that be if thats right?

Fluffly-im glad that the reading was on target with your other person. I really hope that the prediction was off because of the curiosity factor. I likes faithmums approach as it being a challenge! what day are you on? I seem to have lost track

faithmum & dysan------get the TWW warmed up for us! MG and I are right behind you!

ok-well time to shut down and kick DB off his video game and head upstairs:blush:


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie ~ you scared the pants off (no pun intended :rofl: of DB! Wishing you the best with you bd'g it sounds like the timing is great and the stars and moon are lined up for you!

So I added a maybe faulty temp into FF and ended up solidifying my crosshairs and changing my O date from CD 10 to CD 12 (CD 12 makes more sense). I added that I had ewcm one of the days but it was such a small amt. Do you think I should keep it in there? If I take it out I get the dotted crosshairs which annoy they crap out of me. 

Happy bd'g for those of you dtd and "serenity now" for those of us in the 2 ww.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Glad your crosshairs fixed. You should add your chart to your signature. 

Can't sleep.


----------



## Dysan

hi ladies! 

bonnie i hope you got some rest! 

how are all you doing?
i am 5dpo today and no symptoms at all. still little stuffy nose but almost gone. no cramps thus far...nada.
i hope you all have a great day! happy Friday!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Only got 4 hours ( yes I know that will be good in hopefully 9 months)
Was wide awake until 2am
Nothing on my mind-just wide clear awake like it was the middle of the day
Post bd I should have been zonked!

I wonder if it has to do with my moon spell. It said through the first active 24-48 I may feel in a good mood, quite excited and tingly.
Im Not tingly but almost jittery. Lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Positive OPK this afternoon. On my way home for quickie before the kids get here for the weekend!

This is the month. I just feel it!


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie1990 said:


> Positive OPK this afternoon. On my way home for quickie before the kids get here for the weekend!
> 
> This is the month. I just feel it!

@ Bonnie You go girl :) this is your month:flower:

Still no +opk yet for moi but hopefully any day now so i can have a well deserved break from bd :haha:

Nothing too exiting happening with me just relaxing in front of my fire watching telly:winkwink:

@Dysan hoping you get some positive symptoms......and that this is your month :):hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Dysan

you go Bonnie! hope you caught the egg!!! 

fluffy, no symptoms for me today. nothing at all and i was really searching for something!!! 

tomorrow is 6dpo. hoping for 10 dpo for first test and that would be next wednesday. it seems so long from now!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan- I'm right behind you! Get the TWW warmed up for me!

Fluffy- I'm not going to say I have bd warmed up for you- that just sounds wrong :rofl: so I'll keep the TWW warm for you!

Off to bed now. Must so my visualization and use my power word to top off my moon spell- now that I finally have some quiet -ahhhh

Still jealous of the fireplace fluffy!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:
 

> Positive OPK this afternoon. On my way home for quickie before the kids get here for the weekend!
> 
> This is the month. I just feel it!


Hi gang! 

Bonnie I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight and congrats on the + OPK! 

Dysan - don't worry about no symptoms. You wouldn't have any until after implantation anyway....your body has no idea yet :)

Fluffy - I hope you get your + opk soon!

Fx'd this is OUR month girls :thumbup:

AFM m- 4 dpo since my bbt chart recalculated me at O'ing on the cd 12. No symptoms at all. 

DB/F and I applied for our marriage certificate today. That's exciting. I can officially be married any day I want to now. After being married once for over 20 years I just want to do something quiet and small. In the county I live in you can get married yourselves and send in the paperwork. Weird isn't it? 

We celebrated with oysters, wine and key lime pie. Now DF is showering and I'm checking in with my girls.


----------



## Dysan

congrats faithmum! that's so exciting! when are you planning on getting married? 
i am not big on weddings, dh and i tied the knot at city hall in about 10 mins - that was almost 13 years ago our families wanted to kill us as we told them after the fact...they knew we were engaged though...and living together. they thought i was preggo (i was not)... plus we did not want kids until way later so our first came 7 years post quickie wedding. 
we did have a killer super long trip instead, since after we announced we receive $ as gift from our families! i hope you get the wedding you wish for!

btw getting married by yourselves...soooo romantic!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> congrats faithmum! that's so exciting! when are you planning on getting married?
> i am not big on weddings, dh and i tied the knot at city hall in about 10 mins - that was almost 13 years ago our families wanted to kill us as we told them after the fact...they knew we were engaged though...and living together. they thought i was preggo (i was not)... plus we did not want kids until way later so our first came 7 years post quickie wedding.
> we did have a killer super long trip instead, since after we announced we receive $ as gift from our families! i hope you get the wedding you wish for!
> 
> btw getting married by yourselves...soooo romantic!




faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Positive OPK this afternoon. On my way home for quickie before the kids get here for the weekend!
> 
> This is the month. I just feel it!
> 
> 
> Hi gang!
> 
> Bonnie I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight and congrats on the + OPK!
> 
> Dysan - don't worry about no symptoms. You wouldn't have any until after implantation anyway....your body has no idea yet :)
> 
> Fluffy - I hope you get your + opk soon!
> 
> Fx'd this is OUR month girls :thumbup:
> 
> AFM m- 4 dpo since my bbt chart recalculated me at O'ing on the cd 12. No symptoms at all.
> 
> DB/F and I applied for our marriage certificate today. That's exciting. I can officially be married any day I want to now. After being married once for over 20 years I just want to do something quiet and small. In the county I live in you can get married yourselves and send in the paperwork. Weird isn't it?
> 
> We celebrated with oysters, wine and key lime pie. Now DF is showering and I'm checking in with my girls.Click to expand...

OOhhh weddings!:wedding: How exciting...either big ones or little ones!

DB and I haven't talked about what we will do...I am sure it will just be something small and include the kids when we do.....i just have the technicality of getting my divorce final first:saywhat....silly pieces of paper! :paper::rofl: neither of us have much family to have anything big anyway.

Iv'e been seriously considering just giving up on the elements that I am fighting for in my divorce, just to be done with it and for us to move on......

oh well....anyway...wish i hadnt screwed up taking my temp so late yesterday as it was really high. today it came down but is still the highest excluding yesterday. its going to make it tough to figure out exactly when ov is/was i think but i am NOT going to let it bug me this month like it did last time. it is what it is-i cant change it now. all i can do is keep :sex: and:please: for :bfp: in the next couple of weeks

time for :coffee: and homework :comp:


----------



## faithmum

Thanks Dysan and Bonnie. After a big first wedding I just don't want to spend the money on something like that again. I'd rather us put money toward a trip of celebration with the kids. Here, all we do is sign the paper when we are ready (we don't even need an official now that we did the paperwork) and we send it in. It's strange and beautiful having it simplified. I was a wreck trying to plan every last detail at my first wedding.

Bonnie - so glad you're deciding not to worry about the temp thing. How do I make a link to my chart as part of my signature?

Off the topic but is anyone here doing pintrest? It's really cool for getting ideas for practicallyl anything. I haven't started mine yet but it looks like something to obsess over other than ttc.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Go to FF page, Sharing menu---> get code

copy the bbCode Code and then paste it to your signature

if you dont know that it is on your BnB User CP page

left menu EDIT SIGNATURE

paste in the box!


Super dark OPK this am....hope ov is tomorrow.. me being the geek i am made an excel chart of the FF intercourse timing thing. figured out how many days we will have in depending on when i ov ---god i'm a dork
if i ov tomorrow then we have 4 out of 5. :happydance: any other day will be 3 because he doesn't want to budge on tonight....:grr: gotta try to convince him otherwise!
but its still better than the last 2 months only getting 2 out of 5 days.


----------



## Bonnie1990

oh geez the time change is tonight! such an important time for my temp too....didn't even think about it until i saw this on FF page...


_Do I have to do anything special to chart my BBT when the time changes for Daylight Saving Time?

The effect of Daylight Saving Time (DST) on your temperature is usually limited to the day of the change because you adjust quite quickly. In addition, the exact effect depends strongly on your own metabolism. Some people will see no effect at all while others will see a slight change (increase or decrease). Because in general having one temperature slightly off will not change your chart interpretation, Fertility Friend's recommendation is to record your temperature as usual without correcting it in any manner. We recommend that you keep taking the temp at the same time. If you took it at 6 in the morning before the change, then take it at 6 in the morning after the change. _

I take it normally at 5 so thats going to be like taking it at 4am! yesterday got messed up and was taken at 6 and it was way off, and today was normal at 5.....
i think i should take it at 5:30 (so its like 4:30) tomorrow and then 5 on monday.....hmmm

ok-starting to obsess a tiny bit...:rofl: damn i made it this far:haha:


----------



## Dysan

yay bonnie for super dark opk! 

i meant to ask you earlier but never did, what are you studying? 

so, 6dpo today. bloody nose when cleaning nose is back ( stuffy nose is not gone after all). also, i think my boobs are a little sensitive...not sure if i am making that up or a real thing...not that sensitive to tell the difference. no cramping and definitely nor nausa or anything like that. i know it is early but looking forward to something that gives me hope!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Working on my bachelors in healthcare management. 
I am on the 20 year plan:rofl:
Plan is that I get to stay home with jr and finish school full time
8 classes left after this semester. 
Had hoped that would start in the fall-now shooting for spring semester to go full time.


----------



## Dysan

bonnie that's a great plan! you currently work in healthcare? it is a challenging field, i think! 
faithmum i do use pinterest and i love it! great for saving recipes, decorating ideas, crafts, etc. it took a while for me to get the invite when i requested one from their site. do you have one? if not, can i request for you? not sure exactly how it works i am fairly new at it.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes. I work in reimbursement in a hospital. 
It is challenging and ever changing. 

What is pinterest?


----------



## Dysan

It's an online pinboard. Pretty cool

https://www.pinterest.com/


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh goodie! Something else to distract me from homework! :rofl:


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies- Wow I've been trying to get on here for a few days now. I can't believe how fast the days are going. I hope everyone is doing well.
Faithmum- congrats! That is so great. Dh and I got married last Aug.6th in Maui. It was sooo romantic just the 2 of us. I would highly recommend it. Dh is so funny too he wanted to wait until we were married to ttc! I convinced him to try the month but he was pretty adamant about it.
Bonnie- we are totally in sync here. I had a pos opk this afternoon as well!!Watch out dh here I come!!I'll talk more tomorrow. Don't stress too much about the temp you will be able to figure it out.
Good night all


----------



## Fluffy83

Hello ladies :)

How are we all? I haven't had the chance to get online over the past few days as I've had a busy weekend! Bonnie my breaking dawn arrived yesterday and had planned to watch it but I had a charity night to go to last night!

Anyway this morning finally got my smiley face on the clearblue digi and didn't bd last night :( but as long as I bd over the next 36-48 hours according to the instructions! I'm still not sure if I should have bd last night.....oh this confusion lol!

Do you all have the time change this weekend? Just noticed that on your posts! It's funny the time difference between us all! Our time change is always at the end of march! 
Will check in later to see how u all are :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy. No time for breaking dawn! Must bd lol
Yes we changed our clocks last night. Lost an hour of sleep and went to bed almost 3 hours later. 

Yeah for your positive! Fx'd for catching the eggy!

How is everyone else? 

Mg-we are so on the same cycle! I am pretty sure I will ov today. Had left side pains and a feling of fullness in lower abdomen starting yesterday afternoon. Temp dropped this morning. So I am hoping for a big jump tomoorow. Bd tonight and tomorrow again. If I ov today we will have hit 4 out of 5 peak days and the past two cycles we only hit 2! 

Taking the dog to her first day of basic obedience training and then we are all going on a big walk.


----------



## Dysan

good morning ladies! just "passing by" to say hi! 
7dpo today. nothing to report! cant wait for wednesday to start my testsing! 
hope you all have a great Sunday!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies, hope all had a nice weekend. Was my ds's first birthday party yesterday and I think it was a big success! Unfortunately, he had been sick a week ago and gave it to me, and I've been horribly sick all this week and started an antibiotic finally today. Felt like crud for the party but think everyone else enjoyed it. 

As for our ttc run this month, I was so desperately in need of cold meds this week that i broke my own rule and tested early, about cd22/8 dpo. I used a FRER and it was negative, without even a hint of a line. So I took that as permission to dive into the cold meds, but think I was too late and now have a sinus infection and bronchitis. :wacko: sigh, oh well. I will test again if AF doesn't show this week as expected, but I think we are probably out for this month. The good news is I'm on a 26 day cycle, so I can try again shortly. 

Hugs and baby dust to all! :hugs:


----------



## Fluffy83

Rottpaw sorry to hear youve been unwell :( dont give up hope yet.....its not over until :witch: arrives! Good to hear youre being positive too :)

Bonnie im inbetween decisions......edward cullen or bd lol!!!! Maybe both at the same time........lol!!

Was feeling bad earlier that ive bd every night except last night but going by the 'instructions' in my opk i must bd for the next 2 days so tonight and tomorrow :) i cant remember it ever being as complicated with my other 2!! But hopefully itll go my way this month :)

:dust:


----------



## faithmum

Oh Fluffy - You're in a dilemma alright. Let Edward take care of getting you in the right state of mind then let out the wild woman for bd'g. 

Fluffy, MG and Bonnie it sounds like all you girls are in synch. I'm sending your eggies all kinds of love. 

Bonnie - thanks for the instructions for the signature. I will have to work on that today. I had 7 teenage girls over last night. We just wrapped up so ahhh....I can breathe. You were cracking me up about your obsession over temping. I think I understood what you cut and pasted as just temp as if it were the same time as you usually do because you adjust quickly. Is that what you ended up doing? 

Rottpaw - I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. Don't even consider yourself out yet though. 8 dpo is way too early. Those birthday parties have a way of taking it out of you too eh? 

MG - Maui would be a gorgeously perfect spot for a wedding. We went there last year with the kids and I fell in love with it. I even jumped off a 30 foot cliff with my kids. That was insane. I love scuba diving but there you can see everything with just snorkel gear. Que Romantico!!

Dysan - I'm right there with you - I think today I'm 6 dpo (I have to get on FF and enter info from the last 3 days). I don't have any symptoms yet. I was just praying for a sign today - maybe a little implantation bleeding? I will let you know if I get enlightened. 

Yes - you all have to join pintrest. Thanks for the invite Dysan - I joined a few weeks ago but haven't had time to get anything going yet. From what I can tell it's a much needed 2ww diversion so you other girls have GOT to join. If you need invites let us know and we can send you one. I've got to figure out how to use it but everybody I know who is on it raves about it. 

March is a great month girls - come on BFPs!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Oh Fluffy - You're in a dilemma alright. Let Edward take care of getting you in the right state of mind then let out the wild woman for bd'g.
> 
> Fluffy, MG and Bonnie it sounds like all you girls are in synch. I'm sending your eggies all kinds of love.
> 
> Bonnie - thanks for the instructions for the signature. I will have to work on that today. I had 7 teenage girls over last night. We just wrapped up so ahhh....I can breathe. You were cracking me up about your obsession over temping. I think I understood what you cut and pasted as just temp as if it were the same time as you usually do because you adjust quickly. Is that what you ended up doing?
> 
> Rottpaw - I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. Don't even consider yourself out yet though. 8 dpo is way too early. Those birthday parties have a way of taking it out of you too eh?
> 
> MG - Maui would be a gorgeously perfect spot for a wedding. We went there last year with the kids and I fell in love with it. I even jumped off a 30 foot cliff with my kids. That was insane. I love scuba diving but there you can see everything with just snorkel gear. Que Romantico!!
> 
> Dysan - I'm right there with you - I think today I'm 6 dpo (I have to get on FF and enter info from the last 3 days). I don't have any symptoms yet. I was just praying for a sign today - maybe a little implantation bleeding? I will let you know if I get enlightened.
> 
> Yes - you all have to join pintrest. Thanks for the invite Dysan - I joined a few weeks ago but haven't had time to get anything going yet. From what I can tell it's a much needed 2ww diversion so you other girls have GOT to join. If you need invites let us know and we can send you one. I've got to figure out how to use it but everybody I know who is on it raves about it.
> 
> March is a great month girls - come on BFPs!!!:happydance::happydance:

Wow 7 teenagers!! That's crazy. I don't know how you do it:shrug: I agree with you that March is an awesome month. I think the odds are that at least 1 of us will get our BfP:thumbup: hopefully it will be all of us:hugs::hugs:
Maui was so romantic, I'm hoping we will get there for our first anniversary! I hope you start feeling some symptoms soon but you know a lot of women on here have had their BFP without any symptoms:shrug:

Bonnie- sounds like you were on it this cycle girl:thumbup: That's awesome by tomorrow you will be able to sit back on the tww and feel confident that you did everything you could to make it possible:thumbup: I'm hoping for a spike tomorrow as well. Feeling O pains today. I think we are similar too we will hit 4 out of 5 days if we bd tomorrow. I was able to convince dh to bd this morning already:winkwink: not sure if it makes a difference? Maybe it's better to waits the 24 hours in between and we bd'd last night too:shrug: hope you had a good walk:flower:

Fluffy- I wouldn't worry abut not bd'ing last night. Remember it only takes 1 sperm. It's so easy to meet caught up in schedules and it drives me crazy:wacko:

Dysan- have my Fx'd for you. Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

The time change recommendation was to test at your normal wake up time and to make any adjustments. Because it was so close to ov I was thinking I'd set alarm for a half hour earlier (4:30) and temp just so it wasn't a a whole hour off. By the time I got home and went to bed it was almost 11:30 and still to loose an hour so I decided screw it-no alarm. If I wake up I'll take if not oh well. Well I woke at 4:30! That is a half hour past what would have been my normal wake up. Glad it was down. 5 am tomorrow like normal. 

So bd tonight and quickly after work tomorrow then I can relax into the TWW. Barely positive opk this am so surge is complete. Some ov pains ans still a feeling of fullness today. Sounds funny---relax in TWW! I might not even temp! How crazy!

Went for a 3.5 mile walk/hike at The Vanderbilt Estate along the Hudson River. It was a beautiful 60 degrees and sunny. 4 more of the Hyde Park trails (FDR, Mills, Valkill, Norrie, ect) and we get Historic Healthy Walk patches. DB and the chillen have many-it will be my first. There is a new one each year. 

I'll take an invite to pinterest and check it out. I really should totally immerse myself in school these next few weeks. Semester ends at the end of April, not May like I thought. 

7 teenagers-bless you!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie - you've inspired me to get out and at least go for a walk today. Especially since I've been eating left over Pringles and M&Ms. I will gladly send you an invite for pintrest. Once I get on it I'll figure out how to do the invites. 

MG - You're so right about the symptoms sometimes not being around until BFP. So many months I could have sworn I was preggo and the 1 month I didn't pay attention at all and forgot all about it I ended up with a BFP. By the way great job on the timing for both of you :thumbup:


----------



## faithmum

Hi there - I added my chart to my signature but I'm not seeing my signature pop up. Is there a trick? I saved the changes.

****Nevermind - there it is. Thanks for the instructions B.


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Hi there - I added my chart to my signature but I'm not seeing my signature pop up. Is there a trick? I saved the changes.
> 
> ****Nevermind - there it is. Thanks for the instructions B.

Love the quote!:winkwink: sounds like you are upbeat and relaxed that is the best way. My TCM doctor said that your emotions can play a huge role in whether you get your BFP or not:wacko: I know I have my bad days but I'm really trying to stay positive. :hugs:

Bonnie- good job on the walk today. I went for a walk/ jog with dh this am but really easy. We try to do something every day:flower:
Soon you and me in the tww:hugs:


----------



## Fluffy83

Morning ladies :)

Ok I'm soooo frustrated this morning......and really need some good positive feedback please!
Bd last night and myself and dh had good intentions to get a quickie in this morning lol tmi but I'm on a roll ladies......not that often it happens :haha:
Anyway we had to call it to an abrupt end as the kids got up and it's a school morning so it wasnt to happen :(
I still have a good strong positive opk this morning too and am sure that this is my ov day due to the mild cramping on my left side and cm!!!!
If I bd tonight do you think I'm still in with a chance??? I'm praying my fertile window is still open......trying not to completely stress over it but it's darn hard!!! Grrrr :(

Anyway on a lighter note Edward Cullen was a delight to my eyes and if nothing else I enjoyed the movie......:)

Thanks for listening to my frustration ladies......seriously if I didn't have this site to come on to and release my feelings I'd go crazy!! Thanks :)
:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Frustrated in more ways than one I hear! :rofl:
Laughing with you not at you fluffy dear!
Bd tonight---you should
Be fine. Can even go for the day after ov too!

Afm-OPK was neg last night. Bd last night and planned agin this afternoon as soon as I get home from work before kids arrive.
I really thought I ov yesterday but temp only budged a tiny bit? Maybe later in day-not enough progesterone yet? Idk

Feel off since last night. Very shaky almost like low blood sugar or something. Still this am too. Skipped gym. Maybe time change is starting to affect me?

Well I THINK I am now dpo1 whoo whoo

Oh and Edward....ahhhh. Were you dissapointed there was only one shirtless scene for Jacob? How about that ending!


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie thank you :) you have made me laugh!!!! Yes frustrated in many many wonderful ways today lol! Is it not really really early with you now?? Do you usually be up at this time lol!!
I have a positive opk y'day too but feeling a bit more uncomfortable today so I'm more than sure today is ov day :)

Ahhh Edward....mmm mmm mmmmmmmm :) hadn't seen if since it came out in the cinema last November and it didn't disappoint.....I wish when I woke up I'd look perfect like bella lol......

Thanks bonnie for your input....I'm hopefully still in with a chance tonight then whoo hoo :)
Have a nice day :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm up at 5 most days. 6 like today if I'm bad and skipping gym!

On my way to work now...ugh Monday's!


----------



## Fluffy83

Awww Monday's!!! :( have a nice day at work!! Prob chat to you on here laters :) :)


----------



## faithmum

Woo Hoo Bonnie and Fluffy! You ladies got some extreme sport bd'g going on! 

Fluffy I think you are just fine waiting til tonight. You have those little swimmers up there already and then by waiting for tonight you can give the man a chance to build up the troops. Speaking of....he's quite a trooper with the bd schedule eh? 

Bonnie - I have noticed I have to be really careful when I take the CoQ10 because it can cause a drop in blood sugars. I try to take it with a hearty meal. Sometimes waiting until lunch because my breakfast is usually too light. 

We've got the 2 ww warmed up for you!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks for that on the coq10!
I did take them right before bed becuase I kept forgetting all day. I was already feeling shaky so I bet that added to it. I had an instant breakfast shake as soon as I got up which I never do and it helped. But I remember feeling that way when I woke at 5 and temped. That's why I rolled back over and skipped the gym. I usually take it between breakfast an lunch unless I remember on the drive in. 

So I looked back on my charts and once I did have a small temp increase the day after ov so we shall see tomorrow. For giggles I forced ff to mark ov as cd 13 and got a high on the intercourse timing! Whoo hoo!

MG-how's it going?

Bring on the TWW!


----------



## Dysan

hi ladies,

wanted to let you know that I gave in and tested this am and BFN as totally expected. I am 8dpo and I know that some get BFP at this stage so that little fact got the best of me. 
I only have the wondfo tests not those other super sensitive ones - although I read that the wondfo may be really sensitive too..

I will come back to read the posts a little later. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dont let it get you down dylan-it's still WAY early!


----------



## faithmum

Dysan said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> wanted to let you know that I gave in and tested this am and BFN as totally expected. I am 8dpo and I know that some get BFP at this stage so that little fact got the best of me.
> I only have the wondfo tests not those other super sensitive ones - although I read that the wondfo may be really sensitive too..
> 
> I will come back to read the posts a little later.
> Have a great day!


Dysan, Dysan, Dysan.....why do we do that to ourselves? I am SO guilty of testing early and then being sad for at least a few hours of the day. 8 days is so so early and according to FF only 15% of tests show a + before 9 dpo. I'm with you in the 2ww darlin' - 7 dpo for me. Wanna make a deal to not pee on anything until 12 dpo? Here's some info on when we can realistically expect a good reading 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html

I always have to read about this after I get a negative so I hope this helps. 

Baby dust to you sister. :dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Laughing so hard right now!

A NO POAS Pact!

:rofl::rofl:

I love it!


----------



## faithmum

Hi Bonnie - whatever it takes right? 

I was doing a little research about coq10 and saw this link. I sure hope it boosts our eggies girl!:thumbup:

https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/high-fsh-premature-ovarian-failure/684720-coq10.html

What do you think?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Whatever it takes!

Ok...so I stepped of the elevator to go to the cafeteria for lunch and got a bit dizzy and said hmm... OMG don't even start this now! Barely DPO you nuthead!:haha:

I think that is the same study I read when I was debating the coq10.

How much ate you taking? I am taking 600/day


----------



## faithmum

Hey B - Are you eating enough girl? 

I am taking 600 mg daily but all in one tablet. I read a few places that it's better to take it a few times a day for better absorption...I dunno. If I have to take anything twice chances are I will forget the second time around.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I think I just got off the elevator to fast lol
And still adjusting to the time change. We had a big walk and dinner was "earlier". 
I also take 600. Mine are 200mg soft gels and I looked and they do have rice bran oil. Also-I'm the same way-take it all at once as I'm lucky to remember that.


----------



## Fluffy83

Morning ladies!
Tried to get on here last night but the site was down so I'm glad to see it back up and running today :)
How is everyone?
Dysan we are all the same when it comes to poas lol! 8 dpo is early although knowing my poas addiction I know how it feels.......I'm going to try.....emphasis on the 'TRY' not to test until 10dpo &#128534;yeah rite who am I kidding!!!

Well I'm officially on the dpo road now :haha: D-day 24th of the month and I'm hoping it doesn't drag &#128561;!!

Bonnie remember I said I was going to try the tonic, geritol.....well it arrived on Saturday morning! It was sent from the US and I got the package which smelt kinda funny and wey hey when I opened it I was nearly sick......darn bottle had been crushed in transit and the contents inside the envelope!!!! Omg it was foul the contents resembled thick gravy and the smell made me gag......so into the bin it did go! Yukkkkk lol!

Anyhows no tonic for me :) and let the 2WW commence &#128080;
:dust: to all you ladies


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh right with you on the TRY to wait to 10dpo. Those sticks and the calendar taunt me!
Well I think I'm 2dpo-just waiting for ff to drop the crosshairs then i think im taking a temping break for the rest of the cycle. Let the TWW commence. 

Last night was my last scheduled bd session. Was supposed to be after work-walked in and DB said let wait till later so we don't have to rush. Later I was all preeseed and even located a stray softcup and he climes in bed and said not gonna happen. Too tired myself to argue. Then he asked if there was a way to narrow down my fertile time more-sigh

If we need another cycle I'll narrow it down to days 13-15 and he can't say no at all! Haha I get them all!

Sorry about your tonic-sounds like your better off though!
Hope you can get your money back at least

Missed you all yesterday! Bnb should really warn us of these things!


----------



## Fluffy83

Oh bonnie your db sounds a bit like me!! Tonight should finish the compulsory bd for us lol......god I make it sound like a chore lol!

Yeah it was so strange not being able to get on to the site and was happy to see everyone again :)


----------



## Dysan

Good morning ladies,
I was also trying to get here yesterday but the site was done all afternoon!

Faithmum, I AM IN! It is a pact! I had all intentions of testing this am with FMU but woke up so sleepy that I forgot and went to pee. I take it as a sign that I need to stop the madness and wait more time and I think that 12 dpo is a great plan. That would be Friday for me.
It is crazy what a BFN can do to our heads. I was thinking all day of how I may not get pregnant at all and I will not be as lucky the third time around. All because I got a BFN at 8 dpo. So negative!!!!!!!!!! No more&#8230;

Fluffy welcome to the 2ww! I hope it goes fast for you. Last week was not too bad for me but this week seems never-ending. 

Bonnie are you 1 dpo today or still BD? 

Marathongirl how are you doing? All the other ladies?


Today I am 9dpo (well, that&#8217;s what I think at least &#8211; I don&#8217;t temp so can&#8217;t tell for sure). AF due on Sunday. No pregnancy symptoms for past 2 days for me. Nada. 
The only things out of the ordinary: I still have a stuffy nose. Nothing major but enough to be bothersome and it feels more like allergy type of stuffy nose. Also, I was really moody yesterday. In the evening, hubby pointed out how moody I was (he never does even if I am moody due to AF coming). I am thinking that it has more to do with the fact that I was a bit negative about the BFN than anything else.


I am feeling positive today! Hope you ladies have a great day.


----------



## Dysan

Sorry, TMI - I forgot to mentiont that I also still have soft stools.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Good morning ladies,
> I was also trying to get here yesterday but the site was done all afternoon!
> 
> Faithmum, I AM IN! It is a pact! I had all intentions of testing this am with FMU but woke up so sleepy that I forgot and went to pee. I take it as a sign that I need to stop the madness and wait more time and I think that 12 dpo is a great plan. That would be Friday for me.
> It is crazy what a BFN can do to our heads. I was thinking all day of how I may not get pregnant at all and I will not be as lucky the third time around. All because I got a BFN at 8 dpo. So negative!!!!!!!!!! No more
> 
> Fluffy welcome to the 2ww! I hope it goes fast for you. Last week was not too bad for me but this week seems never-ending.
> 
> Bonnie are you 1 dpo today or still BD?
> 
> Marathongirl how are you doing? All the other ladies?
> 
> 
> Today I am 9dpo (well, thats what I think at least  I dont temp so cant tell for sure). AF due on Sunday. No pregnancy symptoms for past 2 days for me. Nada.
> The only things out of the ordinary: I still have a stuffy nose. Nothing major but enough to be bothersome and it feels more like allergy type of stuffy nose. Also, I was really moody yesterday. In the evening, hubby pointed out how moody I was (he never does even if I am moody due to AF coming). I am thinking that it has more to do with the fact that I was a bit negative about the BFN than anything else.
> 
> 
> I am feeling positive today! Hope you ladies have a great day.

I'm in the TWW. 2dpo. Gonna try to hold out to at least 10 dpo to test but I have a fresh pack of 10 sensitive tests mocking me:haha::rofl:
Stupidly already ss. Cramps this morning :dohh::dohh:

I'm feeling positive too! Hopefully we get a positive in return!


----------



## faithmum

Dysan - SO happy you are in with me! I need to be held accountable otherwise I will do the same thing and test too early and then get depressed/obsessed over it. Afterall if we have our BFPs that's a gift and we will have all kinds of time to relish in that moment. If we don't though - at least we still have a few more days we can relish in the possibility. And with a false negative we lose both ways. So - here's to waiting it out. :coffee::paper:

Bonnie - I want to kick your DBs butt! Have you told him about your posse here? Actually I think you've done a great job getting all your bd'g in at the right times this month! 

Fluffy - I'm with you regarding bd'ing sometimes. Some nights it takes everything I have to muster the energy. My DF is an awesome guy and great lover but it's the energy...I'm just zapped at night. :sleep:

MG - you should be in the 2ww as well....we've got it warmed up for y'all. 

AFM - my DS13 was SO horrible last night and I really really lost my cool with him. I ended up swearing which I never do so I feel crappy today. He is SO defiant right now. I actually followed him in my car and made him run 2 miles in the dark last night because I figured if he had the energy to talk to me the way he did ... then we needed to do burn a little on the pavement. :grr: I'm going to look for a possible summer 'boot camp' for him since his defiance has been going on now for years and years. He's starting to get big too so - I don't know. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. I've got a DS14 who couldn't be sweeter, kinder and more caring. Thanks for the venting. 

Well ladies - I am feeling really positive about this month. Even if it's not for me...I know we are going to see some BFPs!!


----------



## Haleyboysmom

I am also TTC #3. I have a 15 yo step-son, 10 yo bio son, and 8 yo bio son. My husband and I married in May of '11 and have been trying since then to conceive. In August of '11 I was put on Clomid 50 mg's for 6 months, with no success after the first 3 months I had my tubes checked and they were clear. DH count is 22 mill but motility is 90% and 85% were normal shaped so doctor said there is nothing standing in our way but still no luck. 

I finished my last round of Clomid in February (took feb 18th thru the 23rd) and was due to ovulate feb 28th thru March 3rd. Took a preg test on March 8th and it was negative and not sure why I did because I'm sure it was to early but had calculations wrong. I am due to start my period today but not really feeling symptoms of period. My breasts are extremely tender (which happened when I was pregnant but when I have period), and I have had some bouts with severe abdominal cramping on the left side and a dull pain below my abdomen but do not want to take another test of fear that it will be negative.

I didn't have any problems conceiving with my ex-husband but I was also much younger then and per my gyn doc I was ovulating before the Clomid just wasn't regular. I just spoke with nurse at gyn doc office and she relayed to me that doc said that if I wasn't pregnant this time he would be referring me to a specialist. I'm not really sure I have an understanding of what will happen next but also not sure if insurance will cover it either and if we have to pay cash it will depend on how much $$ it will cost before I will know if I can do it.

Feeling a bit depressed and frustrated right now. I get very confused on Clomid as to when I should test because it makes my cycle a bit longer than it was before. If anyone has had a similar instance or anything they can share with me I would really appreciate it.

P.S. I love the "baby dust to you"! That is so cute! I am not great with the lingo on here but am trying to learn ;)

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Bonnie1990

Welcome Jenny. 
I can't speak on clomid at all. I am in my 3rd month ttc#3 and never had issues in the past...but like you say I was younger than 18 years younger! Lol. I'm the grandma of the group! (literally-my ds is almost 20 and has a 3 1/2 month old ds!) 
I also haven't even been to my regular gyn yet in regards to TTC. We figured if we went 6 months without conceiving then we would worry. I'm thinking I should maybe do some basic checks sooner though-idk. 

Well baby dust to you and you'll pick up on the lingo quick enough!:dust:


----------



## faithmum

Welcome Haleyboysmom! 

Hopefully you will get a BFP (that's lingo for big fat positive) this month girl. We've termed March the Magic March month and I'd love to see you get yours! 

I can't comment on clomid but I know there are so many women with great stories to share and certainly you will find plenty similar to yours. 

Are you doing ovulation predictor tests? Are you temping? Bonnie turned me onto to taking temps and it has helped me pin point when I ovulated and therefore it has helped me predict for future months. The OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) are helpful too but can make one a little crazy. 

I am 45 and ttc #4. I have a set of twins (boy and girl) who just turned 13 and a son who is 14. #4 will be with my fiance who is 49 and has never had children but would LOVE one. I fell preggo while ttc last year but m/c. I took a longish break and have been trying again for the past 4 or 5 months. 

I'm happy you're here and I look forward to learning more about you!

Baby dust to you :dust::dust:


----------



## Haleyboysmom

Thank you for responding, it's nice sharing things with women that are going thru the same thing. Most of the people that I work with think that I'm crazy for wanting to have another baby but it's a feeling that I've not been able to get over. I never could get my tubes tied because I knew that I wanted more children just didn't know I would be this age when the opportunity presented itself :)

Baby dust to you!

Jenny


----------



## Dysan

Faithmum I am actually excited about waiting to test. I figured that by 12 dpo I should get a nice, loud line with an early result test&#8230;and if I don&#8217;t, I will pretty much know that I am out. Just one day of negativity and move on. Last month was nuts, I was testing daily from early on and every negative was such a downer. I will keep my hopes up until then &#8211; no negativity necessary &#61514; 

Bonnie that&#8217;s awesome 2WW too! Are we all in the 2WW now?

Jenny Welcome! I hope this is your month and that you can share a BFP (Big Fat Positive) with us within the next couple of days. 
Sorry about your difficulty times with your DS13. I can&#8217;t help as I only have little ones and did not have to deal with that yet, but all I can say is that I am terrified of teenage years because I was absolutely awful then ! I wish you good luck and patience! I know that he will turn around. All you can do is keep being a loving and supporting mom to him.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi ladies and welcome Jenny :)

Cant believe the site was down this evening aswell! I had meant to ask if most of ladies live in the US? Im hoping i have a little bit of the good old irish luck with me this month :haha:

@bonnie laughing at the " im the granda of the group" :haha::haha:

@Faithmum im glad to hear someone else agrees with me about the bd situation lol.......im actually looking forward to having a break :haha:

@dysan fx'd for you........so hoping you get your :bfp: very soon!!

Ok ladies its time for bed for me but i will check in again tomorrow.........goodnight :flower:

Baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

hi everyone--i see we are back up and running AGAIN!

im not gonna make a long post-feeling out of it still-i think that i should back off the coq10 a [email protected] think it is screwing with my blood sugar...

well dpo2 and I managed not to POAS!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

tty all tomorrow!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> hi everyone--i see we are back up and running AGAIN!
> 
> im not gonna make a long post-feeling out of it still-i think that i should back off the coq10 a [email protected] think it is screwing with my blood sugar...
> 
> well dpo2 and I managed not to POAS!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> tty all tomorrow!

Ok I am just going to make this quick as I have written 2 long posts in the past 2 days and neither one of them has gone through? I know it was down but it allowed me later to go on and write but nothing....


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone--i see we are back up and running AGAIN!
> 
> im not gonna make a long post-feeling out of it still-i think that i should back off the coq10 a [email protected] think it is screwing with my blood sugar...
> 
> well dpo2 and I managed not to POAS!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> tty all tomorrow!
> 
> Ok I am just going to make this quick as I have written 2 long posts in the past 2 days and neither one of them has gone through? I know it was down but it allowed me later to go on and write but nothing....Click to expand...

Well that's annoying!


----------



## marathongirl

Oh yay it worked! Glad to be back! Also on the tww! Not sure if I'm 1 or 2 dpo?? Had a really bad wind storm yesterday that knocked the power out so alarm didn't go off. Of course the most important day, hoping to see the spike and all....
So I take my temp 1/2 hour later and I have to get up to get a flashlight to see it, it's 97.1 not what I was expecting. Go back to bed and try again 5 mins later and it's 97.6??? I didn't move more than about 10 steps all together. I'm thinking that I put my thermometer in my mouth wrong the first time? I'm going with the 2nd temp. I think I o'd 2 days ago but I'm sure FF will say that I o'd yesterday. Any thoughts ladies?

Excited for you to test Dysan and Faithmum!! Thanks for warming up the tww for the rest of us!! I agree with you guys about the testing early I can't do it because I don't want to deal with the disappointment. I usually wait until at least 11 dpo.
Bonnie- maybe you are tired from the time change? I am exhausted today, barely functioning at 50%. I swear it's the time change and all the bd'ing!!!
My dh shocked me yesterday with not wanting to go for his run in the am and wanting to be instead! I was like "ok" it's one of our days!!


----------



## Dysan

hi ladies, sitting here, cramping a little bit and wanting to go to bed to get 8 good hours but not feeling very sleepy. 

fluffy, i know what you mean about bd... dh and i have been on a break since last week...hahaha...i told him that soon enough we'll probably start our marathon again so we need to gather our strenght.

hope you all have a good night.


----------



## Fluffy83

Morning ladies!

MG i am 2dpo also, like yourself i was unsure using my opk when i ov exactly but on monday i had mild ov cramping so im going on that day as ov day :)
Nervous & exited for this months 2ww and fx'd that this could be my month :)

Anyway my housework requires attention now but ill check in later on :)

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Morning...ff is getting on my nerves!
Roasted all night with a warm blanket so I knew temp spiked good. Sure enough 97.95. Ff still didn't give be crosshairs in research mode. Had to force it to OPK mode again. Who the bleep knows what out bodies do! 
Slept crapy again. Yes time change is messing with me still. This year they have hit me hard. Woke up starving and just had a carnation instant breakfast. I still think I need to reduce the coq10 and will drop t to only one cap today

Ok mg & fluffy. It's on us now I think or did I miss someone? I'm still not fully awake. Must get in the shower now. I will check in later. 

Fx'd dysan!


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies had comp problems wouldn't let me post

can i get in on the no poas pact,although think i will break it as only 6 dpo and poas already lol

fluffy, fx for this month for all of us

bonnie, how do i get my chart on here i can only get the round graph on,whats difference in opk and reaearch mode only started using tt this month

welcome jenny

dysan, hope u managed to get a decent sleep

marathon girl,does getting up to take a pee effect your temps much (upto now managed to hold on till after temp took but always desperate for loo in a morning)

AFM, i got my crosshairs this morning and am 6 dpo today and already poas lol,i got positive opks on cd14,15 and 16 and ff picked up on cd 14 as ov date,still not got peak on cbfm and running out of sticks (been reading high since cd 8)as for bding i have to fight dh of everyday and tell him he needs to have a good supply of :spermy: for fertile days lol.


----------



## Bonnie1990

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies had comp problems wouldn't let me post
> 
> can i get in on the no poas pact,although think i will break it as only 6 dpo and poas already lol
> 
> fluffy, fx for this month for all of us
> 
> bonnie, how do i get my chart on here i can only get the round graph on,whats difference in opk and reaearch mode only started using tt this month
> 
> welcome jenny
> 
> dysan, hope u managed to get a decent sleep
> 
> marathon girl,does getting up to take a pee effect your temps much (upto now managed to hold on till after temp took but always desperate for loo in a morning)
> 
> AFM, i got my crosshairs this morning and am 6 dpo today and already poas lol,i got positive opks on cd14,15 and 16 and ff picked up on cd 14 as ov date,still not got peak on cbfm and running out of sticks (been reading high since cd 8)as for bding i have to fight dh of everyday and tell him he needs to have a good supply of :spermy: for fertile days lol.

For the chart-
Go to ff page-->sharing (top menus)-->get code
Copy the "bbCode Code" that is in the box. 
Go to you control panel on BnB. Click edit signature of left menus. 
Paste code into box and save changes. 
Should be all set!

I am usually up a few times a night to pee too. Unless it is really close to my temp time I don't worry about it. I have never noticed a difference. I have on occasion held it if it was only an hour or so until temp time.


----------



## Dysan

Good morning ladies,

10 dpo today. Cramps are gone (i think). My mind is playing tricks on me: I had an extremely vivid dream last night that I got BFP. So obsessed with it...Friday can't come soon enough for me. I had similar dream last cycle and I was actually not pregnant so I can't read anything into that other than obsession. Still have minor stuffy nose. Nothing else otherwise!

So looking ahead when we are actually pregnant...do you girls plan on telling you kids right away? I am thinking that this time I will probably wait until the first trimester is over or we get the ultrasound screening that we get here between 11 and 14 weeks - to let my little ones and everyone else know. Last two times I pretty much told most of my close friends and family a couple of weeks after finding out (maybe by 7 weeks) but I think that this time around I probably will be more cautious even with close friends and family (except my mom/dad). 

Also, are you planning on finding out the gender this time around? I am on the fence on that one. I honestly do not care what gender my third is so I thought that it may be a nice surprise (we found out via ultrasound with our previous 2). The only thing that I liked doing in my previous pregnancies was talk to the baby and call them by name and such...without finding out, that would be so different. 

Hope the questions give you a nice fun distraction!
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

What an awesome diversion dysan!

We plan on waiting to tell the kids until after the first tri. I personally have never experienced a mc but they have been through 2 with their mom and DB. With age a factor I want to be as sure as possible there are no issues. I know it's a sensitive subject and I haven't seen anything on here about it, but I honestly don't think I could or would continue if there were any major problems. I know that may sound selfish and maybe my thoughts would be different in the real situation but right now that's where I am at. 

Gender now that's a tough one too. I did not find out with either of my other two. We are hoping for a boy to have a junior. I think it would be easier to know and plan but it also half the fun not knowing! There are so few true surprises left in life! So that one I am torn...it will probably be a last minute decision! 

I hope I have not offended anyone with the above.


----------



## faithmum

Hi Girls!! 

B & B shutting down could cause mass hysteria so they should be more careful about notifying us!!

So many comments I wanted to make but I'm at work so I've got to be brief.

Alin3boys - Join the pac! We are tempting to stay as sane :rofl::rofl: and positive this month! 

Dysan - I LOVE that you're having such beautifully vivid dreams. I know our bodie's know things long before our brains figure it out. 

Bonnie - Thanks so much for that help on FF. That is so frustrating when FF does that - but I am sure you Bd'd at the right time girl. One thing I wanted to mention that may help with your blood sugar is ditching the instant breakfast. I have hypoglycemia so I have to be really careful about the glycemic loads of everything I eat/drink. Those are really hard on your blood sugar (unless you're doing a sugar-free version) and will cause a rapid spike followed by a pronouned BS decrease. If can, have some solid protein like a hard boiled egg, greek yogurt or even a tablespoon of peanut butter with it. That will help slow the digestion and therefor slow the entry into your bloodstream. It might sound counterintuitive to losing weight but it will actually help your appetite. Hope that helped and wasn't unwelcome advise - :flower:
The other thing I've read about CoQ10 is that taking smaller doses a few times a day increases absorption and probably has less effect on your BS. 

MG - I had B&B do the same thing to me when I responded and lost all of it. Arggh that was frustrating. I've done the same thing with taking temps. I have taken one and then another right after without even moving and it has been higher. Sometimes I wonder if I was sleeping with my mouth open ?? I know FF tells you take the first one but when that has happened and the second one is the same as my normal reading (around 98.2) I take the second. 

Fluffy - welcome to the 2ww and glad you had some nice positive signs around ovulation. I didn't have any signs this month other than my temp increasing :growlmad:


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> What an awesome diversion dysan!
> 
> We plan on waiting to tell the kids until after the first tri. I personally have never experienced a mc but they have been through 2 with their mom and DB. With age a factor I want to be as sure as possible there are no issues. I know it's a sensitive subject and I haven't seen anything on here about it, but I honestly don't think I could or would continue if there were any major problems. I know that may sound selfish and maybe my thoughts would be different in the real situation but right now that's where I am at.
> 
> Gender now that's a tough one too. I did not find out with either of my other two. We are hoping for a boy to have a junior. I think it would be easier to know and plan but it also half the fun not knowing! There are so few true surprises left in life! So that one I am torn...it will probably be a last minute decision!
> 
> I hope I have not offended anyone with the above.

You're right - what a great diversion Dysan!

I am going to wait until the second trimester to tell my kids but I'll tell my sister. I would love to tell the kids right away especially my daughter who has been begging me for years to have another baby. She wants me to adopt a baby from Haiti! Has it all planned out for me! Many adoption agencies have an age cut off of 45 - can you believe that madness?? I am a way better mom than I was at 30. 

I like the idea of the surprise for sure. I was surprised with my first but not with the twins. I have turned into a bit of a planner so I would kind of like to know at this point. 

No offense here darlin' :flower::flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Hi Girls!!
> 
> B & B shutting down could cause mass hysteria so they should be more careful about notifying us!!
> 
> So many comments I wanted to make but I'm at work so I've got to be brief.
> 
> Alin3boys - Join the pac! We are tempting to stay as sane :rofl::rofl: and positive this month!
> 
> Dysan - I LOVE that you're having such beautifully vivid dreams. I know our bodie's know things long before our brains figure it out.
> 
> Bonnie - Thanks so much for that help on FF. That is so frustrating when FF does that - but I am sure you Bd'd at the right time girl. One thing I wanted to mention that may help with your blood sugar is ditching the instant breakfast. I have hypoglycemia so I have to be really careful about the glycemic loads of everything I eat/drink. Those are really hard on your blood sugar (unless you're doing a sugar-free version) and will cause a rapid spike followed by a pronouned BS decrease. If can, have some solid protein like a hard boiled egg, greek yogurt or even a tablespoon of peanut butter with it. That will help slow the digestion and therefor slow the entry into your bloodstream. It might sound counterintuitive to losing weight but it will actually help your appetite. Hope that helped and wasn't unwelcome advise - :flower:
> The other thing I've read about CoQ10 is that taking smaller doses a few times a day increases absorption and probably has less effect on your BS.
> 
> MG - I had B&B do the same thing to me when I responded and lost all of it. Arggh that was frustrating. I've done the same thing with taking temps. I have taken one and then another right after without even moving and it has been higher. Sometimes I wonder if I was sleeping with my mouth open ?? I know FF tells you take the first one but when that has happened and the second one is the same as my normal reading (around 98.2) I take the second.
> 
> Fluffy - welcome to the 2ww and glad you had some nice positive signs around ovulation. I didn't have any signs this month other than my temp increasing :growlmad:

Now that I have ov'd I'm going to stop the coq10 for a few days and see if I notice a difference if I start to see an improvement I will start to add it back but only one tab at a time. Thanks for the info on the shakes. DB drinks them all the time and I have taken to having it for the car ride to work after the gym. They are not the sugar free kind. I have tried eggs and Greek yogurt but they are not difficult in the run and I need something that hour after workout before I get to work. Because I have been feeling hypoglycemic I figured it was a healthy alternative-getting protein from the milk and the extra vitamins and sugar from the shake. I will have to plan better.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh yes! BnB totally needs to warn us!


----------



## faithmum

Hey B - I've made smoothies with greek yogurt, banana and flax seed (adding a little agave or stevia for sweetner). Those didn't mess with my BS much (if you're looking for something on the fly). 


So...I found this fertility visualization video on youtube. I have watched it twice now and feel so relaxed and at ease afterward. Maybe another diversion for the 2ww?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73v3d9A2SLk


----------



## Bonnie1990

I found this one yesterday-love it!
https://m.thehollywoodgossip.com/2012/03/awesome-pregnancy-time-lapse-video-goes-viral/


----------



## faithmum

Awww....that video is so sweet.


----------



## Fluffy83

Girls the diversions are brill :) just what we needed I reckon!

@dysan I would wait until the 12 week scan before telling anyone although my sister would know as I tell her most things......she's got 5 kids and is my younger sister. 
My boys are quite young but my 4 yr old would prob tell everyone at his preschool lol!
My baby is 2 next week and he's terrified of small babies lol.....he's never been used to them as he's the youngest of the children in my house and he just backs away when he sees one......so that'll be interesting lol!

I found out the gender with my last and to be honest it took a little of the excitement away from the whole experience so next time I'd leave it a surprise :) if I'm lucky to have another healthy baby I don't mind what gender it is :) 

Glad to see b&b is still up and running :)

:dust:


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks for the videos Ladies!!I will definitely be using those to relax. I thought I would feel a lot more relaxed after O and the bd frenzy but I am not for some reason??
FF put my crosshairs in today and put on cd13 which makes me 3dpo today.I'll take it! 
Bonnie- what is the difference between the 2 modes on FF? I just put my temps in and it did everything. I was surprised that it took Monday's remp as a post o temp. It made my coverline lower than I thought it was. I agree with Faithmum on the Instant Breakfast maybe too much sugar? I too make smoothies all of the timewith fruit and soymilk or almond milk.
Dysan- As far as telling the kids I waited the last time until 11 weeks and had just told them when I found out the baby had died so I don't know? They have already been through one miscarriage. The other trouble is that I was showing quite early and they were asking me all of the time if I was so.....About the sex for sure I want to know. I found out with my first 2 and want to know this time around.
Hope everyone is doing well. Can't wait for Dysan and Faithmum to test!!


----------



## faithmum

Oh MG - you reminded me of the BEST healthy chocolate treat ever. Dark Chocolate Almond Milk!! And now they make a less sweet version. Yum!!!

OK gals, I've got sore BB's. Both are sore and have sensitive nips. Last month I had no sore BB's, the month before my L was sore and the month before that my R was sore. Isn't that goofy?? Do you ever wonder if your BB's get more sore just because you're pushing on them all the time?

Hope you all are doing well this evening! I'm going to eat dinner outside by the fire with the kiddos. It's a beautiful night!


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Oh MG - you reminded me of the BEST healthy chocolate treat ever. Dark Chocolate Almond Milk!! And now they make a less sweet version. Yum!!!
> 
> OK gals, I've got sore BB's. Both are sore and have sensitive nips. Last month I had no sore BB's, the month before my L was sore and the month before that my R was sore. Isn't that goofy?? Do you ever wonder if your BB's get more sore just because you're pushing on them all the time?
> 
> Hope you all are doing well this evening! I'm going to eat dinner outside by the fire with the kiddos. It's a beautiful night!

MMMMM... chocolate almond milk!! Yummy, one of my favorite treats.:flower: The sore bb's sound promising:winkwink: Are they sore all over or just on the outside? I know with my last BFP they were sore on the outside. By the way your chart looks really good,nice high temps!! Yay. I can't wait for you to test,good job on waiting:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good morning. 
I thought all was quiet on here last night as I got no emails saying there was a post. Boy was that a mistake! Lots to catch up on! 
I feel better this morning after no coq10 yesterday. I have been eating like crazy the past few days so hopefully things are normalizing. I don't have a blender at the mo and never have been big on making smoothies. Getting up at 5 am to try to make the gym I need simple. After the gym I have an hour drive to work so I can't wait that long to eat. I skipped the shake this am but forgot to boil eggs last night and have no yogurt. DB hates yogurt so unless I am at the store I often end up with the ones I don't like-lol he tries. I think this am I will stop at Starbucks for a protein plate $$

When you subscribe to FF there are 4 different ovulation detector modes. Advanced is the usual one, then there Fertility Awareness Method, Research, and OPK/saliva monitor mode. Usually they are all pretty close. Today after entering another high temp, I switched them around to see. Well the one really high temp is screwing with my graph this month. Can't get solid cross hairs at all. One even had me ov on day 10 before pos OPK making me 7 dpo! NOT! You can also manually enter your ov day and cover line. It's best not to play around with the modes unless you are familiar with charting so they say....

Well I'm going to go IN the gym now. Doesn't count out here. 
Faithmum-sore bbs could be a good sign!
Mg-how long can we hold out? I don't know I can do as good as that!

Loved the visualization video-now if I can get some time to really enjoy and watch it haha


----------



## faithmum

Hi Girls - 

Dysan and Alin3boys ~ you still holding out for testing? I'm holding fast...10 dpo and I haven't peed on a thing!! I'm so proud of myself :thumbup:

MG ~ now just my L one is sore this morning.:wacko: Do you all find that bb's change soreness throughout the day? If I am really honest with myself I am not holding out much hope this month but I'm still staying positive and not ruling out any possibilities. 

Bonnie ~ I'm so impressed you are up at 5 and get your work-out in early. I could probably do that and be back in time to get my kids up for school but I just cannot bear to wake up that early. I need 8 hours of sleep and I can't wind down until 10 or so. Wish I was one of those people who could sleep less. I'm thinking about a solution for your breakfast besides a smoothie (warm smoothies are gross). If you do buy some yogurt I think the best option is the greek yogurt (the brands that don't have a lot of sugar in them) because they are packed with proteinand calcium. Another thing you could do on the run is one of those high fiber muffins with peanut butter. Both of these you could have waiting in the car for you. 

Thanks for that info again on FF. I'm going to get on it a play around.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm proud of you to for not poas!

I still need sleep so by 9 I am crashing. Going to bed at 10 is late for me anymore. I used to up until midnight most days until I met DB. I have never been a morning person. But now it's even harder to get up since bd is still in bed! I also don't have anyone else to get ready except me so it makes a huge difference. 

I prefer the Greek yogurts because of the added protein. It's just hard to eat while driving! I am not on straight highways-all back country roads. Thanks for the advice though. If I'm not pg I may go to gnc and look for a shake with less sugar. Once I'm pg, if it goes like before I was Absolutly exhausted and doubt I'll be making it to the gym early lol 

Afm-Ok so totally ss. Mild cramps here and there, some tingling in bbs today-and I'm not squishing them to check so it's not that-(been there done that) also yesterday I had a bit of heartburn early but today I have had more and it is just now going away I think. Not bad but I very rarely ever have it. Sigh....I'm still pretty relaxed though so that's good.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm proud of you to for not poas!
> 
> I still need sleep so by 9 I am crashing. Going to bed at 10 is late for me anymore. I used to up until midnight most days until I met DB. I have never been a morning person. But now it's even harder to get up since bd is still in bed! I also don't have anyone else to get ready except me so it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I prefer the Greek yogurts because of the added protein. It's just hard to eat while driving! I am not on straight highways-all back country roads. Thanks for the advice though. If I'm not pg I may go to gnc and look for a shake with less sugar. Once I'm pg, if it goes like before I was Absolutly exhausted and doubt I'll be making it to the gym early lol
> 
> Afm-Ok so totally ss. Mild cramps here and there, some tingling in bbs today-and I'm not squishing them to check so it's not that-(been there done that) also yesterday I had a bit of heartburn early but today I have had more and it is just now going away I think. Not bad but I very rarely ever have it. Sigh....I'm still pretty relaxed though so that's good.

Those symptoms sound promising:thumbup: glad you are feeling better today not taking the coQ10. I don't find I feel any different:shrug: are you 4 dpo or 5? Thanks for explaining the FF stuff so another stupid question:shrug: if I just enter my temps every morning without changing the mode it's in what mode is that? Is that advanced mode:shrug: I am so not technical:dohh:
Faithmum- so proud of you for not Poas: :thumbup: keep the faith you never know? I know what you mean I always feel good at the beginning of the tww but as time gets closer to af it's hard.:hugs:
AFM- not as at all. I've just been so disappointed the last few months when I thought I felt something only to have af arrive:wacko: temp was up again today but again I have had some really nice looking charts and of been preggo. Although I have to say that when I did get my BFP my temps were higher than normal:shrug:
Talk to you later ladies


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm proud of you to for not poas!
> 
> I still need sleep so by 9 I am crashing. Going to bed at 10 is late for me anymore. I used to up until midnight most days until I met DB. I have never been a morning person. But now it's even harder to get up since bd is still in bed! I also don't have anyone else to get ready except me so it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I prefer the Greek yogurts because of the added protein. It's just hard to eat while driving! I am not on straight highways-all back country roads. Thanks for the advice though. If I'm not pg I may go to gnc and look for a shake with less sugar. Once I'm pg, if it goes like before I was Absolutly exhausted and doubt I'll be making it to the gym early lol
> 
> Afm-Ok so totally ss. Mild cramps here and there, some tingling in bbs today-and I'm not squishing them to check so it's not that-(been there done that) also yesterday I had a bit of heartburn early but today I have had more and it is just now going away I think. Not bad but I very rarely ever have it. Sigh....I'm still pretty relaxed though so that's good.
> 
> Those symptoms sound promising:thumbup: glad you are feeling better today not taking the coQ10. I don't find I feel any different:shrug: are you 4 dpo or 5? Thanks for explaining the FF stuff so another stupid question:shrug: if I just enter my temps every morning without changing the mode it's in what mode is that? Is that advanced mode:shrug: I am so not technical:dohh:
> Faithmum- so proud of you for not Poas: :thumbup: keep the faith you never know? I know what you mean I always feel good at the beginning of the tww but as time gets closer to af it's hard.:hugs:
> AFM- not as at all. I've just been so disappointed the last few months when I thought I felt something only to have af arrive:wacko: temp was up again today but again I have had some really nice looking charts and of been preggo. Although I have to say that when I did get my BFP my temps were higher than normal:shrug:
> Talk to you later ladiesClick to expand...

I say I am 4dpo although one version of ff had me at 7! Ov before pos OPK?? Another has me at 3. I'm sticking with 4. Who the heck knows. It's so crazy I'm ready to chuck the thermometer! :haha:

The default is advanced mode on ff. 

I'm really trying hard not to ss and get my hopes up but I just feel weird. A little lightheaded for a few seconds walking back to office from the cafe. And it's not lack of food because again I have been grazing all day. I don't know if it's still from the coq10 or ? Just weird. Well hell. I'm weird so it fits! :haha:

Your four dpo too right? Your chart does look really good.


----------



## Dysan

Hi ladies,

faithmum still holding on that testing until tomorrow! 

I have no symptoms at all so I am feeling discouraged. AF due on Sunday... i am thinking that I should feel some symptom or at least feel different emotionally or something. You know, that motherly intuition...but nah...nothing. I dont feel pregnant at all.

Stuffy nose is gone also. Absolutely no CM. No sore boobs (i think i had that with my previous ones) and no major cramping either... I did not feel implanatation nor anything like that. The hope is there...but only based on the BD marathon on key days and not actual symptoms or intuition. 

I will test tomorrow with FMU and post back. According to my calculations I should be either 11 or 12 dpo after my positive OPK (i got 2.5 days of + so no sure of my actual O day). If on first day of + OPK then 12 dpo tomorrow, if on second day of + OPK then 11dpo tomorrow.

I wish us luck!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> faithmum still holding on that testing until tomorrow!
> 
> I have no symptoms at all so I am feeling discouraged. AF due on Sunday... i am thinking that I should feel some symptom or at least feel different emotionally or something. You know, that motherly intuition...but nah...nothing. I dont feel pregnant at all.
> 
> Stuffy nose is gone also. Absolutely no CM. No sore boobs (i think i had that with my previous ones) and no major cramping either... I did not feel implanatation nor anything like that. The hope is there...but only based on the BD marathon on key days and not actual symptoms or intuition.
> 
> I will test tomorrow with FMU and post back. According to my calculations I should be either 11 or 12 dpo after my positive OPK (i got 2.5 days of + so no sure of my actual O day). If on first day of + OPK then 12 dpo tomorrow, if on second day of + OPK then 11dpo tomorrow.
> 
> I wish us luck!

Fx'd for you both! :dust: :dust:


----------



## faithmum

Dysan ~ rock on sister. I'm proud of you for not poas. You know the last time I had a BFP I had NO symptoms. Once I brushed my teeth and my gums bled but that wasn't until AF was due. I am SO keeping everything X'd for you - and for all of US. Let us know how FMU goes :dust:

Bonnie ~ I agree with MG that your symptoms sound promising! You are doing a great job consistently hitting that gym in the morning. Especially with db still in bed -that takes some discipline. 

MG ~ I've had some months with a lot of symptoms and was also really let down when I had the BFN so I am trying to not look for them but....deep inside I am sure I am still tallying up symptoms and this month I've got virtually none. I was super hot last night when I was sleeping but my temp was my usual post O. temp. 

Both of your charts look great.
March Magic BFPs --- BRING EM ON :dust::dust:


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie- the dizzy or light headed thing is definitely a symptom for me. I had it with my last BFP and my 2 chemicals as well. Fx'd for you!!! What do you do at the gym! I usually go on the elliptical for about 45 mins I don't do weights or anything. This is a considerable drop in activity for me as I have done marathons and ironmans in the past but it feels good! My TCM doctor told me not to work out too hard or not to sweat too much.
Faithmum- you rock! I just love your attitude. I'm with you just trying to stay low key and believe that it will happen when it's the right time.
I think if this cycle turns out to be a bust I'm going to get a reading done by Gail just for fun!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I only make it for about 30 minutes when I go. So mostly I do strength training-5 to 6 machines a day rotated through. If I'm not in the mood I'll do the elliptical or bike. I wasn't today so I did 4 miles on the bike. Lol. Big walked planned this weekend. 

I worry sometimes if I'm doing to much but I was in basic training when I got preggers the first time. That's why I didn't know I was becuase I figured that's why I missed my period. Oops not!

I haven't had any problems with my cycle skipping so I figure I'm ok. I have lost almost 40 lbs this year and my goal is another 40-obviously not if pg. 
I worry if my weight is a fertility problem on top of age sometimes. I'm trying.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie you go girl! 40 pounds lost! you rock! I am so very impressed! 

I have some pounds to drop (about 20-30 lbs). I exercise A LOT but also eat like a horse most likely due to heavy exercise habits and despite trying so hard i am always the same weight. I need to cut my calories, i know it. My diet is pretty clean but I guess that portions are too big. I am fairly tall (5'9 with a large frame) but I am close to 180 (i am a size 12) and my ideal would be 150 or so which is what i was when i got pregnant with first (size 8). Despite the extra weight my doc says I am really healthy. I guess that you can be over your ideal weight and in great shape after all. I plan to continue my exercise habits during pregnancy...perhaps I will need to ease up on the high impact stuff when I start to get big but plan to swim and spin as much as energy allows and I think those are really safe even in third trimester. I will have to talk to my doctor and with the trainers when the time comes (hopefully sooner rather than later!). What I read is that if you exercised before pregnancy you can generally continue after. 

I think that if you are only 40 lbs extra, generally that should not affect fertility so long as your periods are regular. My periods have always been 30 days like clockwork despite exercise or extra 30lbs. However, any lbs that you can drop now is a lbs less to lose after so keep up your excellent efforts!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I have heard the same in regards to continuing exercise. 
I am 5'6.5 and hate to admit it but weigh 205. I have been fighting to break the 200 mark since before the holidays but it won't budge. But I have dropped from a size 18/20 to a 16.:happydance: I totally get the muscle weighs more than fat and know that my shape is changing. I also have a large frame so even at my peak of fitness at 20 fresh out of boot camp I was a size 12. It is physically impossible for me to be less than that. I really hoped to have made that first big goal before I got pg but oh well. I also am pretty healthy except for my weight so it's all realative i guess


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie ~ :thumbup::thumbup: Great job on saying ta ta to 40 lbs. That is just wonderful. I agree with D in that if you're having regular cycles I don't think it would make a difference. You are making some big changes in your life eh? Sounds like you got rid of some baggage (ex?) and started living again!! School, gym and new baby!!

Dysan ~ well I was trying to not ss but must admit that this afternoon I am draggin. Super sleepy and was yawning an embarrassing number of times. I finally made myself a cuppa tea and am feeling revived. I have tender bb's and have had minor cramping since 8 dpo (almost not really notable though). I am not placing much stock into any of it because like I mentioned I've had lots of symptoms in the past that never panned out but....the tiredness made me wonder a bit. How about you today? 

Ok - this is a strange symptom and one I can hardly place a finger on but - I have a very exited feeling in me and I almost feel like I'm heading on the uphill part of a roller coaster (you know that anticipatory feeling?). Maybe I'm making more of it now that I'm paying closer attention but it's really unusual. I am also a teeny weeny bit light headed. I added this part 10 minutes later; my face is completely flushed and I guess the feeling in my stomach is like having butterflies. Maybe I am having hot flashes!!

How do you like that MG - here I write that I'm not really going to ss then the next time I write it's all about them. Good thing I can show my neurosis here girls.


----------



## Dysan

faithmum your symptoms are promising. I am symptom jealous hahahah

I have no symptoms at all (unfortunately) I guess than only time will tell...I am even 
feeling nervous about testing tomorrow because I really dont want to see a negative. 

Do you girls think that the Wondfo is sensitive enough to test before my period is due? I read that implantation can happen up to 10 dpo. Is this accurate? If so, how long does it take for the hcg to make it to the urine? I suppose that first shows in blood and then in urine? If I implanted at 10dpo that would have been either yesterday at earliest or today at latest and I am thinking that it may not give a positive result? 

Already going crazy with the possibiliies!!!!!!!! oh noooooooooooooooooo HELP! 
I may run to the store to get something more reliable so that I dont go mad...


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> faithmum your symptoms are promising. I am symptom jealous hahahah
> 
> I have no symptoms at all (unfortunately) I guess than only time will tell...I am even
> feeling nervous about testing tomorrow because I really dont want to see a negative.
> 
> Do you girls think that the Wondfo is sensitive enough to test before my period is due? I read that implantation can happen up to 10 dpo. Is this accurate? If so, how long does it take for the hcg to make it to the urine? I suppose that first shows in blood and then in urine? If I implanted at 10dpo that would have been either yesterday at earliest or today at latest and I am thinking that it may not give a positive result?
> 
> Already going crazy with the possibiliies!!!!!!!! oh noooooooooooooooooo HELP!
> I may run to the store to get something more reliable so that I dont go mad...

Bonnie- I agree with the ladies that your weight shouldn't affect your fertility if you are having regular periods. Also great that you are having regular periods right after coming off the pill. I was on the pill my whole 20's and then again from 38-41. I wonder now why? It seems that just having unprotected bd'ing doesn't ensure pregnancy. Who knew:shrug: It just seems odd. However onward and upward we are going to see some BFP's this month I know it:hugs:
Dysan- maybe a frer?
Faithmum- I get it and I think your symptoms sound promising!!:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> faithmum your symptoms are promising. I am symptom jealous hahahah
> 
> I have no symptoms at all (unfortunately) I guess than only time will tell...I am even
> feeling nervous about testing tomorrow because I really dont want to see a negative.
> 
> Do you girls think that the Wondfo is sensitive enough to test before my period is due? I read that implantation can happen up to 10 dpo. Is this accurate? If so, how long does it take for the hcg to make it to the urine? I suppose that first shows in blood and then in urine? If I implanted at 10dpo that would have been either yesterday at earliest or today at latest and I am thinking that it may not give a positive result?
> 
> Already going crazy with the possibiliies!!!!!!!! oh noooooooooooooooooo HELP!
> I may run to the store to get something more reliable so that I dont go mad...

It takes a few days after implantation for the hcg to build up enough to be detected in urine. Average implantation is 7-10 so that would mean 10-13 for urine positive. If you test tomorrow do not feel like you are out yet if you get a negative. It is still early. Implantation can take less than 7 and more than 10 so that is going to change the testing variables again. 

Thanks for all the kind words on my weight loss. :hugs:
It has been a long road to get here, mostly becoming happier with myself first and yes-getting rid of the baggage helped too! Yes there have been alot of changes that's why Gail's reading hit home so much. 

Mg-Gail does other readings so you can be pregnant and get one from her!

Still having mild heartburn. Just kinda there-not bad. DB made a spicy dinner-good thing I wasn't to hungry. He immediately asked if I was having other symptoms like arm or jaw pain! DB is thinking heart attack instead of baby related first:haha:


----------



## marathongirl

I agree with Bonnie don't count yourself out if negative tomorrow. It may be too early? If you think you will be totally gutted if neg than maybe don't test until the weekend. I know when I got my last BFP I told myself I would wait to see my temp and if it was up I would test and if not I wouldn't. Just a thought? 
Bonnie- your db cracks me up thinking heart stuff! I would say the heartburn is a good sign!! Does your db cook? That is awesome. My dh works 7 days a week so I let him off the hook pretty much with house stuff!


----------



## Bonnie1990

he does-mostly crock pot concoctions of meat (usually chicken) and a base (spaghetti sauce or bbq sauce) a couple of cans of vegetables and some seasoning packet of some sort. when we both left the house by 6 am it is nice to come home and not have to cook at 6pm.


my boobs ache.........lol


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> he does-mostly crock pot concoctions of meat (usually chicken) and a base (spaghetti sauce or bbq sauce) a couple of cans of vegetables and some seasoning packet of some sort. when we both left the house by 6 am it is nice to come home and not have to cook at 6pm.
> 
> 
> my boobs ache.........lol

Fx'd for you:hugs::hugs:
Mine are a little sore as well but they get sore sometimes with PMS as well:shrug: whatever. I feel like the time is going by pretty fast,it's good!
The crock or concoctions sound really good. I know about cooking late,I am sometimes cooking at 7 pm. Oh well I hope everyone has a good night:flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> he does-mostly crock pot concoctions of meat (usually chicken) and a base (spaghetti sauce or bbq sauce) a couple of cans of vegetables and some seasoning packet of some sort. when we both left the house by 6 am it is nice to come home and not have to cook at 6pm.
> 
> 
> my boobs ache.........lol
> 
> Fx'd for you:hugs::hugs:
> Mine are a little sore as well but they get sore sometimes with PMS as well:shrug: whatever. I feel like the time is going by pretty fast,it's good!
> The crock or concoctions sound really good. I know about cooking late,I am sometimes cooking at 7 pm. Oh well I hope everyone has a good night:flower:Click to expand...

Some are better than others. Most have grown on me. When we first meet being a typical bachelor he had not purchased a stove for the kitchen yet even though he had been there a year! So that is how everything was cooked. We got the stove so now I must cook him bacon (the one thing he missed most without a stove-lol)

:dust: and dreams to you all!


----------



## Dysan

ok ladies I AM FREAKING OUT. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a little brown on TP. I though I am imagining things. Out of curiosity about 10 minutes later went again, wiped again and then a little red. I dont know if i should cry or be happy. Sorry i know this is just TMI. 

I dont want to believe it is AF. I am not due until Sunday. Obviously, it is possible to get it earlier but what a cruel joke. I have been using an iphone app to track my period and my CM and symptoms and such for the past 6 months and every month except December my cycle was 30 days. In december it was 29 days. 
I am so confused and unprepared for this as I truly did not expect this. I read a bit about implantation bleeding and it does not appear that it is so common so i am not holding much hope. I never had IB with previous pregnancies. 

What I am mostly concerned about is my LP length. If this is AF then my LP is way too short based on my positive OPK (on the 4th and 5th of March).


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie ~ yum! Cooked meals when you get home is a GOOD thing. But his reaction about the potential heart attack is hysterical. Tonight I came home, cleaned up some branches in the back yard with the kids for a few hours, then put on a chicken to roast AND at 9:05 the mo'fo' STILL wasn't done! I was so mad. Luckily I made some homemade cheddar garlic biscuits so we sat out by the fire again tonight and ate biscuits, broccoli and orange wedges. It was kind of funny and I told the children to think about being around during a famine and how grateful they would be for heat, and biscuits. That didn't really work but roasting marshmallows afterward did. I couldn't believe I misjudged everything so badly. Think it's that dang sunshine.

MG ~ Your OH works 7 days a week? That is rough! I'm really impressed with the bd'g you've been able to get in with that.

Dysan ~ Bonnie did a great job explaining the implantation and Ovulation connection and I agree with her and MG - I might postpone testing. To be honest with you I like the idea of possibility and plausibility vs feeling defeated with a potential false negative. I suppose you can guage how you feel when you wake up. I will fall asleep with a GIANT BFP in my head for you girly!!

Fluffy - how are you! Haven't heard from you in awhile.

AFM - symptom free tonight - butterflies went away. I think I was doing the self fulfilling stuff. It was kind of fun while it lasted :)


----------



## faithmum

Dysan said:


> ok ladies I AM FREAKING OUT. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a little brown on TP. I though I am imagining things. Out of curiosity about 10 minutes later went again, wiped again and then a little red. I dont know if i should cry or be happy. Sorry i know this is just TMI.
> 
> I dont want to believe it is AF. I am not due until Sunday. Obviously, it is possible to get it earlier but what a cruel joke. I have been using an iphone app to track my period and my CM and symptoms and such for the past 6 months and every month except December my cycle was 30 days. In december it was 29 days.
> I am so confused and unprepared for this as I truly did not expect this. I read a bit about implantation bleeding and it does not appear that it is so common so i am not holding much hope. I never had IB with previous pregnancies.
> 
> What I am mostly concerned about is my LP length. If this is AF then my LP is way too short based on my positive OPK (on the 4th and 5th of March).

Hi D - I was posting when this came in. Ohhh - I SURE hope this has something to do with implantation bleeding because that's way too soon for A/F. I am keeping fx'd for you dear!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> ok ladies I AM FREAKING OUT. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a little brown on TP. I though I am imagining things. Out of curiosity about 10 minutes later went again, wiped again and then a little red. I dont know if i should cry or be happy. Sorry i know this is just TMI.
> 
> I dont want to believe it is AF. I am not due until Sunday. Obviously, it is possible to get it earlier but what a cruel joke. I have been using an iphone app to track my period and my CM and symptoms and such for the past 6 months and every month except December my cycle was 30 days. In december it was 29 days.
> I am so confused and unprepared for this as I truly did not expect this. I read a bit about implantation bleeding and it does not appear that it is so common so i am not holding much hope. I never had IB with previous pregnancies.
> 
> What I am mostly concerned about is my LP length. If this is AF then my LP is way too short based on my positive OPK (on the 4th and 5th of March).


It sounds like it could be ib. I never had it before either but I swear I had some in jan. I never spot mid cycle. 
My advice is take it as a positive sign for now. If it turns out that is af try not to over stress on the lp time. Our bodies all play tricks on us a some point and maybe more stress or somethjng triggered it early. I would only worry if it continues as a pattern. 
Hugs


----------



## Dysan

Good morning ladies,

Well, woke up this morning, wiped and it looks like this is AF so I will count today as CD1 of cycle 3 and obviously, i did not test this AM so at leasts i saved my tests! I never spotted before so yesterday threw me totally off and wasted quite a bit of time checking implantation bleeding online. haha.

I will monitor this cycle with OPK again. I hope that the shorter LP was a fluke and not hormonal issues. I never have 27 day cycles so something definitely was off and I am thinking that perhaps it was related to the cold that I caught couple of weeks back. My cycles are usually 3 days so I will start BD soon again - i guess DH will be happy about that! 

Thank you so much for all the comments and help and baby dust to all those testing today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Is it still just spotting? If it is then it doesn't count as af yet


----------



## Fluffy83

Morning ladies!

Was having a few technical problems earlier in the week but finally I'm back!
Just catching up on everyone is getting on!

Dysan hopefully it's only spotting and doesn't get any heavier!
I'm currently 5dpo and apart from having slightly sore bbs nothing to report! Had sore bbs last month so not thinking anymore about it as a symptom lol!

Looking forward to a nice long weekend here as its St Patricks Day &#127808;tomorrow and here it lasts most of the weekend :)
How's everyone doing? My kids are driving me crazy at the moment and all I want to do is sit with my coffee and enjoy it but they are running around crazy!!!!! The joys eh lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hiya fluffy!
Welcome back. Bnb had some technical issues so it wasn't just you!
TGIF!
Wow you me and mg are all 5dpo!

Bbs are tingling/sore off and on. Don't usually have that this far away from af
Heartburn for the past two day but not today yeah
Tired but I had trouble falling asleep last night so not surprising
Mild cramping here and there-not constant

Managed not to poas this am! Whoo hoo!

DB picked up DSS last night and they are having a men's day! Shooting people on Xbox and movies die hard and
Predator. And meat sticks. Lol. Kinda glad I'm at work :rofl:

Happy early st pats day. I haven't had corned beef & cabbage in years!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Faithmum???
Did you test?


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie I'm having exactly the same symptoms as you! Had a few aches now and again but I'm more relaxed this time which has surprised me! No poas for me surprisingly as I'd prob be trying one just for curiosity but I can't be bothered lol :haha:
I'm waiting until this day next week to test and I'm going to try my hardest lol!
To be honest I've got a few cheapy tests left and 1 clearblue digital for special occasion use only :haha: bit like a bottle of champers lol!

I'll be having a fairly quiet weekend but the rest of my family will be "drowning their shamrocks" in style lol!


----------



## Fluffy83

Any other ladies ready to test soon??? I meant to ask in my last post?? Hope to hear about some :bfp: this month :)
:dust: to us all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Bonnie I'm having exactly the same symptoms as you! Had a few aches now and again but I'm more relaxed this time which has surprised me! No poas for me surprisingly as I'd prob be trying one just for curiosity but I can't be bothered lol :haha:
> I'm waiting until this day next week to test and I'm going to try my hardest lol!
> To be honest I've got a few cheapy tests left and 1 clearblue digital for special occasion use only :haha: bit like a bottle of champers lol!
> 
> I'll be having a fairly quiet weekend but the rest of my family will be "drowning their shamrocks" in style lol!

I have a bunch of the super sensitive ones and a FRER left. If I see a temp dip I would be more inclined to try but it's still way up so I am just trying to be realistic. I'm going to try to hold out to mid week 10dpo but I like the sounds of a week from today better. Poas pact? Or should I say no poas pact?
I don't know if I can do it! Lol

I can say though when I test early and get a bfn I'm not overly discouraged because I really am not expecting to see anything-it's stupid to even bother but I do anyway! :dohh:

I'm way more relaxed this time too. And lol to the digi being special!
I won't even buy one until I'm really sure!


----------



## Dysan

Well, I never had spotting except yesterday so going by that, yesterday was spotting, today is more than spotting. It is heavier but not my normal flow just yet. First time I wipe there is blood, second time I wipe there is almost nothing. 

To be more graphic, and so sorry, this makes me feel weird even writing it, yesterday I wiped and I thought I saw a little brown. I figured that&#8217;s weird, maybe I am seeing things and it is just CM (which I did not have any day after O maybe one day, or so I though). I wiped again and nothing. Had that on my head so went again to the bathroom to check, wiped and TP came with pink blood. I put a panty liner because it was really so little and I thought it may be IB but I knew nothing about it. I went to research more on internet and read all about IB&#8230;before going to bed, I went to check again and wiped and nothing at all so I thought &#8220;maybe IB&#8221; after all. 

However, this morning I woke up to cramps, and although there was nothing on panty liner, I wiped and there was definitely red blood and plenty so I figured it is AF. I put a pad, posted here, took my DD to school, went grocery shopping and just got back. During grocery shopping I felt cramps like AF coming down heavier so went to check again there is nothing on the pad but when I wipe plenty of red blood . I have AF cramps still and feeling like this is AF but not yet my normal flow. I am not too hopeful today but I was hopeful yesterday because when I start my period, almost always I wake up with it and pad is full and there is a lot of blood plus a bit of what looks like tissue (I always know when it is coming due to being quite regular so I always put pad day 29th. Last cycle I did not wake up with AF. Rather I got it middle of the day and it was heavy right away. But we all know that things change one month from the next. I guess this AF is different and maybe I am still spotting but I don&#8217;t think it is IB because when I researched IB is more brownish/pink and not much. I was a bit concern of length of LP but I am going to go with O day on the 4th. That would put me at 12 dpo today so not a short LP and nothing to worry next cycle. Correct? 12 days is normal? 

I will keep on checking and if heavier flow does not start by tomorrow AM I will do a cheap test just for the heck of it (paid $9 for 50 so nothing to lose).

The truth is, this is cycle 2 and I can&#8217;t be upset. I know that for most it takes longer than a couple of months. Of course, due to age, I rather be pregnant sooner rather than later but all good things come to those who wait  

In the meantime, I can live vicariously through you all and will be happily reading your symptoms and test results until my next 2ww!!!! Faithmum any news? Baby dust! I want to see a BPF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes I know we all want instant gratification and our BFP!
But I only say don't count out until full blown af because I have a friend I met on here who Got her BFP very early, so early she was still considered negative by blood test! She then started bleeding. It sounded for sure like she was mc. Doc told her not to worry as long as she didn't fill a pad in 2hrs time. She didn't but this went on most of the weekend-brown to bright red. Monday her beta had tripled! And now it is higher and the bleeding has stopped. It's so Hugh they think it might be twins. 

I'm not saying all this to give false hope-only to say if it's not full blown af it's not af yet!

:hugs:

FAITHMUM WHERE ARE YOU?? Your killing us!


----------



## faithmum

Hi Dysan - Ohhhh....that's maddening! I'm still keeping fx'd for you and you're right; 2 months ttc is still early _AND _*Good things come to those who wait*. And now you've done your waiting so let's bring on the BFP! :hug: I totally agree with Bonnie too that you just can't count yourself out until a full flow.

Fluffy - that's hysterical that you've got your digi waiting for you. I'm seeing it in one of those glass boxes attached to the wall with a hammer nearby "in case of emergency - break glass". Then the appropriate drink would follow: wine or bubbly water depending on results. Fluffy - my kids were asking me today if people in Ireland wear green on St. Patricks day. They though maybe everyone would be wearing orange and blue in celebration (??? don't know where that came from). 

Bonnie - Symptoms sound good. Yeah I noticed last month you can pee on anything without remorse! :rofl::rofl: Yeah it's Friday and I'm feeling cheeky. I'm SO ready for the weekend!!

AFM - not testing today. I'm 11 dpo. No symtoms. Yesterday I just had the strangest butterflies but looking back maybe I was just excited to leave work. So I'm still taking my progesterone nightly and that can also cause some symptoms too. 

Other than yawning like crazy yesterday I have been really energized and I'm wondering if part of it may be due to taking the coq10? It also may be that our weather has been amazing. I notice though that I am doing a lot more "leg shaking" when I sit which is something I always did when I was younger and had a nice revved up metabolism.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie, Faithmum, thank you! you are both so sweet! Isn't it funny that the body decides to react strange exactly when TTC? my body is usually so predictable that the minor deviation drives me crazy at this times. Nothing on pad yet and I do really appreciate the hope! I always seem to think that those strange things followed by BFP happen to others and not me! 
Will certainly keep you posted.
hoping to see your BFP posting really soon faithmum.
Bonnie, when are you planning on testing for first time?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Haha! No remorse!:rofl: that's me!
I going to try to wait until Wednesday unless I get massive signs!
The operative word in the sentence is TRY :haha:
Love the fire alarm image!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Haha! No remorse!:rofl: that's me!
> I going to try to wait until Wednesday unless I get massive signs!
> The operative word in the sentence is TRY :haha:
> Love the fire alarm image!

I think you and I and Fluffy should make a no poas until at least Wed. What do you say? Fluffy you in too? You guys crack me up and I can't believe how much goes on here before I even have a chance to come on in the am:wacko: I love it! I live on the West Coast so am several hours behind most of you guys.

Faithmum- Where do you live? Your image of the "break in case of emergency" cracked me up:thumbup: Too funny. I think you are being wise not to test. I would probably do the same. I'd rather be positive and ignorant and not know than to get the BFN and be discouraged.

Dysan-Sorry to hear about that:hugs: I agree with Bonnie don't count it as af until you get the normal flow. Do you temp? That is a good way to know whether it could be possible still. If your temp drops than you know it's af,if your temp is still high there is a possibility that it's still possible for a BFP. I know the month after my mc I started spotting which I never did but my temp was still high and I decided to test after a couple of days because my temp was still up. It turned out to be a very dark positive but I got a temp drop and af the next day. It was a chemical pregnancy. I wouldn't worry too much about the lp if it's just one month but again temping can really help pin down your exact length lp if you're concerned:shrug: If you count today as cd1 and it's 12dpo you have to call your lp 11 days. Keep us posted:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dysan

marathongirl thanks for your response and help. I dont temp but i am starting to think that i should. Do you use a regular thermometer? Can I start now if today is CD1? I know you can enter your temps on that site you girls use and that you take it in the AM. How do you measure your temp (i.e. underarm, mouth?). Finally, what happens if you wake up later...for example, i wake up at the same time during the week but i sleep a couple of more hours per day during the weekend. Will that affect the chart you get?


----------



## Bonnie1990

You need a basal thermometer. You can find them in the area of the store with the pregnacy tests and opks and such. A digi is the easiest to read as you temp out 2 decimal places. 

Pick the best time-I use 5am as that is mostly my normal wake time. On weekends I will set my alarm temp and go back to sleep if I don't wake on my own close to it. There is also a formula to subtract .20 from temp for each hour past normal waking. 

You can take orally, axillary (armpit) or vaginally. Just take it the same way the entire cycle. Consistency is key. 

Start on cd1 that's great

You use ff on your iPhone right? Post a link on your bnb signature to your chart so we can stalk! Instructions are back a few pages on the thread


----------



## Bonnie1990

God I'm a geek :haha:


----------



## Dysan

thank you Bonnie! I will go get one later today so I can temp in the AM. 
I dont use FF but I guess I will get it. Today it's too late already to tempt but will start tomorrow and create an account on FF and I will put the alarm like you suggested. I use an iphone app to track my cycle called "period tracker" (lite version - free). not the same thing as I dont see a space to put in temps.


----------



## faithmum

MG I live in Colorado. And yep - positive and ignorant is what I like too :winkwink:

Bonnie I hope you get your massive signs soon! Since you're the self-professed pee-er on a stick :rofl::rofl: we can start placing bets on when your first one will be....hey it's a diversion for all of us in the 2ww!!

Dysan the bbt really gave me some reassuring information. I do the same as Bonnie and just set my alarm then go to sleep. Many of them come with a memory so that you can check the last temp you took when you actually wake up. For mine you have to be super fast looking at it because it blinks then is gone.

Fluffy - how's the 2ww going for you? Still having symptoms?

Bring on the BFPs!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I got mine at CVS. I forget that you are here and not UK. Hard to keep track sometimes!

Send me you email and I'll send you a ff referral. The give you a free VIP month to start and often carry specials on Facebook. I got a one year substriptikn for like $25 on sale! You just have to watch. 

Starting tomorrow is fine!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> God I'm a geek :haha:

Yes but we love you anyway:hugs:


----------



## Fluffy83

Faithmum most of our primary schools held a day where all the kids wore green, tomorrow we have band parades and people mainly wear little bunches of shamrocks on their clothing and then most head off to a pub to drown them lol!

Yes my digi is sitting waiting to be used on a special occasion lol.....no glass box though just my bathroom cabinet lol!

Usually I have every single test used and have to buy more so this could be a sign that it's still there waiting :)

Bonnie I'm sticking to testing next Friday as my AF is due Saturday! I'm not as addicted to poas as I was last month really don't know why! 
This 2ww has gone past very fast I think, I'm half way through already and this time last month I was the opposite that it was a real drag!!
Feeling positive that I will stick to poas this day next week for sure lol......hope my positivity stays lol!!

Faithmum are you due to test soon??

:dust:


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie you truely are the queen of temping lol......you have loads of info that I really have no need for google lol......ever thought of writing a book :haha:


----------



## faithmum

Fluffy83 said:


> Bonnie you truely are the queen of temping lol......you have loads of info that I really have no need for google lol......ever thought of writing a book :haha:

Yes Bonnie - like MG said we LOVE your geekiness and your expertise on FF :flower:

Fluffy - Awww...sounds like a great time over there. I want to wear a bunch of shamrocks!

I'm testing with Sunday's FMU. I'm in a strange spot in that I'm not holding out much hope but I'm remaining hopeful and positive. I agree Fluffy this 2ww is going by much fast than the last one. 

Good luck to us all - Fluffy send us the luck of the Irish!


----------



## Fluffy83

Aww i really do hope so faithmum......wishing us all a very lucky march&#55356;&#57152;&#55356;&#57152;&#55356;&#57152;


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies- sounds like everyone has their heads on straight this month! I just think its taken us a while to get used to this TTC thing in that it's not a
Ways an instant thing. I know my dh still can't believe that even when we time it perfectly it doesn't automatically happen?? Every month that gets by he gets more incredulous it seems.
Dysan- I'm glad you are going to temp it really does give you a lot of valuable info. I know both my acupuncturist and my TCM doctor look at my charts to see patterns. Maybe think about taking B6 this cycle to help with lp?? I take it and I know some of the other ladies do as well.
Faithmum- good for you for waiting! I'm proud of you!!
E to


----------



## Dysan

Good evening ladies,

I am here with an update. I am still wearing the same pad as I did this morning and nothing on it. On day 1 my flow is usually very heavy so this is not my norm and with spotting yesterday I dont even know if this is day 1 or if technically was yesterday. I have been in the bathroom probably 10 times today. Every time I wipe, there is blood but I have no flow. I would say that this is a heavy spotting or extremely light AF - that's the best I can describe it as. It has been about 24 hours now. Started having a few cramps again this evening (minor). We'll see what happens tomorrow and if my flow starts. 

marathongirl, thanks for the b6 suggestion! I will go and buy some tomorrow. I take prenatals so can I take b6 simultaneously? I never had LP issues and my cycle has never been this short either so I am thinking it is a fluke but the b6 can't hurt.

I did not get a chance to get out to the the right thermometer to start temping. My two little ones kept me busy and unable so i will have to go tomorrow to CVS to get it and also the b6. 

You ladies rock!


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan- I take 50mg of B6 on top of my prenatal. That is fine. I think my thermometer is just a digital one but not specifically a bbt one. It seems fine. Do you have a thermometer at home because you could temp tomorrow and even though you don't know your cover line you can almost guarantee that if your temp is over 98 than you aren't having af. What do you ladies think? Everyone is different but a temp over 98 is a high post o temp, too high for af. Just a thought?


----------



## Dysan

Yes, I have several normal thermometers!!!!!!!!! I will use that one first thing in the AM.
hahaha just run to temp myself and my temp right now is 97.1. i know it needs to be in the AM...but curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> Yes, I have several normal thermometers!!!!!!!!! I will use that one first thing in the AM.
> hahaha just run to temp myself and my temp right now is 97.1. i know it needs to be in the AM...but curiosity got the best of me.

That sounds a bit low. My temp is usually higher in the afternoon so about 98.3 after O:shrug: just wait until tomorrow and pick a time. Mine is 630:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I usually run anywhere from 97.7 and up after o. My cover is usually around 97.5

Yesterday and today are not day one! Day one only starts with full bleeding!

A book? Thanks but except for my time explaining IVF benefits and learning about them then, all of this has been just picked up since oh maybe December. We started TTC right after new years. 

B vitamins I believe are water soluble??? Not 100% on that but water soluble you just pee out the excess like vit c. I know a good b complex can give you quite the energy boost too!

Well heading to bed. DSS is staying over agin tonight. Breakfast buffet to try and fill him up early am, then drop my car for an oil change and DB and I are going for a 4 mile walk between two places. 

Night ladies!


----------



## Fluffy83

Good morning ladies :)

Id like to wish you all a happy st paddys day from me :)

Im going to be busy baking today as tomorrow is mothers day and ive got cupcakes to bake for my mum, so ill check in later on to see how everyone has got on today :)

Bye for now

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

so db has us up at 6:30 for breakfast buffet at 7:30.....ugh lol
then my car is dropped off at 9 for service and we are going on a 4 mile hike between two different parks. we also are going to set dsd's (stuffed) hamster on an "adventure" looks like he will bungee jump or parachute from the top of the fire tower at one of the parks!

so 6do
weird dreams last nite..dont know if i'd call them vivid, but they were strange. not baby related. bbs maybe a bit sore. sometimes i wonder if i am starting to feel nauseaus....

i was blessed not to have ms with either of my other pregnancies...i feel like i am doomed to suffer this time :haha:

have a great day all and happy st. patricks day!


----------



## Dysan

Happy St. Patrick's day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bonnie those symptoms sounds really promising. 

As for me, AF is in full power today so I will count today as CD1 and spotting last 2 cycles. Starting my b6 today. My gameplan this month is EOD because it was too much last cycle for me and it obviously did not yield great results...haha.

Hoping that third time's a charm for me. I think that I may order one of those gail readings.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm hoping third time is you charm! That's my hope this month too!

5 miles of walking this am. 2 different parks. 
We still have a boil water advisory so hoping that is lifted soon so I can do dishes. My kitchen is trashed! Lol but the boys (DB & DSS) had fun.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm hoping third time is you charm! That's my hope this month too!
> 
> 5 miles of walking this am. 2 different parks.
> We still have a boil water advisory so hoping that is lifted soon so I can do dishes. My kitchen is trashed! Lol but the boys (DB & DSS) had fun.

Those symptoms sound promising!!!! Sounds like you guys had a pretty busy day. How old are db's kids? Keep us posted on the symptoms! 
Dysan- sorry to hear that af showed. She always comes when it is most inconvenient. Three is a charm :hugs::hugs:
Faithmum- did you test?


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi ladies:)

How is everyone? I'm completely knackered tonight! Had a long and busy day plus having ate far too much that I feel like I'm gonna explode :haha:

Today feeling no real symptoms at all but not going to stress out about that now lol! Hope you've all had a great day :)

:dust:


----------



## faithmum

Hi Y'all! 

Happy St.Patty's day. Dysan I'm sorry the :witch: showed. Glad you're taking B6 - that is one of those vitamins that can taking too much can cause nerve damage and I think the upper limit is 100 mg. I am taking 50 mg daily and seem to be doing fine.

All you girls at the 6 dpo; the 2ww is moving right along. Everyone sounds good and positive! 

AFM - I guess I'm testing in the morning because I have accupunture (YAY!) tomorrow night. I am really nervous to test because I don't want to start getting sad about possibly using my last good egg when I was 44! Right now it's kind of like holding a lottery ticket. I can dream and imagine and be really excited about the potential. The funny thing is that I rarely play the lotter and I've got 4 tickets in my purse that I refuse to check. This must be a mental illness of sorts. Anyway I'm working on staying positive and rooting for all of you here. I've got NO symptoms!!

Bonnie - Did the hamster have a fun trip? That visual made me smile. 

I'm off to happy hour with DF and some friends - I'm hoping this is the last alcohol I can have in awhile.


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Hi Y'all!
> 
> Happy St.Patty's day. Dysan I'm sorry the :witch: showed. Glad you're taking B6 - that is one of those vitamins that can taking too much can cause nerve damage and I think the upper limit is 100 mg. I am taking 50 mg daily and seem to be doing fine.
> 
> All you girls at the 6 dpo; the 2ww is moving right along. Everyone sounds good and positive!
> 
> AFM - I guess I'm testing in the morning because I have accupunture (YAY!) tomorrow night. I am really nervous to test because I don't want to start getting sad about possibly using my last good egg when I was 44! Right now it's kind of like holding a lottery ticket. I can dream and imagine and be really excited about the potential. The funny thing is that I rarely play the lotter and I've got 4 tickets in my purse that I refuse to check. This must be a mental illness of sorts. Anyway I'm working on staying positive and rooting for all of you here. I've got NO symptoms!!
> 
> Bonnie - Did the hamster have a fun trip? That visual made me smile.
> 
> I'm off to happy hour with DF and some friends - I'm hoping this is the last alcohol I can have in awhile.

Fx'd for you for tomorrow!!:hugs
Have a great night everyone


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sad...my friend had emergency surgery for an ectopic today


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> Sad...my friend had emergency surgery for an ectopic today

Oh - that is sad B. She's lucky to have a friend as you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## faithmum

Alright guys - I'm super nervous to test in the morning. I honestly think I've gone mad.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie I am so sorry to hear about your friend's ordeal. So sad.

faithmum, can't wait until tomorrow. We certainly need a BFP on this thread...URGENTLY!!!!!!!!!!! please give us one 

Good night to all!


----------



## Mom To 2

Two of us testing in the morning, praying for two BFP!!! I will be 10dpo, AF due 12 dpo. I have had no symptoms at all and with no cm when I ovulated, praying for a miracle...


----------



## Mom To 2

I ovulated a day later than my ticker is saying....


----------



## faithmum

Mom To 2 said:


> I ovulated a day later than my ticker is saying....

Mom to 2 - I'm prayin' for you girl. You and I are in the same situation with that CM. If this month is a bust I'm going with the primrose again because I had good CM last month but hardly any with the Fertile CM. Good luck!!

THANK YOU everyone for your support and encouragement.


----------



## Mom To 2

Hope you get your BFP!
No shocker, BFN here. 2 days til AF due, so waiting it out.


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie1990 said:


> Sad...my friend had emergency surgery for an ectopic today

Aww bonnie I'm sorry to hear about your friend :(. That happened to my friend too, as long as she has you to keep her strong in the weeks to come :flower:

Faithmum patiently waiting to hear your result!! I'm 6/7dpo if I go by the last day of the +opk I'm 6dpo, no real major symptoms and not testing until Friday as AF is due Saturday, i don't know why but I've got a feeling this isn't my month either, not in a depressing way, but that's just how I'm feeling :)

Last month I was over exited and was testing at this stage crazy testing looking for some faint line lol! Today is mothers day here and I'm taking it easy not being totally spoiled but looking forward to having a day with the kids:)

Do you ladies celebrate mothers day today or on a different date? 

Will check in later to see how you get on faithmum!! Really hoping for a :bfp: for you

:dust:


----------



## Fluffy83

Oops sorry meant to welcome mom to 2 :)
Hope you get your :bfp: very soon too :)

:dust:


----------



## Dysan

Welcome Mom to 2! 

Faithmum any news? I am here checking on you! 

How is everyone else doing today? It is a beautiful day here in New England so will try to take advantage of it by being outdoors as much as possible.

As for me, AF is gone today just a little spotting. I had strong AF for about 1/2 total yesterday, then medium and at night super light so I would say that a 1.5 day AF the rest spotting. This cycle was really strange for me for sure and I am hoping for a more normal cycle to come!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Sad...my friend had emergency surgery for an ectopic today
> 
> Aww bonnie I'm sorry to hear about your friend :(. That happened to my friend too, as long as she has you to keep her strong in the weeks to come :flower:
> 
> Faithmum patiently waiting to hear your result!! I'm 6/7dpo if I go by the last day of the +opk I'm 6dpo, no real major symptoms and not testing until Friday as AF is due Saturday, i don't know why but I've got a feeling this isn't my month either, not in a depressing way, but that's just how I'm feeling :)
> 
> Last month I was over exited and was testing at this stage crazy testing looking for some faint line lol! Today is mothers day here and I'm taking it easy not being totally spoiled but looking forward to having a day with the kids:)
> 
> Do you ladies celebrate mothers day today or on a different date?
> 
> Will check in later to see how you get on faithmum!! Really hoping for a :bfp: for you
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

in the US mothers day is not until May....
pretty much Nada on symptoms..bbs a tiny bit sensitive....DPO7
super busy day yesterday that totally got away from me...now loads to do today.
we have already been grocery shopping and that is away. 1 load of dishes done now that we have the ok for the water-but my kitchen is looking a bit better
tons of homework, doggie obedience class, laundry so i have work clothes and somewhere some me time to dye away the gray:haha:

fx'd four you faithmum....we could all use some BFP news!

Thanks for the well wishes for my friend. She was actually home late last night from the hospital. I was surprised. I have not been able to speak to her myself but just her husband. She was lucky they caught it in time so she did not loose her tube and should be ok soon. She is actually one of the first women i met on here-she lives in Utah so we have never actually met. but we have been texting daily for a few months now.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Welcome Mom to 2!
> 
> Faithmum any news? I am here checking on you!
> 
> How is everyone else doing today? It is a beautiful day here in New England so will try to take advantage of it by being outdoors as much as possible.
> 
> As for me, AF is gone today just a little spotting. I had strong AF for about 1/2 total yesterday, then medium and at night super light so I would say that a 1.5 day AF the rest spotting. This cycle was really strange for me for sure and I am hoping for a more normal cycle to come!

it is supposed to be beautiful here today too but right now it is so cloudy and overcast....


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Dysan said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mom to 2!
> 
> Faithmum any news? I am here checking on you!
> 
> How is everyone else doing today? It is a beautiful day here in New England so will try to take advantage of it by being outdoors as much as possible.
> 
> As for me, AF is gone today just a little spotting. I had strong AF for about 1/2 total yesterday, then medium and at night super light so I would say that a 1.5 day AF the rest spotting. This cycle was really strange for me for sure and I am hoping for a more normal cycle to come!
> 
> it is supposed to be beautiful here today too but right now it is so cloudy and overcast....Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your friend. That must be devastating for her. Thank goodness she has a good friend like you:hugs:
How did she know she had an ectopic?
Welcome mom to 2. Don't count yourself out until af shows :hugs:
Dysan- good thing you are temping this month it will give you some valuable info on your cycle! 
Faithmum- where are you??? You're killing us, no pressure though. Lol
Bonnie and Fluffy are we waiting until Friday?
AFM- I am on the ferry right now, going to Vancouver. Yes I live on Vancouver Island. I am with Dd and we are going to watch Ds play hockey. He is there the whole weekend for a tournament with his Dad. Should be fun but I'm really tired up at 530 ughhhh....


----------



## faithmum

Well everybody - thanks for the well wishes but 13 dpo and got a BFN with FMU. I know it's not over til AF gets here but I just feel I'm out this month. I'm not surprised because of the no CM this go around. I am a little worried about being 45 and hardly ever ever reading stories of natural conception. Do you think I used my last eggie at 44? It's a shame that resulted in a mc. Just need 1 (or 2) Fluffy eggs!!!! Wish me luck for April girls. 

Mom to 2 - Hugs :hugs::hugs: - sit tight there.....hope you see a BFP

Fluffy - Happy Mother's Day! Right after St. Patrick's day eh? You've had a busy weekend haven't you. Nice way to whittle away a few days of the 2ww. 

Bonnie - Girl you are busy today! Why was your water deemed unsafe? Sorry if you already mentioned why and I forgot. Thank goodness your friend salvaged her tube. 

Dysan - AF has left the building? She was fast. Have you been temping? 

MG? You hanging in for the 2ww? 

I am believing STRONGLY we will get some BFPs here. Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## faithmum

MG - I was typing when your reply came in.

I've never been to Vancouver but what is funny is that my very first boyfriend (we dated for 4 years) grew up there and now my DF grew up there. That place just got rated as the best weekend getaway in the United States. DF and I may go there for a weekend for our vows. 

Bummer about my BFN but - I'm much calmer this month and am taking it in stride. 

I have accupuncture tonight - WOO HOO!!


----------



## Dysan

faithmum so sorry about your BFN. When is AF due? If not for a few other days it may still be early. 

Yes I did temp yesterday and today but i need to go and get a better thermometer because I dont think it works great. Basically, I have been pulling the thermometer from my nightstand bringing it to my mouth without even moving from bed...and if I do it twice in a row the temps changes DRASTICALLY. For example, this morning first temp was 96.5 then right after that is was 95.7...basically like 20 seconds later. I dont think that's possible...i think that my thermometer does not work. So, I will go and get a BBT today and go from there. Hopefully, a few cycles will give me a good indication of my cycle, O, LP, etc. Obviously I am hoping to get my BFP this coming cycle but in the back of my head i know it is not likely since it is only cycle 3. I read that 50% of couples get pregnant first 4 cycles. Not sure how accurate this stat is? 

faithmum how many cycles have you been ttc? I forgot if you mentioned it earlier? I personally will go to "ask for help" if nothing happens after my 6th cycle. I have a heavy history of thyroid problems in my family so I would want them to check that too after 6 cycles just in case.


----------



## faithmum

Thanks Dysan. This is CD13 for me and my cycles are so short (26 days) so I am nearly 100% sure I'm out. Of course I will always save room for a miracle. 

I think that's a great idea to get a bbt thermometer. If you can, find one that will remember your last temp so on the days you want to go back to sleep you can. 

I have an appt (first available) with a new gyn in May for fertility but she's not really a specialist. I don't really know who to turn to. My insurance won't cover any of it. DF's will cover it though - I just need to be added to his insurance. 

I'm hoping neither one of us will need that because we will get our BFPs soon. 

Are you starting the B6? 

Hey girls - I'm looking for opinions. I think I'm ditching soy (tried it for 3 months) and I'm using primrose because the last month I had great CM with it. I will stay with CoQ10 because I have noticed a huge change in my energy levels now that I've been on it for a month. I was telling DF that my energy feels like it did when I was in my early 30s. AND....I think it's interesting that, if you look at my bbt chart my baseline levels (pre O) are all slightly higher than the previous month when I wasn't taking it. Just thinking about metabolic rate...I'm guessing that this _may _ be an effect of the CoQ. Any thoughts? I will stay with B6 and progesterone (from CD 15 on) too. 

Here's what I'm pondering: stay with baby aspirin? It sure made my last period way "clotty" and I have primary unexplained hypertension so I'm thinking it may be good for that too?? My accupunturist says to go off of it because it against Eastern philosophy but...most of what I take/eat is likely against easter philosophy. 

Any other suggestions? I read about a lot of women trying Clomid. Thoughts? My cycles are normal and I appear to be ovulating (according to my temps).

Teas? Anybody try the red raspberry tea leaf or red clover?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Yes I did temp yesterday and today but i need to go and get a better thermometer because I dont think it works great. Basically, I have been pulling the thermometer from my nightstand bringing it to my mouth without even moving from bed...and if I do it twice in a row the temps changes DRASTICALLY. For example, this morning first temp was 96.5 then right after that is was 95.7...basically like 20 seconds later. I dont think that's possible...i think that my thermometer does not work. So, I will go and get a BBT today and go from there. Hopefully, a few cycles will give me a good indication of my cycle, O, LP, etc.

It could have to do with the placement in your mouth...that is something else i have found to try to be consistent with. same side-same place-mouth closed. i have had wacky mornings-i usually go with the highest. 



faithmum said:


> Well everybody - thanks for the well wishes but 13 dpo and got a BFN with FMU. I know it's not over til AF gets here but I just feel I'm out this month. I'm not surprised because of the no CM this go around. I am a little worried about being 45 and hardly ever ever reading stories of natural conception. Do you think I used my last eggie at 44? It's a shame that resulted in a mc. Just need 1 (or 2) Fluffy eggs!!!! Wish me luck for April girls.
> 
> Bonnie - Girl you are busy today! Why was your water deemed unsafe? Sorry if you already mentioned why and I forgot. Thank goodness your friend salvaged her tube.

I am sure there are a few fluufy eggies in there yet! no worries!
as for the water-some computer software glitch caused some valves to unexpectededly shut and created a sudden pressure drop. schools released early. water got brownish-they had to test-took about 24 hrs for the all clear not to have to boil. DB did want to use it on the dishes so they piled up. lol



marathongirl said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. That must be devastating for her. Thank goodness she has a good friend like you:hugs:
> How did she know she had an ectopic?
> 
> Bonnie and Fluffy are we waiting until Friday?

She was having really bad pains that just wouldn't go away. this is the same person i spoke of regarding Dysan and all of the bleeding she had but not yet AF but still PG. i guess she called the doc with all the pain knowing something was off and because of the suspicion they called her in for an US. it was caught before her tube ruptured so that is good. 



faithmum said:


> Thanks Dysan. This is CD13 for me and my cycles are so short (26 days) so I am nearly 100% sure I'm out. Of course I will always save room for a miracle.
> 
> I have an appt (first available) with a new gyn in May for fertility but she's not really a specialist. I don't really know who to turn to. My insurance won't cover any of it. DF's will cover it though - I just need to be added to his insurance.
> 
> I'm hoping neither one of us will need that because we will get our BFPs soon.
> 
> Hey girls - I'm looking for opinions. I think I'm ditching soy (tried it for 3 months) and I'm using primrose because the last month I had great CM with it. I will stay with CoQ10 because I have noticed a huge change in my energy levels now that I've been on it for a month. I was telling DF that my energy feels like it did when I was in my early 30s. AND....I think it's interesting that, if you look at my bbt chart my baseline levels (pre O) are all slightly higher than the previous month when I wasn't taking it. Just thinking about metabolic rate...I'm guessing that this _may _ be an effect of the CoQ. Any thoughts? I will stay with B6 and progesterone (from CD 15 on) too.
> 
> Here's what I'm pondering: stay with baby aspirin? It sure made my last period way "clotty" and I have primary unexplained hypertension so I'm thinking it may be good for that too?? My accupunturist says to go off of it because it against Eastern philosophy but...most of what I take/eat is likely against easter philosophy.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I read about a lot of women trying Clomid. Thoughts? My cycles are normal and I appear to be ovulating (according to my temps).
> 
> Teas? Anybody try the red raspberry tea leaf or red clover?

i dont know much about the different supplements. the way i took coq10 was not good for my system and that is strange because i usually never have a reaction to anything. the baby aspirin is such a small amount unless it is negating your acupuncture i would take it. it helps in so many other ways too.

i thought clomid was only if you werent ovulating but i may be wrong. 


afm-idk-i feel off today and slightly discouraged-like somehow i know this month didnt happen. i know its way too early to even say and i dont know why i feel this way. maybe because i am so tired and sore from all that i did yesterday and overwhelmed with all i have to do today yet--all i want to do is take a nap. ehh..its just one of those PMA out the Window kinda days. 
and poor db---i kneed him in the back one to many times during the night and found him on the couch this am-poor guy:dohh:


----------



## faithmum

Hey B - what's PMA stand for? Probably obvious but I'm slow. I can hardly believe that about your water situation. That makes for a lot of extra work too. Don't be discouraged girl - you have SO much going for you this month! When will you be testing? I'm keeping fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Thanks Dysan. This is CD13 for me and my cycles are so short (26 days) so I am nearly 100% sure I'm out. Of course I will always save room for a miracle.
> 
> I think that's a great idea to get a bbt thermometer. If you can, find one that will remember your last temp so on the days you want to go back to sleep you can.
> 
> I have an appt (first available) with a new gyn in May for fertility but she's not really a specialist. I don't really know who to turn to. My insurance won't cover any of it. DF's will cover it though - I just need to be added to his insurance.
> 
> I'm hoping neither one of us will need that because we will get our BFPs soon.
> 
> Are you starting the B6?
> 
> Hey girls - I'm looking for opinions. I think I'm ditching soy (tried it for 3 months) and I'm using primrose because the last month I had great CM with it. I will stay with CoQ10 because I have noticed a huge change in my energy levels now that I've been on it for a month. I was telling DF that my energy feels like it did when I was in my early 30s. AND....I think it's interesting that, if you look at my bbt chart my baseline levels (pre O) are all slightly higher than the previous month when I wasn't taking it. Just thinking about metabolic rate...I'm guessing that this _may _ be an effect of the CoQ. Any thoughts? I will stay with B6 and progesterone (from CD 15 on) too.
> 
> Here's what I'm pondering: stay with baby aspirin? It sure made my last period way "clotty" and I have primary unexplained hypertension so I'm thinking it may be good for that too?? My accupunturist says to go off of it because it against Eastern philosophy but...most of what I take/eat is likely against easter philosophy.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I read about a lot of women trying Clomid. Thoughts? My cycles are normal and I appear to be ovulating (according to my temps).
> 
> Teas? Anybody try the red raspberry tea leaf or red clover?

Sorry about your BFN:hugs: I know we will all get our BFP's it's just a matter of time. Of course I am like you in thinking we don't have a lot of that in the bank. It's funny because I think of the ladies who are 39 or 40 as being young!!!
That would be beautiful to take your vows in Vancouver! I lived there for 6 years then moved to California(Petaluma) and then moved to Victoria. I am Canadian but loved California.
I wouldn't do the Clomid if I were you as you are o'ing fine and it will only mess with your hormones. I think the coQ10 is good. Not sure about the aspirin. I might try the EPO for CM. I feel like I don't have tons of it. I mean it might seem like a weird question but do you have ewcm that comes out when you go to the toilet? I haven't gotten into the habit of checking the other way yet.
I have heard of red rasp leaf tea but not sure what it is for. I think you are doing well with what you have and maybe just add the EPO??


----------



## faithmum

Hi MG - I'm heading to the vitamin store here to check out the teas and will let you know if I find out anything. The month I did EPO I did have ewcm when I wiped. This month I checked internally as well and just had hardly anything all month. I'm going back to EPO and making sure I am drinking lots of water. DF is Canadian too. He says Vancouver is unlike any other place he's been too - sounds like a beautiful place to live. 

I am hoping you will get your BFP this month and won't have to be concerned about ewcm!! 

I agree about the age - I would feel SO young at 40 again!! Heck I FEEL young now so I have to get the number out of holding my chances up. 

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

PMA is positive mental attitude. 
I might try EPO too. I remember the day having tons of ewcm. Yes lots when I wiped and I hated that annoying wet feeling. Didn't know what it meant and didn't care then. Lol. I had it this cycle but not like the past.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi girls :)

Just back from a busy day of retail therapy :) much needed!! We've had beautiful weather over the past few days which is not normal but the rain is coming back :). Yes I've been busy this weekend with st paddys and mothers day too......haven't thought much about 2ww until today when I bought some frer tests and per-natal vitamins lol......then treated myself to some nail varnish and make-up lol......that'll not solve my appearance as much as surgery would :haha: :haha:

Faithmum don't give up yet.....13dpo may be a bit early so until :witch: arrives don't give up :)
Dysan that's a real strange cycle indeed! So AF only lasted heavy for 2 days! My cycles have gotten stranger some months coming really early, I used to be a 30-32 day and now for the past 4/5 months they've been 26-28 days! Funny how your body works!

Sometimes I wish we could have glass bodies so we could see what's happening in there lol!

You all live in beautiful places! I've only ever seen them on tv and they seem like stunning places to live! 

Yes I agree that there's sure to be some :bfp: this month......there just has to be :)

:dust:


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Just back from a busy day of retail therapy :) much needed!! We've had beautiful weather over the past few days which is not normal but the rain is coming back :). Yes I've been busy this weekend with st paddys and mothers day too......haven't thought much about 2ww until today when I bought some frer tests and per-natal vitamins lol......then treated myself to some nail varnish and make-up lol......that'll not solve my appearance as much as surgery would :haha: :haha:
> 
> Faithmum don't give up yet.....13dpo may be a bit early so until :witch: arrives don't give up :)
> Dysan that's a real strange cycle indeed! So AF only lasted heavy for 2 days! My cycles have gotten stranger some months coming really early, I used to be a 30-32 day and now for the past 4/5 months they've been 26-28 days! Funny how your body works!
> 
> Sometimes I wish we could have glass bodies so we could see what's happening in there lol!
> 
> You all live in beautiful places! I've only ever seen them on tv and they seem like stunning places to live!
> 
> Yes I agree that there's sure to be some :bfp: this month......there just has to be :)
> 
> :dust:

Bring on the BFP's!! I agree that we have to be some this month?:shrug:I am glad that the tww seems to be going quite fast not that I want my life to just pass by.


----------



## faithmum

Good Night Ladies!! Had great accupuncture tonight. She did extra needles to help with blood flow. I fell asleep at least 4 times during the procedure. 

Dreaming of BFPs.......


----------



## Mom To 2

Can someone help me out with Primrose? I know nothing about it? 
And thanks everyone for the welcome, I have been on this thread before, but its been awhile and was just getting started.:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh and sorry faithmum about that BFN, but we are not out yet...


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Good Night Ladies!! Had great accupuncture tonight. She did extra needles to help with blood flow. I fell asleep at least 4 times during the procedure.
> 
> Dreaming of BFPs.......

Oh I miss acupuncture. Could use a tune up right now. 
Is it safe if your pg? Is that why you tested before your appt?


----------



## Dysan

good morning ladies!

Very excited as you all ladies are testing this week at one time or another. WE NEED BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no pressure though...

I just wanted to mention the pre-seed that was discussed here before. I dont use it but i read plenty about it and it appears that it acts as the natural EWCM. I thought I should mention that because many of you were discussing low EWCM and it may help since you dont need to take it for a while nor anything like it...just use it at the right moment! 

Dysan
Cycle 3 CD4


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> Very excited as you all ladies are testing this week at one time or another. WE NEED BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no pressure though...
> 
> I just wanted to mention the pre-seed that was discussed here before. I dont use it but i read plenty about it and it appears that it acts as the natural EWCM. I thought I should mention that because many of you were discussing low EWCM and it may help since you dont need to take it for a while nor anything like it...just use it at the right moment!
> 
> Dysan
> Cycle 3 CD4

Yes I have preesed and used it this month. 
I was hesitant because we don't need any extra lube really and I was afraid it would be too much. (sorry for the tmi). But anyway I only use 2 to 2.5 not a whole tube and it was quite natural. I don't even think DB noticed :haha:


----------



## faithmum

Well the :witch: is here this morning. CD1 for me. I am not despairing yet and am going to remain hopeful that I've got LOTS of beautiful fluffy eggs and a BFP is coming soon. I am grateful my cycles are 26 days and in no time at all I'll be back in the 2ww....hopefully just Dysan and I!! And Dysan - that'll be our last 2ww for a long time right? 

Bonnie - I understand accupuncture is safe and can even help with symptoms like nausea but only if the accupuncturist is highly qualified and understands the difference in treatment during pregnancy. The girl I see will treat as if I am pregnant if I get treament during the 2ww because she doesn't want to damage the possible pregancy. She will do the ears, parts of my hand, head and a few places on my feet. Her speciality is infertility though so I trust her judgment. By the way I like the PMA! How are you today?

Mom to 2 - EPO or Evening Primrose Oil is a supplement you can take up to Ovulation then you discontinue because it can cause uterine contractions. I took 2000 mgs daily and noticed a difference with increased EWCM. The reason I didn't use it this month is because I didn't get a + so I thought I would try Fertile CM to see what that did and I swear that stuff dried me out. Any news from you?? I hope you've got a BFP to share!!

Dysan - I'm excited for you to try again this month. You're already at CD4! Have you got your :sex: schedule (bad word I know) figured out? :thumbup: 

Fluffy - I've heard Ireland is one of the most magical places on earth. I've never been but one of my dearest friends is Irish (from County Clare). We were saying Saturday that we need to plan a trip together since she knows the area. She's got 2 redheaded beautiful girls. One is in university and the other will be be leaving for school next year. She and DF talked on and on about all the spetacular places to visit and how spiritual parts of Ireland are. DF loved it but says the roads there are scarier than any other place he's driven. My friend's hubby has been there enough (they lived there for a few years when their girls were wee) he can drive with no problem. 

MG - you hanging in there? How were the games yesterday? Did DS's team win?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs to you faithmum! Stupid :witch:
Yes-last TWW for you and Dysan for a while

PMA is a bit better I guess but it's definitely a Monday at work so blah

Ireland is beautiful. I went with my mother and grandparents when I was 9. I wet to school for a day in an old stone schoolhouse in Limerick I believe. Kissed the blarney stone. I remember the roads being very narrow and our tour bus side swooped another car! We both stopped and waited-the drivers never bothered to get out they just went on their way. We were told it was such a common occurance they don't even bother!

Fx'd crossed for some BFP's this week!

I just had about a half hour of real nausea-I was so lucky with my other two pregnancies and never had a day of ms. I know I'm gonna get slammed this time. :dohh:


----------



## Dysan

faithmum so sorry to read that AF is here for you :-(

I dont have my BD schedule planned and honestly, i will play it by ear this cycle. We BD SO MUCH last cycle and it was not help at all. 

I am not sure if I am CD 3 or CD 4. I am going by CD4. My AF was too weird this month and if i am CD 3 then AF was only 1 day long if I am CD 4 it was 2 so I will take Friday, which was heavy spotting for me, as CD 1. I dont think it matters, honestly, because this cycle was 26 days while my usual is 29-30.

I plan on do OPK for sure probably starting end of the week. We'll BD naturally this week (our standard is about 3X weekly and quite honestly I am eager since we did not BD for past 1.5 week!) and when I get a +OPK we'll see... maybe i will do EOD this time around...

I would not worry about your eggs! You did get pregnant last year so chances are that they you are OK. I forgot where you are but, here in the US, First Response has a test that you do on the third day of AF and tells you egg reserve or something like that...another stick that you can pee on! haha.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie, that's great about the nausea!!!!!!!!!!!!! hoping that you get the BFP this cycle!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> faithmum so sorry to read that AF is here for you :-(
> 
> I dont have my BD schedule planned and honestly, i will play it by ear this cycle. We BD SO MUCH last cycle and it was not help at all.
> 
> I am not sure if I am CD 3 or CD 4. I am going by CD4. My AF was too weird this month and if i am CD 3 then AF was only 1 day long if I am CD 4 it was 2 so I will take Friday, which was heavy spotting for me, as CD 1. I dont think it matters, honestly, because this cycle was 26 days while my usual is 29-30.
> 
> I plan on do OPK for sure probably starting end of the week. We'll BD naturally this week (our standard is about 3X weekly and quite honestly I am eager since we did not BD for past 1.5 week!) and when I get a +OPK we'll see... maybe i will do EOD this time around...
> 
> I would not worry about your eggs! You did get pregnant last year so chances are that they you are OK. I forgot where you are but, here in the US, First Response has a test that you do on the third day of AF and tells you egg reserve or something like that...another stick that you can pee on! haha.

It is an FSH test. I got it through pregnacy test.com where I get all my tests from. It is the one test you WANT to be bfn lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Bonnie, that's great about the nausea!!!!!!!!!!!!! hoping that you get the BFP this cycle!

I hope so too! You guys are next!


----------



## alin3boys

faithmum ~ so sorry the witch got you FX for next cycle

bonnie ~ ive had nausea on 2 occasions today,this morning when putting something in rubbish i had to run up stairs lol,and then this afternoon fancied jacket potato for lunch took one mouthful and had another wave of nausea and had to bin it,had 7 pregnancies and only had nausea in last one,FX it leads to a bfp

dysan ~ with my 4th ds we only bd once through entire cycle and concieved and with my 5th ds only bd 3 times and concieved

AFM ~ I am 11 dpo and on cd 25 and got another bfn this morning with cb+ but wasnt fmu,been nauseaus today,temp shot up yesterday but dropped this morning but still above cl,FX just to early


----------



## faithmum

Wow Alin3 and Bonnie - I LOVE that you're feeling nauseated (sicko right?). I hope hope hope we get lots of BFPs here coming up. I'm excited for you all.

Thanks for the info Dysan and Bonnie. What do you all think...good to do that CD3 test? I'm thinking that would be telling - do you know how accurate it is? A lot of false positives or negatives? I haven't peed on much lately so I guess I'm due. :winkwink:


----------



## alin3boys

Thanks faithmum was actually sick yes (i hate been sick one of my phobias)


----------



## marathongirl

Morning Ladies!
Faithmum- sorry af arrived but I know for me when I figure I'm out I would rather she come quickly to " get it over with" and move on to a new cycle. I wouldn 't worry about your eggs as you got preggo last year. 
Bonnie- wow that is a very good sign!! I have this feeling it will be your month. We are definitely due!! I looked at your chart too and maybe an implantation dip on 6 or 7 dpo?(I can't remember) when will you test?
Dysan- it's amazing how fast time is going and that you are almost ready to "try" again! Are you getting the hang of the temping thing. It's very interesting the whole placement of the thermometer because I have been temping for a least 6 cycles and I still have problems once in a while.
Oh I forot, that's for asking Faithmum. DS and is team won all of their games and won the tournament!!! They were so excited. It's so great to see them so excited I love it.
Fluffy- how are you today??


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi everyone. Catching up after a really bad day. 
No I haven't actually gotten sick yet-god I hate throwing up. 
Just really nauseous a few times. Eating some chips now hoping it helps
Looks like a dip on day 6. Thinking of testing in the am....
Still early I know. 

Hope you all well....


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Hi everyone. Catching up after a really bad day.
> No I haven't actually gotten sick yet-god I hate throwing up.
> Just really nauseous a few times. Eating some chips now hoping it helps
> Looks like a dip on day 6. Thinking of testing in the am....
> Still early I know.
> 
> Hope you all well....

Sorry but not really that you are feeling sick. Lol I hope this is your sign:hugs::hugs: I think you should test in the Am as you have lots of supplies and as you said no shame either. We are all rooting for you:flower:


----------



## faithmum

Woo hoo - girls I'm excited for you girls. FX!!:dust::dust:


----------



## momblough

Hi ladies. I am 35 and ttc #4. Got remarried last year to my sweet hubby who just turned 29. Knew that it might not be as easy as past pregnancies, but finding my hopes still got up despite what my brain says lol. Had mirena in for four years 5 months beforemremoval. AF has been very odd, didnt get af the whole time on mirena. First month was 29 days, then 20, and now i only had 16 days between cycles. Went to doc today (which just irritated me, Im not a patient patient) and was told, you arent as young as you use to be.,this wont be easy. No matter how true that may be really wasnt what i needes to hear. They told me to come back in six months and we would talk again. So, ive joined the forum, Im going to make new friends, and im going to chart, do ovulation tracking with the kits, take soy, and even stand on my head if need be lol. Im blessed with three great boys ages 16,8, and 4...and i know how blessed I am to have them. Never thought I would divorce/remarry, but i want nothing more than to give my husband a child and share this experience with him. Hope to make friends here and find others who know that 35 may be high risk, but it doesnt its hopeless.
Thanks


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Catching up after a really bad day.
> No I haven't actually gotten sick yet-god I hate throwing up.
> Just really nauseous a few times. Eating some chips now hoping it helps
> Looks like a dip on day 6. Thinking of testing in the am....
> Still early I know.
> 
> Hope you all well....
> 
> Sorry but not really that you are feeling sick. Lol I hope this is your sign:hugs::hugs: I think you should test in the Am as you have lots of supplies and as you said no shame either. We are all rooting for you:flower:Click to expand...

Yes no shame haha
It was bfn though 
No worries it's early-temps are good. 

Welcome newbie momblogh! No fear-I think you are one of the young ones of the group! I'm am 39- trying for #3
I know what you mean never expecting to be divorced and trying again.


----------



## Fluffy83

Morning ladies :)

Just getting caught up with everyones updates! Update on my own story so far.....currently 8 dpo, bbs ache and yesterday morning had felt sick but I've put it down to taking my ore natal vit on an empty stomach! Today I don't feel nauseous at all :)

Yes Ireland is a lovely country although I take the scenery for granted as I've lived here all my life! I once had an offer from a stranger looking to buy my house because of the surrounding view I had lol......I'd only moved into it!!

Anyways welcome to the new ladies, i have a busy day ahead so I'll get on later.......bonnie are you testing today????? 

Out of all of us here theres sure to be a :bfp: here!!!!

Have a nice day all & catch y'al later :)

:dust:


----------



## Mom To 2

AF due today, so far shes a no-show! I am very regular on my start days, 90% of the time its first thing in the morning so my hopes are up. I am waiting til this afternoon, if still nothing I'm holding urine for three hours and testing. Thats my plan, well thought out...haha. Pray for me ladies!


----------



## faithmum

:dust::dust:


momblough said:


> Hi ladies. I am 35 and ttc #4. Got remarried last year to my sweet hubby who just turned 29. Knew that it might not be as easy as past pregnancies, but finding my hopes still got up despite what my brain says lol. Had mirena in for four years 5 months beforemremoval. AF has been very odd, didnt get af the whole time on mirena. First month was 29 days, then 20, and now i only had 16 days between cycles. Went to doc today (which just irritated me, Im not a patient patient) and was told, you arent as young as you use to be.,this wont be easy. No matter how true that may be really wasnt what i needes to hear. They told me to come back in six months and we would talk again. So, ive joined the forum, Im going to make new friends, and im going to chart, do ovulation tracking with the kits, take soy, and even stand on my head if need be lol. Im blessed with three great boys ages 16,8, and 4...and i know how blessed I am to have them. Never thought I would divorce/remarry, but i want nothing more than to give my husband a child and share this experience with him. Hope to make friends here and find others who know that 35 may be high risk, but it doesnt its hopeless.
> Thanks

Welcome momblough! Do NOT listen to that ding dong doc. Do you have any idea what I'd do to be 35 again (reproductive wise)??? I am 45 and hopeful...if I were 35 I would know it was going to happen and it's just a matter of time. You WILL get a BFP. I am wondering how your progesterone levels are. Have you had them tested? After my divorce I was so upset that my period went bananas for a long time. They were super short cycles after I bled for about 3 months straight. It was a terrible time and I ended up throwing my progesterone out of wack from all the stress. My doc gave me an injection bolus of Progesterone and it reset everything. I still take progesterone from CD 15 - 26 but that's just in case I get preggo and I don't want my lining to shed early (this will happen with too little progesterone). I hope that helps. 

Momto2 - That is SO exciting!! I am praying for you as I write sista. 

Fluffy - What a funny story about your home - If someone walked up to me and offered to buy my home I'd hand over everything (cuz with 3 teens it's all almost broken anyway), grab the kids, the dogs and drive away!! I love my home actually it's just that in this market I don't know if I'll ever be able to sell it for what we paid for it - so unless a leprechaun visits me with a fat check, I'll stay here. 

Fluffy, Bonnie, Alin3 and MG - SO excited for you girls. Bonnie I know that your test wasn't right this morning and it's just too early. Fluffy and MG are you holding out until 12DPO? 

Hey Dysan - did you find a new thermometer? I spaced taking my temp yesterday and today I woke up from my dang period soaking through stuff at 4:00 so I don't think I slept enough to get an accurate reading. Will temp tomorrow though. 

:dust::dust::dust: and prayers to you all.


****One more thing (I love this edit button!) - Opinions please - do I do another round of soy or just go natural? I've done the soy for 3 months. Last month I had a strong Ovulation on the OPK. It seems though that soy might mess with the eggs. Thoughts??


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies- Mom 2 two I hope you don't get af and get your BFP!!!
Bonnie- sorry to hear about your BFN. It's way too early. Do you still fell nauseated?
Fluffy- when are you going to test?
Faithmum- I would maybe try without the soy this cycle?? I have heard good things about it but try something different maybe?


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya ladies

Just popped on here before I hit the hay! Friday is d-day for me! Holding out to test then, not getting hopes up as I don't feel any different! So if it's meant happen it will! I'm not nervous or exited this month probably as I've had so much going on! My baby is 2 tomorrow so this evening has been spent baking for his wee party......and I'm knackered.....

Will check in tomorrow ladies to see how everyone is......goodnight :)


----------



## Mom To 2

No AF still, but BFN. This is a first. Not sure what to think.


----------



## marathongirl

Mom To 2 said:


> No AF still, but BFN. This is a first. Not sure what to think.

Hmmmmmm..... Do you temp? That is really the only way to know if af is coming or not. I don't know I guess you just have to wait until tomorrow? If af doesn't show in the next few days I would say you should test again?


----------



## Mom To 2

No, dont temp. I use digital ovulation tests and pre-seed as my only secret weapons. :haha:


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning Ladies!
How is everyone this morning? It's weird to come on herein the am and. It have anything happening.
Bonnie- did you test this morning? Are you feeling ok? We haven't heard from you in a while it seems.
Fluffy- how about you? Any symptoms this morning?
Faithmum- you must be getting ready for the whole schedule thing? I won't say the word because I don't like it!
AFM- 10 dpo and just waiting it out. Have been really I tired but maybe a bit better today. Maybe test on Sat if af doesn't show. Lately I have only had a 12 day lp


----------



## Dysan

Hi ladies, just checking in. It has been a busy couple of days and heading out again shortly. Wanted to check on the testing ladies! Any good news to share? 

Bonnie where are you? Sorry about your BFN yesterday...what about today? I know you must have tested already...hahaha

Mom to 2? What about today?

fluffy Friday is around the corner and CONGRATS on your baby's b-day. 

Welcome to new moms to be!

faithmum I have been horrible at temping. I did not temp for 2 days. I know I should but for some reason I keep on forgetting plus I did not go to buy the BBT. I a taking the B6 though (50mg plus the little extra that comes in my prenatals for a total of 63mg). Do you think it is too much? I could not find pills less than 50 mg in my store i figured that if too much i can take every other day or something...they are too small to break.

I should O end of NEXT week and I plan to take it super easy this month. If we catch the egg, great! If we dont I will not be upset...if we do, we will have a Christmas due date which I a not that excited about - but honestly it is not discouraging enough to NOT TRY. I dont mind a Christmas birthday for my kids but i would prefer not to be in the hospital Christmas time this year - my KIDS adore Christmas and I make a super big deal out of it and I doubt that I will do as much if I a due. It is just one year though...so no big deal...but again, I will not be super dissapointed if we dont catch the egg this month.

OK ladies, off to enjoy this wonderful weather. Will check back tonight.


----------



## Dysan

marathon girl I forgot about you! 12 lp sounds good enough...i admire the will that you have in waiting to test until then. FX for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faithmum

Hi there!

Dysan - I too have been terrible about taking temps this go around. Mostly because AF is super heavy right now so I'm waking up at 4 or so and it's too early then when I go back to sleep I don't sleep long enough because I guess you're supposed to sleep for at least 3 hours before temping? I took it this morning at 4 and I might do the calculation Bonnie wrote about early to add 0.2 degrees for every hour (I think that's what it was). The B6 you're taking sounds like a reasonable amount - that's about what I end up taking too because of the extra in the prenatals. 

Speaking of Bonnie - where are ya girlfriend? Hopefully you're just too nauseated to get to the computer :winkwink:


MG - It _is_ early to see you here. Good morning! :coffee:10 dpo ... you're almost there! Let us know if you test! I am sure hoping we get some BFPs comin' around. 

Awww Fluffy - so sweet to have a little 2 year old Birthday party! I miss those! Now I've got teens who don't want me around except to pay the bills for whatever they want to do. I threatened my DD13 on her birthday that I was going to start texting her besties and making them my BFFs! Then I teased all the girls in the car and begged them for their cell numbers so we can chat all night long :rofl::rofl:

Mom to 2- any news today? FX for you hun. 

AFM - I couldn't decide yesterday about the soy so after hemming and hawing awhile I decided to take it and if I want to change my mind I won't take it tonight. When I took it CD 2- 6 with the primrose I had the best O. detected and lots of CM so I'm going with that again. Oh yeah...started Royal Jelly too. Anybody know anything about that? I'm like a rolling pharmacy right now.


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Dysan - I too have been terrible about taking temps this go around. Mostly because AF is super heavy right now so I'm waking up at 4 or so and it's too early then when I go back to sleep I don't sleep long enough because I guess you're supposed to sleep for at least 3 hours before temping? I took it this morning at 4 and I might do the calculation Bonnie wrote about early to add 0.2 degrees for every hour (I think that's what it was). The B6 you're taking sounds like a reasonable amount - that's about what I end up taking too because of the extra in the prenatals.
> 
> Speaking of Bonnie - where are ya girlfriend? Hopefully you're just too nauseated to get to the computer :winkwink:
> 
> 
> MG - It _is_ early to see you here. Good morning! :coffee:10 dpo ... you're almost there! Let us know if you test! I am sure hoping we get some BFPs comin' around.
> 
> Awww Fluffy - so sweet to have a little 2 year old Birthday party! I miss those! Now I've got teens who don't want me around except to pay the bills for whatever they want to do. I threatened my DD13 on her birthday that I was going to start texting her besties and making them my BFFs! Then I teased all the girls in the car and begged them for their cell numbers so we can chat all night long :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Mom to 2- any news today? FX for you hun.
> 
> AFM - I couldn't decide yesterday about the soy so after hemming and hawing awhile I decided to take it and if I want to change my mind I won't take it tonight. When I took it CD 2- 6 with the primrose I had the best O. detected and lots of CM so I'm going with that again. Oh yeah...started Royal Jelly too. Anybody know anything about that? I'm like a rolling pharmacy right now.

Too funny about your Dd friend's. My Dd just rolls her eyes at me when I do stuff like that in front of her friends. She is only 9 I can't wait until she is 13:wacko: She can be so sweet and cute one minute and the next....watch out. Like I said she doesn't even have the hormones going yet. Although the other day she asked me if I thought she needed a training bra:shrug: I took that as her saying she wanted one so we bought her some sport bras. They are so cute:flower: It's amazing how fast they grow up.

Where are you Bonnie?? We are getting worried and excited at the same time:wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sorry gals. A Quick hi. :wave:It's been a very rough week so far. 
No good news yet. It would very welcome to have some though!
Will try to post later tonight otherwise tomorrow. 
:Hugs:
Ttys


----------



## Fluffy83

Hello all :)

At long last this day has come to an end lol! My babys birthday party went well but im so glad its over too :) totally knackered now!
Update on moi.......10dpo tomorrow and then im going to test friday!!! Cannot believe how fast this week has gone by, so much faster than last month and i thinks its because i wasnt stressing or thinking constantly about poas :haha::haha:

Im going from the latest day i got +ov which was monday instead of the day before as im sure monday was def ov day for me.......so its 48 hrs and counting......if i get a :bfn: it wont be a shock as i have no real symptoms but never had any with my other 2 boys...... but ill have to wait and see.........fx'd :)

Hope you ladies are all well and i shall pop by tomorrow :)

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mom To 2 said:


> No AF still, but BFN. This is a first. Not sure what to think.

UPDATE!!!???


marathongirl said:


> Good morning Ladies!
> How is everyone this morning? It's weird to come on herein the am and. It have anything happening.
> Bonnie- did you test this morning? Are you feeling ok? We haven't heard from you in a while it seems.
> Fluffy- how about you? Any symptoms this morning?
> Faithmum- you must be getting ready for the whole schedule thing? I won't say the word because I don't like it!
> AFM- 10 dpo and just waiting it out. Have been really I tired but maybe a bit better today. Maybe test on Sat if af doesn't show. Lately I have only had a 12 day lp

MG-fx'd for you girl!


Dysan said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in. It has been a busy couple of days and heading out again shortly. Wanted to check on the testing ladies! Any good news to share?
> 
> Bonnie where are you? Sorry about your BFN yesterday...what about today? I know you must have tested already...hahaha
> 
> Mom to 2? What about today?
> 
> fluffy Friday is around the corner and CONGRATS on your baby's b-day.
> 
> Welcome to new moms to be!
> 
> faithmum I have been horrible at temping. I did not temp for 2 days. I know I should but for some reason I keep on forgetting plus I did not go to buy the BBT. I a taking the B6 though (50mg plus the little extra that comes in my prenatals for a total of 63mg). Do you think it is too much? I could not find pills less than 50 mg in my store i figured that if too much i can take every other day or something...they are too small to break.
> 
> I should O end of NEXT week and I plan to take it super easy this month. If we catch the egg, great! If we dont I will not be upset...if we do, we will have a Christmas due date which I a not that excited about - but honestly it is not discouraging enough to NOT TRY. I dont mind a Christmas birthday for my kids but i would prefer not to be in the hospital Christmas time this year - my KIDS adore Christmas and I make a super big deal out of it and I doubt that I will do as much if I a due. It is just one year though...so no big deal...but again, I will not be super dissapointed if we dont catch the egg this month.
> 
> OK ladies, off to enjoy this wonderful weather. Will check back tonight.

Dysan-:rofl: about my testing-tup-still :bfn:
looking forward to a christmas baby!



faithmum said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Dysan - I too have been terrible about taking temps this go around. Mostly because AF is super heavy right now so I'm waking up at 4 or so and it's too early then when I go back to sleep I don't sleep long enough because I guess you're supposed to sleep for at least 3 hours before temping? I took it this morning at 4 and I might do the calculation Bonnie wrote about early to add 0.2 degrees for every hour (I think that's what it was). The B6 you're taking sounds like a reasonable amount - that's about what I end up taking too because of the extra in the prenatals.
> 
> Speaking of Bonnie - where are ya girlfriend? Hopefully you're just too nauseated to get to the computer :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - I couldn't decide yesterday about the soy so after hemming and hawing awhile I decided to take it and if I want to change my mind I won't take it tonight. When I took it CD 2- 6 with the primrose I had the best O. detected and lots of CM so I'm going with that again. Oh yeah...started Royal Jelly too. Anybody know anything about that? I'm like a rolling pharmacy right now.

faithmum-don't worry too much about temping around AF...


Fluffy83 said:


> Hello all :)
> 
> At long last this day has come to an end lol! My babys birthday party went well but im so glad its over too :) totally knackered now!
> Update on moi.......10dpo tomorrow and then im going to test friday!!! Cannot believe how fast this week has gone by, so much faster than last month and i thinks its because i wasnt stressing or thinking constantly about poas :haha::haha:
> 
> Im going from the latest day i got +ov which was monday instead of the day before as im sure monday was def ov day for me.......so its 48 hrs and counting......if i get a :bfn: it wont be a shock as i have no real symptoms but never had any with my other 2 boys...... but ill have to wait and see.........fx'd :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well and i shall pop by tomorrow :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone

 aww baby birthdays!



ok so here is my story-
Monday-Nausea lunch, dinner, and before bed.
for extra fun, someone decided to call CPS hotline (child protective services) with a false abuse claim on my X for my DD. Complete with state troopers at my door and DB was the only one home. I think that it is going to blow over but DB was so upset we barely spoke until last night. oh and someone hacked my email and sent out a tone of spam.
Tuesday-things were calmer-zero nausea

today-went into work to find out 26 people were being layed off. i was freaked. thankfully not one of the chosen ones, but it made for a lousy day for all. we are a small hospital and everyone knows everyone. of course this means more work dumped on my plate-
on my way to meet DB for dinner before concert for DSS, the nausea hit again. and email spammed again. managed to eat half a sandwich and get through DSS play (in a hot stinky crowded auditorium-not good for nausea) DB was very sweet about it though. 
so hopefully the week will end better with some bfp's soon! 
come on we need some good news-well i do-lol

---ps not to nauseous to be in front of laptop-lol :comp:

till tomorrow-going to lay down and see if this will pass already :sick:
thanks for all the concerns-sorry to have dissapeared.....


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy83 said:


> Hello all :)
> 
> At long last this day has come to an end lol! My babys birthday party went well but im so glad its over too :) totally knackered now!
> Update on moi.......10dpo tomorrow and then im going to test friday!!! Cannot believe how fast this week has gone by, so much faster than last month and i thinks its because i wasnt stressing or thinking constantly about poas :haha::haha:
> 
> Im going from the latest day i got +ov which was monday instead of the day before as im sure monday was def ov day for me.......so its 48 hrs and counting......if i get a :bfn: it wont be a shock as i have no real symptoms but never had any with my other 2 boys...... but ill have to wait and see.........fx'd :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well and i shall pop by tomorrow :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone

I feel like the time has gone fast as well:thumbup: I have been quite tired as well so going to bed early. I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!:hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Oh Bonnie- That's terrible about the whole thing with your X.That is pretty serious stuff for a joke? I hope it blows over soon. Also the stuff with work. It's happening everywhere around here as well. I am self employed so don't have to be worried about being laid off but the economy is bad and my business is definitely down. 
Well we definitely need some BFP's. It sounds good for you I would say!! It wouldn't be bad to have a Christmas baby either!!


----------



## Fluffy83

Afternoon ladies!

@bonnie oh youve have a super rough week......sending :hugs: your way my dear! I hope that everything settles and returns to normality for you both very soon! 

Well ive had a very strange day today, my emotions are up and down at the moment......and in a confused and cheesed off kinda mood!

So tomorrow is my testing day and af due sat/sun but today about 11.30 am i popped to the loo to find a pinkish/ redish cm. Sorry tmi but im hoping it just disappears! Had a slight cramping sensation which lasted a few seconds and now its just very slight! Was at the bathroom to check but nothing.........really dreading that :witch: is teasing me again.....and i dont like it :)

Funny how you can be fine and then wam just feeling down in the dumps :(

Fx'd that this is the wonderful implantation bleeding happening for me at 10 dpo......whats the chances eh????

To top it off my kids are driving me crazy today.......not that hard to do now due to the crazy mood im in........but im grateful i have you ladies to listen to my wee rants lol.........

Praying :witch: stays away.......will keep you posted on how i get through today :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

@fuffy-10 dpo could be ib. Hope it's not the witch being a @itch!
And rant away! 

Yea it is not a funny joke at all. The x thinks it was the x of the woman he is currently seeing trying to cause trouble. Why do people have to be so stupid and not care that there are other people involved besides the one you are cheesed at (love that btw fluffy! Cheesed! :rofl:)

A little nausea today. Wish it would go away. Hope it's a good sign and not a bug though. 

6 more job cuts today that we have heard. That brings the count higher than the 26 originally stated. Another loss in my dept this morning. Everyone is so down today. 

DB tells me it would be a good thing and not to worry. Collect unemployment, save tons of gas money and get to play with him all summer! It doesn't sound bad when you look at it that way! Maybe I'll get lucky! I'm not going back after the baby comes anyway right?


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie that's just terrible what you all have had to go through this week! Some people really need to get a life!! And stop messing with others! Sorry to hear about the job cuts at your work, it's happening at my work too since before Xmas but we started to know more about their plans for the pay-offs in February! I took voluntary redundancy as I saw a chance to jump ship when the going was good and August will see me finished! I'm not sad about leaving the actual job but I've made good friends over the 10 years working there and thankfully we don't live too far apart to still catch up!

Bonnie your nausea hopefully is a good sign but maybe related to the stress uve been going thru this week......really hope it's good old preggie sickness :) ( in the nicest possible way off course!)

As for me no more cm, just feeling funny, no real cramping as such more like a niggley feeling.....lol.....I know there's no correct word to describe it:haha:

Hoping it is ib and that things are finally going to go my way :)

Hope you have a better day today.....and I will log on laters :)


Oh and thanks for listening everyone :flower:


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy83 said:


> Bonnie that's just terrible what you all have had to go through this week! Some people really need to get a life!! And stop messing with others! Sorry to hear about the job cuts at your work, it's happening at my work too since before Xmas but we started to know more about their plans for the pay-offs in February! I took voluntary redundancy as I saw a chance to jump ship when the going was good and August will see me finished! I'm not sad about leaving the actual job but I've made good friends over the 10 years working there and thankfully we don't live too far apart to still catch up!
> 
> Bonnie your nausea hopefully is a good sign but maybe related to the stress uve been going thru this week......really hope it's good old preggie sickness :) ( in the nicest possible way off course!)
> 
> As for me no more cm, just feeling funny, no real cramping as such more like a niggley feeling.....lol.....I know there's no correct word to describe it:haha:
> 
> Hoping it is ib and that things are finally going to go my way :)
> 
> Hope you have a better day today.....and I will log on laters :)
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks for listening everyone :flower:

Oh I hope the witch stays away Fluffy. She has a habit of showing up uninvited:growlmad:
Bonnie- so sad for you to have to go through so much turmoil. I guess db has a point though:shrug: I would love to have the summer off with the kiddies and be preggo!! When are you going to test? How far do you drive to work?
Dysan and Faithmum- how are you doing?
AFM- 11 dpo and don't know what to think:shrug: I don't have any tests so that makes it easy and I don't feel like spending the 20$ on them? Maybe I will wait until Sat?


----------



## faithmum

Oh my goodness gals. 

It's really amazing how much can happen here when you step away for a bit. I can finally get back on to check things out. 

Bonnie - my heart goes out to you. That's just awful and so incredibly malicious and wrong! I hope the x of the x of the x (couldn't keep it straight) get's the karma they deserve for that. Will there have to be an investigation or is everything under control now? I hate to say this but I'm excited you're feeling nauseated...testing tomorrow? 

MG - I'm proud of ya girl hanging in there til Saturday! Also - that is just great news about your son winning the tournament. That must have been so exciting! None of my kids are in a competive sport at the moment but I love it when they are. 

Fluffy - Hope that was IB and 10 days is absolutely within the window. Keep us posted!!


Hey Dysan - what's up with you?


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks mg! I know tests are expensive especially the amount I can go through lol! I hope that :witch: stays away for you too! Have you had any symptoms this month??

Update on me.....came home from work and so far still have those little niggles but no more spotting.......so hoping it stays away!


----------



## Bonnie1990

i don't expect there to be any more really heard about it. at least i hope.
some people just don't care about the concequences.

on the good news....a tad bit of nausea today-not as bad as last night. :thumbup:

will test in the am and see if anything turns up-it will be 12 dpo-we have the kids this weekend-so tomorrow morning is the last chance to have a private morning with db if it is pos. wont be able to get really excited sat or sun morning with the kids here-lol


how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey bonnie :) 
Really looking forward to seeing how you get on in the morning......hope its good news!!!!!

I ready for my bed, dh is workng late so im home alone and watching family guy lol! Really tired and so happy its friday tomorrow!!!

Goodnight from me.......oh its just dawned on me ill have to wait until noon or after until i see how you get on!!!! Darn this time difference :haha: glad to hear your feeling better but at the same time still have the nausea......if that makes sense lol!!

Chat to you all tomorrow........night :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

sleep well
and yes TGIF!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> sleep well
> and yes TGIF!

Looking forward to you testing tomorrow as well:flower: I think I will wait until Sat. I don't have any tests and anyways. I guess I could use an opk:shrug: they can work but we will see:wacko:
Fluffy- what about you? Will you test tomorrow as well? I was feeling so positive at the beginning of the week with how fatigued I felt but that seems a bit better now so...... I still have sore bbs:shrug:
Faithmum- thanks it is great when they find something that they love and that they are good at! This weekend my Dd has a hockey tournament so back over to Vancouver. It's exhausting. I tell you any baby we have will have to be able to go with the flow!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dysan

Good night ladies! 

Bonnie I am so sorry about all that's going on with your x. That's awful that somebody will do such a think without thinking how it can affect others, specally the child. Also sorry to read about your workplace situation. FX that you dont have to go through any negatives there and hoping that you get great news to make up for all the bad 

Fluffy, i really hope that AF stays away for you!

Come on girls, we are in need of a BFP on our thread! I am eager to log in tomorrow to check on both of your tests!

faithmum thanks for asking I have been terribly off these past few days. There is something certainly wrong with my hormones this/past cycle. I have been so moody the past few days going from terribly happy to terrible irritated by small stuff. Do you think that B6 could be causing this? Also, i am VERY bloated and my past weird period gave me a bit of worry. I also feel some very small cramps by b/c i am bloated i am thinking maybe gas? I feel a little crazy which is so not normal for me at this time in my cycle. Double guessing I did test again and i got a BFN (after Bonnie's friend story I was thinking oh my gosh what if I have ectopic pregnancy) - that 1.5 day period threw me off. When the HPT was negative i thought OK maybe I am about to O early so i took OPK and it is dark but not positive...which is another puzzle why is it dark now? Last cycle they were almost non-existent second line at this stage. What if I have some weird hormonal inbalance? Honestly, i feel i am going mad. I am usually the most rational/stable person so this is certainly weird. Maybe is just simply anxiety about TTC #3 - this is my first time actually trying like this so perhaps it s simply that. 

I am CD 7 today so looking forward to O time and my next TWW.


----------



## faithmum

Dysan ~ oh darlilng I feel for you. I have been there and it is crazymaking. At 7 pdo you may be getting ready to O already. My doc told me that the one thing about being 'our' age is that O can really be all over the place and the important thing is to not read too much into it but to try to catch it. I don't think the B6 would give you the symptoms you have but I think you may be one to something when you say you could be feeling different because you're ttc and paying closer attention. I would say that if your cycle is off again it's worth getting that checked out. I am hoping though that you won't have another cycle to even worry over. Vent here - we need each other to get through the extreme sporting of ttc in your 40's. We should add THAT to the olympics!:ninja:

Bonnie ~ throw us a bone!! Get a BFP for us!! :flower:

Fluffy ~ when are you planning on testing? What a nice quiet night...just you and Family Guy! Brian is my fave. My kids like the Cleveland show now...do you ever watch that?

MG ~ Wow - you're DD plays too? Do many Canadian girls play Hockey? She must have taken after you with her athletic ability eh? 

AFM ~ I didn't sleep at all last night and I'm just spent so I'm off to bedie pie. I am so hoping to wake up to good news!! 

xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well ladies-I wish I had a bone for you. 
Bfn. 
On a sensitive strip-shouldn't that be positive by now?:shrug:

Fluffy-can you help us?


----------



## Fluffy83

Morning ladies:)

How is everyone? Bonnie dont give up......it could still be early for you!! What do you need help with........

My situation is similar to yesterday, no continuation of the pinkish cm that i git yday morning.......so thats not too bad! Had a really bad nights sleep as my baby was in and out of my bed from 2am........so feeling a bit tired now!

I tested this morning using a cheapie sensitive test and :bfn: with an evaporation line! Im not giving up until :witch: arrives so ill be keeping a close eye on any other cm changes and test again in the morning........trying to stay positive........gets hard though!!!

:dust: to all


----------



## Bonnie1990

Was hoping you could help us with a BFP this am. 
I would be happy with even what looked like an evap line. I have never seen a hint of anything on mine. I don't even know where the line is supposed to be! Lol

I'll test again in the am. At least my temp was good :shrug:

Sorry you had bad nights sleep 
Weird for me-past two nights I have slept straight through! Not even to pee!


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie i never get evap lines either but today its a thicker line so im hoping that tomorrow there might be something more definite!!!!! I usualky see lines but only when i have my glasses on but today i can see this one without them.......ohhhh i realky do hope that the line gets darker but knowing my luch that darn :witch: is sooo wanting to cheese meboff this month too.......

Will keep you informed.......on the slightest darking of a line!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd! And toes and...well you get it lol


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie - I wouldn't worry at all. Your temps look great. At this time on your other 2 months you had started to drop a bit. This month it looks like it increased some. 

Fluffy - I want to see a picture of that line! Maybe we can see something you can't :winkwink:

Baby Dust to all of you and I'm keeping everything X for you all!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie - I wouldn't worry at all. Your temps look great. At this time on your other 2 months you had started to drop a bit. This month it looks like it increased some.
> 
> Fluffy - I want to see a picture of that line! Maybe we can see something you can't :winkwink:
> 
> Baby Dust to all of you and I'm keeping everything X for you all!!
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Idk faithmum. I'm really having a hard time with this today and feel like I'm out. Every time I think about it I start to cry. My heart is opposite the brain right now.


----------



## faithmum

Oh I'm sorry Bonnie. Don't give up hope. Are you still feeling nauseated?


----------



## Bonnie1990

No. Also heard today there is a bug going around so maybe I was fighting it off.


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> No. Also heard today there is a bug going around so maybe I was fighting it off.


THAT timing would be a dirty trick. Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## Dysan

Happy Friday! 

Feeling soooooooooo much better today although I sad reading about the BFN here. 

I am hoping to O the next week or so and we BD last night simply because we felt like it and not because we had to!!!!!!!!!!! I am hoping to take it easy this cycle and not force it and see what happens. On our norm, we BD about 3x weekly so i am hoping that this is enough...of course will use the OPK too b/c i want to see more or less when I O to check on that LP concern that I have. 

Ladies keeping my FX for you. Marathongirl testing day tomorrow for you also!!! Excting!!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Feeling soooooooooo much better today although I sad reading about the BFN here.
> 
> I am hoping to O the next week or so and we BD last night simply because we felt like it and not because we had to!!!!!!!!!!! I am hoping to take it easy this cycle and not force it and see what happens. On our norm, we BD about 3x weekly so i am hoping that this is enough...of course will use the OPK too b/c i want to see more or less when I O to check on that LP concern that I have.
> 
> Ladies keeping my FX for you. Marathongirl testing day tomorrow for you also!!! Excting!!!!

Glad you are feeling better today! It's amazing how you feel better when you are close to O and a new hope.

Bonnie- sorry honey. I know how you feel. If your temps are still up that's a good sign. :hugs: it's so hard. I just spent the whole of yesterday with a friend who is 27 and just had a baby. She smoked and drinks gallons of coffee everyday????? It's not fair she met a guy and got preggo practically the first time they slept together. Remember you are not out until she arrived that witch.

AFM- I wish I had good news as well. I haven't tested but my temp took a huge nose dive this am. Still way above cover line but I think I am out. Just a feeling.... I hope I'm wrong. We need some BFP's


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy- I hope you get your BFP!!!! Sounds promising!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey girls! 
Just home from work and no spotting today! Tomorrow AF should be due if not Sunday so I'm really hoping it doesn't show!!! Can't really get a good enough pic faithmum as they're so dark and blurred!! I've had evap line last month so I'm not really to exited about it yet! Oh how I'd love to get 2 dark lines.......isn't it wonderful how a small stick can control your life :) may try another test to see if anything appears!!!!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey again........have just poas again and the same line has appeared! Not sure but it could well be an evap line again, just thought id share this little piece of useless info lol! 
Ill test again in the morning to see if it tells a different tale.......hopefully fx'd


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd fluffy :dust:

Another bit of useless info. Another bout of nausea. I thought I was going to have to pull over several times driving home. Now I'm starving. :shrug:


Ps note: I got home and ate a bowl of crock pot dinner and then proceed to finish the other half of the turkey club from the other night! Oink oink! Wth!


----------



## Dysan

fluffy i think that getting two evaporation lines is super rare!!!!!!! I am actually getting so excted that that this may be it for you!!!!!!!!!! Perhaps the spotting was IB...it certainly sounds like it if bleeding stops. Do you usually spot?
I think this is it. Keeping my FX for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya girls

Ive checked all 3 tests today and theyve all got the evap lines, i dont know what to think!!! Getting nervous now........

I spotted with my first son but i assumed that it was 2 months after i had a D&C for my first loss......i spotted right through to 14 weeks then!

This is on and off a very very light pinkish staining (sorry tmi) and i am hoping it could be ib! Will test tomorrow again and if the line is somewhat darker ill test with frer too........and then (hopefully) ill get to blow the cobwebs off the clearblue digi lol!

Bonnie you were super hungry lol! Thats not a bad sign either!!! I hope some of us get some good news this month!!!

Roll on tomorrow morning!!!!!

Oh ive been able to take a snap shot of the lines on my phone but not sure how to attach them on here!!


----------



## faithmum

MG and Bonnie - Hang in there girls!! I wouldn't worry about the dip since it's above the coverline MG and Bonnie - symptoms sure sound good. Both of you are testing in the a.m. right? I can't wait to log on. 

FLUFFY!! You have got to figure out how to get that pic. I would advise you but I've no idea....Bonnie?? Help :wacko:

AFM - still taking my boat load of supplements and took soy last night but kind of really wished I hadn't started it. I would really hate it if I'm making myself infertile with the soy!! I lowered it to 180 instead of 200. Think I should go lower? I've got 2 more nights.


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> MG and Bonnie - Hang in there girls!! I wouldn't worry about the dip since it's above the coverline MG and Bonnie - symptoms sure sound good. Both of you are testing in the a.m. right? I can't wait to log on.
> 
> FLUFFY!! You have got to figure out how to get that pic. I would advise you but I've no idea....Bonnie?? Help :wacko:
> 
> AFM - still taking my boat load of supplements and took soy last night but kind of really wished I hadn't started it. I would really hate it if I'm making myself infertile with the soy!! I lowered it to 180 instead of 200. Think I should go lower? I've got 2 more nights.

Don't know much about the soy?? I might try it next cycle if I'm out. I just have this niggly feeling that I'm out:shrug: WE shall see tomorrow.

Fluffy- It sure sounds good to me. I think this may be it for you too!!:hugs:

Bonnie- I think the hunger thing is a good sign... I have been hungry today as well. I would be excited if:hugs: my temp hadn't nose dived this morning


----------



## Bonnie1990

haha-iots not the hunger that was so funny.. its that at 4:30 as i was walking out of work i suddenly felt so sick. i almost pulled over several times on the drive home. i kept scanning ahead saying "ok i know the stop up ahead i can pull of" or "hang on there is no where to pull over right now" :rofl: i even had a burp with a bit of yuk

i was less than a mile from home and it had gradually went away. i was stopped at a stop sign and i was suddenly starving!

i had a bowl of crock pot dinner and then at the other half of a turkey club sandwich!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey girls

Just an update, tested with cheapie and frer this am and the line has appeared even though it's faint it can still be seen without squinting! Nothing appeared on the frer so I'm hoping that my hcg levels aren't high enough for the frer test yet!!!

I'm using cheapie 10miu and the frer is 25miu so let's hope they start rising eh!!!

Still have a tiny spot or two and I'm feeling that AF is goin to start so I'm in a confused state today! Trying so much to stay positive bit it's darn hard!

Will try and get my silly little pic up but it could take me a while to find out, maybe it's better trying from the laptop rather than my phone!

:dust:


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy83 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Just an update, tested with cheapie and frer this am and the line has appeared even though it's faint it can still be seen without squinting! Nothing appeared on the frer so I'm hoping that my hcg levels aren't high enough for the frer test yet!!!
> 
> I'm using cheapie 10miu and the frer is 25miu so let's hope they start rising eh!!!
> 
> Still have a tiny spot or two and I'm feeling that AF is goin to start so I'm in a confused state today! Trying so much to stay positive bit it's darn hard!
> 
> Will try and get my silly little pic up but it could take me a while to find out, maybe it's better trying from the laptop rather than my phone!
> 
> :dust:

Wow Fluffy! I would say a line is a line? I thought the frer was super sensitive? That is the one I have always used? Fx'd for you. We would love to see your test up here!
AFM- temp dropped a bit again this am so feeling a bit down. The good thing is that if af holds off until tomorrow I will have had a 13 day lp which is normal for me and the first time since my mc. I guess you need to look on the bright side?
Faithmum- I woke up in the night and suddenly thought of you with the soy and I realized you take dhea as well. I thought dhea was like estrogen on your body and with the soy maybe too much? Idk just a thought?
Bonnie- what's up??


----------



## Dysan

hi fluffy! 

sorry about the BFN on the FRE. There are different types on FRE here in USA they sell one that you can test 6 days before you expect AF. However, when you look at the box, the percentage of ladies that are pregnant that get a BFP that ealy is small...i think that 2 days before AF then the percentage is very high - i dont have one handy to check but i remember reading the box a few months back. NOt sure what FRE you have or exactly when AF is due for you. 

I am not familiar with the super sensitive tests as i never bought them myself but how cruel to get evaps on every test in indeed those are evaps. you can easily post the photo here when you go to reply click on "go advance" and then you will see a button to include an attachment. Typically, when i take the photo on my phone i email it to my computer and then grab t from there to post it here. 
sorry to say that unfortunately, all you can do when this happens in wait it out. If you got a BFN on the FRE chances are you will get a BNF on a digital so dont waste it just yet...

marathon girl any news to share?


----------



## Dysan

marathon girl sorry I missed your post just before mine...i guess that no good news just yet...maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I have been up since 2:30. Couldnt sleep. Test was bfn then. Of course now I have no idea of my temp because I was up for 2.5 hrs before normal so ehh. :shrug:
Boobs a bit tender-normal. Cried at tv show this morning -it was sad. No nausea yet but it seems to hit me later and has been every other day so far. 

Wondering if I o a day later so dpo is a day earlier? :shrug:

DSD b-party today. Made a cute lion cake. Off to get a balloon for the mailbox. 

Fluffy sounds promising
Mg-hang in there.
Faithmum-I know nothing of soy or dhea


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> I have been up since 2:30. Couldnt sleep. Test was bfn then. Of course now I have no idea of my temp because I was up for 2.5 hrs before normal so ehh. :shrug:
> Boobs a bit tender-normal. Cried at tv show this morning -it was sad. No nausea yet but it seems to hit me later and has been every other day so far.
> 
> Wondering if I o a day later so dpo is a day earlier? :shrug:
> 
> DSD b-party today. Made a cute lion cake. Off to get a balloon for the mailbox.
> 
> Fluffy sounds promising
> Mg-hang in there.
> Faithmum-I now nothing of soy or dhea

keep us posted! Thanks for the words of encouragement. Right now on ferry again to watch Dd play hockey. Feeling a bit sick and smells bugging me a lot but hard to get excited when temps drop,


----------



## faithmum

Hi girls!

Only have a minute but wanted to tell you all that I've got everything X'd for you!

Bonnie -I think you're right and maybe you O'd later than you thought. Sounds like a cute cake - send a pic if you can. I love looking at stuff like that. My cute cake making days are done.....for now :flower:

MG - Thanks so much for thinking about that DHEA. I will look into that! You know the last time I got preggo I wasn't doing anything. Maybe I should just let my body figure it out eh? How was the game? Nausea sounds promising! Let us know if you test!

Fluffy - girlfriend I believe you are preggo!! A line is a line! Have you tested anymore?

FX'd for you all!!! 


Dysan - what's up? You're not far away from the 2ww now. I like that you're taking the bd'g approach of just letting it all unfold a bit more naturally. That's much less chaotic.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Here is a pic of the cake.
DB thought it was weird-lol
The kids liked it-thats all that matters!

Nothing new here....no nausea tonight..dinner did smell bad cooking all day but i leave that to tuna and broccoli stink :rofl:

boobs arent even that sore.

how is everyone else doing tonight?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1925.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Here is a pic of the cake.
> DB thought it was weird-lol
> The kids liked it-thats all that matters!
> 
> Nothing new here....no nausea tonight..dinner did smell bad cooking all day but i leave that to tuna and broccoli stink :rofl:
> 
> boobs arent even that sore.
> 
> how is everyone else doing tonight?

Well ladies I'm officially out:cry: the witch showed up today. I am ok I guess I'm getting used to it:shrug: I guess it's only been 4 cycles since mc and 1 cycle was a chemical. I know it will happen when it's right but..... Also another 25 day cycle with a 12 day lp which is ok. I think 12/14 is normal.
Love the cake Bonnie!!!! Hope you have some good news. You should know tomorrow with your temp!
Fluffy- you are killing us???
Faithmum- thanks for asking. Dd won her game and we went shopping at her favorite store so it was an awesome day. Trying not to stress about af and enjoy my kids:flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

hugs MG :hugs::hugs:
we may get used to it but it doesn't make it any easier:hugs:
your regular so i wouldn't worry too much.
I'm glad you had a good day and DD won the game!

Fluffy-whats going on?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey ladies

Just a quick log in here! Its nearly 1am here and i must remember to put my clock firward as our time changes tonight! Was out tonight and just in the door, having a quick cup if tea here before i hit the hay!
Update from today, havent took anymore tests as ive only 3 left so i dint want to waste them, glanced at the one i did this morning and the line is still there! Ive had a few dots of tinted cm today, tomorrow will ve cd28 for me and over the past 4/5 months my cycles have been 26-28 days, but more so 26 as the :witch: always showed a few days early, so im really hoping she doesnt land tomorrow!!

I am testing again in the morning and hoping i get a more definite answer to this!!! It woukd really drive you nuts.....lol!

Will let you know what the story is tomorrow.........goodnight from me and chat to you all tomorrow :)


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> hugs MG :hugs::hugs:
> we may get used to it but it doesn't make it any easier:hugs:
> your regular so i wouldn't worry too much.
> I'm glad you had a good day and DD won the game!
> 
> Fluffy-whats going on?!?!?!?!?!

Thanks Bonnie. I hope you have better news for us tomorrow!! Fx'd!!
Fluffy can't wait to hear tomorrow!


----------



## Fluffy83

Well ladies......:witch: has arrived :(

Woke during the night with real bad cramping and I knew she was here :(

Ah well at least I know now that the lines were evaps on the tests :) yes Im disappointed but onwards and upwards as they say........cd1 for me:)

Has anyone got good news :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs fluffy...

No good news for me. 
Temp did a nose dive so I'm sure I'm done:cry:


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie thank you:)
Im done crying for today :( just feeling so down! I really thought that this was my month too:(
I just feel like lying on my sofa all day and not moving, dh has been great and took the kids to his mums house this morning, so ive just cried everything out and im feeling better now. 

Im wondering what im doing wrong......and why is it so hard this time around!!!

The way im feeling today is just to give up but part of me says try again but im not sure :( i suppose this is the things life throw in your path to test you!

I feel kinda embarrased due to the fact i was telling you ladies that i was getting the line on the tests, im beginning to hate those little sticks now!!!

Listen to me eh......ill be better later on, its a gorgeous day here and its supposed to be 18degrees today which is warm for this time of year so im going to go out for a nice walk with the dh & kids

Will be on later and hope you ladies have a lovely day :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh fluffy. I know how you feel
I am feeling the same way
I want to stay in bed and hide-DB is waking us up for an early walk
I haven't told DB yet. 
I feel like an idiot with all the nausea. 
:witch:is here but I know she's coming
I really thought this was it too. :cry:


----------



## Fluffy83

Maybe next month eh bonnie :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

We can hope fluff


I have already put away the thermometer, the few opk's I have left and tests I have left. I'm not doing it this month. Will go by cycle days that's it. 

So frustrating. I know I shouldn't be considering how long others are stuggling. But it is.


----------



## marathongirl

:hugs:


Bonnie1990 said:


> We can hope fluff
> 
> 
> I have already put away the thermometer, the few opk's I have left and tests I have left. I'm not doing it this month. Will go by cycle days that's it.
> 
> So frustrating. I know I shouldn't be considering how long others are stuggling. But it is.

:hugs::hugs:To Bonnie and Fluffy I know your pain


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks mg. I thought for sure one of us at least would have made it.


----------



## Dysan

oh no girls! i am so sorry. i was also really hoping that at least one of us would get a bfp this month. 
i know how you girls feel. although we have not been trying forever you cant help but to feel down... i know that there are some ladies out there trying for so long...gosh i do admire their strength. 
take the next week to get your mind off ttc...i tried to do that this past week as much as i could. i feel very positive again now and specially happy knowing that this cycle i will not ttc daily or on demand...just when it feels right and pray for the best. 

as for me, my cm seems to be preparing for fertile time of cycle...was so dry until af and now i can tell that i may start with ewcm perhaps in next few days. i have not temped consistently so i dont think that i can keep up with that...i think i will not do it for now...and just start if i find trouble conceiving after 6 cycles...

ok ladies, hugs to all! i know that you will be feeling great again as soon as af is gone.


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks mg:). Yeah it's hard to even think about starting all over again! It's frustrating to think that you cover all areas and still a :bfn: at the end :(

To be honest i never had any problem before but this will be cycle #4 and I feel like giving up!!

There has to be an easier way lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ib told DB and he was like oh and went off like normal. 
It so unfair. I'm upstairs hiding out from the kids crying and he acts like its no big deal!

He has said before we will worry if we not preggers by July. 
I'm wondering if I should go see gyn for some simple tests. If they would even entertain me this soon or not. 

It's just spotting right now but I know it's over. It's even harder knowing that that was it for 2012.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Ib told DB and he was like oh and went off like normal.
> It so unfair. I'm upstairs hiding out from the kids crying and he acts like its no big deal!
> 
> He has said before we will worry if we not preggers by July.
> I'm wondering if I should go see gyn for some simple tests. If they would even entertain me this soon or not.
> 
> It's just spotting right now but I know it's over. It's even harder knowing that that was it for 2012.

So sorry Bonnie:hugs::hugs: please know we are all here for you. I cried most of last night and still feel pretty crumby today. Dh was upset but almost more incredulous than anything sort of like" what do you mean you're not preggo?" he thinks just because we have been timing it perfect that it's a sure thing. I told him that he had to stop saying that every time because it hurts my feelings and makes me feel inadequate:wacko:
I also find it hard because dh has pretty young kids with his x and it's starting to really play on me that it's not happening for us. I know you are in the same situation so can understand. Feel free to pm me if you need to get anything really off your chest:hugs::hugs:
It will happen for us eventually it just might take a bit longer.:hugs:
Thanks for everything ladies.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks mg and everyone
This is hitting me especially hard this time. I think becuase I had such a positive feeling this month and the nausea was very unusual. Also this was the lat month for a 2012 baby. And I was hoping it would have at least waited until tomorrow so we could maybe have some alone time tonight. It has been two weeks again. 

I'm failing and I don't like it. 

I went upstairs and had a good cry. There is more but it will have to wait. He did come up and gave me a hug. I know he is keeping the kids occupied and out of my hair so I had some time. It's not like we can really talk about it now. I was a bit unfair below but it was my initial reaction. 

So the testing stuff and thermometer are away. I don't know what I'm going to do supplement wise, if anything. 

I am even more upset now that I have looked at the calendar. We have the kids for spring break the 2-9th of April, smack dab in my next window. No nights free. I don't know what will happen. We may miss altogether. 

Thanks again. It helps knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## faithmum

Oh girls - I just logged on and am so so sorry!!! I thought for certain one of us would be in. Big gigantic hugs:hugs::hugs:

Well my day has been HORRIBLE. You know my fiance? The one I was going to marry? The one with whom I'm trying to have his baby? The one we have already gotten a marriage certificate - all we need to do is send it in to validate it?? Well I found out today that he's had my email account on his phone and reads every single thing that I send out or that I receive. He has my phone account on his phone and monitors my calls and finally; wait for it....he put a tracker on my car and has been tracking where I drive!! Ok here is one more wait for it and it has made me cry ALL day long - he has been on match.com and has lined up dozens of women to meet telling them he wants to take them on a date to Paris or Rome. Telling them they have the most beautiful eyes (the same thing he tells me!), I am crushed beneath it all girls. Keep me in your thoughts please.


----------



## Bonnie1990

OMG faithmum!
how did you find this all out?
how long have you been together?
OMG i dont know what to say


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> OMG faithmum!
> how did you find this all out?
> how long have you been together?
> OMG i dont know what to say

We've been together 18 months. You know the weird thing? I prayed at church this morning that God would direct my feet and help me straighten out the mess in my head about my divorce etc. This guy has had control and jealous issues in the past but says he's in counseling. 

I forgot my phone and needed to make a call so I asked to borrow his. He got all strange about it. When I looked at it I saw MY email pop up. So I got out of the car and sat in the women's restroom for hours trying to make heads and tails out of it. That's when I saw the direction my car drove yesterday (every single turn) when I went alone to get my eyelashes dyed (I guess he thought I was going to go blow somebody???) and I saw all my verizon stuff there where he sees who I call etc.


----------



## faithmum

Finally - the crushing blow was seeing in HIS email (which previously I wouldn't dream of looking into) all these emails from women on Match!! All during months we've been actively trying to have a baby!! He's almost 50 and has begged me to get pregnant!! WTF???? I can hardly believe this is MY life!!!


----------



## faithmum

Now he's telling me all the ways it is MY fault!!

Thanks for listening ladies. 

If you ever read stuff totally out of place here it's likely because I used to use his laptop to log on and I'm guessing I'm still logged on as me so he will be reading up/ Who am I kidding? He's already been reading up!

Oh girls - controlling jealous man. I should have friggin' known the first times he lied to me and spied on me. WHY did I think he could change?

Thanks for letting me rant. and cry. and if I could, scream.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Omg. I am in total shock. 
I can't imagine how you feel right now. 
Rant anything
Scream
Pm if you like. Or email when safe


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> Omg. I am in total shock.
> I can't imagine how you feel right now.
> Rant anything
> Scream
> Pm if you like. Or email when safe

It is super sad for me because not only am I losing what I thought was a great man but also the hope I had in new life. I feel lost right now. So lost. It's strange to got from the ttc mindset to single at 45.


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Omg. I am in total shock.
> I can't imagine how you feel right now.
> Rant anything
> Scream
> Pm if you like. Or email when safe
> 
> It is super sad for me because not only am I losing what I thought was a great man but also the hope I had in new life. I feel lost right now. So lost. It's strange to got from the ttc mindset to single at 45.Click to expand...

Oh no I don't know what to say other than we are here for you. If I could I would fly there and be there for you. I just can't even imagine, you are the most amazing woman. I love the way you are always there for us on here. Please know that we are here. Just lean on your friends they will help you, maybe you can talk to your person at your church:hugs::hugs::hugs: just know what a strong woman you are.


----------



## faithmum

Thank you so much MG. 

I had my accupuncture tonight set up for ttc and I just laid on the table and cried (so pathetic really). First time I've done it while crying and holding kleenex in my hands.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya ladies!
I've just logged in and caught up on what's been happening.....Faithmum I can't believe what I've just read!!! Omg im in total shock and I don't know how you must be feeling my dear!!!
Please feel free to get that s**t out of your system (sorry for my language) but at times like this it's the only language I can use!
So I know you're feeling betrayed by the way he's treated you but how do do really feel now about having his baby??
Why can't some guys see when they've got a good person and why find the need to treat them like trash!!!!

Faithmum I can only pray that you get the strength to get above this and clear your head from all the crap you've been taking, I don't want to pry into your private business but you know we're all here if you need to talk :hugs:

Omg the more I think about what's he's been doing.......going through your emails is bad enough but tracking your car!!! Oh and don't get me started about the website stuff, I'm feeling your anger and pain but listen we're here for you and will help you get through it :)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ladies. 
I am still in shock over your situation faithmum. I want so bad to be there and hug you. I guess we will have to be your virtual shoulders. 

I was thinking if you wanted somewhere else other than bnb to talk, are any of you other ladies on Facebook? I could create a private group if you didn't want all of this out here or if you didn't want to be here in this place now. Jut a thought. Fluffy and I are already connected on fb. Just let me know. We are here for you where ever you need us to be.


----------



## Fluffy83

That's sounds good to me bonnie :) some times it's hard to keep personal stuff private on these sites......:hugs: to everyone

I hope this day gets better for you faithmum.....you're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

So I just scheduled an appointment with my gyn for an initial infertility (dammit im not labeled yet-why dont they call it fertility assessment instead?) assessment on 4/4. I know it's only been 3 months but I would rather not continue beating my head against the wall if my labs are all screwy you know?

Waiting for the nurse to call me back to see if I can get an order for day 3 tests so they are available for the consult. 

Hope everyone is ok today
Faithmum-how are you holding up? :hugs:

If anyone wants to do Facebook, PM me with your Facebook infor so I can invite you.


----------



## Dysan

Hi ladies, 

Oh just logged here and I am in total shock of what's going on. Faithmum, I am so sorry for what you need to go through right now. I think that this is absolutely crazy.

I am not sure if this is my place to say so I apologize if this is offensive, I certainly do not mean it that way, but faithmum this person is not good for you and you need to leave him. I know that you certainly dont choose who you fall in love with but you dont need this. Life goes by so fast and now that you have this info you do have a choice what to do. I honestly dont think that people like that change fast or if they do at all - to do such a thing at his age you need to have severe psychological issues and a level of insecurity that is off the charts - i would certainly not feel the same way if he was 18 years old. 

Of course this is my personal opinion and i could be so off...I strongly believe that, despite this crashing yours dreams that go beyond just having a guy next to you, we, human beings, are very resilient and I am sure that you will be able to move on to better things fast. You dont need him. If you realized through this TTC journey that having a baby is important to you, i think that would be better off going to a sperm bank and doing it on your own if you feel that you are financially capable. I know plenty of single moms that decided to have a child on her own and although it is not something for me, I consider them excellent mothers with great kids and strongly support their decision. 

He is probably playing psychological games with you...using what he reads and knows to tell you what you want to hear. Take your time to think and be alone and dont do anything rushed, but know that if you stay with him, you should be committed to a difficult road ahead for people with those issues if they recover at all, they certainly dont do it overnight. You deserve great things and dont settle for any less. Sorry to ramble I encountered similar situations thorughout my carrer and saw the suffering. 

As for the facebook group, I am somewhat interested because I hate that anyone can read this posts. However, I came here to discuss TTC with "strangers" in the sense that I dont want any of the people that I know, well know that I am TTC and my feelings through this process. IF I join, will my facebook friends know that I am TTC (ie by name of a group baby related or knowing that I am in a private group)? Will they have access to my posts just like when I post on my wall, etc? I certainly dont want that...i even have people from my old work environment there (used to be an attorney up until 1 year ago).

Faithmum hope you find the strength fast to deal with this. Allow yourself to be sad but know that moving on, whatever decision you make, is not as difficult as it now seems.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan,
I think your advice is dead on. Faithmum only you can decide though. 

The Facebook group is a private one. It can't be searched-it does not show on your walls. You can see it on your own wall but anyone else looking at your page cannot. The only people that can see are those in the group. I use one with a personal group of friends so we can vent without the world seeing but is easier to follow than a group message. I dont have anything on my profile about ttC either.


----------



## faithmum

Thank you thank you thank you. All of you. I am interested in the FB and pm'd my info to you Bonnie. 

I think it's great you've got an appointment so soon B - glad you're doing it.

Dysan you advice is spot on. I am reeling still today. I finally fell asleep early this morning (around 5:45ish) and woke at 7 so I'm just exhausted from it all. Funny thing is I got so tired of laying in bed I got up at 2:15 and colored my hair. 

He texted me through the night telling me over and over how this was my fault. Using stuff I'd written in my personal email from over a year ago - taking it out of context etc. He apologized but only after insulting the crap out of me and how I didn't make him feel secure enough. We broke up for awhile after the mc because my hormones made me so depressed and I longed for the family I had for 20+ years back. He had done some things when I was preggo the first time that made me wonder. Lied frequently, once I left my phone in my purse while I took the kids skiing and when I unexpectedly returned early he had gotten it out of my purse and was looking at my texts, emails etc. Of course he lied and lied and said he was trying to find music. I don't know....I know I was foolish trusting that he would be different than the first time around but he has been in counseling (I think!). 

I have 3 children and I will be content with them. I was excited about having a baby with him. He's never had children and I wanted to share that with him. To offer it to him. The thing is I just laid out $650 (and I'm broke) for 10 accupunture treatments, I'm taking tons of supplements, taking my temps every morning etc AND the mother f***er is getting dates rounded up on Match. He kept saying "I didn't meet any of them so I wasn't unfaithful". He flipping promised them dates in Paris and Rome!! Great thing is I got on Match and notified some of the women he was in contact with about what a jerk he really is! 

I am venting away...thank you from the bottom of my heart for being here.


----------



## faithmum

A question for you all - I took an OPK this morning and it came back pretty darned positive. I am only CD8 and my urine was very very concentrated. Do you know if the LH surge is effected by concentration in that it would show a positive in more contrated urine? This is why I am concerned (and this feels so awful to go from wanting a baby to feeling torn and not knowing what to do). We DTD Saturday night. If sperm live for 5 days maximum and if I happen to O early on account of the soy...then what? I know my chances are low but wouldn't that just be my luck??


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh boy I don't think concentration is so much a factor as it is recommended to OPK in the afternoon and not fmu. It could be the start of the surge so you usually have another 24-36 hrs so I think it would be really pushing it. 

This is NOT your fault. High five to you notifying those other women!
I met my DB on match so I feel quite weirded out by this!


----------



## marathongirl

Just wanted to say that I agree with Dysan's advice. I had a hard time sleeping last night worrying about you. You are strong I can tell from the stuff that you write on here. He sounds like a very unhappy man and you are an amazing woman who doesn't need this.
I don't think you need to worry about o'ing that early. Please take this time to take care of yourself. The acupuncture will also help you relax so not to worry you can use it
for something else!!

Bonnie- I think that's great that you are taking those steps. I have already done the same and have also had dh checked out.You might want to consider that as well. He might not be impressed but.... it's worth knowing. I'm not on fb but would be interested in being in your little group. I know I'm a geek when it comes to this stuff but I have no idea how to get on fb????
Don't worry about having db's kids when it's your window. All it takes is one sperm. I think I might back off on my regimen this cycle as well. Try something different?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mg. www.facebook.com!
Pm me your name and I'll search for you


At this point I haven't decide if I'm telling DB about doc yet. But I definitely see the validity in him getting tested as well. I just think right know if anything is an issue it will most likely lie with me. He has 3 kids and wee also a couple of mc's and his youngest just turned 8.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Mg. www.facebook.com!
> Pm me your name and I'll search for you
> 
> 
> At this point I haven't decide if I'm telling DB about doc yet. But I definitely see the validity in him getting tested as well. I just think right know if anything is an issue it will most likely lie with me. He has 3 kids and wee also a couple of mc's and his youngest just turned 8.

You're right it's better to know for sure that you are good to go before you open that can of worms! I'm sure you are "normal" as well but good to check. I'm thinking I might check again as well. Some people believe that you should also get the 7dpo progesterone test done as well? Just a thought. Oh I guess I am cd3 today so not going to happen this month:dohh:
Don't forget that Gail predicted June so it will happen any time now:winkwink: I would take that as it will happen at the latest in June but maybe before:hugs::hugs:
How are things at work? Have things settled down a bit?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I haven't heard of a 7day progesterone. I thought progesterone testing was for the TWW? I am guessing my progesterone levels are on as my temp seems to stay up pretty well. I am more worried about the eggies. I have had a lot of X-rays over the years so that has be a bit concerned. I will remember to ask about post ov testing at my visit. And any additional pre ov testing he might suggest if another cycle is needed. 

I sure hope Gail was right! 

Work has leveled out. We have open forums with the CEO Wednesday and Thursday so it will be interesting. I think they are done for now but you never do know. And it will be a challenge with the added work to cover those that are now gone. Some who were let go are still taking it pretty hard I hear. 

Looking forward to finding you on fb


----------



## Dysan

ok so some ewcm for me today...i think that i may O any time between thursday-friday as i usually get ewcm for 4-5 days then dries up...i always adsume that when it dries up O already happened...of course i could be off. i did use the opk today after i noticed and it was neg...hoping to be again in my tww by next weekend. 

by the way i have been taking the b6. i am not sure if that will affect my cycle so quicly or if it needs time...i have been taking it since cd3 i think...so under 2 weeks. any clue?


----------



## Dysan

ladies where are you? All dissapeared? Ok so we BD last night so I guess that even though I am not forcing it, thus far we had a decent rythm. We BD thursday (i think), Saturday and Monday ...probably not today b/c hubby has a work thing so not coming home until midnight or so..i will be asleep then and truly dont want to push it...but we'll see how we feel tomorrow. Will try an OPK later today also.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm around. Waiting for a call from downstairs to run and get labs drawn. 

Sounds like you have a good schedule going. 

Af is kinda ridiculous this month. Heavy like when I had my IUD. Going through a jumbo every 4 hours and sorry TMI but clots despite the baby aspirin. (yes one up from super plus-my daughter was shocked when she saw the size of it-:rofl:). Hope this is over soon. I'd like to get some just for fun :sex: in! 

DB still hasn't really said anything about me getting af. Nor have we talked about this months timing yet. This morning he was talking about next week and the kids being there and I asked if he had by any chance thought about it and counted what else was next week and he said yeah. At least he is aware. I was hoping to just shoot for cd 12-15 as I have ov on 13,14,16. So average is 14. 12-15 should cover all bases. It will be a challenge. But it is every month because of the every other weekend schedule. 

Mg. I don't know anything about the b-6
Anyway....where is everyone else?


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm around. Waiting for a call from downstairs to run and get labs drawn.
> 
> Sounds like you have a good schedule going.
> 
> Af is kinda ridiculous this month. Heavy like when I had my IUD. Going through a jumbo every 4 hours and sorry TMI but clots despite the baby aspirin. (yes one up from super plus-my daughter was shocked when she saw the size of it-:rofl:). Hope this is over soon. I'd like to get some just for fun :sex: in!
> 
> DB still hasn't really said anything about me getting af. Nor have we talked about this months timing yet. This morning he was talking about next week and the kids being there and I asked if he had by any chance thought about it and counted what else was next week and he said yeah. At least he is aware. I was hoping to just shoot for cd 12-15 as I have ov on 13,14,16. So average is 14. 12-15 should cover all bases. It will be a challenge. But it is every month because of the every other weekend schedule.
> 
> Mg. I don't know anything about the b-6
> Anyway....where is everyone else?

Yay Bonnie!! The FSH looks great. That is good news. Try not to worry about next week. You will catch your eggy. Remember even if you bd twice around O you will be ok really. I know I get all worked up about it as well but I think you have a great attitude about it all:flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks MG! It really is a relief to have a piece of the puzzle come back good. I know it's early still and I know it's not a guarantee, but it is just really good to know. And I'm sure we will figure out the bd next week. I'm going to try not to stress. I'm already not temping. Thinking about maybe pulling it out and starting day 10 until 3 days after ov just to confirm. Or maybe not. I don't know yet. Knowing me I'll cave. :rofl: but for now it's away for the first time in 3 months-not sitting on my nightstand-and I'm ok with it. :happydance:

How's your day going? Work till 9-ugh!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Thanks MG! It really is a relief to have a piece of the puzzle come back good. I know it's early still and I know it's not a guarantee, but it is just really good to know. And I'm sure we will figure out the bd next week. I'm going to try not to stress. I'm already not temping. Thinking about maybe pulling it out and starting day 10 until 3 days after ov just to confirm. Or maybe not. I don't know yet. Knowing me I'll cave. :rofl: but for now it's away for the first time in 3 months-not sitting on my nightstand-and I'm ok with it. :happydance:
> 
> How's your day going? Work till 9-ugh!

My day is going pretty well. Yes I work late the days I don't have my kids. Of course that means that dh and I don't get a lot of time. Last night though he was so cute and bought me a huge bouquet of flowers to brighten my day. I was too really sad this month when af arrived.

As far as the temping goes I would do the cd10 until after O just to confirm. I know i would feel better knowing for sure even though I don't think I've ever had a cycle where I didn't O:shrug:
Fx'd for us this cycle:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Awe that was very sweet of dh!
Hope to see you in the other group soon!
And yes ...fx'd and everything else for us all!


----------



## Dysan

bonnie great about your labs! you will get pregnant in no time! i know that cycle 4 seems like youhave been trying forever but you are within normal timing you should rest assured that you are closer to that bfp now! 

mg how are you doing? you should join our fb group!


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> bonnie great about your labs! you will get pregnant in no time! i know that cycle 4 seems like youhave been trying forever but you are within normal timing you should rest assured that you are closer to that bfp now!
> 
> mg how are you doing? you should join our fb group!

I will as soon as I get around to it! I usually do most of my online stuff at work and I've been super busy the last few days so..... 
I am feeling better now that af is almost gone. I think I am going to take a more relaxed approach to the bd schedule this time around. This will be my 4 cycle trying since mc so I guess within normal but feels forever!!
Glad you are feeling more relaxed as well. It will happen for all of us I know it!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Dysan said:
> 
> 
> bonnie great about your labs! you will get pregnant in no time! i know that cycle 4 seems like youhave been trying forever but you are within normal timing you should rest assured that you are closer to that bfp now!
> 
> mg how are you doing? you should join our fb group!
> 
> I will as soon as I get around to it! I usually do most of my online stuff at work and I've been super busy the last few days so.....
> I am feeling better now that af is almost gone. I think I am going to take a more relaxed approach to the bd schedule this time around. This will be my 4 cycle trying since mc so I guess within normal but feels forever!!
> Glad you are feeling more relaxed as well. It will happen for all of us I know it!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fluffy83

Hello everyone!

Do you know i havent even thought about this month yet lol......im so fed up with af showing up that ive lost interest! Seriously im not even going to opk this month! Theyre so expensive and ive already spent too much! I was going over everything to see where i went wrong and i dont know!! Yeah cycle 4!!! I thought id be preggers at this stage! My aim is to be preggo before i leave work in august!!! Really hoping that this is the month......god i seem to be repeating myself every god dam month now lol! I really dont think i can take much more of this.......will give it another go this month:) 

Dont want to be going to my docs for tests as i dont think my nerves could take it.......will be praying a little bit more this month :hugs:

:dust: to you all & a goodnight from me........:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I know...we all thought we would be by now. My plan was to go out of work in the fall and be home full time. I turned down a new job because i wouldnt have been there that long with planning a september baby. now i am just hanging on at my job now and waiting for the bfp so i can start my final countdown and loose my hour commute!

i am not going to opk this month either. well i have two left that i may use strategically :rofl: i also am not temping currently. it is nice going to bed and not seeing it sitting there on the bedside table. again-that i may pick up for a week around o and then put away...all of my "supplies" are bagged up and away for the time being!:thumbup:

Our time is coming! :dust:

cant wait to see your latest cake!


----------



## Dysan

It looks like we have all been ttc for almost the same amount of time thus far. I am on cycle 3 so just behind all of you. 

I did test today with OPK and it was negative. not sure if i posted before about the result. Although I am BD on a relaxed schedule (not daily like last cycle) I do want to test with OPK because my LP was short last month and I want to make sure that there is no issue there. I did start on B6 to increase the LP length just in case but i think it is giving me stomach ache...not sure if it is that or something else...if my stomach aches continue I will discontinue it and see if the pain stops.

I am at peace with the fact that it may take a little while to be pregnant but because of age, if after 6 month of actively TTC I dont get a positive, I will go to my doc to discuss. The best thing is that every cycle that passes, we are closer to that positive test - whenever it happens, it will be so exciting to find out we are expecting again, that's for sure! I am hoping that this time around, I can surprise DH with the news...our previous 2, we did the test together.


----------



## mom22boys

Greetings all! I am 35 and ttc #3, I have 2 boys ages 10 and 13, we have been trying for over a year (wow never thougth I would ever have to say that) we lost a baby last October (never thought I would have to say that either!) anyway I hope it happens for us all real soon!


----------



## marathongirl

mom22boys said:


> Greetings all! I am 35 and ttc #3, I have 2 boys ages 10 and 13, we have been trying for over a year (wow never thougth I would ever have to say that) we lost a baby last October (never thought I would have to say that either!) anyway I hope it happens for us all real soon!

Welcome!! The ladies on this thread are amazing!!:flower: I never thought I would ever say any of those things either. Weird how life works:shrug:


----------



## faithmum

Welcome mom22boys! 

You will love it here and will have all kinds of encouragement. Glad you are here. 
Well I've been MIA because now that my life has taken a 360 (or make that 359 since I don't want to be right back where I was) I guess I'm no longer ttc. As for the possibility of this month it's so hard to let that hope go and I have to admit that although it would be a complete miracle and crapshoot there's a strange part of me that wants to see the BFP. But then what on earth would I do??? I thought about doing the plan B but somehow after ttc for so long I just cannot go there. I'm leaving it in God's hands I suppose. My OPK was not quite a + this morning and it was a negative this afternoon. So if the one and only time we had sex was on Saturday night...not sure what that means. 

I love the relaxed attitude about bd'g this month for you girls. Bonnie how's it looking with the kiddos around? You guys may have to take a LONG shower. 

My fingers are X'd for all of you!


----------



## stargazer01

Hi everyone! I'm 35 and have 2 children ages 8 and 6. Hope it is ok to join in :) 

I recently had an appointment with a urologist (passed a kidney stone...ouch!) and he made me question whether I should actually want to conceive again or not. He just happened to ask me whether we closed the baby factory, and I'm not quite sure how that question turned up but it did. When I told him the ages of my children, he said I should maybe really think about that and reconsider. That I'm finished with the baby things, and to go back there would be hard. Now I'm wondering if that was a sign :haha: and if I should really reconsider!

Good luck to you all! :dust:


----------



## Dysan

Welcome ladies! Happy to have you here. 

OMG stargazer I can't believe that a doctor would say such a thing! hahahaha...just ignore it, he probably had a bad experience with little ones. If you and your DH want to have another one that's all that matters. I also have 2 but a lttle younger

How long have you been TTC? 

So, update, as for me, I am on cycle 3, ttc#3. first two cycles we tried hard ...this month I am so relaxed about it...trying not to schedule BD. With that said, we have a "healthy" sex life so we have been active. I am due to O any day now...i thought it would be today but i dont think so b/c my EWCM did not increase like it usually does (just yet). My LP seems to be rather short these days (10 days) but hard to tell because I dont temp so I dont know when in fact I O and if I do. I am going by my +OPK tests and assuming that I dont O before the +OPK.


I think that I am CD 14 today. Usually I am 29-30 days but last cycle unusually short at 27 days.


----------



## stargazer01

Dysan said:


> Welcome ladies! Happy to have you here.
> 
> OMG stargazer I can't believe that a doctor would say such a thing! hahahaha...just ignore it, he probably had a bad experience with little ones. If you and your DH want to have another one that's all that matters. I also have 2 but a lttle younger
> 
> How long have you been TTC?
> 
> So, update, as for me, I am on cycle 3, ttc#3. first two cycles we tried hard ...this month I am so relaxed about it...trying not to schedule BD. With that said, we have a "healthy" sex life so we have been active. I am due to O any day now...i thought it would be today but i dont think so b/c my EWCM did not increase like it usually does (just yet). My LP seems to be rather short these days (10 days) but hard to tell because I dont temp so I dont know when in fact I O and if I do. I am going by my +OPK tests and assuming that I dont O before the +OPK.
> 
> 
> I think that I am CD 14 today. Usually I am 29-30 days but last cycle unusually short at 27 days.

My dh said to ignore it too. :) 
This will be my 14th cycle, after a chemical. We've really only been actively ttc about 6 months. Before that it was more of ntnp (but hoping for a bfp on my part!).
Good Luck to you!!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies! 
FM-so nice to see you again. I've missed you. I am still trying to get on the fb thing but I need Bonnie to help!! She's amazing with all that stuff!! Hang in there I know you are strong.

Star- welcome and baby dust to you!! We will all get our BFP's one of these days. Unfortunately it's not happening as fast as we all would like. I have been trying for 10 months in total but had a MMC at 12 weeks in Nov. We are on cycle 4 as well with 2 chemicals along the way as well.

Dysan- glad you are more relaxed and that you are still "active" I'm sure that is a better way and I will try to do the same this cycle. Dh and I also are very regular so it shouldn't be a problem!
Bonnie- where are you???


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi everyone
sorry i have been mia....needed a bit of a break today

welcome stargazer! don't listen to that stupid doctor! he has no impact on your life except to get rid of the flipping stone!

welcome mom! wow-the things we never thought we would say (or share :rofl)

my story in a nutshell-39 with 2 kids 17 & 19 and a 4 month old grandaughter (yes i joke im the gramdma of the group!) DB has 3 ages 14, 10 & 8. on cycle 4 for our first together. more details in my journal if you are bored-lol

MG-what do you need from me to find you? or you to find me? or someone?

faithmum-hang in there...cae sara sara...what ever will be will be. (i know i spelled it wrong) my current mantra! i have no idea what will happen next week. cd12 is thursday. i had hoped for 12-15 with 15 being least important.......we havent talked much about it. db is in a mood-i think he is getting cabin fever being home. :rofl: darn it needs to warm up again!

dyson-fx'd you catch the eggie---im jealous----in another mega dry spell! hahah

fluufy-how are you???


----------



## Dysan

bonnie, your take on spelling "que sera sera' is very cute...

Just here to give a quick update, my OPK today negative again. CD 14.

No BD for today! We need the rest. 

Good night ladies!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I didn't have time to google the correct spelling at the time! 

Yeah duh...your wouldn't know I took Spanish 101 (and passed) a couple of summers ago! :rofl:
I have pretty much resigned to the fact that my brain is not geared for a foreign language! As much as I would like to learn Spanish-especially in the healthcare field.

Enjoy your break while you can!


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie there is no need for looking up on google. You have your spanish spell checker right here...i am native spanish speaker  Although quite honestly, I dont use it THAT frequently these days so my spelling is taking a turn for the worst. I speak mostly English with my parents and siblings and my children. Hubby does not do Spanish so English with him too...i fear that I will lose my Spanish at some point. haha.


----------



## Dysan

Ok so I forgot to update the important stuff. I noticed lots of EWCM this AM after my exercise class. Howeer OPK is - this AM (although dark and closer to control line - but mine get way darker than control line eventually). Will try it again in the evening. I think that my surge in a long one and perhaps predictable - my OPK (test line) gradually gets darker, then super dark for 2+ days and then lighter again until it almost dissapears.


----------



## Bonnie1990

That's what mine does. Fade in then back out. I only have 2 opks left-not sure in I'm going to bother. Maybe just a couple of spot checks. I think af is finally fully gone so I can begin the watch for ewcm. I still don't know what will happen with the kids around. I don't have high hopes for this month for some reason. Maybe it's all the other stuff I am dealing with-hopefully I will get a wonderful surprise! And if I don't maybe I won't be as crushed as this past month :shrug:


----------



## Casper72

faithmum said:


> Oh girls - I just logged on and am so so sorry!!! I thought for certain one of us would be in. Big gigantic hugs:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well my day has been HORRIBLE. You know my fiance? The one I was going to marry? The one with whom I'm trying to have his baby? The one we have already gotten a marriage certificate - all we need to do is send it in to validate it?? Well I found out today that he's had my email account on his phone and reads every single thing that I send out or that I receive. He has my phone account on his phone and monitors my calls and finally; wait for it....he put a tracker on my car and has been tracking where I drive!! Ok here is one more wait for it and it has made me cry ALL day long - he has been on match.com and has lined up dozens of women to meet telling them he wants to take them on a date to Paris or Rome. Telling them they have the most beautiful eyes (the same thing he tells me!), I am crushed beneath it all girls. Keep me in your thoughts please.

It's been a while since I have popped in on this thread and I must say, I am dumbfounded--flabbergasted at what your fiance has done to you. I hope you are staying strong and making it through this horrible situation. I've heard of jealous boyfriends/husbands but putting a tracker on your car?!? That is downright insane! Lots and lots of HUGS to you.


----------



## fayben

Hi Ladies:

New to the site. I am 36 about to be 37yo in 2 weeks :happydance:. I have a 13yo boy who is AMAZING!

I surprisingly became pregnant last January 2011. I was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage in April 2011 and had a D&C. The baby only measured at 6w1d at 12 weeks. I was devastated. I always wanted to have more children but hubby did not. When this happened he changed his mind and we have been actively ttc since May of last year with no luck whatsoever.

I've done the clomid thing and the homeopathic/natural thing - finally went to a RE last Friday. I have to go back on cd3 next month to get the blood and ultrasound workup. He wanted me to go for an HSG but it would cost me $500 so we can just forget that! The rest of the stuff is covered by insurance - THANK GOD!

Anyway, that's my storey[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Bonnie1990

Welcome fayben! :wave:


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Welcome fayben! :wave:

WElcome Fayben:flower:

Casper_ Hope your IUI works out this month:thumbup: Fx'd for you!

Bonnie- good to see you back. I've missed you. I don't know anything about fb so I guess it won't happen? I will just pm Faithmum if I need to talk to her.
Don't stress about next week. You will get your BFP and this is just a test for you for all of us for that matter You are young and your cycles are regular you have nothing that will prevent it's just the whole timing thing. I swear the more I read about conceiving the more I'm amazed that anyone ever gets preggo let alone has a baby:shrug: However so saying that you have had 2 and your body knows what to do it's just taking a little longer:hugs::hugs: I'm definitely not as stressed this month and will just see what happens. I know we will end up bd'ing at least 3 times around o so.....

Dysan- I had no idea that you spoke Spanish. I do as well but it's not my first language. I lived in California for 4 years and both of my kids were born there even though I am Canadian. I love it there and learned to speak Spanish because I worked in a restaurant for 2 years with people who didn't speak any English! Fx'd for you this month:hugs:


----------



## momblough

Just wanted to stop on here and say hello. I couldnt remember if i had or not so I didnt want to repeat my week if I had lol. And im laying in bed watching Fringe so Im not good enough to watch, think, and read back to find out right this sec :-(! But I hope everyone is having a great evening!


----------



## Bonnie1990

momblough said:


> Just wanted to stop on here and say hello. I couldnt remember if i had or not so I didnt want to repeat my week if I had lol. And im laying in bed watching Fringe so Im not good enough to watch, think, and read back to find out right this sec :-(! But I hope everyone is having a great evening!

hi :wave:
Fringe is one of those shows you cant miss a sec in or you are lost-if you aren't already. i dont follow it anymore because i missed too much!


----------



## momblough

my dh downloaded ALL of them a few months ago for me, now im hooked!


----------



## Dysan

Welcome Fayben! 

Casper I hope it works out for you this time around! Baby dust!

MG - my family is in california (San Diego). I grew up everywhere but Calfornia is home base for my family now. I came to study to the east coast, married husband (his family are immigrants but he grew up here) and stayed here. I go to CA all the time though...love it there! I consider myself bilingual but came to USA as a teenager so I do have a slight accent when I speak English. 

As for me, see photo below.

Mine fade in and out so I expected to see this in the AM. Test taken at 10.30am today. I would say that now it is equal to the control line and I expect it to be darker than control line by afternoon/evening and stay positive through tomorrow then fade out Monday. I am not sure which day will be O day (if today or tomorrow) but, for experts here is my question: 

I HAD DISTINCT PAIN on my left side last night around 11pm that lasted for about 1 minute and there was no confusion as to whether it was real or not...CLEARLY REAL (distict twinges but nothing like AF twinges). I am thinking that this was O pain. Do you know if O pain happens while you are literally Oing or does it happen before? Also, just for reference, I had plenty of EWCM yesterday and also this AM TONS of it. Based on my past cycles, i would consider yesterday and today my peak days of EWCM and I will be surprised if I see it tomorrow. However, a positive OPK today would most likely indicate that I will O tomorrow, correct? Can O pains happens 2 days before O? 

Also, we BD yesterday night before I felt the O pains. Dont have any plans in terms of BD today, if it happens it happens...but I would like to get opinions in terms of day of O based on the above to see the length of my LP this cycle. I know that without temping it is hard to tell...but I need to work with what I have now...so, any clue? In my opinion, based on all of the above, O day is today...but this goes contrary to the OPK results...no?
 



Attached Files:







opk photo.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan. 
It could be that you ov today. I have ov the same day as my first pos OPK one month and other after. You can see on my charts. also my ewcm either stops day of o or the day after so if you are having lots of ewcm I would still bd if you can!

AFM-DB mood has picked up. I think he is excited for this week coming with the kids here. Had a great morning (hehe) and he is on board to figure out next week when it counts. :happydance:

I did not win the mega millions lotto. I was hoping not to go to work monday! :rofl:
Woke up to snow and here I sit waiting for my cat as I am having the snow tires taken off for the season :haha: then I'm heading to the gym since I won't be able to get a good walk in with the weather.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie I played mega millions too and did not win either. 

Thanks for the advice. I actually think that O day is also today there are simply too many signs of it not to be the day so I will count 1dpo tomorrow. Happy that we got some BD yesterday (we did not the day before) and hopefully we get some fun today too as I dont think that any will be useful tomorrow. DH has no clue about all this O stuff. I will plan to get some take out, glass of red wine and movie after kids go to bed...and see if we can have a date night in today. I am actually in the mood also so clearly O day. hahaha


----------



## Bonnie1990

go get him girl!

out work pool was 34 games. we won $5 divided by 16! :rofl:
i also had 5 of my own but they were a bust
i am glad it was more than one winning ticket though

im having a really good day-spent "time" with DB this am, then snow tires off and a good work out at the gym. then snuggles on the couch with netflix. now i must do some homework. enjoying the calm before the storm of this coming week! :haha: The kids invade monday for an entire week-the longest we will have had them at one time since we have been together on top of o time-but DB is on board so we will figure it out i am sure


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie i dont know how we will keep our sex life active when our kids get older. hahaha...right now they are so little they really dont get up and they are both in bed quite early so that's not an issue at the moment. Never got caught yet! I figured that we'll need to move to another place and have our bedroom in a separate wing


----------



## Bonnie1990

that is our problem. our bedrooms are all right on top of each other. the girls are behind us and the boy is directly across a very short hallway. in almost a year we have only bd 1x (pre-TTC) when the kids were there and then we snuck down to the basement :rofl: I have said if we ever do move we need a master BR further away!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey ladies & hiya to all the new ladies :)

My goodness ive not been on for a day or 2 and theres loads to catch up on!
My stats so far......cd8 and plan this month is very relaxed......have 3 opk left so may decide to use them once ive noticed ov symptoms :)
Just taking it easy this cycle, dont ask me why......we'll see how it goes :)

:dust:


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies- missed all of you yesterday. I was driving in my car all day. This is my life with 2 kids that are crazy about sports. My Ds had 2 hockey practices and a lacrosse practice yesterday. Dd only had 1 dance class but I swear I am a taxi driver and am going broke from all the gas I am burning!
Bonnie- so glad that db is on board. It just takes them a while sometimes but they usually "get it". Luckily dh and I are quite separate from the kids so we have no problems when the kids are here. We are always quite regular(basically every 2nd day) almost so we will see what happens in the next few days?

Dysan- glad that you are almost in the tww!! Looking forward to being there with you soon


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes he gets it this month. Last month he also asked me to narrow down the window if we needed next time. So in the past 3 cycles I have ov on 13-14-16. So I gave him a window of 12-15. 4 days. Should cover it nicely. That's whynim not worried about OPK and stuff. Just going on the day count this time. 

Mg-if you got my pm the issue resolved itself this am thankfully!:happydance:
It's great when kids are busy and involved. Gives us alot more to manage but we love it.


----------



## Dysan

Hi ladies,

wanted to log in to post my daily report.

Got a really dark positive OPK yesterday in the evening. We BD last night. Got a positive OPK this am at 9am and then a negative tonight. Decreased EWCM today. I think that today is 1dpo. 

No BD today, we are just so tired from the day and I promised not to push it this cycle. I do feel that we BD enough (Wednesday, Friday and Saturday). Definitely a big difference from last cycle when we BD 5 days in a row during before and after O plus the every other day the week after AF. 

Obviously at 1 dpo no symptoms to post - the only strange thing is that I have this huge pimple on my chin that appeared today. I randomly get pimples 1 day before AF or so...but never this early...so who knows. It may be something, it may be nothing.

Happy to be in my tww again. Have a good night.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow your TWW came up quick. 
I guess I'll be saying the same next weekend!

Ok. Need to finish getting ready for work. Too tired this am and skipped the gym

The chillins will be here in a couple of hours. Let the madness begin! The poor dog doesn't know what going to hit her! An entire week of the girls :rofl:


----------



## Dysan

2dpo today. Hoping the week to fly by and start testing at 8 dpo (Sunday). I have an 11day LP, i think, so that's only 3 days before AF...

Bonnie good luck with all the kids today. 

Where is everyone else?


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck Dysan! I hope this is your month for a bfp!!


----------



## poppytal pope

hi im 35 and jusst had my boy and trying for nos 2,,, must be mad lol !!! am actually wondering if im pregnant have bleeding gums and am eating like a horse test says negative but feel a little dizzy at times just like last time, thing is im also having a "mini " period , any th oughts?


----------



## Dysan

Thank you stargazer! 

poppy it is hard to say. When was your son born? Are you breasfeeding? 

After having my babies, my periods where not regular right away after they resumed and I did not have a period for long time (I was breastfeeding) so the "mini period" could be anything depending on the other details  My take is that perhaps it is your body trying to go back to its normal rythm. 

Sorry I can't be more help but a little more info would help.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya everyone :)

Dysan can't believe you're in the 2ww! That's went fast! I'm cd 8 and have decided to wing it this month! Feeling very lazy this month lol! Will prob opk on sat/sun as this is when ov due but that's the only testing I shall be doing! Really girls at this stage I'm not expecting to get pregnant, don't know why I'm feeling like this but probably as this is cycle 4 and have had no joy yet! 
Just decided to bd every other day from cd10 as last month was so demanding and tiring bd every night, it was more like a chore and both of us were tired trying lol!
This months decision was actually my dh idea, so we will try it this way to see how things go!
A few days ago I actually forgot about ttc if it happens it happens......I sure wish it didn't take so long :)

Anyways I hope everyone is well and :dust: to everyone :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's funny fluffy. I'm in the same boat. Forget what cycle day I am ect. We are going to bd days 12-15. Honestly ill be suprised if we get them all in. :haha: Might OPK. I have two sticks. Might temp for a week. Ehh whatever. :shrug:
Watch-I'll turn into a crazy person :wacko: come the TWW! :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

MG- faithmum asked me to tell you she says hi. It's too hard for her to come on bnb now. 

Im Hoping we can get you hooked up soon! Us geeks can figure this out! Lol


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> It's funny fluffy. I'm in the same boat. Forget what cycle day I am ect. We are going to bd days 12-15. Honestly ill be suprised if we get them all in. :haha: Might OPK. I have two sticks. Might temp for a week. Ehh whatever. :shrug:
> Watch-I'll turn into a crazy person :wacko: come the TWW! :rofl:

I like the laid back attitude:flower: I hope all goes well with the chillins this week. That sounds like a huge change for you guys! I hope you get your days in but even of you only get 2 and they are the perfect time you can still get your BFP!!! I know it's going to happen for all of us soon:hugs:

Dysan-Congrats on being in the tww!! Fx'd for you:hugs: Sounds like you managed to keep things low key like you wanted.

Fluffy- you too girl sounds like you are bd'ing enough. Every second day is plenty for sure so......

AFM- cd10 and thinking I will opk starting tomorrow. I usually only do 3 days as I have been o'ing on cd13 the last 2 cycles:hugs:. As for bd we are pretty much EOD. I feel a bit like you all do, it will happen when it happens:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks mg :) yeah surprising im very laid back this time, fx'd that april is all our months :)

Lol @ bonnie......yeah i can just imagine you one 1dpo......the crazy lady slowly emerges lol :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

:rofl::rofl::haha::haha::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dysan

i think that low key is understatement...for me to get a positive OPK on and not BD is crazy! We did BD the first day of positive OPK though, not the second.... So, we BD 3 times close to my "window"...not too much, really, but all it takes is 1 time, the right time, correct?

Hoping for the best but I can't be dissapointed if i get another BFN this cycle. Last month, was a blow in some way...we BD EVERY FREAKING DAY so I knew for sure that we BD before, during and after O and not getting pregnant under those circumstances was tough. 

I exercised today and I feel great at the moment looking forward to 3dpo tomorrow 

p.s.: I love the attitude ladies! relaxing is key in this TTC effort so maybe it will make a difference!


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> i think that low key is understatement...for me to get a positive OPK on and not BD is crazy! We did BD the first day of positive OPK though, not the second.... So, we BD 3 times close to my "window"...not too much, really, but all it takes is 1 time, the right time, correct?
> 
> Hoping for the best but I can't be dissapointed if i get another BFN this cycle. Last month, was a blow in some way...we BD EVERY FREAKING DAY so I knew for sure that we BD before, during and after O and not getting pregnant under those circumstances was tough.
> 
> I exercised today and I feel great at the moment looking forward to 3dpo tomorrow
> 
> p.s.: I love the attitude ladies! relaxing is key in this TTC effort so maybe it will make a difference!

It's hard for me to relax but I'm doing my best:wacko: Looking forward to you testing already. Now watch we will all get our BFP's this month without even trying:happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> :rofl::rofl::haha::haha::rofl::rofl:

I can't wait to see the crazy lady come out:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dysan

ok had to login and confess...i just ate a HUGE piece of cake. Waited for DH until he went to bed, and sneaked into the kitchen and ate it. Not sure why I waited for DH to go to sleep. Probably because I did not want to share it. 
The problem lies in that I did not throw it away. I had friends over for dinner yesterday and they brought this amazing cake for dessert. There was a bit left and yes, I ate it and it was huge. There goes my gym effort of today...


----------



## Fluffy83

Lol....dysan!!
Don't feel guilty.....I do that all the time, not when I'm in bed though but when the kids are about......I hide the goodies and then at night I'll treat myself :)

I was very similar to you last cycle too, we bd every single night and still nothing! I had read that bd every night wasn't good as it takes 48 hrs for sperm count to regenerate so that's why we're trying every other night! Last time it was too much for my hubby and he actually said he was tired of knowing that we had to bd......and insisted he liked the element of surprise lol!
Have to admit myself it was getting to the stage where I was getting tired of it too! This is why I'm in relaxed mode this cycle lol, I don't expect any bfp at the end of this one either! Not too bothered which surprises me :)
Currently on cd10 and to be honest bd and opk are far from my mind.....looking forward to getting some time off work for Easter :).......and loads of Easter eggs lol!


----------



## Dysan

Good morning (at least over here)! YAY 3dpo today. 

I woke up to mildly sore breasts. Other than that, nothing. Still too early, even for sore breasts so i always assume that I make it up in my head.

Have a good day! Anybody else in the TWW?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good morning for most of us...good afternoon fluffy!
Oh Dysan-yummy cake! what kind was it?

DSS made a huge pan of brownies yesterday but they are overcooked and cake like so I won't eat much lol. I had a mouthful and DB teased and said what is that and I mumbled nothing :rofl: 

So last night I misinterpreted DB asking me if I had homework (I said no) as to mean let go upstairs while the kids are busy :shrug: gotta give me a better hint than that dude! So then I was shot down at bedtime damn!

Well cd10. Just went to the loo (love that lingo) and have the start of ewcm. :happydance: still sticking to the same schedule. DB is the opposite of yours fluffy. Mega planner and wants to know and gets cranky when plans change :rofl: so roll on thurs-fri-sat-sun. I did start temping today-just until I confirm ov 

Oh and I got some wonderful news-my best friends fiancé is going to be a surrogate and the embryo tranfer took!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Good morning for most of us...good afternoon fluffy!
> Oh Dysan-yummy cake! what kind was it?
> 
> DSS made a huge pan of brownies yesterday but they are overcooked and cake like so I won't eat much lol. I had a mouthful and DB teased and said what is that and I mumbled nothing :rofl:
> 
> So last night I misinterpreted DB asking me if I had homework (I said no) as to mean let go upstairs while the kids are busy :shrug: gotta give me a better hint than that dude! So then I was shot down at bedtime damn!
> 
> Well cd10. Just went to the loo (love that lingo) and have the start of ewcm. :happydance: still sticking to the same schedule. DB is the opposite of yours fluffy. Mega planner and wants to know and gets cranky when plans change :rofl: so roll on thurs-fri-sat-sun. I did start temping today-just until I confirm ov
> 
> Oh and I got some wonderful news-my best friends fiancé is going to be a surrogate and the embryo tranfer took!

Mmmm! That cake sounded good! I would do the same. I am more into chips than I am cake so I have my stash that I eat when no one is looking!! Every once in a while my kids catch me(Busted) and I just tell them that Mommy needs treats once in a while too:wacko:

Oh Bonnie- no worries you are just entering your fertile period anyways. You are good to go and just think db has those swimmers all "saved up":winkwink: Dh is pretty good all around I have to say. I told him this week was "a good week" and just left it to him. WE will see eh? I will start opk tomorrow as I missed today. I'm not too worried as I never get a pos before cd12 wich is tomorrow.

Yay on the embryo transfer!! That is such great news


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh no worries mg. it was for non bd :sex: lol


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Oh no worries mg. it was for non bd :sex: lol

Lol!! That's always nice too:winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well it would have been :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey everyone:)

This has to be one of the longest threads on b&b lol.....600+ posts lol.......anyone looking at this thread will wonder whats the story!! 

Update for me (really not that exiting lol) im cd10.......should really be testing opk today but hey i cant be bothered haaaa!! Really im guessing ov is near approaching judging by cm so id say the next few days, think that this will be 26 day cycle.... Just have a feeling as i think ov is a few days earlier than last! Yeah i do believe im "in tune" with this body of mine lol!

Seriously though im not going to know for sure if or when im dpo ill just have to go by the way im feeling! I will laugh out loud if this works out for me this month:). This is bd night for me and im knackered lol......great start eh!!:haha:

Just dropping in to say hi and goodnight from me.......will drop by tomorrow :)

:dust:


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy83 said:


> Hey everyone:)
> 
> This has to be one of the longest threads on b&b lol.....600+ posts lol.......anyone looking at this thread will wonder whats the story!!
> 
> Update for me (really not that exiting lol) im cd10.......should really be testing opk today but hey i cant be bothered haaaa!! Really im guessing ov is near approaching judging by cm so id say the next few days, think that this will be 26 day cycle.... Just have a feeling as i think ov is a few days earlier than last! Yeah i do believe im "in tune" with this body of mine lol!
> 
> Seriously though im not going to know for sure if or when im dpo ill just have to go by the way im feeling! I will laugh out loud if this works out for me this month:). This is bd night for me and im knackered lol......great start eh!!:haha:
> 
> Just dropping in to say hi and goodnight from me.......will drop by tomorrow :)
> 
> :dust:

Hello where is everyone today??
I'm in the same boat as you Fluffy. I didn't opk yesterday on cd11 and I think I missed my surge judging that I had O pains this am and my opk today was barely a line. Usually leading up to surge it gets gradually darker so we will see what happens??


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone:)
> 
> This has to be one of the longest threads on b&b lol.....600+ posts lol.......anyone looking at this thread will wonder whats the story!!
> 
> Update for me (really not that exiting lol) im cd10.......should really be testing opk today but hey i cant be bothered haaaa!! Really im guessing ov is near approaching judging by cm so id say the next few days, think that this will be 26 day cycle.... Just have a feeling as i think ov is a few days earlier than last! Yeah i do believe im "in tune" with this body of mine lol!
> 
> Seriously though im not going to know for sure if or when im dpo ill just have to go by the way im feeling! I will laugh out loud if this works out for me this month:). This is bd night for me and im knackered lol......great start eh!!:haha:
> 
> Just dropping in to say hi and goodnight from me.......will drop by tomorrow :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hello where is everyone today??
> I'm in the same boat as you Fluffy. I didn't opk yesterday on cd11 and I think I missed my surge judging that I had O pains this am and my opk today was barely a line. Usually leading up to surge it gets gradually darker so we will see what happens??Click to expand...

Don't stress. It's a bit early still. Could be starting to fade in


----------



## Dysan

Hello ladies,

i have been MIA because it has been beautful weatherwise over here...so i was out and about all day with the kids. 

I have no symptoms today so nothing to report...just waiting it out. 4dpo today...once I reach 5dpo I start thinking more about testing because I know that implantation generally happens between 5-10 dpo ...so i start looking for a sign! But until today, I have been quite relaxed. We'll see what happens tomorrow and next few days.

How are you all doing?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> i have been MIA because it has been beautful weatherwise over here...so i was out and about all day with the kids.
> 
> I have no symptoms today so nothing to report...just waiting it out. 4dpo today...once I reach 5dpo I start thinking more about testing because I know that implantation generally happens between 5-10 dpo ...so i start looking for a sign! But until today, I have been quite relaxed. We'll see what happens tomorrow and next few days.
> 
> How are you all doing?

gorgeous here today neighbor!
huge walk in the mountains today-took the day off from work
feet are killing me now-lol
cd11-fun starts tomorrow

try not to go crazy in the tww!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone:)
> 
> This has to be one of the longest threads on b&b lol.....600+ posts lol.......anyone looking at this thread will wonder whats the story!!
> 
> Update for me (really not that exiting lol) im cd10.......should really be testing opk today but hey i cant be bothered haaaa!! Really im guessing ov is near approaching judging by cm so id say the next few days, think that this will be 26 day cycle.... Just have a feeling as i think ov is a few days earlier than last! Yeah i do believe im "in tune" with this body of mine lol!
> 
> Seriously though im not going to know for sure if or when im dpo ill just have to go by the way im feeling! I will laugh out loud if this works out for me this month:). This is bd night for me and im knackered lol......great start eh!!:haha:
> 
> Just dropping in to say hi and goodnight from me.......will drop by tomorrow :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hello where is everyone today??
> I'm in the same boat as you Fluffy. I didn't opk yesterday on cd11 and I think I missed my surge judging that I had O pains this am and my opk today was barely a line. Usually leading up to surge it gets gradually darker so we will see what happens??Click to expand...
> 
> Don't stress. It's a bit early still. Could be starting to fade inClick to expand...

The thing is that it is NEVER that faint at cd12. It is usually "almost"pos so no worries we will get busy tonight and tomorrow:winkwink:
Glad you had a nice walk/hike.
WE are actually having some sun today as well:flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well I knew this was going to happen. 
DB is starting to be difficult about bd tonight with the kids around. 
I made suggestions...he said he is "less than thrilled"

So I replied "shall I bring out the turkey baster"?

He replied that he was "not in the mood for jokes" and entering "cranky phase" (which he did warn be about last week) and would talk to me later. 

If he only knew I was serious! Well softcup not turkey baster :rofl:
I wonder how he would react if I gave him a softcup and said get to it?
This month may be a bust :cry:


----------



## Dysan

oh no Bonnie! how frustrating! hopefully you will figure something out by O time and if not, there is always next cycle so keep positive!

I am 5dpo today and this cycle is starting look feel like last one. No symptoms at all! My boobs were mildly sore at 1dpo and i also got one pimple that day...but after that NOTHING! in fact, i feel quite good, which, for a normal person, should be a great thing! 

It is super chilly here today but I did manage to get a great workout this morning.


----------



## stargazer01

Oh Bonnie, I'm sorry things are so difficult this month. It's so hard when you know you are ov'ing and things don't work out. My dh work switches night and day shift, and it makes things rather difficult some months. Especially when trying to work it around when the kids are home. Hang in there! :)


----------



## Dysan

Hello! checking in! 
6dpo. No symptoms at all...have been trying to keep myself really busy. Exercised lots the past few days. 

The only weird thing that happened to me yesterday was that I had neon yellow pee, this is not pregnancy related, i know. When pee is so strong in color it usually means that you need more water but I did drinks lots during the day and when I need more water my pee is usually dark yellow not NEON BRIGHT yellow. I read that it could be due to vitamins but do you girls think it is OK? I have been taking prenatals for a LONGGGGGG time but I just changed the brand and started new pack yesterday. These are food based prenatals, better quality than my previous brand, i think. I also started b6 this past cycle since day 3...it is an indication that I am taking too much? By the way, i realized that i have been feelling GREAT lately with so much more energy - i feel truly like i am 10 years younger. I think that I was lacking vitamin b6 before...

I will test for the first time on Sunday at 8dpo. I know it will be on the earlier time for testing but my LP is not all that long so what the heck. Even if i am not pregnant at least i will get to have some POAS fun this cycle. I was deprived of it last cycle with a super early AF!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan
That's just the b's. Not to worry
And yes they give you tons of natural energy!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey girls! 
How's everyone today? Have just finished my housework and have Easter cupcakes to make later on but when it's a bit quieter here at home :)

Well I'm cd14 and tested y'day for the first time on my opk and it was neg, so I'll test today! Does this not seem like a long time to ov? I've just checked last cycle and it was cd13 when I ov, I'm not 100% sure on the whole ov thing! It confuses the hell out of me at times! Anyways ill test later this afternoon to see, my app on the phone indicates tomorrow as ov day but hey how can a phone know more about my body than me lol!

Hope everyone has a great Easter too :).........and remember chocolate makes you happpppyy lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well I'm out. Temp rose this am. Might need a few days to process. 
Should be anytime for you fluffy. Good luck


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks bonnie :) not very positive this cycle either! Good job I'm not charting or temping.....I'd prob have thermometers sticking out of me everywhere :haha:

You seem to be a dab hand at the temping! I don't have the patience for that! So how do you know your out? If your temp goes up?? You never know......that's the joys of of this ttc craìc ( good old Irish slang for fun lol)!

Must nip now and check my opk test, didn't have time to check it a few mins ago!


----------



## cheshirecat

Hi Ladies can I join you, I'm 45!!! and ttcing our 3rd, we have 2 boys aged 7 and 9, and hubby had a vasectomy reversal last June.

I'm 6/7dpo today and getting on and off shooting cramps, so far all day, hopefully they're a good sign lol

Good Luck and I hope to celebrate our bfp's some day :)

xx


----------



## Dysan

Fluffy83 said:


> Hey girls!
> How's everyone today? Have just finished my housework and have Easter cupcakes to make later on but when it's a bit quieter here at home :)
> 
> Well I'm cd14 and tested y'day for the first time on my opk and it was neg, so I'll test today! Does this not seem like a long time to ov? I've just checked last cycle and it was cd13 when I ov, I'm not 100% sure on the whole ov thing! It confuses the hell out of me at times! Anyways ill test later this afternoon to see, my app on the phone indicates tomorrow as ov day but hey how can a phone know more about my body than me lol!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Easter too :).........and remember chocolate makes you happpppyy lol

Happy Easter! 

Fluffy i think that you should start testing a bit earlier with OPK if you typically O around day 13. You may have not missed it yet but the way the OPK works is that they turn positive with an LH surge. The LH surge occurs BEFORE you O...not when you O, so, if you O day 13, it is very likely that your OPK will turn positive on day 11 or 12 and then go negative. Does this make sense? Also, some ladies have a short surge that last 12 hours or so...if that's the case and you test every 24 hours, it is also very possible to miss it. In that case, ladies with short surge typically use OPK twice per day. MY surge is LONGGGGGGGG so I test positive typically for 2 days so even if I test only once I usually catch it. I know that you are not waiting for a positive OPK to BD so nothing to worry about! 

Test again just in case but my take is that you may have missed the surge by testing on O day and not before and you may be well O now. I hope there is no next time...but in the case there is, make sure that you start testing at CD 10. The LH surge occurs 24-48 hours after a positive OPK - give or take some hours, 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well I'm out. Temp rose this am. Might need a few days to process.
> Should be anytime for you fluffy. Good luck

Bonnie sorry to hear that. Hugs :flower: What does temp rising mean? that O took place? If it did, the egg may still be good...no time to sneak in a BD session today? It can't hurt...


----------



## Dysan

cheshirecat said:


> Hi Ladies can I join you, I'm 45!!! and ttcing our 3rd, we have 2 boys aged 7 and 9, and hubby had a vasectomy reversal last June.
> 
> I'm 6/7dpo today and getting on and off shooting cramps, so far all day, hopefully they're a good sign lol
> 
> Good Luck and I hope to celebrate our bfp's some day :)
> 
> xx


Welcome! Excited to have a TWW buddy as I am all on my own in the TWW. The other wonderful ladies are about to O now so a bit behind us. I am 7dpo today (just guessing I dont temp) and have no symptoms at all :-( AF is expected on the 13th but I had a shorter cycle last month with a 10 day LP only... so I am not quite sure when she is due. Hopefully back to normal cycle length and due on the 13th. 

This month we took it easy BD (we were BD every day cycle prior) but I think that we did hit some fertile days although not all and perhaps not even O day (we BD first day of positive OPK but not second day) so we'll see what happens. What I realized is that trying harder does not lead to a BFP so I am enjoying the process this cycle and I will be totally fine with a BFN. I honestly dont have high hopes. 

When is AF expected and when are you testing?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Thanks bonnie :) not very positive this cycle either! Good job I'm not charting or temping.....I'd prob have thermometers sticking out of me everywhere :haha:
> 
> You seem to be a dab hand at the temping! I don't have the patience for that! So how do you know your out? If your temp goes up?? You never know......that's the joys of of this ttc craìc ( good old Irish slang for fun lol)!
> 
> Must nip now and check my opk test, didn't have time to check it a few mins ago!

my pre-o temps are 97.5's and the day after is always 97.9something. today it was 97.92 

BBT is back in the drawer-no point continuing


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out. Temp rose this am. Might need a few days to process.
> Should be anytime for you fluffy. Good luck
> 
> Bonnie sorry to hear that. Hugs :flower: What does temp rising mean? that O took place? If it did, the egg may still be good...no time to sneak in a BD session today? It can't hurt...Click to expand...

yes-temp rises after o because of the progesterone released by the corpus luteum that is left behind from the released egg. it will continue to produce progesterone and keep your temp elevated until either placenta takes over or corpus luteum dies. if CL dies and there is no more progesterone your temp nosedives and af shows

not sure if one will get snuck in or not. chances would still be slim to none.


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie the whole temping thing would drive me nuts and if I was keeping a close eye on temps rising omg it just sounds too much organising for me to deal with! 
I'm cd14 today and will opk in a while, I'll test a bit earlier today to see but I'm more than sure it will be today! 

I find it very difficult to enjoy bd at the last few days as I try not to think of it as a chore but sometimes it just is lol!

So I'm hoping for a positive opk today and then start the glorious 2ww!!
Seriously dont know how much more I can take of this.....yawn yawn :)

Happy Easter to you all :)

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

its really quite easy. i have an ff app on my iphone so i wake, in goes the thermometer and i type the temp in my phone. the app does the rest. it is the same as my ff so it all carries over. if i actually had to graph the crap myself forget it. there have been times the temps have made me crazy, but now that my body has seemed to normalize itself it is pretty consistant. 

i didnt temp today-threw the blasted thing in the drawer. did feel hot this morning in bed. its funny-now that i know i can literally feel the slight temp change and am kicking blankets off me!

but i feel crampy and i dont know why. 

i dont want to hold out false hope but what if?
i really am hoping for some alone time with db today as he returns them to their moms at 2. it has been a long and crazy week. 

ttyl
happy easter


----------



## SugarBear12

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi all, im new to this site and its great to finally read about similar women going through the same as myself! Im 36 and ttc #3, feeling more relaxed this time and i dont know why! Only really made my decision about 4 months ago as my #2 resulted in placental abruption but ive decided to give it a go and see what happens:flower: Reading up on it i know it can be harder to get pregnant over 35, at present ive started the tww and hoping this site takes my mind off things! Any other ladies going through the same situation?:flower:

I am 42yo and newly married to the man I dreamed of & felt I would never find. We have 6 children between us. My oldest are in college and his two sons live w/their mom so we only have my 6yo son in our home. We have been ttc and I m presently 16dpo but still BFN. My AF is very regular so thinking perhaps I ovulated late. I pray Sticky baby to you..much Baby Dust and many blessings.


----------



## Bonnie1990

SugarBear12 said:


> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, im new to this site and its great to finally read about similar women going through the same as myself! Im 36 and ttc #3, feeling more relaxed this time and i dont know why! Only really made my decision about 4 months ago as my #2 resulted in placental abruption but ive decided to give it a go and see what happens:flower: Reading up on it i know it can be harder to get pregnant over 35, at present ive started the tww and hoping this site takes my mind off things! Any other ladies going through the same situation?:flower:
> 
> I am 42yo and newly married to the man I dreamed of & felt I would never find. We have 6 children between us. My oldest are in college and his two sons live w/their mom so we only have my 6yo son in our home. We have been ttc and I m presently 16dpo but still BFN. My AF is very regular so thinking perhaps I ovulated late. I pray Sticky baby to you..much Baby Dust and many blessings.Click to expand...

welcome sugarbear!
fx'd for a sticky bean!
my db and i have 5 between us-his are the youngest and with us part time. my son is on his own with a baby of his own (yup grandma) and my dd is a senior in hs but has gone to live with her father-she and db butt heads too much


----------



## SugarBear12

welcome sugarbear!
fx'd for a sticky bean!
my db and i have 5 between us-his are the youngest and with us part time. my son is on his own with a baby of his own (yup grandma) and my dd is a senior in hs but has gone to live with her father-she and db butt heads too much[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much! My 13yo son got to spend a summer with his dad who is military for the first time in ten years. They bonded as they really ha never got to see ne another except at xmas the past ten years. My DS asked me if I would let him live with his dad for a while bc he felt like he didn't know him the way he did me & it was hard but I allowed it. He needs his father & I did raise him alone ten years. It has been a good experience for him. I SO want another baby! My hubby is 35 & would LOVE 2 more. lol I told him he better pray we have twins cause my clock is on it's LAST ticks! Still feel great today with NO AF feelings at all. Just gonna try and wait til at-least Wed to test again case my OV/IMplant dates are off which is possible I suppose! Prayers & Baby dust to you! Thanks for responding  Happy Easter!


----------



## Dysan

ok ladies, quick post before we head out for Easter brunch...
8dpo and bfn this am...not a shocker! enjoy the day and happy Easter!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya everyone & sugarbear :)
Having a lovely lazy Easter Sunday. Have been very good and not ate much chocolate :)
Opk this morning and the line is slowly getting darker so I'd say in the next 24 hours I will!
Will continue to bd to try and cover all areas and then I can relax and stop worrying about making sure I've done it at the right times lol! Didn't help much last month as I was sure I'd covered every window but we'll see.....

Hope everyone is having a great day & I'll drop by later :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Quiche for breakfast. Then took girls to Catskill Animal Preserve. Have been fighting a headache since I woke and now DB has just left to return them to their moms. I am going to take a nap!


----------



## cheshirecat

Thanks Dysan I'm prob gonna start testing tomorrow (Monday) I'm in the UK but will keep you updated.

The cramps have subsided, still get the odd twinge now and then but not like yesterday, and I had a 3 hour nap this affy lol

Sorry for the BFN, but its to be expected lol
x


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya Cheshirecat

You're very welcome to share your ttc journey with us :) 
It's great to have somewhere like this site to come on to and share your feelings no matter what they are! I came along as a newbie at the start of February and in these past few months have made some really good friends and I'm so glad to google for taking me to the b&b site lol!

:dust: to everyone :)


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy83 said:


> Hiya Cheshirecat
> 
> You're very welcome to share your ttc journey with us :)
> It's great to have somewhere like this site to come on to and share your feelings no matter what they are! I came along as a newbie at the start of February and in these past few months have made some really good friends and I'm so glad to google for taking me to the b&b site lol!
> 
> :dust: to everyone :)

Happy Easter Ladies!
Welcome Sugarbear:flower:
Dysan- sorry about the BFN but it is still really early
Fluffy- you go girl you're almost there!!
Bonnie- I'm glad you will get some time with db today and I hope your headache is feeling better:hugs: 
AFM- officially in tww. Had a huge temp spike this am. Felt really hot as well. We will see what happens. I definitely o'd 2 days later this cycle:shrug:


----------



## Dysan

Thanks ladies. the BFN was totally expected. I would have been extremely shocked if it was positive.
I will try again tomorrow morning though...i am stubborn 
No symptoms today either. Was a little moody this AM - but if that indicated anything, is that AF will show in the next 5 days 
We'll see what happens! I will not be upset if this is not my month...but getting this process over with would be great, honestly...lol


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey ladies :)
Finally got my pos opk earlier so that is good for me to finally know! Will bd tonight and then I'll be on the road to discovery lol!

Dysan hang in there girl, you're testing early and I can fully understand where you're coming from as I have been there done that too :) when is your AF due?? I'm praying you get a bfp this cycle!
Bonnie how are you? You've been busy I wish I had your energy girl!! Hope you got some relaxing time you had planned :)
Mg good to see you back, fx'd for you this month too :) 
There has to be some good news this month for someone.......:)

Off out now with the kids but I'll drop by later :)


----------



## Dysan

Good morning ladies, 
Another BFN this morning. Again, I am not upset so dont feel bad for me. This is only cycle #3 and I am 9dpo today so expectations are quite low. 
My AF is due on Friday so 4 more days. I am honeslty hoping that at least it holds until them to come. I would like my LP to be 12 days this cycle. I will feel so much better trying next cycle with a 12 day LP.
I had some minor twinges last night, normal AF type, but other than that, no symptoms whatsoever. 
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Bonnie1990

How is everyone?


Good news..DB today was trying to calculate the dates and wants to tell the x we are going on vacation so we can swap the kids out for another weekend next cycle! I should ov mid week so this will give us the weekend before during and after to have plenty of time to make it happen!:happydance::happydance: I'm so glad he recognized this on his own and is being proactive! We hadn't even discussed what just happened (or didn't happen) yet. 

Miss you all!
It has been quiet here and there

Dysan-still early-hang in there!
Fluffy-are you on break now?
MG-how is the TWW treating you so far?
Sugarbear-how are you feeling?

Oh-and some other good news-my friend that just had a tubal-has a BFP already without clomid!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya bonnie :)
That's brilliant news! You will be looking forward to that next cycle! You've had a tough time lately so if anyone deserves a break it def you :)

Afm I'm on 1 dpo yeahhh :) I think I've covered all bases but not stressing this cycle either lol! Was calculating and next tues/wed I could test but I'll see how I feel! Would live to get some early symptoms this time so I would look forward to actually testing!
Can anyone enlighten me on if you have to bd after ov, if so how many days? I'm not sure if it's best to bd on the ov day and after it too, as many articles I've read tend to say bd a couple of days prior to ov! This is where it can confuse people!!

Dh back to work today and I've got the rest of the week off until back in Monday! So hopefully I'll not think too much about this 2ww!!

Dysan how's things for you?? Have you tested again??

Mg where are you at in your 2ww??

It has been very quiet here lately......think it's the calm before the storm......hopefully it'll be raining bfp!!!!

Chat to you all laters :)


----------



## SugarBear12

Hi! Well today I am 18DPO and still BFN. I have no symptoms of AF but still no EUREKA I'm pregnant symptoms either. I am praying that perhaps I ovulated later than calculated & that it took the entire 12 days for it to implant. Me & H pretty much bad everyday last month as we are still "newly weds" lol and he REALLY wants a baby ASAP! I am starting to be sad & worried that something is bad wrong. I have never ha a problem getting pregnant. I just said I wanted t & the next month I was. What could be going on......feel terrible emotionally but healthy physically. Bright side of this cloud I am Not missing the PMS! Trying to pray myself strong & trust that Gods will for me is more appropriate than my own. I am going to pray, be still, thankful & wait. Blessings, hugs & Babydust to you!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Hiya bonnie :)
> That's brilliant news! You will be looking forward to that next cycle! You've had a tough time lately so if anyone deserves a break it def you :)
> 
> Afm I'm on 1 dpo yeahhh :) I think I've covered all bases but not stressing this cycle either lol! Was calculating and next tues/wed I could test but I'll see how I feel! Would live to get some early symptoms this time so I would look forward to actually testing!
> Can anyone enlighten me on if you have to bd after ov, if so how many days? I'm not sure if it's best to bd on the ov day and after it too, as many articles I've read tend to say bd a couple of days prior to ov! This is where it can confuse people!!
> 
> Dh back to work today and I've got the rest of the week off until back in Monday! So hopefully I'll not think too much about this 2ww!!
> 
> Dysan how's things for you?? Have you tested again??
> 
> Mg where are you at in your 2ww??
> 
> It has been very quiet here lately......think it's the calm before the storm......hopefully it'll be raining bfp!!!!
> 
> Chat to you all laters :)

Thanks fluffy

FF recommends 3 days before o, day of o and day after o. 
Any more than 1 day after o is for fun. The egg is only good 12-24 after it is released.


----------



## Bonnie1990

SugarBear12 said:


> Hi! Well today I am 18DPO and still BFN. I have no symptoms of AF but still no EUREKA I'm pregnant symptoms either. I am praying that perhaps I ovulated later than calculated & that it took the entire 12 days for it to implant. Me & H pretty much bad everyday last month as we are still "newly weds" lol and he REALLY wants a baby ASAP! I am starting to be sad & worried that something is bad wrong. I have never ha a problem getting pregnant. I just said I wanted t & the next month I was. What could be going on......feel terrible emotionally but healthy physically. Bright side of this cloud I am Not missing the PMS! Trying to pray myself strong & trust that Gods will for me is more appropriate than my own. I am going to pray, be still, thankful & wait. Blessings, hugs & Babydust to you!

Hang in there SB. It could be a miss calc or just the stress of TTC is delaying things for you. Keep us posted! Fx'd


----------



## Dysan

SB hand in there! I am sure that there are no problems with you. Remind me, for how long have you been TTC? IT will happen...sometimes it takes time. I do hope that this is it for you though. 

AS for me, I am 10dpo today (or 9dpo at worst). I took another ic this AM and BFN. I had some groin/hip pain yesterday at night that was out of the ordinary for me (lasted about 2 hours on an off) but i do exercise so most likely due to a pulled muscle. Went to bed and I am totally fine this AM. No symptoms at all. Again, no high hopes this month so still cheered up. Maybe when AF shows I will have a pitty party for myself but not now...still 3 days away, so totally OK. I pray that my LP is strong and if AF shows it does not happen before Friday. If AF shows on Friday my LP will be 12 days at best or 11 days if I o'd the second day of + OPK...i am OK with 11 days, i will feel confident that there is no issue there. 

Fluffly you are on your TWW! AWESOME!!!! hope you caught that egg and that it goes by fast for you.

MG...how are you doing? how many dpo? 

Bonnie, glad that your DB brought that up on his own. Super reassuring and may i say, romantic too...hope he can definitely sort things out with kids mom so that you are all alone before, during and ofter your next O.

Ok ladies, have a great day ahead!


----------



## SugarBear12

Dysan said:


> SB hand in there! I am sure that there are no problems with you. Remind me, for how long have you been TTC? IT will happen...sometimes it takes time. I do hope that this is it for you though.
> 
> AS for me, I am 10dpo today (or 9dpo at worst). I took another ic this AM and BFN. I had some groin/hip pain yesterday at night that was out of the ordinary for me (lasted about 2 hours on an off) but i do exercise so most likely due to a pulled muscle. Went to bed and I am totally fine this AM. No symptoms at all. Again, no high hopes this month so still cheered up. Maybe when AF shows I will have a pitty party for myself but not now...still 3 days away, so totally OK. I pray that my LP is strong and if AF shows it does not happen before Friday. If AF shows on Friday my LP will be 12 days at best or 11 days if I o'd the second day of + OPK...i am OK with 11 days, i will feel confident that there is no issue there.
> 
> Fluffly you are on your TWW! AWESOME!!!! hope you caught that egg and that it goes by fast for you.
> 
> MG...how are you doing? how many dpo?
> 
> Bonnie, glad that your DB brought that up on his own. Super reassuring and may i say, romantic too...hope he can definitely sort things out with kids mom so that you are all alone before, during and ofter your next O.
> 
> Ok ladies, have a great day ahead!

I have been TTC since Nov. I am never late always get AF like a clock on the 6th or 7th of the month only variance is whether there are 30 or 31 days in the month. I have no symptoms of AF at all and only symptom I have today is I am feeling a lil queasy out of the blue this past hour but nothing significant. I had BFN this morning. AF 5 days late. Just gonna test until AF comes or until I get or miss next AF. NERVE Wracking!!! LOL Thanks so much! Helps to talk.. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> SB hand in there! I am sure that there are no problems with you. Remind me, for how long have you been TTC? IT will happen...sometimes it takes time. I do hope that this is it for you though.
> 
> AS for me, I am 10dpo today (or 9dpo at worst). I took another ic this AM and BFN. I had some groin/hip pain yesterday at night that was out of the ordinary for me (lasted about 2 hours on an off) but i do exercise so most likely due to a pulled muscle. Went to bed and I am totally fine this AM. No symptoms at all. Again, no high hopes this month so still cheered up. Maybe when AF shows I will have a pitty party for myself but not now...still 3 days away, so totally OK. I pray that my LP is strong and if AF shows it does not happen before Friday. If AF shows on Friday my LP will be 12 days at best or 11 days if I o'd the second day of + OPK...i am OK with 11 days, i will feel confident that there is no issue there.
> 
> Fluffly you are on your TWW! AWESOME!!!! hope you caught that egg and that it goes by fast for you.
> 
> MG...how are you doing? how many dpo?
> 
> Bonnie, glad that your DB brought that up on his own. Super reassuring and may i say, romantic too...hope he can definitely sort things out with kids mom so that you are all alone before, during and ofter your next O.
> 
> Ok ladies, have a great day ahead!

I don't know about romantic as I don't think there will be a real vacation. That is just what he is telling their mom. It will be either we swap or skip. There won't be a problem. But it definitely was sweet of him to plan ahead! It will be 1 year from our first date though!


----------



## Dysan

ok quick update before i head out again...i have some minor AF cramps...i really hopes it holds until Friday!


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning Ladies!
Dysan- I hope AF holds off all together!! FX'd for you.
Bonnie- So glad that Db came to that realization himself!! That is soooo sweet! It gives you something to look forward to for next cycle. 
Fluffy- I agree with Bonnie. Any days after 1 dpo and it is just for fun. So you should be good!!
Sugarbear- Hang in there!! Sounds promising to me not having any AF signs. Did you opk and or temp to know for sure that you o'd?
AFM- 3dpo and feeling normal. Nothing to report and feeling relaxed this cycle.


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks girls I knew I would get good feedback from you :) who needs google eh when you girls are here lol!
I love the way you say for fun!! I'm bloomin exhausted at this stage.....the 2ww will be my vacation :)

Sugarbear I really hope this is your month too, it's really frustrating and we all know how you're feeling, but don't despair we're here to help if we can:)
I've been ttc from February really, don't count January as I wasn't really sure then, with my previous 2 pregnancies it happened straight away, I was 32 when I decided to have kids, but now at 36 it's taking a wee bit longer but hopefully I'll get there too!

Dysan I'm hoping those darn pains clear off and hoping that the weekend brings you great news :)

Will drop by later on :)


----------



## Dysan

ok ladies, so here is something to keep up busy and entertained.

I went to the bathroom when I got back and looked at the test from this morning and there is a very light evap line. I am going with evaporation since it has been 8 hours - but at least it gives me some excitement (I know, sad...lol). Not even sure if you guys actually can see it in the photo. Same test, one tweeked (ie. saturated the color, not sure how to do anything else) and the other one the normal photo. It is def there in real life...not sure if captured on that phone photo...dont mind the "chew" marks on the test all the way to the left...all these came with those annoying dents...(wondfos).
 



Attached Files:







Photo 04-10 normal.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









Photo 04-10.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ooh I will def have a better look at home!


----------



## Fluffy83

I'm on my phone here dysan and in the bottom one I can see a very slight shading, I hope so much that the line gets darker for you! I don't want to sound like a negetive person now but the lines I got on mine last month were def darker and visible to the eye and turned out just to be darn evap lines, but they were the blue test ones like yours which are more inclined to have evap lines so yours could be the early signs!!!! I really really really hope it is.....ohh getting all exited for you now :)


----------



## Fluffy83

Bonnie get on your computer and let us know what the bigger pic shows!!! My laptop isn't charged and im in bed or I'd be looking closer too dysan :)


----------



## Dysan

Dont worry fluffy given that the test was sitting in my bathroom cabinet for 8 hours, i dont have really high hopes. I only posted it here for fun i am not counting it as a positive, not even a faint one, at all at this point. 

I will of course test again tomorrow morning as I have been testing. I feel i had too much water to test tonight...not sure if I can make my pee come out dark enough for a late test.


----------



## Bonnie1990

ok well i almost think i see something on the first one. from my phone i thought i almost saw it on the 2nd!

do you have a way to invert the pics? that is helpful too. i wonder if i can.............:coffee:


----------



## Dysan

Honestly is so faint, it is there for sure over here in person but i am convinced is an evap. 
I will see if I can invert it I am not sure how but I can try to figue it out and repost if I can.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> ok well i almost think i see something on the first one. from my phone i thought i almost saw it on the 2nd!
> 
> do you have a way to invert the pics? that is helpful too. i wonder if i can.............:coffee:

Bonnie you are the only one I would trust with this and if you saw a line:shrug:Hope everyone has a good night! Good luck tomorrow Dysan:hugs:


----------



## Dysan

ok i found a site online that you can put photos and invert them. Here it is, inverted, from original. I dont see anything really, if a second line is supposed to pop then it is not there. This was actually fun though...playing with that posting and inverting!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 04-10 invert.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bonnie1990

no i dont see anything on the invert

and MG-im no expert on lines-the only ones i have ever seen are on a opk!

the last pos hpt test i took was so many years ago it was mix this vial into this vial and add a drop of this or some crap and wait for the tube to change color!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie1990 said:


> no i dont see anything on the invert
> 
> and MG-im no expert on lines-the only ones i have ever seen are on a opk!
> 
> the last pos hpt test i took was so many years ago it was mix this vial into this vial and add a drop of this or some crap and wait for the tube to change color!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Bonnie it almost seems that i was better to mix vial into vial and wait for change of color than trying to spot a freaking line! hahahaha
Ok, this test aside, i found this great side although it looks like they will shut it down next week. You can actually do whatever you want on photos. I could do this all night! I tweaked it again...this is super tweaked with picknik...
 



Attached Files:







Photo 04-10 super tweaked.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bonnie1990

hahaha-pink pine pink line!
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dysan

The thing when you tweak it so much, you dont know if the line pops because there is an indent/spot in place in every pregnancy test (for the dye to adhere to if hcg is present) or if because you actually have a true line, whether evap or faint. 
Tricky business!!!!!!!!!! I honestly can't wait to test in the AM to see what happens.


----------



## Bonnie1990

i cant wait either!

AFM-i have been having very weird cramping-getting worse this evening. 
there is no way those suckers could have lasted from cd 7 to 13? or even 12 if i ov earlier? could they? im reaching here i know. just when i accepted it flippin cramps!


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie, after trying so hard all those other months, i would not be surprised if you end up pregnant the month that it is less likely...i think they say up to 5 days...i am sure that it has happened that they live more and less than that too...and that you may O sooner than what you think youdo ...you just never know...that's for sure.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> i cant wait either!
> 
> AFM-i have been having very weird cramping-getting worse this evening.
> there is no way those suckers could have lasted from cd 7 to 13? or even 12 if i ov earlier? could they? im reaching here i know. just when i accepted it flippin cramps!

No way:shrug: I agree with Dysan that you could very well get your BFP without really "trying":flower: I sure hope so:hugs:
Fx'd for you Dysan for tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

nah-i had replied to this last night and it didnt post.
chances are slim to none.....
i had a wine cooler last night-trying not to think about it.
im sure its something else stupid
probably gas :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fluffy83

Morning ladies. 

Bonnie when is your AF due? Never say never until it shows! I'm babysitting today and now my youngest is poorly today too, so the virus is making its ways round :( just hoping I don't get it next!

Dysan patiently waiting to hear about your testing and hoping for some signs :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

So sorry you lo is sick. Hope the bug stops there. 

Yes dysan-we need an update
Af due next Thursday/Friday


----------



## Dysan

ok so i took another test and there is also a shadow of a line. I took a first response and it appears that there is a EXTREMELY faint line too but not sure. They are so faint you can barely see them but I swear I am not making this up they pop within 5 mins. They dont look like positives, more like shadows or evaps. 
I am freaking out. i will take photos and post and hope that the photos show them.
I know that I just need to wait few days to see if this is going to turn into a darker line. In the back of my head i can't help to think that I may be making the lines up.
Going mad...


----------



## Bonnie1990

Screaming now!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Whoo hoo!


----------



## Dysan

ok this photo makes me sound like a basket case but i swear the "lines" are better in person...but oh so faint...I am surprised that it will not be more noticeable in the FRER i . In the photo I can't see it at all on the FRER. You can see it better on the Wondfo one, or at least i think you would notice the shadow.
Those wondfo's are always so stark white for me that this is why I am actually posting here despite the line being so faint and perhaps imaginary. LOL
 



Attached Files:







Photo 04-11.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bonnie1990

I camera much in the pic but I totally know what you mean about it usually being stark white. If I saw anything more than the usual blankness I would get excited. They are always so damn white I don't even know where the flippin line is supposed to be! And for you to see something on FRER is a good sign too. An evap on both would be strange

Fx'd this is it for you!


----------



## Fluffy83

Dysan, going to have a look at it in the laptop as my phone isn't great, but wether or not it's just me or I've got permanent lines on my eyes, I can see a faint shadow on the frer so really hoping that the line gets darker for you :) :) :)


----------



## Dysan

thank you so much! i know how this goes...just wait and see if I have better luck tonight or tomorrow morning and line gets darker!!! i will be out the full afternoon which will help the time pass faster.


----------



## Fluffy83

Yeah dysan totally know how youre feeling! At least youll not be constantly thinking about it this afternoon.....have a lovely afternoon and relax :)


----------



## marathongirl

Wow Dysan!! That is sooo exciting. I know I am soooo late always to reply but I usually don't get a chance to get on before the afternoon here and I am on the West Coast. I can't see much on my computer but I would say if you see anything at all you should be excited!!! Can't wait to see if it gets darker.

Bonnie- glad you are chillin' and just think your next cycle will be here in no time. Although you still never know for sure!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm trying to chill but also thinking about ordering supplies and do I want to add any supplements. 

Faithmum used epo but I have heard it can mess with your cycle. I'm already pretty "normal" at 26-28 days so I don't want to screw up what already working. 

I'm wondering if coq10 would make ov happen sooner? I have only been taking 200mg and it does not appear to be messing with my blood sugar. 

I must also spend the next 2 weeks focused on school. My semester ends the 27th. Also need to figure out if/what classes I'm taking for summer. 
Not to mention DB wants me to look into businesses we can do instead of what we are doing now. I have a few house projects to do oh and I sent out resume to two new jobs closer to home today. Phew! My head spinning!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm trying to chill but also thinking about ordering supplies and do I want to add any supplements.
> 
> Faithmum used epo but I have heard it can mess with your cycle. I'm already pretty "normal" at 26-28 days so I don't want to screw up what already working.
> 
> I'm wondering if coq10 would make ov happen sooner? I have only been taking 200mg and it does not appear to be messing with my blood sugar.
> 
> I must also spend the next 2 weeks focused on school. My semester ends the 27th. Also need to figure out if/what classes I'm taking for summer.
> Not to mention DB wants me to look into businesses we can do instead of what we are doing now. I have a few house projects to do oh and I sent out resume to two new jobs closer to home today. Phew! My head spinning!

Wow definitely a lot going on. I guess the school thing will help the time pass quickly:shrug: That's neat that you and Db are looking into businesses as well.Dh owns a running shoe store and it's a lot of work but he loves it!!
As far as EPO goes yes I dunno as well. I was going to try it this month but then chickened out as well. I dunno if it messes with your cycle but I'm regular too and didn't want to mess anything up. I think it's mostly to increase EWCM which you don't seem to have a problem with. I've really cut back on my supplements this cycle. I ran out of coQ10 and haven't refilled it. I think I will wait and see what happens this cycle:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dysan

good evening ladies! I was out all afternoon. I came and took another test but obviously i had so much diluted pee from daily water intake...
anyways, i saturated the color on the new tests...not much of a change from this AM so at this point i dont know what to think. 
Looking forward to the morning...i really hope that it is a bit darker. Showed DH and he thinks that I am urgently needed in the looney bin. He can't see anything in them...he said that there is always supposed to be a line in that place so that's what I am seeing. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh
 



Attached Files:







test photo.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fluffy83

These are different tests from your first photos you had up y'day right? I can see a line more so in the frer this time dysan! If indeed you are in the looney bin don't fret as you will prob have me for company haha :)
Hoping that the line gets darker for you :)


----------



## Dysan

ok ladies, bad news. I think i AF is coming as I have some spotting that just started. bright red.
I did take a test again with FMU and a little bit darker than yesterday, honestly not too hard to realize that there is something there on the FRER, but still oh so faint to the point that it is not a "real line"- the shadowy line still there on the Wondfo too...not even need to squint. 
I am not sure what to make of all this, i feel like i am a crazy person and i am a bit sad or perhaps mad at myself for testing before AF was due.
I am not even sure what to do. Is this something that the doctor will even bother with? A super faint line with some bleeding? crampy feeling is like AF coming so i have ho hppes of anything here...just frustrated. I am thinking this is one of those chemical pregnancies. Is there a need to inolve a doctor in those?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs dysan. 
If af does kick in then it does sound like a chem. 
I don't think it is something the doc needs to be involved in. 
If you had not tested early (and I'm not saying this a a judgement-because I am right there with you) you never would have seen a line and even known it was a chem. I think only those really TTC ever catch them becuase af just shows on time or a few days late-maybe a bit heavier-and we never think twice. 

I would only become concerned if it becomes a recurring issue. 

Big hugs-keeps us posted.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dysan

Thanks Bonnie, 
I think i am quite over it. Looked at my kids, felt so blessed for them and realize that this is not that bad. To be honest, i knew something is up. Those FRER usually work 6 days before AF is due, or so they claim. I am day before AF today...the line should be way darker in the normal course of things and from yesterday to today should be darker - when you see the progressions that ladies post on different sites, there are obvious changes after 24 hours. 
I will monitor my spotting and such. I am frustrated by it. Never had spotting except last cycle and this cycle so things are definitely changing for me in terms of cycle patterns. Also I think that today I am either 11 or 12 dpod. 
That puts me with a LP of 10 or 11 days. Is that ok to sustain pregnancy? I am going to continue my b6 that i started this cycle on next cycle and I think that I may actually tempt this time b/c the LP lenghts is starting to be a concern for me.


----------



## Fluffy83

Dysan sending :hugs: your way dear. Are you cramping and is the spotting heavy or light?
I'd wait to see of the spotting gets any heavier (hopefully not) and test again in the morning. Sounds so similar to my experience last cycle. They say that you can experience implantation spotting just before AF id due so let's hope this is it! There def was a line visible from your photos so try not to give up all hope until AF shows. Praying for you that all goes well & don't get too down :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

FRER claims 5-6 before af but the % that it actually does show for is quite small. That is in the fine print. The marketing leads you to believe it is for everyone but it's not. 

As far as shortening lp idk. The past 2 cycles mine dropped down to 13. I think progesterone would be more of a cause for shorter lp? I am really guessing-I haven't researched it. But if that is the case than maybe a cream would be beneficial? Again-just guessing. 

If you only spot today that does not count as af so you would not loose a day on your lp, if that helps. 

I would continue the b vit. You said that is supposed to help lengthen lp right? May take a bit to kick in. 

I also found a great diagram yesterday about egg development and how it takes 3 months for it to mature in its cycle. That's why these supplements may not seem to be effective right away. I guess I didn't realize it took the egg that long to get ready.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie, thanks for your post! I am sure that I need more time for the LP to lenghten but yes, that's what B6 does...
I am sweating profusely today. My face red red red. Not feeling my best physically but at least cramps gone.

My spotting turned in to a light period now so CD1 for sure.

At any rate, I did go out and buy a BBT and got a FF account that I will set up in the next couple of days properly to chart this upcoming cycle. The old thermometer I had was not very accurate and it was discouraging to chart with it. I am fully prepared now.

By the way, I forgot to mention today that I also tested on the OPK and it was almost positive. Usually it would be very light second light almost nothing present on day 1 of AF, so I think that they do perhaps work like HPT at times. This is interesting, i read it before and wanted to test it. Mine usually fade in to O day and fade out after O, consistently every cycle thus far. I am thinking that if things would have progressed well, it would probably be positive in a day or so which was the day of my expected AF (tomorrow)...this is the way it looks close to when I am about to O (ie. day prior it turns positive at O time)...and right after I get positive...so not a true positive for me today but certainly really, really, really dark for CD1 LH levels. 

Not so upset any longer, looking forward to cycle #4 and hoping for the best again! So CD1 for me again! Now focusing on all of you and FX for your TWW! LOL







I will post a photo later.
 



Attached Files:







OPK photo.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> Bonnie, thanks for your post! I am sure that I need more time for the LP to lenghten but yes, that's what B6 does...
> I am sweating profusely today. My face red red red. Not feeling my best physically but at least cramps gone.
> 
> My spotting turned in to a light period now so CD1 for sure.
> 
> At any rate, I did go out and buy a BBT and got a FF account that I will set up in the next couple of days properly to chart this upcoming cycle. The old thermometer I had was not very accurate and it was discouraging to chart with it. I am fully prepared now.
> 
> By the way, I forgot to mention today that I also tested on the OPK and it was almost positive. Usually it would be very light second light almost nothing present on day 1 of AF, so I think that they do perhaps work like HPT at times. This is interesting, i read it before and wanted to test it. Mine usually fade in to O day and fade out after O, consistently every cycle thus far. I am thinking that if things would have progressed well, it would probably be positive in a day or so which was the day of my expected AF (tomorrow)...this is the way it looks close to when I am about to O (ie. day prior it turns positive at O time)...and right after I get positive...so not a true positive for me today but certainly really, really, really dark for CD1 LH levels.
> 
> Not so upset any longer, looking forward to cycle #4 and hoping for the best again! So CD1 for me again! Now focusing on all of you and FX for your TWW! LOL
> Big big hugs Dysan:hugs:I'm glad you are feeling ok about it. I have had 2 of those in my journey of ttc thus far. One of my friends said to me to think of it as laying all of the "plumbing" down for the good egg and a successful pregnancy! It is definitely a conception so now you know it's only a matter of time until you get it just right!!
> How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Dysan

Thanks MG! I actually am feeling positive because I know i conceived which i guess it is a good thing...too bad it did not develop into a pregnancy but next time it will


----------



## Fluffy83

Aww dysan I'm sad for you :( glad to hear you being so positive and strong, going by your opk being so positive it's sad that it didn't go the full way but at least you know you conceived. 
This has just saddened me now to be honest, it's not as straight forward as it seems! Thinking of you dysan :) :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow dysan. All I can say is wow. 
I am amazed at your positive attitude. 
I would be crushed and certainly have been for much less. 

You took the words out of my mouth-yes you conceived and that is half the battle. At least you know things are working. I didn't want to say this because some feel it is very insensitive. It's all in the perspective I guess. 


AFM-strange things that I'm trying to pay any mind to. Must focus on school. 
Also-sent out my resume to two places yesterday and already have an interview for one on Monday. Only 15 min away from home! I decided I need to do something. I am spending over $300 a month on gas and tolls to commute to work and gas is just going up and up.


----------



## Dysan

Well, i try to think myself into positiveness despite perhaps not initially feeling so. My take with this early issues is that there was probably something not going right in the first place. God knows best!

Although, I have to admit that I am a bit worried that it may be due to short LP...i just hope that the B6 works a little better next cycle. I think i will need 1 more LP day or so to feel a little better about it. In one way, testing early is not a bad thing. If it continues to happen to me I will know that I am having perhaps LP issues, preventing implantation.


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> Well, i try to think myself into positiveness despite perhaps not initially feeling so. My take with this early issues is that there was probably something not going right in the first place. God knows best!
> 
> Although, I have to admit that I am a bit worried that it may be due to short LP...i just hope that the B6 works a little better next cycle. I think i will need 1 more LP day or so to feel a little better about it. In one way, testing early is not a bad thing. If it continues to happen to me I will know that I am having perhaps LP issues, preventing implantation.

Glad you are temping it will tell you so much about your cycle. I have learned so much from my Chinese doctor about different bbt patterns and what they mean. If you have any questions please feel free to ask me:hugs: this way you will know your lap length without a doubt. Also I agree with you and Bonnie. I would way rather know I conceived even if it doesn't work out than know that I haven't conceived at all. Just know it will happen!

Bonnie- good luck with your job interview. That would be great to have a job closer. I couldn't even imagine a commute like that! I live maybe 10 mins from work.


----------



## Bonnie1990

thanks
im sure it will be a pay cut but i will gain it back
i used to live 10 minutes away from hospital until i moved in with DB in the fall

what have you learned about the patterns?
i am thinking of maybe temping again next cycle-:shrug:idk


----------



## Dysan

hi ladies! good morning! I am in good spirits today.
I had a nice conversation with DH last night about the rollercoaster of a day i had yesterday and I went to bed with big smile on my face knowing that we will have our baby when it is right. 
Anyways, yes, so good to have you both temping to ask questions. This morning, which is CD 2 for me (and by the way, AF with came with all her might last night and this AM), i temped and my temp was 97.70. I recorded that on my little FF app on my phone. My BBT is on my night stand so this AM when alarm range I stretched my arm to grab it, put it in my mouth and when it beeped i sat down and recorded the temp. It seemed to take forever to take the temp. Is that normal? Hight? I tried to move the least possible to get an an accurate reading. 
Yesterday afternoon I temped for the heck of it and it was in the highs 98...that's strange, no? I was really red in the face yesterday thought. I did not record that because it was not first thing in the AM so I skipped on day 1 since I bought the BBT mid morning.

Bonnie join the temp team this cycle. It will be fun to discuss with you the temps! This is my very first time.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie1990 said:


> Wow dysan. All I can say is wow.
> I am amazed at your positive attitude.
> I would be crushed and certainly have been for much less.
> 
> You took the words out of my mouth-yes you conceived and that is half the battle. At least you know things are working. I didn't want to say this because some feel it is very insensitive. It's all in the perspective I guess.
> 
> 
> AFM-strange things that I'm trying to pay any mind to. Must focus on school.
> Also-sent out my resume to two places yesterday and already have an interview for one on Monday. Only 15 min away from home! I decided I need to do something. I am spending over $300 a month on gas and tolls to commute to work and gas is just going up and up.

Good luck at the interview! Yes, close to home is way better...specially with a little baby ;-)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan. That's exactly what I do. Bbt on nightstand. Alarm goes off. Pop in the bbt. Wait ages for the beep. Try to shove bbt quickly under pillow to muffle beep and not wake DB. :rofl: then head to bathroom and record temp in ff. 

It's normal that it was higher mid day. By taking it after sleep before moving you are getting a true resting temp so subtle fluctuations in hormones can be easily detected-it's quite interesting to see the patterns and similarities once you have a few months to look at and ff makes it easy to see the charts overlaying each other. 

Closet to home is just for short term. Our plan has been for me to be a SAHM when baby comes and finish school. At this rate I may finish before jr appears! :rofl: JK-unless I took a crazy load I won't be finished in time....unless jr just takes that long to show up! I have 9 classes after this semester ends. 

DB was a SAHD and I always had to work let daycare do the work. He understands the importance of having a patent home if possible. So I really look forward to what I hate to call it but a re-do. A chance to do it right -or at least better.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Dysan. That's exactly what I do. Bbt on nightstand. Alarm goes off. Pop in the bbt. Wait ages for the beep. Try to shove bbt quickly under pillow to muffle beep and not wake DB. :rofl: then head to bathroom and record temp in ff.
> 
> It's normal that it was higher mid day. By taking it after sleep before moving you are getting a true resting temp so subtle fluctuations in hormones can be easily detected-it's quite interesting to see the patterns and similarities once you have a few months to look at and ff makes it easy to see the charts overlaying each other.
> 
> Closet to home is just for short term. Our plan has been for me to be a SAHM when baby comes and finish school. At this rate I may finish before jr appears! :rofl: JK-unless I took a crazy load I won't be finished in time....unless jr just takes that long to show up! I have 9 classes after this semester ends.
> 
> DB was a SAHD and I always had to work let daycare do the work. He understands the importance of having a patent home if possible. So I really look forward to what I hate to call it but a re-do. A chance to do it right -or at least better.

You will get your lo soon I just know it. In the meantime I hope you get that job closer to home!
As far as the patterns go I would say your charts look pretty good Bonnie. I'm no expert but you have a very good distinction between pre-o and post-o temps. You have a good solid lp and your temps are fairly steady. Things to look for are that overall the temps are low or that there isn't a big difference between pre and post o temps. Also there is pattern that isn't good that the temps look "sawtooth" up and down eratically. All of these would indicate a deficiency in your body according to Chinese medecine. 

Dysan I will look at your chart when you have a few more temps to see what I think ok?

AFM- 6dpo today and just waiting it out. Feeling good today although I cried on my way to work when a song came on the radio:shrug:


----------



## Dysan

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Dysan. That's exactly what I do. Bbt on nightstand. Alarm goes off. Pop in the bbt. Wait ages for the beep. Try to shove bbt quickly under pillow to muffle beep and not wake DB. :rofl: then head to bathroom and record temp in ff.
> 
> It's normal that it was higher mid day. By taking it after sleep before moving you are getting a true resting temp so subtle fluctuations in hormones can be easily detected-it's quite interesting to see the patterns and similarities once you have a few months to look at and ff makes it easy to see the charts overlaying each other.
> 
> Closet to home is just for short term. Our plan has been for me to be a SAHM when baby comes and finish school. At this rate I may finish before jr appears! :rofl: JK-unless I took a crazy load I won't be finished in time....unless jr just takes that long to show up! I have 9 classes after this semester ends.
> 
> DB was a SAHD and I always had to work let daycare do the work. He understands the importance of having a patent home if possible. So I really look forward to what I hate to call it but a re-do. A chance to do it right -or at least better.
> 
> You will get your lo soon I just know it. In the meantime I hope you get that job closer to home!
> As far as the patterns go I would say your charts look pretty good Bonnie. I'm no expert but you have a very good distinction between pre-o and post-o temps. You have a good solid lp and your temps are fairly steady. Things to look for are that overall the temps are low or that there isn't a big difference between pre and post o temps. Also there is pattern that isn't good that the temps look "sawtooth" up and down eratically. All of these would indicate a deficiency in your body according to Chinese medecine.
> 
> Dysan I will look at your chart when you have a few more temps to see what I think ok?
> 
> AFM- 6dpo today and just waiting it out. Feeling good today although I cried on my way to work when a song came on the radio:shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, that would be great! But you will need to let me know how to post the link here and have it constantly like you have it. My name there is Dysan1 not sure if you can search it or what...


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan
Go to the sharing menu on ff and get code. Copy the code into you bnb signature then we can all see!
I will but mine back up. Think of temping next week anyway so I have a heads up on when af is going to show! Nice for a bit of advanced warning!

Mg-what is your testing plan?


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi ladies
How's everyone? I have had 2 sick children this past week but my little 2yr old hasn't been well these past few days :( I wasn't feeling and still not today as this virus is slowly makes the rounds! Typical been off for a week holidays and couldn't leave the house as they were ill! Hoping it passes in the next few days. 
Afm nothing new to report just tired currently 5dpo and not looking forward to my return to work on Monday:( hope everyone is well :)


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi ladies
> How's everyone? I have had 2 sick children this past week but my little 2yr old hasn't been well these past few days :( I wasn't feeling and still not today as this virus is slowly makes the rounds! Typical been off for a week holidays and couldn't leave the house as they were ill! Hoping it passes in the next few days.
> Afm nothing new to report just tired currently 5dpo and not looking forward to my return to work on Monday:( hope everyone is well :)

Sorry about your kids being sick Fluffy. Hope everyone gets well soon.
How is everyone else doing? 
AFM- 7dpo and feeling about the same as I do every other month except have felt quite weepy the last few days. Talking on the phone with Ds last night after his hockey game(he's in Vancouver for yet another hockey tournament) and I had tears streaming down my face:shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

aww to both fluffy and mg

mg-hope its your hormones going wacky


afm-12.7 mile bike ride today and tired. We have decided that my bike is a piece of crap and DB suffered and rode mine for me. such a sweetie. some homework done-but im shot now. tomorrow is another day-or maybe a bit later. 8 dpo-nothing to soeak of and nothing expected. anxious for af to show this week thursday or friday so i can get on with cycle 4 version 2.0 :rofl:


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> aww to both fluffy and mg
> 
> mg-hope its your hormones going wacky
> 
> 
> afm-12.7 mile bike ride today and tired. We have decided that my bike is a piece of crap and DB suffered and rode mine for me. such a sweetie. some homework done-but im shot now. tomorrow is another day-or maybe a bit later. 8 dpo-nothing to soeak of and nothing expected. anxious for af to show this week thursday or friday so i can get on with cycle 4 version 2.0 :rofl:

Nice on the bike ride!! That's awesome. Hope you and db are having a really good weekend alone. 
AFM- nothing really new here. A bit teary again today:shrug: hope everyone has a great nigjt:hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

How is everyone today???
Fluffy any symptoms yet?
Bonnie- are you getting lots of studying done?? I was reading on another thread about how 44 dreamt you got your BFP!!! How random is that? But also really cool!!
AFM- 8dpo and nothing new. Temps still up but I know that doesn't really mean anything always.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I KNOW! That was so totally RANDOM!:headspin:

almost caught up with one class---tomorrow will be the next if i dont start tonight.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya girls
Sorry ive been a bit lazy these past few days but ive come down with the virus my kids had, wasnt feeling too good so me and my boys spent most of today cuddled up on the sofa with the fire on! I hope to feel better soon, i feel crap (pardon me) but i cant imagine how my little ones felt! Anyway i havent even thought about symptoms or dpo in general! 
Im 6dpo- had to think there for a second- nothing strange to report no symptoms either, if i can shift this virus and get back to feeling normal then that would be a big help!
Looked at my calender and my af is due friday/saturday and ive one hell of a busy week ahead so hopefully ill not dwell too much about it.

Not feeling positive about this cycle either but not really that bothered if im honest.......think im just feeling a bit tired from being sick these past few days - definitely not pregnancy sickness for sure!!!

Sorry for moaning on girls.......thanks for listening :) ill hopefully be feeling 100% very soon!
Goodnight from me & chat to you all soon :)

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

aww fluffy---sorry you ended up with what the lo's had. what a way to spend your spring vacation. feel better fast

PS_MG your chart is looking good!

I think i will restart temps tomorrow--get back on a schedule again....been lazy about the gym. its so hard to get up when DB is still in bed-when he was working he was up at 5 so i was too.


----------



## Dysan

hi ladies! I have been reading post but feeling lazy to write something! LOL

fluffy sorry you got sick. It is so hard being sick with little ones around - you can't get the proper rest or take it easy. When I get sick i have a hard time recovering because i simply dont stop. I hope you get better soon. 

Girls I am hoping that you get your BFP this cycle. It is overdue for our little group to get a proper BFP. Hoping for a sticky bean for you guys! 

I had an amazing weekend. We spent all of our time outdoors enjoying the glorious weather we've got around here. Tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful too so I plan to be outdoors also and this week is school vacation week so no K and no pre-K for the kids...they go part time anyways (DD goes 2.5 hours to K daily and DS goes twice a week to pre-K for 3 hours on those days) but it is nice to have them home and not have to go by their respective school's schedule.

OK ladies, have a great night and I will be looking forward to reading your posts this week. FX for you!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya girls

Just on for a quick look before I get my dinner ready, how's everyone doing? It's been awful quiet these past few days on here :)
Afm I'm 8 dpo and feeling much much better than i was at the weekend! Don't plan to test until Friday and haven't been feeling any way different than normal so not getting too exited this cycle either! AF due on Saturday but could appear Thursday as it has made an appearance a few days early so I'm gonna wait and see, that's my info so far! 
Off to feed the mouths that are open around me here.......chat soon :)


----------



## Dysan

Hi fluffy! happy that you are feeling better! 
AFM, I have been busy out and about with the kids. It is school vacation week over here! 
My hormones are out of wack. I had tons of EWCM today. Also, face with so many pimples (i typically dont get this) and some lower back pain.
I have been temping - and I do put my temps in my phone but when I access my account through my computer the temps are not there - one does not seem to syncronize with the other. Is this normal? I have fertility friend. 
My temp today was a bit lower than the past few days also but I woke up 1 hour before the norm. 
Need to read a bit more about what all these temps mean.
Bonnie where are you? 
MG any news?
fluffy FX for you on Friday!


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> Hi fluffy! happy that you are feeling better!
> AFM, I have been busy out and about with the kids. It is school vacation week over here!
> My hormones are out of wack. I had tons of EWCM today. Also, face with so many pimples (i typically dont get this) and some lower back pain.
> I have been temping - and I do put my temps in my phone but when I access my account through my computer the temps are not there - one does not seem to syncronize with the other. Is this normal? I have fertility friend.
> My temp today was a bit lower than the past few days also but I woke up 1 hour before the norm.
> Need to read a bit more about what all these temps mean.
> Bonnie where are you?
> MG any news?
> fluffy FX for you on Friday!

Your temp will be lower if you wake earlier. They say .1 degree F for every 1/2 hour early. Also there is a daily variance due to fluctuating hormones. If you are putting your temp in your phone it should come up in the computer as well bit I would ask Bonnie as she knows all:thumbup:

Fluffy- good to see you! Hope you got those hungry mouths fed!!

Bonnie-how are you today?? How goes the school work?

AFM- just hanging in there. Feeling about the same as I always feel but temp has been higher the past 2 days. Am going to wait and see what happens in the next few days:wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy-glad yOur feeling better! 

Mg your chart looks great! When are you testing?

Dysan-go to the settings in the ff app and make sure the "switch" for offline is OFF. This should make the data sync. Would live to peek at your chart if you get it working and on your signature 

AFM-just waiting on af in the next or two. Getting close. Sore boobs and what is it with the pimples this month??? I have them too dysan. Really bright red blotchy almost on my cheekbones under my eyes. Ton of coverup required lol
School is getting there. Its been so hard to fOcus the semester for so many reasons. Just haven't been able to get into school mode. Still debating about summer classe(s) or not.....

Well off to pick up chillens and meet DB at the playground. 
Ttyl!


----------



## Bonnie1990

So temp dropped and I wish I could chop off my boobs!
Looking like af today or tomorrow-hopefully tomorrow because that would be 13 day LP and 13-14 is my average. 

How is everyone else this am?


----------



## Dysan

hi ladies, 
a quick check in! had a great day out with the kids we just got back home! 
MG how many DPO now? Looking forward to positive news 
Fluffy how are you doing today?
Bonnie thanks for the tip. I will play with it tonight to make sure it is set up properly and then post a link here so you girls can access it - specially end of next week as I will O then probaby...so I will need some guidance to determine that.

It has been slow here! TWW ladies we need more news from you!


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> hi ladies,
> a quick check in! had a great day out with the kids we just got back home!
> MG how many DPO now? Looking forward to positive news
> Fluffy how are you doing today?
> Bonnie thanks for the tip. I will play with it tonight to make sure it is set up properly and then post a link here so you girls can access it - specially end of next week as I will O then probaby...so I will need some guidance to determine that.
> 
> It has been slow here! TWW ladies we need more news from you!

Afternoon ladies!! 
That's good news Bonnie!! Upwards and onwards as they say. Super excited for you for next month!!:hugs: Do you guys get the chillens during the week sometimes as well? I noticed you were picking them up yesterday? How did the interview go??

Dysan- Gearing up for O!! Awesome. Sorry no news yet. I haven't tested either. I don't have any tests and besides I will just wait for a few more days. I can usually tell when af is on her way. So far not too sure?:shrug:

Fluffy- how are you? Are you going to test or wait it out??


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi girls
Just a quick hello before I go to bed, will be 10dpo tomorrow but I'm holding out until Friday to test as I don't want to waste any if AF arrives! Not feeling any different to be honest, it's my dh birthday tomorrow so it would be a great present if I was lol! Anyway I've a busy day tomorrow but I'll check in tomorrow evening, night :)


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi girls
> Just a quick hello before I go to bed, will be 10dpo tomorrow but I'm holding out until Friday to test as I don't want to waste any if AF arrives! Not feeling any different to be honest, it's my dh birthday tomorrow so it would be a great present if I was lol! Anyway I've a busy day tomorrow but I'll check in tomorrow evening, night :)

I'm with you Fluffy! I don't want to waste any tests either:flower: I'll be 12dpo tomorrow so af would be due on Friday. That's funny my dh's birthday is on Sun(22).
Hope everyone had a good night:hugs:


----------



## Dysan

Friday is an important day then! Wouldn't it be awesome if you both for great news?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good morning
13 dpo and temp went back up a bit. I also hada a very vivid dream that I had BFP on 5 sticks-some different ones. Lol. It was like I was at work but it was more like a hotel than a hospital. Some work people were in it weather stripping windows? (I guess when I woke up at 5 to temp I was cold-lol) 

So I tested and it was bfn 
Weird dream though! Lol
Mg-my DB bday is 5/22!

Testing tomorrow yippee!
Fx'd for you ladies!
We needs us a BFP already!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Good morning
> 13 dpo and temp went back up a bit. I also hada a very vivid dream that I had BFP on 5 sticks-some different ones. Lol. It was like I was at work but it was more like a hotel than a hospital. Some work people were in it weather stripping windows? (I guess when I woke up at 5 to temp I was cold-lol)
> 
> So I tested and it was bfn
> Weird dream though! Lol
> Mg-my DB bday is 5/22!
> 
> Testing tomorrow yippee!
> Fx'd for you ladies!
> We needs us a BFP already!

Wow what a dream! I do believe dreams mean something for sure! I know it will work out for you Bonnie you are relatively young!!! I mean compared to us over 40's. 
I will wait until I see my temp tomorrow before I decide whether I test. If my temp drops more then I know af is on her way and there is no need. I know that's no fun but I don't like the BFN. Last BFP I had a temp spike and had a few "feelings" and it was instantly a dark positive so we will see?
I was sure hoping to give dh a really special birthday gift!!
Hopefully you can give that to db next month:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 13 dpo and temp went back up a bit. I also hada a very vivid dream that I had BFP on 5 sticks-some different ones. Lol. It was like I was at work but it was more like a hotel than a hospital. Some work people were in it weather stripping windows? (I guess when I woke up at 5 to temp I was cold-lol)
> 
> So I tested and it was bfn
> Weird dream though! Lol
> Mg-my DB bday is 5/22!
> 
> Testing tomorrow yippee!
> Fx'd for you ladies!
> We needs us a BFP already!
> 
> Wow what a dream! I do believe dreams mean something for sure! I know it will work out for you Bonnie you are relatively young!!! I mean compared to us over 40's.
> I will wait until I see my temp tomorrow before I decide whether I test. If my temp drops more then I know af is on her way and there is no need. I know that's no fun but I don't like the BFN. Last BFP I had a temp spike and had a few "feelings" and it was instantly a dark positive so we will see?
> I was sure hoping to give dh a really special birthday gift!!
> Hopefully you can give that to db next month:hugs:Click to expand...

MG-your chart still looks good-your lower temp today is not that low-but i know what you mean-you see the nosedive and know there is no point. I wouldnt have even bothered today if it hadnt gone up a bit and had the dream-even though i knew it was still pointless-at least it was a cheapie!

let us know in the am! Maybe you can still give dh that gift....


----------



## marathongirl

yes if my temp stays above 98 I will test otherwise I know it's not good. Thanks for the positive vibes!!!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya ladies:)
Just update from me, 11dpo today and tested this am and it was bfn, but that really isn't any surprise! AF due today/ tomorrow and as of yet she hasnt appeared so ill wait until tomorrow morning and test again, although I think if I was pregnant it should be showing up on tests at 11dpo right??

I know I'm not out until AF comes so its just a case of wait and see :)
How's everyone doing??


----------



## Bonnie1990

All depends on the test, implantation and levels of hcg. Some women don't show positive on a home test until later. Fx'd!


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks bonnie! I am slowly going insane!!! Hopefully my hcg levels aren't high enough! Usually AF appears at this stage and I usually have spotting a few days prior but as of yet nothing! I'm trying to remain positive but after 4 cycles it's beginning to get tough :(
Every little twinge I feel I think it's AF cramps but I know myself what they feel like! 

Hoping AF stays away and that tomorrow will shine a light on things :)

How are things with you bonnie? You're up super early this morning!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi gals

14dpo and still waiting on whitchypoo! :witch:

Keep waiting for and update from mg-she is still to update her chart with a temp-haha. Yes I'm totally stalking. Living vicariously through you all until it's my turn again! :rofl: then I will be the insane one!

I was up early to get my lazy ass to the gym!
I tried again going after work but I don't like it. It's just so busy and I feel rushed because I want to go home to dinner with DB. But oh how I hate 5am! I can't win lol

Also-I have decided I must give up coffee. So far only one cup. DB is prepared this weekend for my crabbiness. I read that caffine slows this little fingers that push the eggie down the tube. Well I'll have none of that slow pokeyness!
Besides I know I'll feel better again. I was doing good. Down to 1 to 1.5 cups. Back up to 3-4. Too too much. But if it's the only bad thing I'm doing in regards to TTC....it could be worse I guess.


----------



## Fluffy83

Yeah I seen your stash photos on fb lol! I was thinking you really are a Starbucks addict lol!! I don't drink too much coffee about 1 cup per day but I like my tea :) as of yet no :witch: but she loves to sneak up on me grrrr!! I have 2 tests left and really don't know if I should wait until Sunday to test instead of wasting one tomorrow with a bfn! It might give me the chance to see if AF shows!!! Oh this is torture for sure! 
Bonnie I love your get up and go spirit! My alarm goes off at 7.15am but I can't get my lazy arse out till 8am!!! At least it's Saturday tomorrow so a little lie in :)
Hey bonnie you're not out yet either......when is ur AF due??


----------



## Bonnie1990

Today. Tomorrow maybe. 
I have been running a 13 day lp for the past 2 cycles so that would be today. No sign of her anywhere yet. 

Started taking b-complex. Could it have pushed it to 14? Idk

Not a Starbucks addict. Just coffee in general. Most Starbucks is too strong for me. I was just bantering with a friend with those pics!

Doing good at trying to quit. Only one cup today. I expect the weekend to suck-lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mg-just saw your chart
:hugs:


----------



## Fluffy83

Well I hope you have a fab weekend! I'm looking forward to a nice quiet one :)


----------



## Dysan

Hello!!!!!!! Sorry i have been MIA. 
Kids kept me busy and we did all sorts of fun stuff this past week. Back to school next week so back to a normal schedule at home. 
Ok so I am so off in terms of my cycle have not paid much attention other than temping. I am due to O next week at some point - end of week or weekend of 27th, i think...not sure. Question, how does a chart indicate if I O'ed? It will come in handy. Planning to do OPK this cycle for sure - probably will start them next week. 

Bonnie the B6 will increase your LP but I think it will take more than one cycle. I guess it all depends on how much you are taking. I did look at your chart and you BD at least, possibly twice during your fertile week so if AF is late there may be a possibility...no?

fluffy and MG my FX for you both! Bring on those BFP!

Let's see if this works. 

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac/" style="font-size:smaller;" >
<img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac//thumb.png" />
<br /> My Ovulation Chart</a> || <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com" style="font-size:smaller;" >Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## Dysan

Trying again

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi i see it (your chart that is)

your temp will rise after you o and confirm your o. we will help you watch and FF will tell you once it has detected o

we BD 6 days before o and the day after-so the day after is a slim slim slim chance.


----------



## Bonnie1990

dysan-your getting there with the chart. i think you somehow have to update your home page settings in ff. i see all of what you entered in the tiny thumbnail but only one day in the big page. 

good job so far getting it up though!


----------



## marathongirl

Hello Ladies-
Had a sad day today and very busy at work so wasn't able to post until now. Remember I'm on the West Coast. Af showed up surprisingly yesterday after my temp was 98.1?? WTF?? Sorry for my language but I am getting really frustrated here. This is really getting me down,I really thought it would've happened by now. WE always bd at least 4 out of the 5 days in the fertile window and I'm doing everything right or so I think. I don't drink coffee or tea or alcohol??Sorry I'm ranting but I'm really feeling down.Also another cycle with a 11 day lp which is ok but it would be better if it was 12 or 13. I have been taking b6 and it hasn't done anything for my lp??
Anyways I hope you have some good news Fluffy. 
The good news for me is that dh and I are going away for a romantic holiday and guess what?? The days are basically our fertile window!! Fx'd
Bonnie- Fx'd for you.It's not over yet!!!


----------



## Fluffy83

Morning girls!
Ok today I'm 12 dpo (cd28) normally I'm a 26/27 day cycle but still no sign of AF, although she could still appear and I'm waiting for her!!
Tested this morning and still bfn so I'm kinda confused on what's happening!

Mg I'm sorry that nasty :witch: showed up! I know how you feel as I'm preparing to feel like that too! I don't have any positive symptoms or feel any different this time either! It really does get you down :(

Anyway I'll be waiting today to see if AF shows hoping she doesn't but in the other hand dont think I am pregnant as the bfn confirms it......ohhh I need to be put out if my misery!!!!
Deep breaths lol!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well temp plummeted today and witch promptly followed. First time I haven't been upset by her in months but then again I already did that 2weeks ago so anyway. 

Mg I'm so sorry. It is so frustrating. Also the temp being up is odd. Unless it dropped later? I'm sorry your lp is not getting longer yet. Maybe the b needs more time to kick in. 
And thanks
For the reminder. I do sometimes forget your on the west coast. I find it odd how scattered we all are sometimes lol

Hang in fluffy-fx'd


----------



## Buster23

Hi Ladies,
I am new to site and to thread and was just so delighted when I saw the title of thread as this is me down to a 't'. I am not completely au fait with the abbreviations but think I have figured some of them out. Is there a listing somewhere? So we are ttc no.3 now and have been actively trying for about 6 months now and to be honest getting pissed off with the whole thing at this stage. Had no such issues with 1&2 so even more frustrating as just presumed I would conceive straight away again! I am due my period today and PMS'ing big time, hasn't arrived but am so not going to get my hopes up as I know she's on the way. Also had a chemical pregnancy last month - a term I wish I never knew about, so not going to test this time until at least a week past my date....sigh.


----------



## Fluffy83

Welcome buster23

You're very welcome to join us, as you've said we are all in the same boat! I understand completely how you feel, I thought that third time would be as simple as my first two but its taking a little bit longer than I would have liked!

As for me I'm pretty similar to you, AF due today I'm on day 28 but ive normally been a 26/27 day cycle girl! Tested this am and got a neg test (bfn) so I'm playing the waiting game :)

If there's any of the lingo you don't understand just say, I was the very same at first but the other girls on this thread are very good at teaching :) there are also a few professional charters which I don't do but the other girls know alot about that!

Anyway feel free to share your thoughts and I hope you get a :bfp: very soon :)


----------



## Buster23

Hi Fluffy83,
Thanks for the kind reply! We are actually v. similar have 2 boys also 4 and 2:winkwink:
Still no sign of anything today but as I said expecting her anytime now. Gosh it is great just to get my thoughts out there and realise that I am not quite as crazy as I thought!


----------



## Fluffy83

Yeah it's great to be able to get everything off your chest! We're all in the same boat and everyone is so helpful and listen!
Where are you located buster23? 
No sign of AF for me either but I'm feeling slight cramping so I'd say she's maybe on the way! It's the waiting that gets me! The past few months she was arriving early on day 26 and now I don't know if she's just teasing! Plus I've run out of cheap tests and just have the clearblue digital left which I'm not sure to use as the cheap tests at 20miu didn't pick up anything, I think the cb digi is 50miu!!! So I'm not sure if I should try it tomorrow morning!
Phew!!! Listen to me rant on lol! The other ladies should be on later, due to the time differences between us all, I'm in N.Ireland and they are located in the U.S, so the time difference can be confusing at times :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Welcome buster! I'm 39 and My youngest is almost 18 and Db's youngest is 8. 
We have been TTC since January and I had no problems with my first two either. So frustrating. 

Well the cramps today are kicking my butt. I even declined another walk and asked DB to stop at CVS on the way home and I took some ibubrophen. Haven had any since January but it did the trick. Rest for a nap. Already have been to the gym, grocery shopped and walked almost 2 miles. Blah 

Ill check in again later!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh yeah...all without coffee. None today. Last cup yesterday morning. Ugh


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Oh yeah...all without coffee. None today. Last cup yesterday morning. Ugh

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I know we will all get there it just is taking longer. One of my friends is so sweet and says that our little ones just want to "pick" their birthdays:shrug: I'll go with that! I have to say and I know I am saying the same thing that had been said so many timesn but.... How is it possible to go several months with nothing when you are timing everything perfectly almost?? I have to say for me I have not noticed as much EWCM in the last few months taking the Chinese herbs?? I will talk to her about that next week. I was thinking about trying the robitussin this time around? What do you ladies think??
Sorry to hear af is acting up Fluffy:hugs:Remember you are not out until af shows


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...all without coffee. None today. Last cup yesterday morning. Ugh
> 
> Thanks for the kind words everyone! I know we will all get there it just is taking longer. One of my friends is so sweet and says that our little ones just want to "pick" their birthdays:shrug: I'll go with that! I have to say and I know I am saying the same thing that had been said so many timesn but.... How is it possible to go several months with nothing when you are timing everything perfectly almost?? I have to say for me I have not noticed as much EWCM in the last few months taking the Chinese herbs?? I will talk to her about that next week. I was thinking about trying the robitussin this time around? What do you ladies think??
> Sorry to hear af is acting up Fluffy:hugs:Remember you are not out until af showsClick to expand...

You could try the robitussin. It's Easy enough. Do you use preseed? 
I like the picking b-day idea.


----------



## Buster23

Fluffy83 said:


> Yeah it's great to be able to get everything off your chest! We're all in the same boat and everyone is so helpful and listen!
> Where are you located buster23?
> No sign of AF for me either but I'm feeling slight cramping so I'd say she's maybe on the way! It's the waiting that gets me! The past few months she was arriving early on day 26 and now I don't know if she's just teasing! Plus I've run out of cheap tests and just have the clearblue digital left which I'm not sure to use as the cheap tests at 20miu didn't pick up anything, I think the cb digi is 50miu!!! So I'm not sure if I should try it tomorrow morning!
> Phew!!! Listen to me rant on lol! The other ladies should be on later, due to the time differences between us all, I'm in N.Ireland and they are located in the U.S, so the time difference can be confusing at times :)

hi fluffy,
I am in the south. Still no AF (what does this abbreviate) but v crampy n v crabby!! The funny thing on my last pregnancy felt the v same before i realised i was pregnant, apparently can be stretching cramps tho have to say this time that is not the case - just dont feel pregnant.
With my past pregnancy tested a week after af due n neg on cheap test but positive on cb digital, i know they r expensive but r worth it


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya girls, 
Just an update, looks like I'm out too, AF is slowly making her arrival but I'm not that down as I thought I'd be, which is surprising! Back to cd1 for me :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Hiya girls,
> Just an update, looks like I'm out too, AF is slowly making her arrival but I'm not that down as I thought I'd be, which is surprising! Back to cd1 for me :)

:hugs:
at least the CB Digi is still intact for next month! :rofl:


----------



## Buster23

Fluffy83 said:


> Hiya girls,
> Just an update, looks like I'm out too, AF is slowly making her arrival but I'm not that down as I thought I'd be, which is surprising! Back to cd1 for me :)

Bummer - as u say onto nxt mnth, that is the thing i take hope from, there is always nxt mnth...


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks girls! Buster AF stands for aunt flow another meaning for the dreaded period/menstral cycle lol! Also more commonly known as the :witch: too :)
I'm feeling good this morning, our weather is cold damp and crap but I'm glad to say I'm not feeling the same! What's wrong with me eh lol! 
Planning a day out today with the family, dinner at 1pm and then I need to get supplies as I've 2 cakes to bake this week!

Yeah bonnie the cb digi may gather a little more dust :haha: I just hope the batteries don't waste on it haahaa!
Hope everyone is good, I must go now and get changed.......although I could lie about in my pyjamas all day........will check in laters :)

Have a great day all :)


----------



## Fluffy83

Oh bonnie well done with the coffee!!! None at all y'day!! Hope you don't have withdrawal symptoms and turn crazzzzy lol! 
Seriously though that's great......mayb treat yourself to one today as its Sunday :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

I just made a cup of decaf. Made bacon and French toast so needed something else to go with it. So far I don't think I have been any more crabby than I would normally be with af (I don't pms bad so). I have been drinking more water to avert the headache and the ibubrophen for my cramps has helped avert one too. I do feel it looming in the background though. Lol
Might have a real cup later. Not sure. Unread that caffine slows the "fingers" in the tubes that sweep the egg down. I know I shouldn't be drinking it anyway. It is the one "bad" thing in regards to TTC that I have not stopped. But it wasn't a problem before. I always drank coffee. But I know it effects me different now. I used to be able to drink a pot and got to bed. Now 3pm is my cutoff otherwise I'm in for a long night! So I'm trying extra hard.


----------



## Dysan

MG I am so sorry. I know how you feel. The day AF shows is the worst&#8230;hoping that soon you find renewed positive energy for your next cycle. It appears that my LP is also 11 days and I am also on b6 this is second cycle on it. Wishing for a longer LP this cycle. Had a chemical this past cycle and I blame in on the 11 day LP but I read online that 11 days still normal&#8230;and under 10 days could pose problems &#8211; although ideal is 12-14 days LP. 

Fluffy, I am so sorry about AF showing her ugly face&#8230;but happy that you are feeling positive. You must stay positive because sooner or later, you will be pregnant again &#8211; it is just a matter of time. 

Buster welcome! Sorry it&#8217;s taking longer his time. I think that we are all in the same boat. I also had a chemical last month&#8230;I had so much hope and then AF&#8230;horrible. FX for you!

Bonnie a little coffee will not hurt once or twice a week. I think that if you do 1/2 decaf and 1/2 caf for those rare occassions is good. I go decaf during TTC and pregnancy (1 cup a day) with the occassional caffeinated cup.

Ok ladies, taking it easy this Sunday. I will start OPK testing Monday and plan on BD EOD &#8211; seemed to have worked for us last month.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan- your chart dissapeared again. 
I have a keurig brewer as I am the only one that drinks it at home. 
I did break down today and made a half caff and do feel better. I just really need to tone it down. 
I have also read that 10 is the magic lp number. Hopefully the b kicks in this month for you and mg 
I'm so sorry that you had a chem. but your getting somewhere I guess. 
I have another week before I start OPK. Waiting for my new supplies to come in the mail. 
The boys are happy. They broke down and bought a new Xbox as mine was on its last legs yesterday so they are enjoying shooting things. 
Gonna make cookies with the girls. Finished watching the walking dead. Being generally lazy today. Final week of school too. At least for the semester.


----------



## Buster23

Well ladies, still no sign of AF by this evening so couldn't wait any longer and did a test and I got a:bfp:!
The only thing is I really cant believe it, even though it CB digi and was v clear 'Pregnant 2-3' but am PMSing big time, lower back pain, lower tummy pain and like a beeatch:growlmad:
So am def not going to get my hopes up as had chemical last month and same could happen this time. Dunno how to feel to be honest should be overjoyed but.....


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow buster that's awesome!
They say pg and af symptoms are very similar. I don't know-it's been too long for me to remember :rofl:


----------



## Fluffy83

Congrats buster!! That's great news! Hope everything goes well for you!!!

Afm the AF was petty light y'day and has hit full force today so I'm counting today as cd1:( was feeling good y'day but today I've the Monday blues plus feeling like crap!! But onwards and upwards, was counting this cycle was a 30 day cycle so it's starting to jump about now grrrr:( I was thinking back to the pre-nat vit's I was on before and I was taking wheat germ oil so I might go back on those again! This is soooooo frustrating and I haven't told dh yet that AF has arrived again! Just having one of those days! An hour ago I was giving up and now I'm back to thinking positive again lol!

Return to the drawing board to try again :)

Bonnie I could do with a good strong cup of coffee right now! But I've a tonne of laundry to sort and it's not helping my mood much!!!

I'll call by later :)


----------



## Dysan

Buster23 said:


> Well ladies, still no sign of AF by this evening so couldn't wait any longer and did a test and I got a:bfp:!
> The only thing is I really cant believe it, even though it CB digi and was v clear 'Pregnant 2-3' but am PMSing big time, lower back pain, lower tummy pain and like a beeatch:growlmad:
> So am def not going to get my hopes up as had chemical last month and same could happen this time. Dunno how to feel to be honest should be overjoyed but.....

Congrats! think positive! H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Tmi but af is really heavy! I went through and ultra tampon ( higher than super plus) in like 15 min no exaggeration! I had to go to the bathroom after just being in there and was like why am I leaking already? I was shocked! Maybe the baby aspirin? Hell no wonder I'm so tired!


----------



## stargazer01

Buster23 said:


> Well ladies, still no sign of AF by this evening so couldn't wait any longer and did a test and I got a:bfp:!
> The only thing is I really cant believe it, even though it CB digi and was v clear 'Pregnant 2-3' but am PMSing big time, lower back pain, lower tummy pain and like a beeatch:growlmad:
> So am def not going to get my hopes up as had chemical last month and same could happen this time. Dunno how to feel to be honest should be overjoyed but.....

Congratulations!! :happydance:
Best wishes to you. :) 
I know how hard it is to get excited, especially if you had a chemical. But try to enjoy this moment!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey girls, how's everyone? 
Just a quick visit on here to see what's happening! 
I'm cd3 and getting myself back on my feet again for this month.......hoping that I'll hit it lucky in may :)

Buster how are you doing?

Will pop by later, it's always quiet at this stage for me until the 2ww! Dysan are you the first of us gals coming up to ov time soon :) ???


----------



## Dysan

Fluffy83 said:


> Hey girls, how's everyone?
> Just a quick visit on here to see what's happening!
> I'm cd3 and getting myself back on my feet again for this month.......hoping that I'll hit it lucky in may :)
> 
> Buster how are you doing?
> 
> Will pop by later, it's always quiet at this stage for me until the 2ww! Dysan are you the first of us gals coming up to ov time soon :) ???

Yes, O to happen any day between Thursday and Sunday - i am leaning towards Sunday but we'll see... I am charting so that will tell us - although it will likely tell Bonnie and MG who will in turn tell me because I am not too sure what I am looking for :haha: I try to post my chart here, which I have been updating religiously this cycle - as I am determined to see the lenght of my LP and this is the only way to know for sure. I have increased my vitamin b6 intake this cycle to 113mg (each pill is 50mg and my prenatals contain 13mg - i was taking 63 mg before). 

I used OPK starting Monday and got a negative and MOnday and Tuesday - darker on Tuesday but still light. Mine fades in to positive so i can see the pattern. As of today, I start testing with OPK twice daily in order not to miss the surge which I assume will happen by Friday night or saturday morning. I am not sure if the b6 will make my cycle longer (and thus LP longer) or make me O before...so I dont want to miss it - that's why I am starting with OPK almost 1 week before O.

Based on past cycle patterns, my next AF is expected in 15 more days (May 10) my LP past few month was (by guess from OPK not from charting) was 10 days...hoping for at last 11 days this time. If 11 days then I am due to O Saturday! 

I hope this all makes sense :happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart


----------



## Buster23

hi fluffy, thks for asking, all is good at the mo, still cramping but fingers crossed that is just a part of this pg. Good luck for this cycle xx


----------



## Fluffy83

Buster that's great news :)

Dysan yeah it does make sense :) I'm going to start charting this month too so just in case I need help please be on hand to answer my questions :haha:

What's the normal temp before ov supposed to be between or is everyone different? And after ov how much should it rise? Just want to be sure about the figures first.......
Ok, I'll chat to you all laters as I'm out now :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

My normal pre ov temp is 97.5x
My normal post ov temp is 97.7x

If you are using ff to chart, one there have been 3 consecutive highs it will give you crosshairs showing ovulation day and your cover line temp. It is not foolproof but pretty accurate. Don't mess with the settings at this point. If t looks weird I'll walk you through it later. For now just try to focus on the routine of waking and temping and entering data. There really won't be much to analyze right of and it won't make much sence. It really starts to come together though when you have two or three months to compare too. That's when it gets cool!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, how's everyone?
> Just a quick visit on here to see what's happening!
> I'm cd3 and getting myself back on my feet again for this month.......hoping that I'll hit it lucky in may :)
> 
> Buster how are you doing?
> 
> Will pop by later, it's always quiet at this stage for me until the 2ww! Dysan are you the first of us gals coming up to ov time soon :) ???
> 
> Yes, O to happen any day between Thursday and Sunday - i am leaning towards Sunday but we'll see... I am charting so that will tell us - although it will likely tell Bonnie and MG who will in turn tell me because I am not too sure what I am looking for :haha: I try to post my chart here, which I have been updating religiously this cycle - as I am determined to see the lenght of my LP and this is the only way to know for sure. I have increased my vitamin b6 intake this cycle to 113mg (each pill is 50mg and my prenatals contain 13mg - i was taking 63 mg before).
> 
> I used OPK starting Monday and got a negative and MOnday and Tuesday - darker on Tuesday but still light. Mine fades in to positive so i can see the pattern. As of today, I start testing with OPK twice daily in order not to miss the surge which I assume will happen by Friday night or saturday morning. I am not sure if the b6 will make my cycle longer (and thus LP longer) or make me O before...so I dont want to miss it - that's why I am starting with OPK almost 1 week before O.
> 
> Based on past cycle patterns, my next AF is expected in 15 more days (May 10) my LP past few month was (by guess from OPK not from charting) was 10 days...hoping for at last 11 days this time. If 11 days then I am due to O Saturday!
> 
> I hope this all makes sense :happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

How is your OPK? I bet you will ov before Sunday.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie1990 said:


> Dysan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, how's everyone?
> Just a quick visit on here to see what's happening!
> I'm cd3 and getting myself back on my feet again for this month.......hoping that I'll hit it lucky in may :)
> 
> Buster how are you doing?
> 
> Will pop by later, it's always quiet at this stage for me until the 2ww! Dysan are you the first of us gals coming up to ov time soon :) ???
> 
> Yes, O to happen any day between Thursday and Sunday - i am leaning towards Sunday but we'll see... I am charting so that will tell us - although it will likely tell Bonnie and MG who will in turn tell me because I am not too sure what I am looking for :haha: I try to post my chart here, which I have been updating religiously this cycle - as I am determined to see the lenght of my LP and this is the only way to know for sure. I have increased my vitamin b6 intake this cycle to 113mg (each pill is 50mg and my prenatals contain 13mg - i was taking 63 mg before).
> 
> I used OPK starting Monday and got a negative and MOnday and Tuesday - darker on Tuesday but still light. Mine fades in to positive so i can see the pattern. As of today, I start testing with OPK twice daily in order not to miss the surge which I assume will happen by Friday night or saturday morning. I am not sure if the b6 will make my cycle longer (and thus LP longer) or make me O before...so I dont want to miss it - that's why I am starting with OPK almost 1 week before O.
> 
> Based on past cycle patterns, my next AF is expected in 15 more days (May 10) my LP past few month was (by guess from OPK not from charting) was 10 days...hoping for at last 11 days this time. If 11 days then I am due to O Saturday!
> 
> I hope this all makes sense :happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> How is your OPK? I bet you will ov before Sunday.Click to expand...

Bonnie is it surprisingly negative. I was expecting it to get darker by now, it always does...but nothing!!!!!!! today it seems even lighter than yesterday which is so weird for me but as you know, anything can happen. I tested earlier today and tonight too. NO BD today...we BD yesterday and I am trying to stick to the EOD...we'll see what tomorrow brings on the OPK front.
I will keep updating my chart.


----------



## Bonnie1990

good morning!
cd7-no opk's yet
db was still really sick when i got home yesterday. he seemed better earlier and he spiked a temp of 101. i made him take off his hoodie and take advil. that brought him down to 99. It was funny-i had him use my bbt and when it started beeping funny i knew we were in trouble-lol it has a high temp warning.
i am concerned about the high temp and :spermy:
i seems to have stayed down during the night
obviously we havent started EOD :sex: yet either


UPDATE: crapity crap CRAP!
he just came down from bed and was hot-retemp 101.96!
more juice and advil...refusing doctor-not sure if i should push it or let it run its course.... :shrug:


----------



## Fluffy83

Thanks bonnie......knew I could count on the queen of charting lol :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Thanks bonnie......knew I could count on the queen of charting lol :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie I am sorry he is so sick. I would go to the doctor after 48 hours if fever does not go down but that's just me. However, I typically wait that long because normally, it does go down. I dont think that 101 is dangerously high for a grown up...but elevated temperature for long is good to get it checked...how long has it been?

As for me, I got darker OPK today...finally...maybe my pee was too diluted yesterday. It is not positive nor close to positive but closer to what it looks like when it fades into a positive. Expect a positive tomorrow so it looks like I will have a saturday night or Sunday morning O...good news is that I am charting too this time around! Lots of EWCM today too. I expect to be at 1dpo on Monday...

Ok ladies, have a great weekend!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

ooh sounding good dysan!
catch that eggy!

temp is not dangerous but it can affect the :spermy:
hopefully we have kept it down enough

he is stubborn about the doctor :grr:
and of course his insurance ended yesterday-
if he is bad tomorrow i will make him go to the walk in clinic
it started tuesday but no fever until yesterday
just really achy and tired.


----------



## Bonnie1990

super super faint (almost evap) opk this afternoon
i know its early-just wanted to poas! :haha:


----------



## Fluffy83

Ohhh bonnie are you suffering from poas syndrome :haha:
I'll be doing that this week too.......ohh how I've missed it :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fluffy83 said:


> Ohhh bonnie are you suffering from poas syndrome :haha:
> I'll be doing that this week too.......ohh how I've missed it :haha:

yuppers!!! :rofl::rofl:
didn't do much of any last month so i have to get back in practice :haha::haha:


----------



## Dysan

I am back! 

Ok so I am not sure wha't going on with my O. I got a dark but not positive yesterday. Positive this AM. just tested again and dark but not positive. I am thinking that perhaps the peak of my surge was yesterday nigth at some poit... i will test again later just in case. We BD yesterday and the day before so I have no worries. 
My temp was lower Saturday and a little higher but lower than usual this AM...we'll see what tomorrow brings. Not sure if temp drop means much...i read it is suppose to increase after O do I can detect O, correct? That has not happened yet.

How are you gals doing?


----------



## Dysan

Hi Ladies, 

I still have a + OPK this morning but I think I probably O'ed somewhere middle of the night because CM is dry today and temp increased a bit this AM but it is still low, i think. My first + OPK was yesterday early morning. Not sure if that's an accurate assessment but Oing either yesterday or today is so discouraging because based on past cycles, then my LP is quite short (I was hoping for a O of saturday or early Sunday at latest)...let's see where this cycle takes me, perhaps B6 is increasing cycle lenght. Not sure how it works. 
We did BD a lot past few days. Mostly, just because we felt like it and it was prime time...it was a relaxing weekend despite having my LP length in the back of my head. Such a bummer...I think that if my predictions are right I may need to go and visit my OBGYN sooner rather than later. Hubby is expected be out of town at prime time next cycle (for work) and the following two i will be out of town visiting family so if this is not it, we may not be able to TTC until August. Dates dont look that great for us next few months. Really hoping for good news this time...

For all you experts, here is my chart. Let me know opinions when you think you can see something.

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac" style="font-size:smaller;" >
<img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac/thumb.png" />
<br /> My Ovulation Chart</a> || <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com" style="font-size:smaller;" >Ovulation Calendar</a> 

Hope you are all doing great today!


----------



## Dysan

Trying again

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


----------



## Bonnie1990

It could have been yesterday or maybe sometime today. But you look all set in the bd department so fx'd! Will watch the next few days and see where your chart leads. 

AFM cd10 -forgot to OPK this am. Will this afternoon. Boobs are sore and cm is starting to change. Still not sure what will happen this week-all depends on how DB is feeling. I'm looking to ov on thursday. Friday the latest. Maybe he will be up to bd by Wednesday I hope. Again. Still worried about the Ferber he had though. Oh well. I just want him to feel better-he has been so miserable. 

If this cycle doesn't happen then we have another shot the end of may. That would be for the June BFP that Gail predicted. Hmmm maybe she wasn't so far off???


----------



## Bonnie1990

Tmi alert

Holy ewcm!
I don't think I've seen this much stuff since I found out what it was!
OPK has to catch up soon. 
I hate to even ask DB if he feels like a quicky tonight...
I guess I will wait and see what afternoon OPK does before I decide


----------



## Fluffy83

:haha: :haha:
Bonnie I'm still laughing! You have a beautiful way with words lol!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well OPK is still way negative. Barely a line. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie still go and convince DB for some BD if you have tons of EWCM!!!! excited that you are approaching your O day.

I finally got a - OPK. This was the third day of positve. I am fairly certain that O day was yesterday though! Will BD today just in case but then I am on a well deserved break  LOL.

Honestly, I really want it to happen this month for us. After the dissapointment of last month and my short LP, i need some positive news. Still, hoping that the 10 day LP is enough for me.

Only time can tell so my days of waiting officially started -1 DPO for me today yet again. YAY!!!!


----------



## Dysan

Fluffy did you start testing?


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya dysan & bonnie

Yeah I've started testing y'day but neg, from my calculations ov should be on or before Monday or tuesday! My dh needs convincing too dysan! He's found it tough these past few nights with my youngest having restless nights!!!! He seriously sounds like he's having second thoughts about the whole ttc but I'm trying my hardest to talk him round! My god that's the last thing I need!! But I'm sure once I flutter my eyelids he'll be under my charms haha!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hehe bat those lashes girl!

Well I have never had ov pains like this. Usually it's been short lived. An hour or two tops. Not pain just uncomfortable. And belly is even tender on the one side. 24 hrs now. OPK about 7 pm last night was finally almost there and this am I'm calling it although it may have been a touch lighter. DB was a trooper and we bd last night. Used a softcup. Hoping he will try again tonight. I am sure I will ov today with the way I am feeling. 

Appointment was really good yesterday. He said my consult timing was good. (without my saying anything) Not quite there yet but if I hit 6 months or whenever I'm ready all I need to do is call and they will arrange hsg. I have rx and cup for an sa for DB when we are ready and also will have a progesterone lab on cd 20. He said too often women come in at 46 and have no clue. He was happy that I was on the ball. Found out they also do iui right there in office if we needed to go that route in the future. For now he is hopeful that it will happen. Nothing is jumping out other than I am 39 years young. (his words too!)

Must dry hair now and head to work. Check in later!


----------



## Dysan

yay Bonnie! great news all around for you yesterday. i was wondering how that went. 
saw the pos on your chart as i've been peaking at it and past ones to see what to expect. 

my temp shot up this am so FF changed my O day. it is now on CD 19 - boo! but i mentioned that i did not agree with them marking O on CD 18 so now it changed to exactly what i thought O day was.
the negative is that my concerns about short LP are confirmed. the positives are that based on this, if not a sticky pregnancy this month i will make an appointment with OB.

i dont think b6 is working for me because all i read is that it makes O happen sooner rather than extend cycle length. i take 100 mg daily this cycle and O was not moved back.(past cycle i took 50 mg daily)

on the 19th i am goign to my annual so i will grt my thyroid thoroughly checked then. 

as for symptoms, i have tender boobs since O day...that's the only one that i can attribute to a change in hormones that i dont necessarily get often. but so early still... my cm was creamy this am buti did encounter this on past cycles...so nothing new there.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hey dysan
I peeked at your chart and yes I agree with 19th. Lp length is not going to change because you ov later so I wouldn't be concerned too much. Just have to see where you end up this time. 

Yes yesterday was good. DB even joked after to put the legs up which was a first :haha: I went for a pillow instead :rofl: hoping he saves some energy today for another go tonight for good measure. I am pretty sure that I ov on my drive in this am. I felt a quick sharper pain and this morning the aches and tenderness are subsiding. Hope to see a temp jump in the morning!

I haven't done much research on lp length but if you have an annual coming I would definitely question it. 10 is the minimum I have read. Maybe a progesterone cream would help? :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh yeah forgot to say..
My doc said if you OPK to bd day of first pos and the next day.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi girls 
Haven't been on for a while, nothing much to report currently cd14 & should ov in the next couple of days......all is quiet with me :)


----------



## Dysan

Fluffy83 said:


> Hi girls
> Haven't been on for a while, nothing much to report currently cd14 & should ov in the next couple of days......all is quiet with me :)

Hi there! I am 6 dpo today. Waiting anxiously to test...given than my LP is currently 10 days, i will wait to test till 8 dpo on...so that would be Tuesday!!!!!! AF due Friday...have tender breasts, cramps and lower back pain this past few days. Promising for sure...but certainly could be PMS...
Hoping for the best!

Here is my chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


----------



## Bonnie1990

looks good dysan!
fx'd for you

AFM-finished painting the man cave for DB and today is the 1st year anniversay of our 1st date...going to go do laundry now-how romantic! :rofl:

no s/s for me to report. either 3 or 4 DPO....:shrug:

fxd for you fluffy-go catch that egg!


----------



## Fluffy83

Happy anniversary bonnie :)

Dysan it sounds good!!!! Firstly I think your 2ww has went by so quickly! Fx'd that you get a little line on Tuesday or a faint one :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

thanks
i am a bit irritable today
and i just update my cm for today and it changed and gave me solid crosshairs for cd13 now-go figure...


----------



## Bonnie1990

hi :wave:

4 or 5 DPO-that is the question...:coffee:
FF is being stupid-flip flopping be back and forth.:headspin:
I finally gave up with it and manually overrode it at 4 DPO:haha:

I also have no idea why my temp is dropping...it went up right after ov but know each day it drops and drops and drops...WTH?:shrug:
If any of you have any input on it feel free~:hugs:

Boobs getting sore...thats about it i guess


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie1990 said:


> hi :wave:
> 
> 4 or 5 DPO-that is the question...:coffee:
> FF is being stupid-flip flopping be back and forth.:headspin:
> I finally gave up with it and manually overrode it at 4 DPO:haha:
> 
> I also have no idea why my temp is dropping...it went up right after ov but know each day it drops and drops and drops...WTH?:shrug:
> If any of you have any input on it feel free~:hugs:
> 
> Boobs getting sore...thats about it i guess

bonnie sorry i have no idea why your temps keep going down. this is my first charting experience. Fx for you this cycle though!!! you had great timing bd :thumbup:
my temps did not increase much...tomorrow is 8 dpo for me so getting really close to af day! will test in the am and repost...i dont have high expectation for tomorrow's test. had lots of cramping yesterday and the day before including lower back and twinges down there... none today. like everything dissapeared.
slight headache today...


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well at least temp went back up today but still lower than past months. 
Slept a little better last night but woke with a slight headache brewing so I went back to sleep and skipped the gym-again-my lazy butt hasn't been in almost a month now. 

Boobs ache on occasion and a little tender. New is the nips seem more sensitive. Mild cramps here and there-nothing steady. Tired but then I haven't slept well the past couple of nights so that is to be expected. 

Fx'd for you dysan!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan-look into Vitex Agnus-Castus to increase LP!


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well at least temp went back up today but still lower than past months.
> Slept a little better last night but woke with a slight headache brewing so I went back to sleep and skipped the gym-again-my lazy butt hasn't been in almost a month now.
> 
> Boobs ache on occasion and a little tender. New is the nips seem more sensitive. Mild cramps here and there-nothing steady. Tired but then I haven't slept well the past couple of nights so that is to be expected.
> 
> Fx'd for you dysan!

Thanks Bonnie I will look into it for next month. I have a TERRIBLE headache...started yesterday in the evening, through the night, and woke up with it still this AM. Had tons of water but dont want to take anything else just yet although on my to dropping my son to preschool this AM i bought a small caffeinated coffee...it is supposed to help with headache specially because I dont usually drink caffeinated coffee...only decaf. I am still drinking it now...and thus far no improvement. 

I have another skin breakout this AM. I got a pimple the day of ovulation...and then nothing. And a pimple today - this one way bigger but just one...gross. Cramps totally gone, breasts not tender at all...tender breasts and cramps happened only first few days after O...weird!!!!!!!!! 

I am hoping that AF stays away at least until Friday or Saturday. Not having high hopes for Saturday...but Friday will give me a solid 10 day LP...which I am content with...not thrilled, not even happy, but content...good enough for me to keep positive for next cycle, at least. But, I will definitely attempt to schedule an appointment with my OB GYN after my physical on the 19th...i will bring up my Thyroid concerns to my main doctor first. 


I am FX for you. We need a BFP this cycle...


----------



## Bonnie1990

Y my face broke out yesterday on me. I have been getting these red blotchy patches on my cheekbones. Lots of foundation lol

The caffine may help if you are not used to it. May add one Tylenol to the coffee? A coworker who was recently pg and had a hx of bad headaches was told to take aspirin over tylenol so maybe that? 

Yes someone is due-well all of us are due-we need a BFP or two or three or.....


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Y my face broke out yesterday on me. I have been getting these red blotchy patches on my cheekbones. Lots of foundation lol
> 
> The caffine may help if you are not used to it. May add one Tylenol to the coffee? A coworker who was recently pg and had a hx of bad headaches was told to take aspirin over tylenol so maybe that?
> 
> Yes someone is due-well all of us are due-we need a BFP or two or three or.....

I agree we are well overdue for a BFP on this thread!!! I have to say I woke up this Am with a pimple on my face and I almost never get anything:shrug: Weird how we are all breaking out:shrug:
What's up Dysan??


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya girls

Pimples!!! I got a beaut on the end of my nose and its one of those pretty red ones that will last forva few days and leave a nice red mark again for another few days :haha: darn hormones i blame :haha:
Afm ov day :) backaches galore here and ov cramps! Darker line on opk earlier tonight so def today :)
So here begins yet another darn 2ww........ah the joys!!!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Fluffy83 said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Pimples!!! I got a beaut on the end of my nose and its one of those pretty red ones that will last forva few days and leave a nice red mark again for another few days :haha: darn hormones i blame :haha:
> Afm ov day :) backaches galore here and ov cramps! Darker line on opk earlier tonight so def today :)
> So here begins yet another darn 2ww........ah the joys!!!!!

Welcome to the tww!!! Hope you had lots of fun on the weekend!:winkwink:We are close again I am 5dpo and Bonnie is 4dpo so we will all get our BFP's at the same time!! We are due!!
Dysan did you test today???
Bonnie I meant to say Happy Aniversary!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks mg-but we are the same day! I am 5dpo today-how did we miss that happening? I'm trying to hold out to Sunday 10dpo and mothers day.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Thanks mg-but we are the same day! I am 5dpo today-how did we miss that happening? I'm trying to hold out to Sunday 10dpo and mothers day.

Sorry Bonnie:blush: I don't know why I thought that? That would be the most amazing Mother's Day present ever! Fx'd for us all!!


----------



## Dysan

mg, i am holding up ok i guess. a little discouraged as tww moves along.
i did test this am and it was a bfn. will test again in the am. af due on firday, i think. that would put me at 11 dpo or a 10 lp. short...i read that when you have such a short lp typically you dont get a bfp until your af is due...well, i will test daily. if this is not my month i hope af stays away until at least friday...
headaches are gone thankfully. coffee did the trick after all. 
had some cramping this afternoon, af like...now gone. 
heading to bed shortly will update 9 dpo test results in the am! once again, not expecting much.


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> mg, i am holding up ok i guess. a little discouraged as tww moves along.
> i did test this am and it was a bfn. will test again in the am. af due on firday, i think. that would put me at 11 dpo or a 10 lp. short...i read that when you have such a short lp typically you dont get a bfp until your af is due...well, i will test daily. if this is not my month i hope af stays away until at least friday...
> headaches are gone thankfully. coffee did the trick after all.
> had some cramping this afternoon, af like...now gone.
> heading to bed shortly will update 9 dpo test results in the am! once again, not expecting much.

Fx'd Dysan!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mg-don't cry! I didn't catch it either! No worries

Dysan-fx'd! Don't give up yet!

Gassy,(doesnt help that i got home last night and db said beans for dinner:haha:)bloated, crampy. Boob signs went away. tired but still not sleeping well. Faint headache again when I woke...not like yours dysan. Up several times to pee during the night but that's not to new-also I drank a lot of water yesterday in case that was the reason for the headache. :shrug: go through this every TWW-someday I won't bother :rofl:


----------



## Dysan

ok just a quick visit to report BFN this am again.
Not a shocker...


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan said:


> ok just a quick visit to report BFN this am again.
> Not a shocker...

:grr::gun::finger::growlmad:


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie1990 said:


> Dysan said:
> 
> 
> ok just a quick visit to report BFN this am again.
> Not a shocker...
> 
> :grr::gun::finger::growlmad:Click to expand...

Bonnie, LOL, loved your little images...made my day!


----------



## Dysan

Wanted to share my chart again today....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart 

I need at least one more full day for a 10 day LP. Please pray that AF stays away until at least Friday for me!


----------



## Bonnie1990

ooh it looks so good!
fx'd for you hun!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> ooh it looks so good!
> fx'd for you hun!

I agree with Bonnie things are looking good!!:flower: I know we will have at least 1 BFP on this thread this month:winkwink:
I had the craziest day at work today and am exhausted. Have a good night ladies:hugs:


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya girls
Dysan your chart looks good......just wish mine would look like yours :) unfortunately ff won't save my settings anytime I start a new cycle it brings up all the wrongs days etc so I've left it altogether! 
My temps were down this morning so I don't know if I've ov'd at all this cycle which has slightly depressed me and to be honest just don't have a good feeling about this month either :(
Looking at everyone's charts shows me that the temps are higher after ov but my temps arent! Trying not to get totally confused by the whole thing but I can't help it......ahhhhh......the stress :)


----------



## Fluffy83

Just an update girls, used my last opk and tested at 11am and the test was neg. just wondering in you honest opinions did I have the lh surge but not ovulate? As my temps haven't risen Ive a bad feeling I haven't :( could I be out already for this cycle???


----------



## Dysan

Fluffy83 said:


> Just an update girls, used my last opk and tested at 11am and the test was neg. just wondering in you honest opinions did I have the lh surge but not ovulate? As my temps haven't risen Ive a bad feeling I haven't :( could I be out already for this cycle???

Fluffy I responded on the fb but in a gyst, this is my opinion...
It is possible to have a LH surge and not ovulate. However, I read that it is unlikely - it is more likely not to have an LH surge at all if you dont O.
With that said, your positive OPK was less than 48 hours ago, correct? From the time of your first OPK, you typically O within 12-48 hours. I believe that you are still in that window. 

If you notice on my chart, the day I O (red line) my temp is low. It is common for your temp to drop the day of O. It is very possible that if your temp dropped today you O today and not yesterday. dont you think? The key will be to see your temp tomorrow...

Also, you need to make sure you temp at the same time or adjust your temp accoridngly. I temp at my wake up time each day (7.30am). If I wake up earlier then I simple log in on FF and it puts a white dot instead of the blue dot menaing that there is something that can make the temp not accurate. In addition, I make a mental note of the adjusted temp based on the rules they give you...to see if it is more or less consistent with the other temps. 

Also, cuddling and such can make your body warmer than usual...i think.


----------



## Dysan

Sorry that was not entirely accurate, I just looked at my chart - my temp did not drop on O but was below coverline...way below. However, I do read that for many, temp drops on O day.


----------



## Dysan

Bonnie and MG, i have a question
Do temps drop the day of AF or just before, generally?
Because of my temp this am it is unlikely that I will get AF today, correct? Just praying for a full 10 day LP...almost desperate for it...so trying to analyze my chart LOL

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be2ac/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dysan-I'd say your good today- mine usually nosedives the day of af. 

Fluffy-I need to backtrack your signs...

7 dpo. Temp high again so gave in and I tested for the hell of it. I have te sensative ones. Negative of course. Didn't really expect anything else but a faint hint would have been sweet! Lol


----------



## Fluffy83

Haven't been on here for a few days! I'm now more content today as I was beginning to think I hadn't ov'd! I had positive opk on Tuesday & Wednesday, but wednesdays opk was thedarkest and showed instantly within seconds of testing, so with your advice I continued to bd for the following days. 
This is where I've been going wrong before, I looked back at my previous months and once I got the very first pos opk I was only bd'ing on that day and then none after that! I know that this month will prob not have much success but at least I'm a bit more aware of where I was going wrong.......thanks to you girls :)

Dysan any sign of AF yet???


----------



## Fluffy83

Ohhhh this page has got awful quiet :haha: helllllllllooooo :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi!!!! :wave:


----------



## noshowjo

hello , i always read your posts over here , im 32 but most the ladies i the waiting to try group seem young or dont already have kids , so i seem to be over nosing at the over 35 side all the time xx any way helllo xx


----------



## Dysan

Helloooooooo!! :happydance:
opk pos today! suspect O day to be tomorrow...i am still charting so i will know for sure.
good night!


----------



## marathongirl

Dysan said:


> Helloooooooo!! :happydance:
> opk pos today! suspect O day to be tomorrow...i am still charting so i will know for sure.
> good night!

Yay Dysan!!! Here's to the tww!!! I'm with you too:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Welcome noshowjo!

Yeah Dysan!
I expect my positive today if not tomorrow!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey ladies, good to see everyone back again :) you girls are on track together!! Let's see some :bfp: this month......im fx'd for you all :)

Meeee taking time out this month :haha: so I'm counting on you girls for some great news in 2 weeks time :)


----------



## Fluffy83

Oh and hello noshowjo :)


----------



## marathongirl

Hey Fluffy.
Glad to see you around a bit even if you are taking a break!! WE do need some good news around here. I'm hedging my bets with Bonnie as this is her month according to Gail. Hope all is good with you.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Idk-I'm starting to get worried. It is am of cd 13 and OPK is just getting fainter.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hi everyone! Haven't been on b&b in some time......just stopping by :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yea we have been busy elsewhere lol


----------



## Fluffy83

Lol bonnie! I forget about b&b at times! How are you today?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh it's Monday. Back at work. Yuk. Lol
How are you doing?


----------



## Fluffy83

Just getting ready to go to work.....double yuk!! Once I get past Tuesday I'm not as bad lol! But have to get past Monday first lol!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mondays are just plain mean. Lol


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey everyone!

Just popping on to say hi! Our thread seems to have slowed down :)
Bonnie love your profile photo :) yes that will be you very soon :)

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

yes we sure have been a quiet crew on here of late!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey :)
Just popping by! Haven't been on here since June 20th!!!
Anyone still lingering about out there??? I miss our b&b chats and updates :)


----------



## Fluffy83

Oh and by my appearance back here.......still not pregnant!!!!! Lol.....soon hopefully :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

me either-although we have a couple in the lot!

gonna come back to bnb now that your a lady of leisure?
hahahaha


----------



## Fluffy83

Oh yes bonnie lol! I have missed it actually.......yeah 2 out of 5 is good just the remaining 3 of us.......hopefully soon :)

Do you still use b&b these days?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh yeah. Lol

Just noticed I've upgraded to addict status :rofl:


----------



## TennesseeMom

I'm 35, and trying for our 3rd. My son is 15, daughter is 8, and hoping sooo much for number 3 to come quickly :) I do worry because of the age factor. This is our first month trying. I'm due for AF around Sept. 6th. I have felt symptoms already, but it could all be in my head. lol. I was slightly nauseous for only a few minutes for about three days this week. I've had heartburn every single night, and some in the morning also. And I have had major gas and bloating all week, which strikes me odd as its not even near enough time for my AF for that to kick in yet. So, either Im pregnant, or I've had an extreme case of gas that has lasted a week and possibly caused the nausea LOL. I felt ovulation cramps on August 19th, and we Bd'd the 17th, 18th, 19th, 21st, and 23rd, just to be sure we had it covered lol. The TWW is killing me, and im also curious, if i had the ovulation cramps on august 19th, my period could come sooner? I am a few days early at times, so i think its possible i could be due for af on the 2nd, instead of the 6th. We shall see i guess ;)


----------



## Rose38

Good luck everybody. I am just reading this thread.
Great info and lovely to see all the support and caring between everybody.

I am 38 and TTC. First cycle gone and I am now on my 2nd , day 2 today.

Looks like I ovulate around 22 or 24 ish... only using Maybe baby and seeing if I can see EWCM. Last cycle was 36 days.

I will buy the OPK to start around day 19 and if I am not successful in the next few cycles because time is not on my side - will try the BBT thing but trying to avoid that LOL
Thank you.


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies. :hi:
I'm nicola, i have 4 children already (2 with oh) . I had another little boy, Edward, last september who we lost at 4 weeks 5 days from sudden infant death, got pregnant again in November and had a little girl, Emily, at 25 weeks in April who we lost at 2 days due to complications from extreme prematurity. That was my 4th emcs:wacko:
But......here we are trying again.
Seem to have 33 day cycles with a 16 day lp at the moment, am 11 dpo today and bfn.:growlmad:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hello new ladies 
Nicola-I'm so sorry for your losses. I truly hope this time around is your forever.


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Bonnie - me too!
Going to be charting and using opks next month but have to not tell oh when i ov as he wants a baby too but gets stage fright:dohh:
Been temping but am rubbish at taking it at the right time and wine is probably to blame for most of my temp rises.:blush:
Pretty sure i'm out this month, have backache and am being a moody cowbag today so feels like af is imminent. I hate waiting.


----------



## nicola ttc

Wow Bonnie - Addict status and you only joined in Jan?!? Thats impressive stuff:haha:

Fluffy i have 2 boys aged 4 and 2 too, and the 4 yr old was emcs after placental abruption.


----------



## Fluffy83

Hello to all you ladies :)
I think my status is part-timer :)
This is my 8th month ttc number 3! It's taking a little longer than I first thought but hopefully we all will get there :)

:dust: to you all


----------



## TazFan

hello all

I have debated for so long about registering on this site. I am 35 will be 36 in April and we are ttc #3. our children are 16 and 3. My hubby has 2 other children from a previous relationship. Its funny that when I was younger I always heard people tell me that I had to be careful and use protection in order to prevent pregnancy and now that I am being "careless" I just can't seem to get pregnant. Its very frustrating although very fun trying :happydance: we have only really been trying since May but it seems like forever. I wish you all the best of luck!:dust::spermy:


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey taz :)
Welcome :) I know exactly how you're feeling! The fustration is the worst feeling ever! My issue is down to timing grrr :( but I'm taking a break from the stress of ttc so hopefully in the new year......:dust: to you


----------



## LilCowMama

Hello ~ This is my DH and I's first month TTC. I'm 39 and I have two girls who are 16 and 18 and a 4 month old grandbaby! We have never used contraception but have always been very careful. I'm 6 DPO and I am chomping at the bit to do a HPT, but I'm going to wait!! :dust:


----------

